# Prayer Line Schedule:  Updates Are Posted Here



## Shimmie

He Has Risen​ 
*Jesus is Alive* ​ 
and ​ 
He Loves You... Yes, Jesus Loves YOU! ​ 
Receive it and Believe it, for it is most definitely True!​ 




 

:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:​ 


This is an open invitation for *EVERYONE* who needs prayer.​ 
We have a dial-in Conference Call Line where you are able to call-in for prayer.​ 














 

  ​ 
_*Our Prayer Schedule *_​ 

*Thursday Evenings *​ 

*9:00 til 9:30 p.m.*​ 




_Eastern Standard Time_​ 

Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen​ 
Love and more love to each of you. Beyond words, more love. ​ 

*Call in Number: **(712) 432-8399*

*New Access Code: 744158*​ 
*Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _​ 
​ 

*Prayer Requests: *​ 
*For Anyone and Everyone: *​ 
Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread.​ 
*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome *​ 
You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.​ 
*God Loves YOU.*​ 
Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer.​ 
​ 

*Call in Notes: *

Please make sure not to have any TVs, Radios or Cell Phones ringing or buzzing in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction. 

Please be mindful not to share your personal information; using the same precaution as when posting online. The conference access numbers are posted publicly in this forum which means anyone can dial in anonymously and 'listen'. 

Please do not allow this to discourage you from being blessed by our new and most fruitful way of sharing prayers and* Jesus Christ Our Lord *. 

*Prayer Schedules: *

*Please check this thread 'often'.* This is where we will post the upcoming prayer dates and times. 

*Please check post #2* for any special announcements and/or additional information. This post space has been 'reserved' to serve as a place for information and updates as needed. 

The date and time of the update can be confirmed by the_ 'edited by' _footnote at the bottom of the post. The date will also be noted in the text of any updated messages. 

We are trying our best to adjust the times and dates so that it gives everyone an opportunity to dial in for prayer. 

Please do not hesitate to share suggestions for our future sessions and times that you are available. This is 'everyone's Prayer Line. 

_Love and blessings to all... _


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Prayer Updates  :Rose:​
You are free to PM your prayer requests to us for Privacy.  

Your name will not be mentioned on the Prayer Line only the 'area' of concern.  

Please feel free to PM the Prayer Team:  

Shimmie   :Rose:
Blackpearl1993 :Rose:
Sashaa08  :Rose:
Iwanthealthyhair67  :Rose:
donna894  :Rose:


 *Prayer Team Update* ​
Praise God for these two wonderful ladies who unselfishly gave their all to head up our prayer line.  I have never been so impressed with such dedication and love for God, for prayer and for the love of helping those in need of prayer and healing.   What a true and wonderful gift they both are:

TraciChanel  is currently on hiatus with her classes and studies.    

Health&hair28 have moved on in order to be with her family.  She's a very busy wife and mom and a woman who loves God with all of her heart.   Let's wish her and her family well as she continues to follow the Lord with what He has planned for them. 

We love you TraciChanel and Health&hair28.. 

You've given us more than we can ever thank you for.  I pray that God gives you a 1000-fold return for all you've given.   Yes... One Thousand-Fold in every area of your lives and for your loved ones.  

God bless you...


----------



## TraciChanel

...........................


----------



## Laela

Please remember....

the people of Liberia during elections
the sick/shut ins, as the holidays approach, that God sends ministering angels their way 
the families of Christians being targeted and killed in Eypt, Nigeria, China and other places 
the families of military servicemembers serving abroad during the holidays, that God protects them and bring them home safely


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please remember....
> 
> the people of Liberia during elections
> the sick/shut ins, as the holidays approach, that God sends ministering angels their way
> the families of Christians being targeted and killed in Eypt, Nigeria, China and other places
> the families of military servicemembers serving abroad during the holidays, that God protects them and bring them home safely



Amen, Laela... Amen.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

......................................


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Prayer for my mom's friend who has leukemia.

Salvation for loved ones.

Children that are being or have been abused, God would expose and bring healing.

Single mothers: strength, wisdom, and favor in raising up Godly children.

Marriages: restoration, healing, forgiveness.


----------



## jturner7156

I can't wait!

All participants on call to have: 
stronger relationships with God
Blessed marriages and to be married if they are not (yes!..lol)
the Spirit of Prayer in our lives
Fasting Lives
Deliverance from strongholds, disobedience, strife, malice, jealous, unforgiveness
Agappe(sp?) love for others

And for me to be more driven at work!


----------



## mrselle

Prayer for my aunt who was diagnosed with breast cancer last month and is recovering from surgery.  

Prayer for my daughters and our family unit (me, my husband and our children).  Prayer against the spirit of division that tries to come in.

Prayer for my husband and guidance in his career.

Prayer for a renewed relationship between my stepdaughter and my parents.  A better relationship, a relationship that is filled with mutual respect and love for one another.

Prayer that I be delivered from anger


----------



## LongTimeComing

I'll be there! Thanks Shimmie and all the other prayer warriors out there!


----------



## sharentu

i will be on the line tonight  
i have a silent request.


----------



## Renewed1

*A Human Resources position  as a Generalist with the high pay.*


Update: I asked you ladies to pray that my financial aid money was released in the last prayer line. A few days later it was released and I am able to pay ALL of my bills on time this month. Thank you.


----------



## Renewed1

A Human Resources position  as a Generalist with the high pay. I'm praying that I receive this job quickly. My freelance jobs are not enough to pay my bills on a monthly basis.


Update: I asked you ladies to pray that my financial aid money was released in the last prayer line. A few days later it was released and I am able to pay ALL of my bills on time this month. Thank you.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.

Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids. 

Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.

Pray that everyone in this forum reaches their hair lenght goals.

Pray for all the single ladies in this forum who wish to find a man and marry.

Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have  wonderful and healthy kids. 

Pray that the man of my dreams and I remain happy married for life.

Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .

Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.

Pray that I'm able to change my home phone so that can get a part time job from home. 

Pray that I can pay my income tax and  pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.

Pray that I get a permanent deal where I am currently working.Pray that my status changes to permanent at my current job.

Pray that I obtain 2 loyal, trustful male friends that will encourage me in my goal and in my journey.


----------



## TraciChanel

MarriageMaterial said:


> A Human Resources position as a Generalist with the high pay.
> 
> 
> *Update: I asked you ladies to pray that my financial aid money was released in the last prayer line. A few days later it was released and I am able to pay ALL of my bills on time this month. Thank you*.


 
God is good!!


----------



## lilanie

My prayer request...

A couple of supervisors are dealing with death and sickness:
    one boss has cancer; I brought her something to her car and she looks scared (I am not scared for her, just sad that she's scared)
*other *- death in the family and she is overwhelmed with making the arrangements.

I also have financial needs, but I want more that the boss with the affliction has peace during this time. She has a young daughter and husband.

Also for my daughter to have a sense of peace; things have been unimaginably horrible since summer 2009; she feels like a failure throughout this ordeal and my heart breaks for her pain.

Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.
> 
> Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids.
> 
> Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.
> 
> Pray that everyone in this forum reaches their hair lenght goals.
> 
> Pray for all the single ladies in this forum who wish to find a man and marry.
> 
> Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have  wonderful and healthy kids.
> 
> Pray that the man of my dreams and I remain happy married for life.
> 
> Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .
> 
> Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.
> 
> Pray that I'm able to change my home phone so that can get a part time job from home.
> 
> Pray that I can pay my income tax and  pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.
> 
> Pray that I get a permanent deal where I am currently working.Pray that my status changes to permanent at my current job.
> 
> Pray that I obtain 2 loyal, trustful male friends that will encourage me in my goal and in my journey.



Embracing your nephews...with the love of Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie

lilanie said:


> My prayer request...
> 
> A couple of supervisors are dealing with death and sickness:
> one boss has cancer; I brought her something to her car and she looks scared (I am not scared for her, just sad that she's scared)
> *other *- death in the family and she is overwhelmed with making the arrangements.
> 
> I also have financial needs, but I want more that the boss with the affliction has peace during this time. She has a young daughter and husband.
> 
> Also for my daughter to have a sense of peace; things have been unimaginably horrible since summer 2009; she feels like a failure throughout this ordeal and my heart breaks for her pain.
> 
> Thank you, Ladies!



We are praying for your boss and all that she is going through.   Praise God for her life to whole, healthy and strong.   The pain of losing her family member is flooded by God's love for her, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

praying for men to take their positions in the home and in the church

praying for the spirit of rebellion to be broken off our children and adults

praying for Pastor that preach a watered down Gospel


----------



## Elnahna

MarriageMaterial said:


> *A Human Resources position  as a Generalist with the high pay.*
> 
> 
> Update: I asked you ladies to pray that my financial aid money was released in the last prayer line. A few days later it was released and I am able to pay ALL of my bills on time this month. Thank you.


----------



## Elnahna

Pray for my friend, Rev. Dallas, who is battling cancer. 
Pray that I am able to successfully complete my final two classes. 
& I thank God for keeping and protecting my children.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know its probable too late but I just need prayer for endurance in this life and race.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^we prayed for you Dear...


----------



## TraciChanel

The prayer line was a blessing to me tonight...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I know its probable too late but I just need prayer for endurance in this life and race.



It's never too late.  This entire forum loves you VERY MUCH!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^we prayed for you Dear...



Thank you for reassuring her.   I'm so glad you took care of this to ease her heart.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> The prayer line was a blessing to me tonight...



    Traci, I lost my voice....  

But I still got my seed... 


Love and hugs to you and thank you so much again and again for being so powerful in loving prayers and God's Word.   

In like manner, so are you prepared for your exams tomorrow and any day that any exam may arise, you will always be ready.   In Jesus' Name which is above every name,    Forever... and ever.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

for me also a blessing that is...

thanks to God and thanks to all you lovely ladies....I'm looking forward to the next next one...


----------



## biancaelyse

TraciChanel said:


> The prayer line was a blessing to me tonight...


 

Yes it was.  That word from Mark 4 was spot on for me and my situation right now with family and work.

I am not going to let my seed be stolen, damaged or trampled upon.  I will nurture it through prayer and reading my bible so that God can use me for His glory.

Thanks so much Shimmie!!  You have no idea how much you helped me tonight.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I was so blessed by the prayers and the word. God knows that word was necessary. We will not be moved by the distractions that the enemy sends, but we will continue to pray and see the glory of the Lord. Thank you ladies. Everybody has something to add.


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:


> Traci, I lost my voice....
> 
> But I still got my seed...
> 
> 
> Love and hugs to you and thank you so much again and again for being so powerful in loving prayers and God's Word.
> 
> In like manner, so are you prepared for your exams tomorrow and any day that any exam may arise, you will always be ready. In Jesus' Name which is above every name,  Forever... and ever.


 
That's right...I'm reading Mark chapter 4 before I lay my head on my pillow tonight 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> for me also a blessing that is...
> 
> *thanks to God and thanks to all you lovely ladies....I'm looking forward to the next next one*...


 Amen - same here!


----------



## Elnahna

The word tonight about my seed, was so timely. Sometimes I get so caught up in the drama, the distractions, that I forget what's really going on. Thank you for reminding me to keep my eyes on the prize.


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> I was so blessed by the prayers and the word. God knows that word was necessary. We will not be moved by the distractions that the enemy sends, but we will continue to pray and see the glory of the Lord. Thank you ladies. Everybody has something to add.



   Prayer was AWESOME!   Thank you so much for gift of your love for the women in this forum.   Both you and Traci have embraced each and everyone of them... with God's love and His Word.


----------



## Sashaa08

I really enjoyed the prayer and fellowship tonight! Shimmie your words really blessed me-before dialing in I asked God a question and through your words tonight He answered. God bless all of you wonderful women! Looking forward to the next call. It was so powerful.


----------



## Shimmie

"Double Seed"   

Deleted a duplicate post...


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I really enjoyed the prayer and fellowship tonight! Shimmie your words really blessed me-before dialing in I asked God a question and through your words tonight He answered. God bless all of you wonderful women! Looking forward to the next call. It was so powerful.



  Sashaa, thank you so much for sharing your heart and time with us.  I will continue to keep the 'twins' in love and prayer.   The devil is not going to 'steal' this seed.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela

Awww..maaan... what ya'll said about the seed?   I'd recently received a Word about The Seed! Shimmie do you mind sharing with those of us who didn't get a chance to call in?

Sorry I missed the prayers..I know it was powerful and God's presence is among you ladies when you pray. Will try to make the next one! God bless.


----------



## mrselle

Elnahna said:


> The word tonight about my seed, was so timely. *Sometimes I get so caught up in the drama, the distractions, that I forget what's really going on*. Thank you for reminding me to keep my eyes on the prize.



YES!!!  This is me.  So caught up in the drama, that I don't pay attention to what is going on and I don't pray.  

Last night's prayer really blessed me and *Shimmie* you have the sweetest voice.


----------



## lilanie

You guys must have been covering folk with the Blood of Jesus last night, because I had peace, a good parking spot @ school, a cheerful daughter, a throrough understanding of my Spanish material, sweet sleep and a cheery boss (+ a pleasant interview ~ shhhhhhh).

Praise the Lord and I thank God for you guys!


----------



## TraciChanel

lilanie said:


> You guys must have been covering folk with the Blood of Jesus last night, because I had peace, a good parking spot @ school, a cheerful daughter, a throrough understanding of my Spanish material, sweet sleep and a cheery boss (+ a pleasant interview ~ shhhhhhh).
> 
> Praise the Lord and I thank God for you guys!


 
 - lilanie -  Yep, you were *definitely *on our prayer list last night! You *and* your daughter (and the supervisors, too). I hope you can join us next time - it was such a blessing!


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Awww..maaan... what ya'll said about the seed?   I'd recently received a Word about The Seed! Shimmie do you mind sharing with those of us who didn't get a chance to call in?
> 
> Sorry I missed the prayers..I know it was powerful and God's presence is among you ladies when you pray. Will try to make the next one! God bless.



   Hey Laela 

Matthew 4 (Jesus' parable about the Seeds).  The seed within us is in solid ground, our bellies filled with living waters.

The 'Seed' (Seed of Righteousness -- The Word of God) is in each of us who are with Jesus Christ.

The problems we have with our loved ones (family members, friends, etc.) bosses, co-workers... and any situation (challenge) which occurs in our lives is not about 'them', it's about the 'Seed' within us, that satan is after.  He's out to 'steal' the Word from within us.  his goal is to turn us away from God.  It's the same strategy he used against Job, yet Job did not turn his heart away from God.

Once we 'get' this, we realize that it's not about what our loved ones are doing or not doing, or what the situation is, instead, satan is simply trying to dig that seed from out of us.  Who better for satan to use than a loved one or situation that matters to us, to use as a weapon, his vehicle to get to that seed within our bellies, where we give life.   he tries hard Yet, he cannot.   The Word of God is so deeply planted within us, that he cannot get to the seed. 

As soon as we realize this and grasp it, the attack loses it's power and affect against us.  It's over and we will begin to see changes in our loved ones and in the situations.  The 'attack's become less effective.  It stops.

One of the things that satan loves to do, is to use these situations to stop us from praying.   Have you ever noticed when 'we' become angry / frustrrated / fed up with a loved one or a situation, we 'stop' praying for them or the situation, for that moment?   This is what satan wants us to do, as it gives him access to more of his launches of attack; however when we pray, we are 'blocking' his access; he can't get in and he is rendered powerless.   he gets   banned.  

So, in us we have the 'Seed', an incorruptable seed that cannot be taken away and this is what satan wants to steal, but he cannot, for it is not his, it's God's Word, within us.

When challenges come, that's all it is, a challenge.  satan is not getting our seed.


----------



## MrsMe

Please pray that the lump I found in my breast is benign and that I do not suffer further complications. 

Pray that my mom who has been at the hospital (again) for the past two months recovers and keeps blessing our family with her presence and love. 

Pray that I have the strength to persevere with my studies no matter what comes my way.

Thank you. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## Shimmie

*Our Next Prayer *

Thursday, November 17, 2011

9:30 p.m. until 10:00 p.m.

_Dial in Information is in post #1_


----------



## biancaelyse

Shimmie said:


> *Our Next Prayer *​
> Thursday, November 17, 2011​
> 9:30 p.m. until 10:00 p.m.​
> _Dial in Information is in post #1_​


 
Thanks Shimmie!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Sosa

I have two requests . Please pray and believe with me that:

1. I will do an excellent job on my final defense exam on Tuesday, November 22.
2. I will receive a pay-off that I am expecting at the end of this month.

Thanks, ladies :blowkiss:! I will tune in at the next prayer conference. I can't wait!!!!! It will be my first time joining in .


----------



## Laela

Shimmie, thank you for sharing that breakdown for the benefit of everyone... the Word I'd received is in my siggy and is along the lines of what you said. The Seed is the Word that comes out of our mouths and are planted in the ground (hearts) of the people we come across in our daily lives. We speak the Word, God's Seed grows, whether we are the ones who water it or not, because it is a GOOD SEED. Devil can't take It away from us, but we must do what we can to keep It.. 

Also, did ya'll see this  post on prayer by Detroit2Dallas in this thread?! I hope others get to read it, b/c I was nodding my head through and through reading her post (#100):

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=575241&page=5

God's Promises are real answers to the prayers of Faith. I believe that. IOW, He already has and knows what we need, we just need to open our mouths to let the Seeds come out...speak it, as God is a Word God: What He says He will do, He does. He speaks what He will do, before He takes action.

I'm not what one would call a public speaker; the devil tries to get us to shut up, close up, freeze up, give up, because he doesn't want that Seed to come out. I know what's going on... I thank God for the praying ladies in this forum. The Bible says to not despise the little things -- the little deeds we do for God  contain His Seed and changes things. I see this happening now, with this prayer line.

My prayer requests:
For those who have speech impediments, hearing disability...that with God as Healer, those floodgates are opened up for His Seed to come out. That God strenghthens the spirits of those who desire to do His Will and come across  fear, doubt and sometimes unbelief. We pray for those spiritual obstacles to be removed, in Jesus' name!  Amen.


**Sorry for the long post**


----------



## Sashaa08

I am asking for prayer for a coworker. She is new to the office. She is upset because I am in line for a promotion-however, the promotion is based upon my seniority with the company not based upon age (she's older than I am). So she's been complaining and whining about that among other things. The Word says that promotion does not come from the north, east, south, or west but it comes from God and I continue to stand on that word. Also, the Word says that no weapon formed against me can prosper and that every tongue that riseth against me will be silenced. I pray for wisdom and to remain Christ like.


----------



## TraciChanel

My prayer request is for a dear friend of mine. He has been hit with all kinds of things for the past 4 years (losing many loved ones, grieving over lost loved ones, family disharmony, financial issues). He is a good, loving person and he needs to be lifted up in prayer. Ladies, please stand in agreement with me in prayer and ask God to bring comfort, peace of mind, joy, goodness and prosperity into his life (Jeremiah 29:11).


----------



## kcolbert

I have several prayer requests:

1. That my husband heeds the call of God and gives his life back to Christ.
2. That God heals my husband of his addiction and restores everything to my family that the devil has stolen from us these past 6 years. 
3. That I may be all that God has called me to be, even when it is unpopular and I may be ostrisized for it. 
4. For better family relationships with my mother and siblings. 
5. For my husbands promotion next year. I have been praying years for this to happen and I refuse to believe God hasn't heard me. 
6. For God to bless us with a son. 
7. For my daughters to become strong women of God and be leaders and not followers even if it is unpopular to do so. 

Thank you so much for touching and agreeing with me, in Jesus' name.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Protection for my husband on his job. His job is relocating him to a risky area temporarily.

Protection over my children and that they will be a light for Christ.

My mom... that she will return to the Lord and God will give her the strength the break the smoking addiction.

My friend's son will heed the call of Christ on his life and not allow the enemy to steal the seed (word) that has been spoken to him.

Also, lets remember to lift up *Jynlnd13*, healing, full recovery, joy of the Lord.


----------



## sharentu

i have a cousin who is suffering from depression, i am asking for prayer for him.  i cant wait for the prayer tonight.


----------



## Lovelylady2007

Please pray for my sister in law. She has a five year old and a one month old baby. She has had several complications after this last birth. She has blood clots in both legs and blood clots in her lungs. Her situation is very serious. Please pray for her healing and speedy recovery. Thanks so much.


----------



## mrselle

Prayer for my dear friend and prayer partner who is recovering from a bad case of bronchitis.  Also, pray for her daughter.  She became a vegetarian earlier this year and has had some health issues since then (passing out for 15 minutes, severely dehydrated and very exhausted).  I'm afraid that she may not be getting all the nurtients she needs since making this change.  She is a young lady...a senior in high school.

Continued prayer for my husband and his career choices, my stepdaughter and her relationship with my parents and protection over my children.

Prayer for myself.  I have been having terrible dreams the last two nights.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Father I pray that we will hate sin as much as you do 

that you would give us hearts filled with love and compassion for each other as well as 
for the people who we do not not the people who are not in our circle

I pray for wisdom and spiritual discernment when making decisions

I pray for all of us to desire you with passion and consistency

I pray that you will draw us women of prayer closer to you...

In Jesus mighty name, Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I pray that this vegetarianism is not a mask for something else, I pray that she will know and feel the love that her family and others have towards and most importantly that God loves her and desires that she be happy and whole...




mrselle said:


> Prayer for my dear friend and prayer partner who is recovering from a bad case of bronchitis. Also, pray for her daughter. She became a vegetarian earlier this year and has had some health issues since then (passing out for 15 minutes, severely dehydrated and very exhausted). I'm afraid that she may not be getting all the nurtients she needs since making this change. She is a young lady...a senior in high school.
> 
> Continued prayer for my husband and his career choices, my stepdaughter and her relationship with my parents and protection over my children.
> 
> Prayer for myself. I have been having terrible dreams the last two nights.


----------



## diadall

I am praying that I continue to gain strength, get noticed for the right job and release my fears to move on.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have a question who was that who lead most of the prayer esp towards the end?There are two people I believe it could be the voice is so sweet like I could get the sugar from it..Tonight was totally awesome.I was scared at first but decided I needed to be on there if it was for nothing but 5 min..I'm glad I did bc I feel lighter and I'm glad I could partake by saying anything that may have at least uplifted one..this was hot.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

GoddessMaker said:


> I have a question who was that who lead most of the prayer esp towards the end?There are two people I believe it could be the voice is so sweet like I could get the sugar from it..Tonight was totally awesome.I was scared at first but decided I needed to be on there if it was for nothing but 5 min..I'm glad I did bc I feel lighter and I'm glad I could partake by saying anything that may have at least uplifted one..this was hot.


 
GoddessMaker... I believe Shimmie and TraciChannel at the end. Also, you are an encourager. It was wonderful to hear your voice. Continue to walk towards the Lord. Blessings


----------



## BostonMaria

GoddessMaker said:


> I have a question who was that who lead most of the prayer esp towards the end?There are two people I believe it could be the voice is so sweet like I could get the sugar from it..Tonight was totally awesome.I was scared at first but decided I needed to be on there if it was for nothing but 5 min..I'm glad I did bc I feel lighter and I'm glad I could partake by saying anything that may have at least uplifted one..this was hot.



It was so great to hear your voice 

Thank you ladies for putting this together.  I definitely felt the love.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Praise the living God, prayer tonight was awesome...

my heart is full, I had to go back in prayer when I hung up from you guys...

I want to encourage you all to stay on wall, there are many hurting people out there I  pray that the Lord makes us even more sensitive to the needs of others so that we are moved to pray and willing to do whatever he may lay on our hearts by his holy spirit...

Lets keep our dear sis covered...today she is having a valley experience tomorrow it could be any one of us...


----------



## LongTimeComing

It was great to hear you ladies and put voices with names. Shimmie and TraciChanel sounded just like I thought they would.  Glad to hear Goddessmaker too- we have so much in common and I've been praying for you for awhile. A long while.

I was definitley blessed by tonight's prayers. Thank you again to whomever organizes this. 

We are the heads and never the tail. And when we happen to be somewhere in the middle I take comfort in knowing that the race isn't over. It can't be until we're the head.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I have a question who was that who lead most of the prayer esp towards the end?There are two people I believe it could be the voice is so sweet like I could get the sugar from it..Tonight was totally awesome.I was scared at first but decided I needed to be on there if it was for nothing but 5 min..I'm glad I did bc I feel lighter and I'm glad I could partake by saying anything that may have at least uplifted one..this was hot.



 

I'm so glad you joined us tonight.   Your 'Ministry' is POWERFUL!   

God is using you, in such a grand and mighty way.   I'm so thankful for you.


----------



## TraciChanel

I thank everyone on the line tonight. It was encouraging and I appreciate the openness and willingness to share what's on our hearts. As always, I look forward to the next one...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Yes it surely is....POWERFULLLLLL!



Shimmie said:


> I'm so glad you joined us tonight. Your 'Ministry' is POWERFUL!
> 
> God is using you, in such a grand and mighty way. I'm so thankful for you.


----------



## angelc

I was blessed to be able to listen in and join in prayer with you ladies this evening.  It was  very encouraging and I am so glad that I was able to participate.  It was great to feel God's love through the phone!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Wonderful prayers...The Lord has put us together for such a time as this. Blessings to all of you ladies. Lets continue to press on in praise, prayer, and worship. God is doing something in us . I know He is.


----------



## TraciChanel

Health&hair28 said:


> Wonderful prayers...The Lord has put us together for such a time as this. Blessings to all of you ladies. Lets continue to press on in praise, prayer, and worship. *God is doing something in us* . I know He is.


 
 Yes He is!!! @Health&hair28, I feel the *same *way.


----------



## Shimmie

*Our Next Scheduled Date is on :  *


















* Thursday, November 24, 2011

10:00 p.m. until 10:30 p.m.* 

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​


----------



## Laela

I was blessed by the powerful prayers and God's presence on tonight's call as well ... Glory!  GM, I was so glad to hear you join in! God's timing is perfect.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Sisters, please pray for the body of Christ particularly the pastors and leaders ....I am moved to do so and would like you to partner with me...

the bible says 1 can put a 1,000 enemies to flight and 2 can put 10,0000 ...there are more than two praying sisters here we can really send legions fleeing....


----------



## Elnahna

I can't believe I forgot last night.


----------



## Prudent1

mrselle said:


> Prayer for my dear friend and prayer partner who is recovering from a bad case of bronchitis. Also, pray for her daughter. She became a vegetarian earlier this year and has had some health issues since then (passing out for 15 minutes, severely dehydrated and very exhausted). I'm afraid that she may not be getting all the nurtients she needs since making this change. She is a young lady...a senior in high school.
> 
> Continued prayer for my husband and his career choices, my stepdaughter and her relationship with my parents and protection over my children.
> 
> Prayer for myself. *I have been having terrible dreams the last two nights*.


For you mrselle,


 "I will lie down and sleep in peace, for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety" (Ps 4:8 NIV). 

And Psa127:2-
*2* In vain you rise early 
and stay up late, 
toiling for food to eat— 
*for he grants sleep to those he loves.* 

Psa 3:5-
*5* I lie down and sleep; 
I wake again, because the LORD sustains me.


----------



## Prudent1

Shimmie said:


> *Our Next Scheduled Date: *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, November 24, 2011*​
> *9:30 p.m. until 10:00 p.m.*
> _Eastern Standard Time_​
> 
> 
> 
> Love and more love to each of you. Beyond words, more love. ​


 Shimmie, Is it Tuesday the 22nd or Thursday the 24th?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^It's most definitely Tuesday November 22nd....and* possibly* Thursday November 24th, 2011...




Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie, Is it Tuesday the 22nd or Thursday the 24th?


----------



## crlsweetie912

If anyone could say a prayer for my pastor's mother, she's had a stroke....


----------



## mrselle

Prudent1 said:


> For you mrselle,
> 
> 
> "I will lie down and sleep in peace, for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety" (Ps 4:8 NIV).
> 
> And Psa127:2-
> *2* In vain you rise early
> and stay up late,
> toiling for food to eat—
> *for he grants sleep to those he loves.*
> 
> Psa 3:5-
> *5* I lie down and sleep;
> I wake again, because the LORD sustains me.



Thank you, dear.  I slept better last night.  No bad dreams, but lots of revelation.


----------



## natieya

Fellow ambassadors for Christ,

I have been uber stressed.  At first it was my marriage.  Now that that's better, it's my job.  We had our first baby earlier this year and he is a joy.  But it seems everything else in my life is falling apart.  I'm trying to hold it all together, but I can feel the stress is affecting my health.


----------



## alwaysinchrist

crlsweetie912 said:


> If anyone could say a prayer for my pastor's mother, she's had a stroke....


 im soo sorry to hear that. you are in my prayers


----------



## Shimmie

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie, Is it Tuesday the 22nd or Thursday the 24th?



Oh Please Forgive me.   It's Tuesday, November 22.  I'll correct this immediately!


----------



## Shimmie

*Our Next Scheduled Date is on :  *
















* Thursday, November 24, 2011

10:00 p.m. until 10:30 p.m.* 

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​


----------



## TraciChanel

Elnahna said:


> I can't believe I forgot last night.


 We prayed for you and your children (and Rev. Ellis)


----------



## TraciChanel

**Praise Report** We prayed last night for my sister to make an 'A' on her exam today...and she did!


----------



## LongTimeComing

TraciChanel said:


> **Praise Report** We prayed last night for my sister to make an 'A' on her exam today...and she did!



*runs to the side line and does the stanky leg*


WWOOOOHHHHOOOOO Can't tell me my God isn't the bomb!


----------



## Elnahna

TraciChanel said:


> We prayed for you and your children (and Rev. Ellis)



Thank you


----------



## donna894

I haven't been on the board in the past couple of days.  So I apologize for my late reply.  Today we moved my step father to a hospice.  He is in the final stage of his battle with pancreatic cancer.  He is saved, peaceful and ready.

Shimmie, thanks so very much for your inspiring words and scripture for my son.  Our lines of communication are opening and we are moving forward.  This is a huge improvement from where we were.  To God be the Glory!!

Thank you ladies for your prayers and support.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> **Praise Report** We prayed last night for my sister to make an 'A' on her exam today...and she did!









:woohoo2:    :woohoo2:    :woohoo2:











Oh and ummmm    and    

Traci, I'm so happy for you and your sister.   You are not failures; for failure is not named among you.


----------



## Shimmie

donna894 said:


> I haven't been on the board in the past couple of days.  So I apologize for my late reply.  Today we moved my step father to a hospice.  He is in the final stage of his battle with pancreatic cancer.  He is saved, peaceful and ready.
> 
> Shimmie, thanks so very much for your inspiring words and scripture for my son.  Our lines of communication are opening and we are moving forward.  This is a huge improvement from where we were.  To God be the Glory!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your prayers and support.



  For your 'Dad', with love  

And for you and your son, love and peace and understanding each other, forever.


----------



## TraciChanel

msdr said:


> *runs to the side line and *does the stanky leg**
> 
> 
> WWOOOOHHHHOOOOO Can't tell me my God isn't the bomb!


 
msdr, 
.... no; not the "stanky leg"!!  - That's right; our God is GOOD!!


Shimmie said:


> :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and ummmm  and
> 
> Traci, I'm so happy for you and your sister. *You are not failures; for failure is not named among you*.


 
 Shimmie. I'm putting that quote on my refrigerator  ...oh, and the snoopy dance - looks just like how my sister was dancing when she told me she got an 'A'


----------



## LatterGlory




----------



## theNaturalWonders

TraciChanel thank you for this tag. 

no one can't tell me that Jehovah isnt real. He is always on time. i will be on the prayer line next week. many blessings to all of you.


----------



## TraciChanel

theNaturalWonders said:


> @TraciChanel thank you for this tag.
> 
> *no one can't tell me that Jehovah isnt real. He is always on time.* i will be on the prayer line next week. many blessings to all of you.


 
 Yes, He is!! theNaturalWonders, I'm so glad you'll be joining us on Tuesday.


----------



## Guitarhero

For Somalia, Kenya and Ethiopia in the areas of these countries where famine is causing death.  Pray for egalitarian economic opportunity and political peace as well as religious and social justice.


----------



## Guitarhero

Another thing, would anyone be willing to do the line on an additional day?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Shimmie is willing to do it on Thursday, depending on the feed back as she does not want to interfere with peoples holiday...

I really don't mind either


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Sisters I just want you to take a few minutes before prayer to repent and forgive just before we begin, i's important that we approach prayer with the right attitudes...

Psalm 66:20 If I regard iniquity in my heart, the Lord will not hear me:


----------



## Laela

I'm happy for you guys Traci. God is good... I'mma do the stanky leg... too.. lol 


TraciChanel said:


> **Praise Report** We prayed last night for my sister to make an 'A' on her exam today...and she did!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sisters I just want you to take a few minutes before prayer to repent and forgive just before we begin, i's important that we approach prayer with the right attitudes...
> 
> Psalm 66:20 If I regard iniquity in my heart, the Lord will not hear me:



Thank you, "Healthy Hair", I take heed to this.   In Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie Lady, I thought you were still in church haven't read from you all day...lol


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie Lady, I thought you were still in church haven't read from you all day...lol



   I know... right?   

I logged in late yesterday afternoon, but I was back/forth at my computer with dinner, family and laundry.  You know the 'Sunday' drill.


----------



## TraciChanel

TraciChanel said:


> Prayer warriors - *my prayer request is that the Lord bless me with the knowledge and wisdom I need to make a good grade on my exam this upcoming Wednesday*. Please also pray that God will soon (like yesterday!! ) let me see the vision that He has put in my spirit in its physical manifestation. I ask that you ladies stand in agreement with me that He will remove whatever barriers, or obstacles that is delaying it. This was my prayer request last week, and I am going to continue to ask this until I 'physically' see my vision. Jesus said, in Matthew 7:7, "Keep on asking, and you will receive what you ask for. Keep on seeking, and you will find. Keep on knocking, and the door will be opened to you." That's exactly what I'm going to do.


 
*Psalm 107: 1, 2 (NLT)* - 

*1* *Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good*!
His faithful love endures forever.
*2* Has the Lord redeemed you?* Then* *speak out*!

*Praise report #2* - Praise God, I got my grade today and let's just say I made one of the highest grades in my class on this exam! This class is *not *easy...but, God! 
 :reddancer: I'm praising God, right now - anyone want to join me?? Thanks for praying and agreeing with me, Ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> *Psalm 107: 1, 2 (NLT)* -
> 
> *1* *Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good*!
> His faithful love endures forever.
> *2* Has the Lord redeemed you?* Then* *speak out*!
> 
> *Praise report #2* - Praise God, I got my grade today and let's just say I made one of the highest grades in my class on this exam! This class is *not *easy...but, God!
> :reddancer: I'm praising God, right now - anyone want to join me?? Thanks for praying and agreeing with me, Ladies!



:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:


   Go Traci, Go Traci,  Go Traci, you got it... Go Traci.

You are not a failure, never were, never will be.   In all these things, you have been made more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ Our Lord.  

TraciChanel 

All Praise be to God... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

TraciChanel said:


> *Psalm 107: 1, 2 (NLT)* -
> 
> *1* *Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good*!
> His faithful love endures forever.
> *2* Has the Lord redeemed you?* Then* *speak out*!
> 
> *Praise report #2* - Praise God, I got my grade today and let's just say I made one of the highest grades in my class on this exam! This class is *not *easy...but, God!
> :reddancer: I'm praising God, right now - anyone want to join me?? Thanks for praying and agreeing with me, Ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


>



  Wow! I love this     I've been a witness to this in Church when someone is sharing how God came through.   It's awesome.


----------



## LongTimeComing

I am now doing the cabbage patch.... 

Go TraciChanel!! You betta work them grades!! Praise God!!!


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> I am now doing the cabbage patch....
> 
> Go TraciChanel!! You betta work them grades!! Praise God!!!


----------



## Laela

Prayer works...

CONGRATS TraciChanel!  

_The head, and not the tail_... Amein~


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Pray for the children who were shot by their mom and aunt. They are all in critical condition. 

- Traveling grace for those on the forum and family members that will be traveling for the holiday.

- God will continue to renew us and draw us to Him. That He would be glorified through us. 

- Jynlnd13 continue to lift her up.

- Our troops and soldiers that are deployed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Pray for the body of Christ

(will add more later)


----------



## TraciChanel

Ladies, please pray in agreement with me for 
1. Healing for my aunt, both physically (respiratory, hypertension, possible heart problems) and mentally (spirit of depression); 
2. Holy spirit over this forum; (Christian forum), that anyone who visits can be uplifted, ministered and witnessed to in a loving manner (John 13:35). 
3. That God will expose and remove all false prophets/pastors who *disgrace* His name and lead people astray; or worse, lead them away from the Christ.
4. Thanking God in advanced for the new home for CrlSweetie and her boys (and the _PEACE_ in that home - hallelujah!) and some *sweetness* *and* *sunshine*  in her life VERY soon 
5. That the holy spirit will be with each and every one of us on the prayer line tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

and   to all of the prayers here and those which come later and on the prayer line.

Lord, prepare my heart to have a 'Word in Season' to those who are weary.   (Isaiah 50:4)

That I 'hear' your voice, not mine. That I listen with an inward ear, to you and to those whom you hold dear and speak accordingly in your love and warmth and softness to soothe the pain of a bruised heart.   My heart is yours.

In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Ladies, please pray in agreement with me for
> 1. Healing for my aunt, both physically (respiratory, hypertension, possible heart problems) and mentally (spirit of depression);
> 2. Holy spirit over this forum; (Christian forum), that anyone who visits can be uplifted, ministered and witnessed to in a loving manner (John 13:35).
> 3. That God will expose and remove all false prophets/pastors who *disgrace* His name and lead people astray; or worse, lead them away from the Christ.
> 4. Thanking God in advanced for the new home for CrlSweetie and her boys (and the _PEACE_ in that home - hallelujah!) and some *sweetness* *and* *sunshine*  in her life VERY soon
> 5. That the holy spirit will be with each and every one of us on the prayer line tonight.



I hold her dear...your precious aunt in Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912

TraciChanel said:


> Ladies, please pray in agreement with me for
> 1. Healing for my aunt, both physically (respiratory, hypertension, possible heart problems) and mentally (spirit of depression);
> 2. Holy spirit over this forum; (Christian forum), that anyone who visits can be uplifted, ministered and witnessed to in a loving manner (John 13:35).
> 3. That God will expose and remove all false prophets/pastors who *disgrace* His name and lead people astray; or worse, lead them away from the Christ.
> 4. Thanking God in advanced for the new home for CrlSweetie and her boys (and the _PEACE_ in that home - hallelujah!) and some *sweetness* *and* *sunshine*  in her life VERY soon
> 5. That the holy spirit will be with each and every one of us on the prayer line tonight.


 I'm gonna cry.....
Just the outpouring of love that I have received, means the world when almost strangers show they care.....
PRAISE REPORT!
My pastor's mother is being released from the hospital to a rehab facility.  She is doing well.  Praise be to God...
THANKS LADIES!


----------



## Sashaa08

Wonderful news about your pastor's mother. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm gonna cry.....
> Just the outpouring of love that I have received, means the world when almost strangers show they care.....
> PRAISE REPORT!
> My pastor's mother is being released from the hospital to a rehab facility.  She is doing well.  Praise be to God...
> THANKS LADIES!



Awwwww    Praise God Sweetie.   Praise God.  I'm happy for your Church family and for you.


----------



## LatterGlory

Psa 122:6 Pray for the peace of Jerusalem: they shall prosper that love thee. 
 

Mat 5:10
(10) Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


1Ti 2:1-4(1) I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;
(2) For kings, and for all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.
(3) For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Saviour;
(4) Who will have all men to be saved, and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm gonna cry.....
> Just the outpouring of love that I have received, means the world when almost strangers show they care.....
> *PRAISE REPORT!*
> *My pastor's mother is being released from the hospital to a rehab facility. She is doing well. Praise be to God...*
> THANKS LADIES!


----------



## LongTimeComing

Praise report: 

My master's program was attempting to change the graduation requirements even for the students who were already in the program. The changes they were implementing would have made it very hard for me to graduate. 

After a meeting with the VP of Academics those changes will no longer apply to me. I will be graduating with my class in May! YEA!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

msdr said:


> Praise report:
> 
> My master's program was attempting to change the graduation requirements even for the student who were already in the program. The changes they were implementing would have made it very hard for me to graduate.
> 
> After a meeting with the VP of Academics those changes will no longer apply to me. I will be graduating with my class in May! YEA!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> Praise report:
> 
> My master's program was attempting to change the graduation requirements even for the students who were already in the program. The changes they were implementing would have made it very hard for me to graduate.
> 
> After a meeting with the VP of Academics those changes will no longer apply to me. I will be graduating with my class in May! YEA!!!!!!



   

To God be the Glory, forever and ever... 

Great Wonderful News msdr


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


>



Soooo cute...  I like this 'wittle' bear giving God Praise.   Adorable. 

----


Okay, I'm headed for the train, preparing for tonight's prayer and praise.


----------



## TraciChanel

msdr said:


> Praise report:
> 
> My master's program was attempting to change the graduation requirements even for the students who were already in the program. The changes they were implementing would have made it very hard for me to graduate.
> 
> After a meeting with the VP of Academics those changes will no longer apply to me. I will be graduating with my class in May! YEA!!!!!!


 
 God is so GOOD!!! And worthy to be praised


----------



## LongTimeComing

Praise Report pt 2: Just found out that the ridonkulous payments Sallie Mae was wanting don't apply to me. My payments will actually be about 20% of what I thought they would be!!!!! Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## rmwms

I will be calling in tonight and I'm asking for you all to pray my mom and that she makes a full recovery for her illnesses, my s/o do right by me and our 2 kids and major improvement in my career. Thanks

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Shimmie

msdr said:


> Praise Report pt 2: Just found out that the ridonkulous payments Sallie Mae was wanting don't apply to me. My payments will actually be about 20% of what I thought they would be!!!!! Thank you Jesus!!!



_And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times ... you will abound in evey good work. _
_(2 Corinthians 9:8) _

Father God, we ask you to bring this to 'zero' %, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.

To God and only God be all the Glory; forever and ever, Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel...

_...you will abound in evey good work._ 

2 Corinthians 9:8b

Traci... this is beyond words:

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

_...you will abound in evey good work_

In Jesus' Name...

_...you will abound in evey good work_


----------



## TraciChanel

Thank you so much, Shimmie 



Shimmie said:


> @TraciChanel...
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work._
> 
> 2 Corinthians 9:8b
> 
> Traci... this is beyond words:
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_
> 
> In Jesus' Name...
> 
> _...you will abound in evey good work_


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Shimmie said:


> _And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times ... you will abound in evey good work. _
> _(2 Corinthians 9:8) _
> 
> Father God, we ask you to bring this to 'zero' %, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.
> 
> To God and only God be all the Glory; forever and ever, Amen...




Shimmie please add me to your prayer tonight. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Shimmie please add me to your prayer tonight. I sent you a PM.



Indeed Loved one, indeed.  I have your prayer request on my screen.   

Be at peace little one... we won't forget.  Most of all, neither will God who has you cradled in His heart, holding dear all of your prayers which He will answer, all for you.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Thank you so much, Shimmie



_...in all things at all times _


_...in all things at all times _


_...in all things at all times _


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok my prayer request is that my brother becomes mentally whole again.He ran away from home today he was found but he is not there mentally anymore.He has a very severe version of Autism and isn't all there.My mother is bipolar and on meds and she just broke down today.My step father is the cause of all of this.I thought I was jaked up bc of him but God has put a fighter in me.I may get depressed at times but I press.I'm really in a awkward place bc I don't know what to do.I feel my brother needs to be put somewhere he can be helped.But that wouldn't help my mother.She needs to divorce her husband and move.But they are both my brother and mother on disability and those checks don't stretch far at all.I don't make enough to carry them so I don't know what to do.All while I was driving I was scared bc he has run away before when I was a week a way from hs graduation..I was scared this time that he was dead by his own hand bc of all the pain and things that go on in that house.I know there only so much I can do since all are grown and Im not able to find decent housing for them..Please pray ladies I can't even muster the energy to call in tonight..I felt lifted after the prayer last week.


----------



## MissPee

Hello Everyone, I'm very new to the board n my hair journey. I would love to join the prayer line. 
My prayer request is healing for my daughter she's diabetic and to go back to college n get her degree n get serious about her life n a career. 

2. That doors open up for me a higher paying job that I enjoy doing 

3. Heath and strength n the wisdom of God for all that are on this prayer line 






of God in


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Lord have mercy....


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Shimmie said:


> Soooo cute...  I like this 'wittle' bear giving God Praise.   Adorable.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm headed for the train, preparing for tonight's prayer and praise.




Can we please add this person (the OP) of the thread in the next prayer request... not it down ..put it aside. please... Here is her thread.  I'm putting her  and her brother in my prayers.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14693905&posted=1#post14693905


----------



## Shimmie

*Our Next Scheduled Date is on :  *

















* Thursday, November 24, 2011

10:00 p.m. until 10:30 p.m.* 

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Can we please add this person (the OP) of the thread in the next prayer request... not it down ..put it aside. please... Here is her thread.  I'm putting her  and her brother in my prayers.
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14693905&posted=1#post14693905



Thanks BlackHairDiva ... we'll definitely keep this in prayer.


----------



## Elnahna

Can pray for the parents and family of Steven R. Agee. He was a 22 yrs old student at NIU & expected to graduate next spring. He was murdered this morning at a party.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> Can pray for the parents and family of Steven R. Agee. He was a 22 yrs old student at NIU & expected to graduate next spring. He was murdered this morning at a party.



Oh my dear...  so heartbreaking.   Indeed this is in our prayers.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

For Our Prayer Warriors:  

Please keep our member HAIRapy in prayer.  Thanks so much everyone.  

Here's her thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=583265

Nothing shall by any means harm her.   In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Sosa

Sosa said:


> I have two requests. Please pray and believe with me that:
> 
> 1. I will do an excellent job on my final defense exam on Tuesday, November 22.
> 2. I will receive a pay-off that I am expecting at the end of this month.
> 
> Thanks, ladies! I will tune in at the next prayer conference. I can't wait!!!!! It will be my first time joining in.



Update: I PASSED MY EXAM!!!! I have a PhD now .

Thanks for your prayers ladies . God has blessed me indeed...He is an AWESOME God!!!!

Please keep believing with me for Part 2 of my original request.

God bless you all!!!! :blowkiss:

I'll try to tune in later


----------



## BlackHairDiva

*** Sorry posted prayer request in the wrong thread***


----------



## TraciChanel

Congratulations, Dr. Sosa!!!! 

I will definitely keep you in my prayers regarding your other request as well. 




Sosa said:


> Update: I PASSED MY EXAM!!!! I have a PhD now .
> 
> Thanks for your prayers ladies . God has blessed me indeed...He is an AWESOME God!!!!
> 
> Please keep believing with me for Part 2 of my original request.
> 
> God bless you all!!!! :blowkiss:
> 
> I'll try to tune in later


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

looking forward to next Tuesday...


----------



## Shimmie

*Our Next Scheduled Date is on :  *


* Tuesday, November 29, 2011

9:30 p.m. until 10:00 p.m.* 

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​






 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


----------



## MissPee

Looking forward to Tuesday's prayer line. My prayer request:
1. My daughter's healing n her focus on her life n career. That will be one of my prayer requests until I see the manifestation of it. 
2. That the Lord gives me guidance n direction into my purpose n destiny. 
I'm praying n consecrating to hear
from God but yet feel disconnected


----------



## delitefulmane

I, too, am looking forward to Tuesday's prayer line. 
My prayer requests: 
1. My boyfriend's family, for God's presence to continue to abide with ALL of them, wherever they are and for their cohesiveness.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

John 15:7

King James Version (KJV)

 7If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what ye will, and it shall be done unto you.


----------



## Prudent1

Looking forward to tomorrow's call. Here are my requests.
1. That I will continue to grow and mature in the things of God
2. That I will perservere during this season of tests
3. That any remaining ties to ppl, things, whatever that do not belong in my life at this point will be broken and removed before 2012 rolls in. ( Y'all, I have got to be _fully_ usable to God in 2012 and beyond)
4. A blood covering/ hedge of protection over the minds, wills, bodies, and emotions of my children and grandchildren (cause Satan _'stay'_ busy )
5. Prayer for my sis in Christ Nina and her family (18 yo daughter is expecting. Neither she nor the father have any _real_ concept of the impending responsibilities )
6. Healing for my nephew Trey. He is a diabetic and is suffering physically in many ways due to his condition. He is in his 20s and still thinks he is somewhat invincible at timeserplexed

ETA-
All of these sexual predators be stopped/revealed and their victims healed.
It does not matter to me male, female, old, young, priest, pastor, celebrity, coach, teacher, whatever...


----------



## Laela

My prayers are for 

the folks who have lost their loved ones over the Thanksgiving holiday;
the people in Oklahoma who are experiencing fear and uncertainty due to the multiple quakes, please pray that God comforts them, and many will seek Him or give their lives to Him; 
the disabled children in caretakers homes all over the nation, that God protect these innocents from abuse of any kind and that they do not suffer


----------



## Shimmie

Prayers needed for this situation.    I responded in Post #35

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=584365

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Shimmie

Keeping our member Pat Todd and her family in prayer due to the loss of her mom.    

Father thank you for embracing Pat and her family and friends during this time of saddness.   Give them your joy which shall always be their strength.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

still praying for the body of Christ ...

and for the men young and old ...


----------



## crlsweetie912

I pray that I will be able to stay up and join the call tonight.  Thanks to all the ladies that have prayed, and reached out to me.  I'm trying to hold on but it's so hard....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> I pray that I will be able to stay up and join the call tonight.  Thanks to all the ladies that have prayed, and reached out to me.  I'm trying to hold on but it's so hard....



@crlsweetie...

Don't give up, Precious Sweetie.   I've been where you are.  God can't help but bless you into new beginnings.  You are His daughter and He is not going to abandon you.   Things are going to be better.   It's already begun to change for the better for you.  

Always praying and always believing in you.  "Sweetie" you are not and never will you be a failure.  The enemy is just trying to freeze your faith in God.  However, it will always be alive and quick and ready to perform what you need to do.    Don't give up.  For God surely as not given up on you.  

If you are able to join us, that's wonderful.  However if not, remember that while you are sleeping, the angels of the Lord are watching over you and you are covered in God's unfailing love and with our prayers of love and support. 

Sweetie, you will not fail, nor will God fail you.  Not ever.
Shimmie...


----------



## LongTimeComing

I am will be staying up to call in tonight. Please add a couple prayers for me onto the list. 

That every stumbling block set up by the enemy will be removed from my path. 
That the strength and wisdom that God has put in me will prevail during these trying times of my life.
That every generational curse, soul tie, habit, hobby, and hang up will be removed from my life immediately! I've got so many things that God has given me to do and I feel so weighted in some areas of my life. 


Thank you ladies.


----------



## Iammoney

Thanks Shimmie for tagging me I wont be able to call in but can you please lift me up in prayer ? Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

blqlady said:


> Thanks Shimmie for tagging me I wont be able to call in but can you please lift me up in prayer ? Thank you



Indeed, Loved one... Indeed, we will.


----------



## MuseofTroy

Thanks for the tag Shimmie. This is good stuff. This thread is a reminder that I need to do better in terms of spending more time with Christ. I need prayer for direction in terms of my career. I'm thinking about making a dramatic change and possibly relocating to the east coast. Guidance and open doors would be appreciated.


----------



## rmwms

I will be calling in again tonight and I'm asking you ladies to please pray for continue positive progress in my children and my life. Also, imrpove my S/O relationship with our children and myslef.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Daniel 9:18 "O my God, listen to me and hear my request. Open your eyes and see our wretchedness. See how your city lies in ruins--for everyone knows that it is yours. We do not ask because we deserve help, but because you are so merciful.


----------



## Shimmie

MuseofTroy said:


> Thanks for the tag Shimmie. This is good stuff. This thread is a reminder that I need to do better in terms of spending more time with Christ. I need prayer for direction in terms of my career. I'm thinking about making a dramatic change and possibly relocating to the east coast. Guidance and open doors would be appreciated.



  Hi Muse.  You are most welcome for the 'tag', sweet lady.    

I thank God for you and for your life.   I thank Him also that He has an open door for you that no man can shut, neither can any man open to take away the blessings nor the Destiny fulfilled that God has for you.    Wherever you go, God is leading and directing you.   Your 'heart' and your ears will hear God saying, _'This the way, therefore walk ye in it.  Whether you turn to the left or to the right."_

MuseofTroy... You need not make this choice alone.  

For You... God's Promise:

_Isaiah 30:21

And your ears shall hear a word behind you, saying, This is the way, walk you in it, when you turn to the right hand, and when you turn to the left._
In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## gn1g

Please pray that my child would be preserved from all EVIL and delivered from the powers of darkness and anger.  I need prayer for peace.


----------



## Laela

Aww.. I missed this post...

CONGRATULATIONS, Dr. Sosa! How wonderful is this... 





Sosa said:


> Update: I PASSED MY EXAM!!!! I have a PhD now .
> 
> Thanks for your prayers ladies . God has blessed me indeed...He is an AWESOME God!!!!
> 
> Please keep believing with me for Part 2 of my original request.
> 
> God bless you all!!!! :blowkiss:
> 
> I'll try to tune in later


----------



## Leesh

Thank You My Dear Sister! For always having me in your thoughts!


----------



## Poohbear

Thanks for the thread tag Shimmie.

Yesterday, I realized how much negativity has taken over my mind over the past few years. Most of the negativity comes from my father. Growing up under him all these years has negativity affected my outlook on a lot of things.  I have unnecessary doubts and fears that I would love to quash. Even my faith has been affected because of this.

Last night, I was looking at a few LOA threads about positive affirmations. I used to be totally against LOA some years back, but after listening to a few of those Joseph Murphy videos on youtube about "The Power of Your Subconscious Mind", I would like to apply the positivity aspect to my life. I want to think and feel more positive.

So please pray that I be a more positive thinker and that I can control my reactions to negative situations. Pray that I gain more faith and belief in God. I want joy and peace of mind. I want my mind to be flooded with nothing but positivity. Cast away all negative thoughts, doubts and fears, hurts and pains that haunt me from time to time.

Please pray for my family, boyfriend, and friends for they are all going through things. My sister needs a job. My mother needs happiness in her marriage. My brother wants a better job and to move out of my parents house. Pray that my father starts being more open minded and less negative and less forceful. Pray for deliverance from the troubles of this world for my boyfriend and friends.

I am just thankful for the strength God has provided for me to get through all the situations I have gone through over the years.


----------



## Shimmie

Poohbear said:


> Thanks for the thread tag Shimmie.
> 
> Yesterday, I realized how much negativity has taken over my mind over the past few years. Most of the negativity comes from my father. Growing up under him all these years has negativity affected my outlook on a lot of things.  I have unnecessary doubts and fears that I would love to quash. Even my faith has been affected because of this.
> 
> Last night, I was looking at a few LOA threads about positive affirmations. I used to be totally against LOA some years back, but after listening to a few of those Joseph Murphy videos on youtube about "The Power of Your Subconscious Mind", I would like to apply the positivity aspect to my life. I want to think and feel more positive.
> 
> So please pray that I be a more positive thinker and that I can control my reactions to negative situations. Pray that I gain more faith and belief in God. I want joy and peace of mind. I want my mind to be flooded with nothing but positivity. Cast away all negative thoughts, doubts and fears, hurts and pains that haunt me from time to time.
> 
> Please pray for my family, boyfriend, and friends for they are all going through things. My sister needs a job. My mother needs happiness in her marriage. My brother wants a better job and to move out of my parents house. Pray that my father starts being more open minded and less negative and less forceful. Pray for deliverance from the troubles of this world for my boyfriend and friends.
> 
> I am just thankful for the strength God has provided for me to get through all the situations I have gone through over the years.



Poohbear...

It's going to be okay...  God is perfecting all that concerns you and He is also doing a new thing in your life.

I hope that you are able to dial in tonight, even if only to listen and be ministered to.   If not, we will still have you covered with love and prayers.


----------



## sunnysmyler

Hi Shimmie and ladies, I too will be joining in tonight. My prayer request is for my 17 yr old ds who is graduating this year, but has no real direction as to where he wants to go next. I have been encouraging him to go to the Air Force because I feel he needs the structure, discipline, travel opportunities and the career options that the military offers. He is being very disrespectful, and giving alot of attitude when I broach this subject with him. Praying for Direction for his next move.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Looking forward to the call tonight.  This will be my first time calling and will probably just listen in.


----------



## ElegantElephant

oops...double post


----------



## ebsalita

Hi Ladies Shimmie

Could you please add me to the prayer list?

I have the following things which I need help with

I am struggling to give up smoking; I know it is totally wrong and at odds with what God wants for my life
I have a difficult situation at work, I am not enjoying my job at this time and need Gods blessing on my work assignments
I am having difficulty with an employee on my team and may have to discipline someone tomorrow.  I know they are going through a terrible time and I'd rather help them than discipline them but it is out of my hands at present.
Please pray for my a close friend of mine who I think may have an eating disorder
Please pray for my development as a Christian - I love the Lord, but feel really weak at the moment.  I feel as if God has been carrying me like I'm a baby for too long (I'm so weak), I want to mature in my faith, but I'm still holding onto things like the cigarette smoking and I want deliverance.  Every time I get stressed instead of going to God I reach for a smoke.


I know these are late requests - I will be dialling in from the UK on my cell phone so won't stay on too long due to the expense of the call.  Ladies it's my birthday today, thanks be to God for another year , but I want to see some progress in my Christian life next year.  I feel like His coming is near and I'm just not ready and that frightens me.

I thank God for whoever started this thread - I was MEANT to find this today.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Let me get my last minute request in

1.That I am able to keep my job.It's not very comfy there and I'm trying to stay optimistic that I can be effective there but the place really messes with me mentally.I can't have a mental break over $16.00hr job.

2.I have been having alot of chest pains and no health insurance.I don't want to die but it would be freeing.

3.I pray that the calling or purpose if you will comes through for my life soon.I hate feeling as though Im spinning my wheels but I know all experiences can be built upon one another and therefore used in other situations.

4.I pray my brother will be able to find peace and be able to open to me to help me.


I pray my car doesn't give out its making a horrid noise but I know I can't afford another..


----------



## Sashaa08

ElegantElephant said:


> Looking forward to the call tonight.  This will be my first time calling and will probably just listen in.



I usually listen in but I still get so much out of the prayer and praise reports. I always feel encouraged afterwards.


----------



## Sashaa08

Happy birthday Ebsalita!


----------



## Laela

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ebsalita!  

God bless you!


----------



## princesslocks

Shimmie Thanks for the thread tag...I hope that you are ok.


Ladies thank you for the prayer.  

The call was wonderful. 

May God cover you all in His love.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ladies...i have been trying to get on with you for the last 20 minutes but a recording would come on and say I need a calling card to make the call....ughhh.  This happened last week when I tried too but it said something different that time.  Sorry, ladies.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720


----------



## mrselle

Poohbear said:


> Thanks for the thread tag Shimmie.
> 
> Yesterday, I realized how much negativity has taken over my mind over the past few years. Most of the negativity comes from my father. Growing up under him all these years has negativity affected my outlook on a lot of things.  I have unnecessary doubts and fears that I would love to quash. Even my faith has been affected because of this.
> 
> Last night, I was looking at a few LOA threads about positive affirmations. I used to be totally against LOA some years back, but after listening to a few of those Joseph Murphy videos on youtube about "The Power of Your Subconscious Mind", I would like to apply the positivity aspect to my life. I want to think and feel more positive.
> 
> So please pray that I be a more positive thinker and that I can control my reactions to negative situations. Pray that I gain more faith and belief in God. I want joy and peace of mind. I want my mind to be flooded with nothing but positivity. Cast away all negative thoughts, doubts and fears, hurts and pains that haunt me from time to time.
> 
> Please pray for my family, boyfriend, and friends for they are all going through things. My sister needs a job. My mother needs happiness in her marriage. My brother wants a better job and to move out of my parents house. Pray that my father starts being more open minded and less negative and less forceful. Pray for deliverance from the troubles of this world for my boyfriend and friends.
> 
> I am just thankful for the strength God has provided for me to get through all the situations I have gone through over the years.



I read your post and just wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers.  I have been where you are and I want you to know that with God all things are possible and everything will get better.  Like you, I grew up with a mother and father who put negative thoughts in my head.  I don't believe they did it to be malicious, I just think that people have a tendency to apply their past experiences to other people.  Growing up I was told I would never get my drivers license because I would "cut corners" when I made left hand turns, I wouldn't graduate from high school with my grades and no college would ever accept me.  Yet, I got my driver's license on the first try, I did graduate from high school with honors and not only did I get accepted into college, but I got accepted into every college I applied to...and I applied to some pretty good schools.  I'm not telling you this to brag, but to tell you that with God ALL things are possible.  Part of me grew up thinking the same way as my parents, but there was another part of me deep inside that knew that God had something awesome waiting for me.  What helped me was putting ALL my trust in God and surrounding myself with people who had the same faith as I did/do.  He removed some people from my life and yes, I spent some time alone, but it was necessary in order for Him to build my faith and for me to know without a shadow of a doubt that God is real, that He will supply my EVERY need and that EVEYRTHING comes from Him and Him alone.  All you need is faith the size of a mustard seed.  A mustard seed is soooo tiny.  I know you have faith the size of a mustard seed.  The fact that you reached out and requested prayer shows that you do have faith.  Trust and believe.  Everything will work out.


----------



## Poohbear

I joined the conference at the very last 5 minutes... who was it that was praying around that time (9:55pm)?


----------



## Shimmie

Poohbear said:


> I joined the conference at the very last 5 minutes... who was it that was praying around that time (9:55pm)?



Pooh, you made it.    You were listening to either TraciChanel or Health&hair86.   They lead the prayer team and are awesome.  

Please keep coming back.  No one is left out.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​







 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies...i have been trying to get on with you for the last 20 minutes but a recording would come on and say I need a calling card to make the call....ughhh.  This happened last week when I tried too but it said something different that time.  Sorry, ladies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R720 using SCH-R720



Sis, I'll get this fixed for you...


----------



## Shimmie

princesslocks said:


> Shimmie Thanks for the thread tag...I hope that you are ok.
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you for the prayer.
> 
> The call was wonderful.
> 
> May God cover you all in His love.



princesslocks, I'm so glad you made it tonight and that you were blessed by the prayers.  

I'm so sorry that I missed each of you tonight.  It was a huge error on my part.  Please continue to join the prayer line.


----------



## Renewed1

Do we have to pray out loud? Like individually?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

MarriageMaterial no they do pray out loud but they take turns..at the end they will ask if there is any other needs then if you so desire you can pray too..its an awesome experience..


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Do we have to pray out loud? Like individually?



No, only if you want to.   Most just listen, they find it peaceful to just listen to the prayers..


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> MarriageMaterial no they do pray out loud but they take turns..at the end they will ask if there is any other needs then if you so desire you can pray too..its an awesome experience..



  Thank you.   You are a powerful woman of prayer.


----------



## Renewed1

Thanks ladies. I allowed that to keep me from joining in (stupid I know, but I don't like praying in front of others). I will be on the next phone call, it's on my calendar. 

Thanks Shimmie, for setting these calls up.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Thanks ladies. I allowed that to keep me from joining in (stupid I know, but I don't like praying in front of others). I will be on the next phone call, it's on my calendar.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie, for setting these calls up.



I can't take any thanks for this.  [USER] Alicialynn, TraciChanel and Health&hair86 [/USER]and so many more of our members here have been keeping this prayer line alive.   

i thank God for each of them and for you and everyone else who supports it.


----------



## Shimmie

Duplicate post...


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Thanks ladies. I allowed that to keep me from joining in (stupid I know, but I don't like praying in front of others). I will be on the next phone call, it's on my calendar.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie, for setting these calls up.



I can't take any thanks for this.   Alicialynn86, TraciChanel and Health&hair28 and so many more of our members here have been keeping this prayer line alive.   These ladies are faithful and they take everyone's prayers to heart and hold down the fort of the prayer line.   I am so honoured to be a part of the team.

i thank God for each of them and for you and everyone else who supports it.


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies,

Really sorry but I slept through the alarm that I had set. I'm sitting on the train to work with tears in my eyes I'm that upset I couldn't make the call. Please pray for me - the devil is definitely trying his best to steal my seed. I'll pray silently right now. 

God bless you,

E


----------



## Poohbear

Shimmie said:


> Pooh, you made it.    You were listening to either TraciChanel or Health&hair86.   They lead the prayer team and are awesome.
> 
> Please keep coming back.  No one is left out.



Thanks. Whoever it was, you have a nice voice and it was nice to hear one of you  LHCF ladies pray.

I will try to make it earlier next time. I just lost track of time last night. The 30 minute time frame has a way of sneaking by without noticing sometimes.


----------



## sunnysmyler

Poohbear, I actually set a reminder 15 mins earlier on my phone so I wouldn't forget. I know it was meant for me to be on the line last night because both my younger children were asleep and my oldest was still at work when the time came. So I was able to be on the line undistracted.

I too loved the opportunity to listen in and to have been able to pray, thank you ladies. I love prayer!


----------



## TraciChanel

ebsalita, don't worry. We covered you in prayer last night about everything you requested. I'll continue to keep you in my prayers   ...Sending you a PM...


ebsalita said:


> Ladies
> 
> Really sorry but I slept through the alarm that I had set. I'm sitting on the train to work with tears in my eyes I'm that upset I couldn't make the call. Please pray for me - the devil is definitely trying his best to steal my seed. I'll pray silently right now.
> 
> God bless you,
> 
> E


----------



## gn1g

ebsalita said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Really sorry but I slept through the alarm that I had set. I'm sitting on the train to work with tears in my eyes I'm that upset I couldn't make the call. Please pray for me - the devil is definitely trying his best to steal my seed. I'll pray silently right now.
> 
> God bless you,
> 
> E


 

You and I are probably going thru the same thing, my seed being my child the only one I have and NOPE Devil you can't have her!.  I will pray for you.


----------



## LucieLoo12

@Shimmie 


I was on last night, and you wasnt there!!! 

Im playing! lol but I was hoping to talk to you!


The prayer line was awesome   last night


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Alicialynn86

I feel left out, I wasn't on either but will definitely be on on Thursday night...


----------



## LucieLoo12

Yay! I should be on thursday nite again too, God spare..last night was my first time..I was feeling left out all those other times too lol


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Really sorry but I slept through the alarm that I had set. I'm sitting on the train to work with tears in my eyes I'm that upset I couldn't make the call. Please pray for me - the devil is definitely trying his best to steal my seed. I'll pray silently right now.
> 
> God bless you,
> 
> E



ebsalita...

You are not alone in prayer nor in any area of your life.  

Your seed cannot be taken nor can it be destroyed.  God's love and His tender mercies 'hover' over you and all that is yours.  

Fear not and be not dismayed, God will never leave you nor forsake you, neither will He forsake your seed.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Alicialynn86 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> 
> I was on last night, and you wasnt there!!!
> 
> Im playing! lol but I was hoping to talk to you!
> 
> 
> The prayer line was awesome   last night



I am so sorry...  I promise to be back on Thursday.   

Alicialynn86, of all nights, God had you there for a reason... for "Me"


----------



## ebsalita

Sashaa08 & Laela - thanks for the kind birthday wishes.




TraciChanel said:


> ebsalita, don't worry. We covered you in prayer last night about everything you requested. I'll continue to keep you in my prayers   ...Sending you a PM...



TraciChanel Thank you for that message and for remembering me though I didn't make the call last night.  I really appreciate you (all of you) for this.  I feel much improved today.



gn1g said:


> You and I are probably going thru the same thing, my seed being my child the only one I have and NOPE Devil you can't have her!.  I will pray for you.



gn1g I will pray for you, too gn1g - he will not have your only child.  



Shimmie said:


> ebsalita...
> 
> You are not alone in prayer nor in any area of your life.
> 
> Your seed cannot be taken nor can it be destroyed.  God's love and His tender mercies 'hover' over you and all that is yours.
> 
> Fear not and be not dismayed, God will never leave you nor forsake you, neither will He forsake your seed.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Shimmie  Thank you, your message really lifted me; God has not given up on me.  I could really feel the Spirit a month or so ago then all of a sudden, nothing and I got frightened and discouraged, but this really helped me.   

​


----------



## Laela

Please lift up in prayer the Rev Billy Graham and his family, esp Franklin, who has been carrying the torch and running one of my favorite charities, Samaritan's Purse.  Their prayer is that he spends Christmas with his family... but ya'll know to be absent in the body is to be present with the Lord! Amein~


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please lift up in prayer the Rev Billy Graham and his family, esp Franklin, who has been carrying the torch and running one of my favorite charities, Samaritan's Purse.  Their prayer is that he spends Christmas with his family... but ya'll know to be absent in the body is to be present with the Lord! Amein~



Laela, thank you for sharing this.  I will definitely keep Reverend Graham and his family esp. Franklin, in prayer.

My 'Auntie' is 101 years old.   Yes...she is.  And she's just as alert and active as I am.      (This is me   )  ( TraciChanel and Health&hair28 will get this).   

Anyway, it was she who 'introduced' me to Billy Graham when  was a little thing.    I remember sitting in her "Parlor" with the fancy furniture and they had this large Tv where the family would gather and watch him as he ministered.   Prior to the program, there'd be excitement among my 'Auntie' and her family and then silence as the music started and when he began to speak.

Laela, some things we just never forget, I can still 'see' the room and the furniture of my Auntie's "Parlor".     These are my memories of Reverend Graham.   He played an important part n our family.  More 'Seed' of God's Word that was being planted into the fertile ground of my heart.


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Sashaa08 & Laela - thanks for the kind birthday wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TraciChanel Thank you for that message and for remembering me though I didn't make the call last night.  I really appreciate you (all of you) for this.  I feel much improved today.
> 
> 
> 
> gn1g I will pray for you, too gn1g - he will not have your only child.
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmie  Thank you, your message really lifted me; God has not given up on me.  I could really feel the Spirit a month or so ago then all of a sudden, nothing and I got frightened and discouraged, but this really helped me.
> 
> ​



   You are more than welcome.    Your 'seed' is well planted.  Nothing can up root it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I'll get this fixed for you...


Thanks, sis!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, sis!



When you have a chance, dial the number again sometime during the day and see if it works. Let me know if you have the same problem, I will then try an alternate.


----------



## Sashaa08

I have a prayer request this evening. Please pray for my students-that they do well on their upcoming final exams and that they find favor in this job market for summer internships and post graduate employment.


----------



## Guitarhero

Requesting prayer for a friend of mine and his cousin who are now doing time.  There's a lot of pain and betrayal one expriences and the other has mental illness who lapsed in meds and got in trouble.  Please pray also for their friend.  They need help and guidance.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Please pray for a friend, his daughter has cancer. She is very young, around 5. It is agressive and rare. But God is bigger than cancer.

- My husband's barber has a friend that is 25 and he has cancer. He is in the hospital now. He is having problems with his breathing. Thank God for the healing.

- I have a cousin, she is young with kids. She is headed down the wrong path. Pray that she will hear the voice of God and allow Him to save and change her. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## sunnysmyler

Please pray for my friend John whose Lymphoma Cancer is in remission but has just been diagnosed with Prostate Cancer and his young adult daughter has recently been diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer as well.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Shimmie said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> _Eastern Standard Time_​
> 
> Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen​
> Love and more love to each of you. Beyond words, more love. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call in Number: 916-233-2999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access Code: 523054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Important note:*
> 
> _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


 
Quoted to remind everyone of tonight's prayer session.


----------



## Elnahna

Hi Ladies, My pray request is a closer relationship with God.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

I'll be on tonight with you.

My prayer request is:

A job in Human Resources with matching pay to my skill/knowledge.

An ability to pay off my over $100k student loan without any negative effect on my credit report.

Thank you ladies.


----------



## MrsMe

I'm happy to come back and say that my mom finally came home after spending two months at the hospital and my lump was benign.  Thank you for your prayers. 
I will only ask that you pray for my FH's uncle who just passed away from colon cancer yesterday. FH's brother dreamt that same morning that an angel visited him and it was around the time he died. I'm convinced he is now sitting by His side. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## TraciChanel

Mrs. S - I was looking through the threads this morning and I wondered how you and your mom were doing! Thanks for the update and I praise God that you have a clean bill of health and that your mom is doing better. 

On another note, I am so sorry for you and your FH's loss.   God bless you both as well as your families.


----------



## ElegantElephant

deleted my double post


----------



## ElegantElephant

I listened to the call on Tuesday night and was so happy I did! I felt so inspired and energized by listening to everyone's love for God, family, friends and each other.  I plan to be on the call again tonight and ask that you all pray (1) for my friend Tonja whose 11 year old son, Khalil is in need of spiritual uplifting (2) that I have a closer relationship with God and learn to follow his guidance/direction instead of my own. God bless!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

what an awesome testimony, God is still in the healing business


----------



## TraciChanel

Wonderful prayer line tonight  I felt the love... Thank you ladies. Hope to hear your voices on Tuesday!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> what an awesome testimony, God is still in the healing business





TraciChanel said:


> Wonderful prayer line tonight  I felt the love... Thank you ladies. Hope to hear your voices on Tuesday!



I am still 'flushed' by the power of Elnahna's testimony.   What a miracle woman of love she is.  The power of God flowed all through her testimony.  Praise God.


----------



## Renewed1

Awesome prayers ladies, for the ones that lead the prayers, thank you for allowing God to use you. 

I will keep you ladies in my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Awesome prayers ladies, for the ones that lead the prayers, thank you for allowing God to use you.
> 
> I will keep you ladies in my prayers.



You were there...   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​


----------



## mst1908

My prayer is for everyone else to get their prayers answered soon. I ask nothing for myself because I know that "IT'S ALREADY DONE" In Jesus Name, AMEN!

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> My prayer is for everyone else to get their prayers answered soon. I ask nothing for myself because I know that "IT'S ALREADY DONE" In Jesus Name, AMEN!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid



Father in the name of Jesus, thank you for the heart of this precious sister of ours in you, your daughter mst1908.   She's asked for nothing for herself.   

I ask you to bless her 1000-fold for all that she has given unto you, unto others, and unto us.  Thank you that all of her needs are 'beyond' met and that she is healthy whole and strong.   Thank you for the desires of her heart being fulfilled as only you can fulfill them to completion and beyond anything that she could ever ask or think.    Let her know, 

_"Dearest Love", I have seen the desires of your heart, I have seen your tears, I have seen your gifts of love unto others, therefore I will bless you also and hold dear you as my daughter throughout eternity.  _

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> Father in the name of Jesus, thank you for the heart of this precious sister of ours in you, your daughter mst1908.   She's asked for nothing for herself.
> 
> I ask you to bless her 1000-fold for all that she has given unto you, unto others, and unto us.  Thank you that all of her needs are 'beyond' met and that she is healthy whole and strong.   Thank you for the desires of her heart being fulfilled as only you can fulfill them to completion and beyond anything that she could ever ask or think.    Let her know,
> 
> _"Dearest Love", I have seen the desires of your heart, I have seen your tears, I have seen your gifts of love unto others, therefore I will bless you also and hold dear you as my daughter throughout eternity.  _
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...



Thank you so very much. You have a heart of GOLD! I stand in agreement with your prayer & pray the same for you in return. Especially the "1000 FOLD" now that's a POWERFUL declaration & our God is more than able to answer ALL the prayers & desires of our hearts. Thank you again 

Have a BLESSED & FAVORFUL Friday,
Maria

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:


> I am still 'flushed' by the power of Elnahna's testimony.   What a miracle woman of love she is.  The power of God flowed all through her testimony.  Praise God.



Same here. Elnahna, thank you so much for sharing your testimony. It helped me a lot. I will continue to encourage my friend.   God bless you.

Shimmie, thank you for your insight on Zechariah 10:1. I'm going to meditate on it today.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Same here. Elnahna, thank you so much for sharing your testimony. It helped me a lot. I will continue to encourage my friend.   God bless you.
> 
> Shimmie, thank you for your insight on Zechariah 10:1. I'm going to meditate on it today.



Last night's prayer celebration was awesome and it just keeps getting better.  Praise God.

What impresses me is the 4-year old (William) that we prayed for last night, whose leg was bothering  him after he had treatment done at the doctors.   

What impresses me is that this 'baby' knows his body.  He knows that something is not right, something is different and out of the normal realm, and he didn't keep quiet about it.  He told his 'Mommie', she shared with us, which then lead all of us to prayer.  

I couldn't stop thinking about little William, last night and this morning. Here's what's been in my heart for there is a 'blessing' in this situation.  

In like manner, this precious little 4-year old, who is taught of the Lord, will in like manner, also and always know when something is not right in his spirit. 

He will know when the enemy is deceiving and when Jesus is speaking, this child will know the difference., he will 'know' God's voice, he will rightly discern the two and even that which is lukewarm.   

*ETA:* 

I just looked up the meaning of his name, William.  This baby's name means, desire, 'will', and Helmet and Protection.  This speaks volumes.   

Another source says:  *Vehement protector *

So this is a child whose 'Desire' is towards God; who seeks the 'Will' of God, Willingly.  He wears the full armour of God, glowing with the 'Helmet' of Salvation and he is a Protector, a Vehement Protector of his stand upon the Word of God.  

I'd say that this 4-year old has quite a Destiny with the Lord.  His legs are healed in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Shimmie said:


> Last night's prayer celebration was awesome and it just keeps getting better.  Praise God.
> 
> What impresses me is the 4-year old (William) that we prayed for last night, whose leg was bothering  him after he had treatment done at the doctors.
> 
> What impresses me is that this 'baby' knows his body.  He knows that something is not right, something is different and out of the normal realm, and he didn't keep quiet about it.  He told his 'Mommie', she shared with us, which then lead all of us to prayer.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about little William, last night and this morning. Here's what's been in my heart for there is a 'blessing' in this situation.
> 
> In like manner, this precious little 4-year old, who is taught of the Lord, will in like manner, also and always know when something is not right in his spirit.
> 
> He will know when the enemy is deceiving and when Jesus is speaking, this child will know the difference., he will 'know' God's voice, he will rightly discern the two and even that which is lukewarm.
> 
> *ETA:*
> 
> I just looked up the meaning of his name, William.  This baby's name means, desire, 'will', and Helmet and Protection.  This speaks volumes.
> 
> Another source says:  *Vehement protector *
> 
> So this is a child whose 'Desire' is towards God; who seeks the 'Will' of God, Willingly.  He wears the full armour of God, glowing with the 'Helmet' of Salvation and he is a Protector, a Vehement Protector of his stand upon the Word of God.
> 
> I'd say that this 4-year old has quite a Destiny with the Lord.  His legs are healed in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.



Shimmie, i love this. Declaring life over William. God, your will and desire be done in and for William. 

I enjoyed prayer last night. Elnahna's testimony was awesome. Trusting God inspite of all else.



Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Prudent1

I enjoyed the prayer time spent with you all last night! I am def going to meditate on the passage Shimmie shared. I know everytime the Lord mentions rain it is symbolic of rebirth/renewal/ hope/ change:reddancer:... You get the point. I was especially moved by the loss of the twins and will keep that family lifted in my prayers as well as having the intercessors at my local church in prayer for the family. As many of you know it has been a little over a year since I lost my DGS to SIDS on the same day we were planning to celebrate his first month of life here. Looking forward to Tuesday's prayer time! Lives are being forever changed when we pray!
Deut 32:30(a)-
30 How could one man chase a thousand, 
   or two put ten thousand to flight...


----------



## Sashaa08

Elnaha's testimony about her healing brought to tears to my eyes! You are a miracle-God IS a healer!

Prudent1 Thank you for the prayers for my friend and her husband over the loss of their twins. 

I will also pray and meditate on Zechariah 10:1 today and throughout the weekend. I will speak it until it starts speaking back!


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie, i love this. Declaring life over William. God, your will and desire be done in and for William.
> 
> I enjoyed prayer last night. Elnahna's testimony was awesome. Trusting God inspite of all else.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670





Prudent1 said:


> I enjoyed the prayer time spent with you all last night! I am def going to meditate on the passage Shimmie shared. I know everytime the Lord mentions rain it is symbolic of rebirth/renewal/ hope/ change:reddancer:... You get the point. I was especially moved by the loss of the twins and will keep that family lifted in my prayers as well as having the intercessors at my local church in prayer for the family. As many of you know it has been a little over a year since I lost my DGS to SIDS on the same day we were planning to celebrate his first month of life here. Looking forward to Tuesday's prayer time! Lives are being forever changed when we pray!
> Deut 32:30(a)-
> 30 How could one man chase a thousand,
> or two put ten thousand to flight...



I thank God for each of you and our prayers do indeed 'availeth' much. 

This is what God has placed Himself into us to do... speak His word and pray; to life up each other, sharpen one another's swords.  

Health&hair28, I don't even know this precious little boy, William, yet he has my heart.  He just 'stole' it , as I can't stop thinking about him.  Bless his heart.     

If I remember correctly, is it 'Traci' the name of our member? William's mom? There was a 'delay' in the phone line and I kept 'missing' the member's name.    She also asked prayer for her friend's marriage.    

I have to figure out how to 'fix' the voice delay that occurs in our conference calls.  It appears to be 'voice activated', a function which does have a 'delay' of a few seconds once a person begins to speak.

Prudent1, you are so right about the rain.  Earlier I had asked the Lord for a word, regarding the children / family members who have 'left' home with unknown whereabouts.  I began reading Zechariah chapter 10, how God will 'hiss' for them and they will hear and answer as we are praising God.  Verse 1 stood out as did the rest of the chapter, for God is re-strengthening those who have been weakened. 

I still have a 'glow' from Elnahna 's testimony.  She was right on time and filled with the glory of God flowing from her spirit.     

For the precious family who lost their twins, and for you, Prudent1, for your 'Darling God (or is it) Grand Son" my heart is with you and the other family and my prayers.  Jesus came to heal, soothe, comfort and embrace the broken hearted.   Lord God, bless yours, your family's and the other family's dear hearts and allow each of you to conceive and give life again... In Jesus' Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie, i love this. Declaring life over William. God, your will and desire be done in and for William.
> 
> I enjoyed prayer last night. Elnahna's testimony was awesome. Trusting God inspite of all else.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



Who is William's mom?  What was the name of our member?  There was a 'voice delay' and I missed her name.  Praise God. 

I'm still praying for her handsome little Prince, William.


----------



## Laela

Oh my, my, my... Elnahna has a powerful testimony.   She is indeed a miracle.. and it was good to witness the on-timeness of God on this very call. Thank you Shimmie for the Word on Zacheriah 10 ...read it this morning. Traci my heart and prayers are with your friend. Please continue to encourage her in the Lord. Elnahna said it right, doctors aren't God they only practice medicine! AMEN!!!


----------



## Laela

awww..that's cute, Prince William...He indeed belongs to the King of kings. 




Shimmie said:


> I'm still praying for her handsome little Prince, William.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> awww..that's cute, Prince William...He indeed belongs to the King of kings.



   He sure does.   

Do you remember his mom's name?   I have to put an APB out on a member.


----------



## Prudent1

Laela said:


> Oh my, my, my... Elnahna has a powerful testimony.  She is indeed a miracle.. and it was good to witness the on-timeness of God on this very call. Thank you Shimmie for the Word on Zacheriah 10 ...read it this morning. Traci my heart and prayers are with your friend. Please continue to encourage her in the Lord. Elnahna said it right, doctors aren't God they only _practice_ medicine! AMEN!!!


^^^ Yes, I loved that and immediately picked up on that too Laela. Doctor's *practice*, our God *perfects*!
Thanks Shimmie,
Jeremiah was/is my DGS (grandson):heart2:. I look forward to completing my race and being able to see what a handsome being he is now. We miss him so! Oh how I thank God for keeping us through it all.


----------



## Shimmie

Prudent1 said:


> ^^^ Yes, I loved that and immediately picked up on that too Laela. Doctor's *practice*, our God *perfects*!
> Thanks Shimmie,
> Jeremiah was/is my DGS (grandson):heart2:. I look forward to completing my race and being able to see what a handsome being he is now. We miss him so! Oh how I thank God for keeping us through it all.



 

 _For you..._


----------



## sunnysmyler

Shimmie said:


> Last night's prayer celebration was awesome and it just keeps getting better.  Praise God.
> 
> What impresses me is the 4-year old (William) that we prayed for last night, whose leg was bothering  him after he had treatment done at the doctors.
> 
> What impresses me is that this 'baby' knows his body.  He knows that something is not right, something is different and out of the normal realm, and he didn't keep quiet about it.  He told his 'Mommie', she shared with us, which then lead all of us to prayer.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about little William, last night and this morning. Here's what's been in my heart for there is a 'blessing' in this situation.
> 
> In like manner, this precious little 4-year old, who is taught of the Lord, will in like manner, also and always know when something is not right in his spirit.
> 
> He will know when the enemy is deceiving and when Jesus is speaking, this child will know the difference., he will 'know' God's voice, he will rightly discern the two and even that which is lukewarm.
> 
> *ETA:*
> 
> I just looked up the meaning of his name, William.  This baby's name means, desire, 'will', and Helmet and Protection.  This speaks volumes.
> 
> Another source says:  *Vehement protector *
> 
> So this is a child whose 'Desire' is towards God; who seeks the 'Will' of God, Willingly.  He wears the full armour of God, glowing with the 'Helmet' of Salvation and he is a Protector, a Vehement Protector of his stand upon the Word of God.
> 
> I'd say that this 4-year old has quite a Destiny with the Lord.  His legs are healed in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.




OMGoodness Shimmie , I THANK GOD FOR YOU AND THE WORD YOU DECLARED OVER MY BABY BOY!!!  I write this with tears of joy, blessings, overwhelming greatness to GOD!!!!

Last night after the prayer line, my mom and step dad stopped by to check on William, he was asleep, but they covered his leg with olive oil and rubbed it and prayed over him as well. I felt so good from your prayer and that of my mom and step dad. 

Woke up usual time to get ready for work (5am), Will woke up about 20 mins later. The first thing he said was "mommy my leg hurts, I can't walk". I sat down next to him and rubbed his thigh, he flinched. I could feel a firmness there that his right leg did not have. Right then and there I said "I'm not going in, I'm taking you to the ER"!

I called my mom and told her, she told me to keep her updated.

Now, I took him to the Childrens Hospital where he had the procedure done 12 days before, especially since I knew they'd be able to get any reports from the computer system. 

Backstory...He is being evaluated for Precocious Puberty because he's showing signs of early puberty and they did some blood work on Monday Nov 21. They injected a hormone called "Depralupron (sp?) into his left thigh. Well that was 12 days ago and this is the same thigh that is hurting him and there is a little pimple where the needle when in.

Back to today....... I had to FIGHT for treatment today. The ER Dr was horrible! After telling him the backstory, he was like, "Well mom, it's a muscle issue and there's nothing we can do about it, it'll resolve on it's own, if he were running a fever, that would be different" I'm like, "NO, it's something more than that, I want an x-ray"!!! "OK, we'll do that!" He says. 

X-ray comes back, nothing! Dr once again tries to convince me that it's nothing more than a sore muscle and will resolve itself. I then cross my arms and shake my head! "NO, I just don't feel right, there is something more going on, my son is not the same" He is limping slightly, and favoring the other leg. He couldn't get on my bed by himself nor could he get in the car by himself. William is VERY independent!! lol

I tell the Dr, feel his leg, you cannot tell me you don't feel this firmness, the other leg is not like this, he says he'll do blood work and call the specialist who ordered the initial test. A short while later the nurse comes in to say that they are taking him to have an ultrasound done! YES, this is going to be shed some light on the situation!

We're in the ultrasound room and with my own two eyes, I could see there there was a little mass of something there, the technician see's it too of course and points the little arrow to it and takes lots of pictures and says she's going to have the Dr come in and take a look!

We go back to the ER room and the Dr comes right in and says, in a totally different tone, more caring and humble "Ok...the blood test are negative, but we do see a small area of inflammation and it's seems like the beginnings of an infection, and we're going to put him on antibiotics and whenever there is an injection done to any area of the body, an infection is possible!"

Wait, where was this possibility 6hrs ago when I first got here, but then I remembered Shimmie's prayer and that overwhelming feeling of GOD's presence on the drive to the ER. The enemy wanted my son to not get the proper treatment, but GOD!!!!!! 

God is so goooooooooooooooooood, so faithful, so AWESOME, so wonderful. The same way I stood my ground with this Dr, is the same way I will stand my ground against the enemy, who comes to steal, kill and destroy anything and everything GOD has declared over my life or that of my SEED!!!! NO devil, you can't have any of them, not Alexander, Cailynn or William!!!!! Amen and amen!!!

The discharge nurse was like, "make sure he takes all of the medicine, and at any sign of a fever, bring him right back because that would mean it's gone septic" Now I know that anything septic, aint good!

Thanks for your words of life, encouragement! William will live and declare the Glory of the LORD!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

sunnysmyler said:


> OMGoodness Shimmie , I THANK GOD FOR YOU AND THE WORD YOU DECLARED OVER MY BABY BOY!!!  I write this with tears of joy, blessings, overwhelming greatness to GOD!!!!
> 
> Last night after the prayer line, my mom and step dad stopped by to check on William, he was asleep, but they covered his leg with olive oil and rubbed it and prayed over him as well. I felt so good from your prayer and that of my mom and step dad.
> 
> Woke up usual time to get ready for work (5am), Will woke up about 20 mins later. The first thing he said was "mommy my leg hurts, I can't walk". I sat down next to him and rubbed his thigh, he flinched. I could feel a firmness there that his right leg did not have. Right then and there I said "I'm not going in, I'm taking you to the ER"!
> 
> I called my mom and told her, she told me to keep her updated.
> 
> Now, I took him to the Childrens Hospital where he had the procedure done 12 days before, especially since I knew they'd be able to get any reports from the computer system.
> 
> Backstory...He is being evaluated for Precocious Puberty because he's showing signs of early puberty and they did some blood work on Monday Nov 21. They injected a hormone called "Depralupron (sp?) into his left thigh. Well that was 12 days ago and this is the same thigh that is hurting him and there is a little pimple where the needle when in.
> 
> Back to today....... I had to FIGHT for treatment today. The ER Dr was horrible! After telling him the backstory, he was like, "Well mom, it's a muscle issue and there's nothing we can do about it, it'll resolve on it's own, if he were running a fever, that would be different" I'm like, "NO, it's something more than that, I want an x-ray"!!! "OK, we'll do that!" He says.
> 
> X-ray comes back, nothing! Dr once again tries to convince me that it's nothing more than a sore muscle and will resolve itself. I then cross my arms and shake my head! "NO, I just don't feel right, there is something more going on, my son is not the same" He is limping slightly, and favoring the other leg. He couldn't get on my bed by himself nor could he get in the car by himself. William is VERY independent!! lol
> 
> I tell the Dr, feel his leg, you cannot tell me you don't feel this firmness, the other leg is not like this, he says he'll do blood work and call the specialist who ordered the initial test. A short while later the nurse comes in to say that they are taking him to have an ultrasound done! YES, this is going to be shed some light on the situation!
> 
> We're in the ultrasound room and with my own two eyes, I could see there there was a little mass of something there, the technician see's it too of course and points the little arrow to it and takes lots of pictures and says she's going to have the Dr come in and take a look!
> 
> We go back to the ER room and the Dr comes right in and says, in a totally different tone, more caring and humble "Ok...the blood test are negative, but we do see a small area of inflammation and it's seems like the beginnings of an infection, and we're going to put him on antibiotics and whenever there is an injection done to any area of the body, an infection is possible!"
> 
> Wait, where was this possibility 6hrs ago when I first got here, but then I remembered Shimmie's prayer and that overwhelming feeling of GOD's presence on the drive to the ER. The enemy wanted my son to not get the proper treatment, but GOD!!!!!!
> 
> God is so goooooooooooooooooood, so faithful, so AWESOME, so wonderful. The same way I stood my ground with this Dr, is the same way I will stand my ground against the enemy, who comes to steal, kill and destroy anything and everything GOD has declared over my life or that of my SEED!!!! NO devil, you can't have any of them, not Alexander, Cailynn or William!!!!! Amen and amen!!!
> 
> The discharge nurse was like, "make sure he takes all of the medicine, and at any sign of a fever, bring him right back because that would mean it's gone septic" Now I know that anything septic, aint good!
> 
> Thanks for your words of life, encouragement! William will live and declare the Glory of the LORD!!!!!



Sunny ! ! !  It was YOU!  You're William's Mommie...  

I have not been able to stop thinking and praying for William since last night's prayer.   Your Darling 4-year old son has literally stolen my heart and I don't even know him, yet I feel as if I do.  He has been on my heart and in my prayers non-stop since last night's prayer.  

I can see him jumping and playing as never before and seeing him grow tall and strong and doing mighty things for God.   God has assigned mighty angels over William and the Spirit of the Lord is upon him.  

Last night I couldn't hear your name on the line, as there seems to be a 'delay' when someone first begins to speak when on the conference line.  I've been asking for 'you' (i.e. William's Mommie) in this thread ever since, because I couldn't stop thinking about him and praying for your _Prince William.   _  I wanted to 'hold him' and tell him that he's okay. 

God has angels surrounding Prince William.  I sense the presence of God so strong around your son.  Your prayers are powerful and they are 'bouncing towards me in the spirit'.  In other words, the presence of God is just that strong in you and your family that I can't help but feel it.  

William is definitely going to be okay.  God wasn't giving up on him.  From what you've shared in your post about what happen last night and this morning at the ER, it is no small wonder why I could not stop praying for him.  I had no idea until you posted above.   Lord Jesus, you are indeed a fighter and don't ever stop being as such. 

God has a special plan for William.  He is a walking living breathing testimony unto God and each of your children are under this Covenant of God's divine protection.   *"Vehement Protection", *Praise God.

Give Prince William a big hug for me.  Tell him, he has stolen my heart, completely.    

sunnysmyler ... It is well, Precious Sister, it is well.  Thank you for the honour of allowing me to pray for your son.


----------



## sunnysmyler

Thank you so much Shimmie, you are truly a Awesome Woman of God! I so felt the presence of GOD in your words as you were sharing with us regarding the youth/ young ppl of today! I was the one that kept on saying "Amen, yes Amen"  I had to fight to keep myself from going into a shout  

There is such an anointing on you, from knowing just the right words to share with someone to the comforting tone of your voice. God is all up in you Lady and  it's evident because you are such a light on this "Hair Board", , and I appreciate you!!!:blowkiss::blowkiss:


I gave Prince William one big ole kiss, special delivery from his Auntie Shimmie 

He's well on his way to feeling much better and ate about 6 chicken wings and a big slice of pizza to confirm it! 

1st pic, the family at Alex's 16th b-day dinner
2nd pic, William the Vehement Protector Super Hero 
3rd pic, William with one of his favorite Superhero's with the phony "cheese" smile.


----------



## Elnahna

@ sunnysmyler  I'm so happy that William is better.


----------



## TraciChanel

Elnahna said:


> @ sunnysmyler  I'm so happy that William is better.



Me too! sunnysmyler, he is SO adorable! Thank you for sharing your testimony! I'm so glad he is doing better.


----------



## NaturallySweet73

When is the next prayer line?


----------



## Laela

NaturallySweet73, it's listed in Post # 223


----------



## sunnysmyler

Elnahna said:


> @ sunnysmyler  I'm so happy that William is better.



Thanks Elnahna, TraciChanel, and Healthandhair28. Preciate ya!


----------



## Shimmie

sunnysmyler said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie, you are truly a Awesome Woman of God! I so felt the presence of GOD in your words as you were sharing with us regarding the youth/ young ppl of today! I was the one that kept on saying "Amen, yes Amen"  I had to fight to keep myself from going into a shout
> 
> There is such an anointing on you, from knowing just the right words to share with someone to the comforting tone of your voice. God is all up in you Lady and  it's evident because you are such a light on this "Hair Board", , and I appreciate you!!!:blowkiss::blowkiss:
> 
> 
> I gave Prince William one big ole kiss, special delivery from his Auntie Shimmie
> 
> He's well on his way to feeling much better and ate about 6 chicken wings and a big slice of pizza to confirm it!
> 
> 1st pic, the family at Alex's 16th b-day dinner
> 2nd pic, William the Vehement Protector Super Hero
> 3rd pic, William with one of his favorite Superhero's with the phony "cheese" smile.



Ohhhhhh Prince William is soooooo cute and handsome.    I'm really in love now.   

sunnysmyler,  I just woke up from a nap   lol   (Ummm,  Pssst, please don't tell TraciChanel and Health&hair28  ).  

Sometime between 7:30 and 8:00 p.m. I fell asleep on my 'Chaise Lounge'   (yes I'm UE )  ,  yet still praying    for Prince William.   I knelt before God still asking and  thanking God for your baby's healing.   God is something else, He obviously has special plans indeed for 'Prince William'.  

 _Hi Prince William.    I love you and you are indeed healed and your leg is going to feel much better handsome man.  Soon you'll be able to run and play and have fun again.   

You are such a big boy and I am so proud of you.   You knew what to tell 'Mommie' and she took care of it, because she loves you so much.   You will always be your Mommie's sweetheart and you will grow up big and strong and be a mighty warrior, a Vehement Protector for the Lord.    

Still praying for you... for you little man.  God has planted you into my heart and that makes me very happy.  

Love always, 'Auntie Shimmie'_.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> @ sunnysmyler  I'm so happy that William is better.



 Elnahna,     I thank God for you and your powerful testimony.    When you shared that you couldn't 'remember' the Words of Psalm 23 and the Name of Jesus... Immediately it was obvious that it was satan's intention to stop your words from giving God glory, yet in YOUR SPIRIT, where the Holy Spirit reside and abides, the very presence of God who never left you, nor did He forsake was alive and well within you.  

Your 'Spirit' knows God.  Your Spirit is so intuned and one with God that you knew where to go and there you went once discharged from the hospital, you went straight to retrieve your Bible where the words of God have always come to life within your heart.    The Word of God cannot leave you, for it has ''become' you deep within and it cannot be aborted.  

Elnahna, you are literally Psalm 1, verses 1-3 and verse 6.   You are a pure and living example of  ... 

_And he [she] shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water,  that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper._ _Psalm 1:3_

Precious Elnahna, your leaf shall not wither and all that you do shall prosper...

Your Precious Son, is verse one...  

In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## MrsMe

TraciChanel said:


> Mrs. S - I was looking through the threads this morning and I wondered how you and your mom were doing! Thanks for the update and I praise God that you have a clean bill of health and that your mom is doing better.
> 
> On another note, I am so sorry for you and your FH's loss.   God bless you both as well as your families.



Thank you! If it wasn't for your prayers I may not be here typing this. Although the loss of FH's uncle is painful, it also feels good to know that he will suffer no more. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I'm thankful for what God is doing with the prayer line. God is moving. I was praying this morning asking God to continue to use the prayer line for His glory. We are not in this by chance. It was ordained by God. 
I have an online/phone family now. Even though we are miles apart, we are impacting one another for the glory of God. 



Shimmie, I so glad you are getting your rest.  
I love how God is using you. God is using your life and experiences to  minister to His people and the fact that you love Him. I am glad that God has connected us.


----------



## mst1908

Everyone,

Please pray for my co-worker Georgina she is having surgery on Monday to remove a cancerous tumor on her brain. 

Thank you

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Please pray for my co-worker Georgina she is having surgery on Monday to remove a cancerous tumor on her brain.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid



Please give us an update on Georgina.  She is definitely in our hearts and prayers.    

Thanks mst1908.


----------



## mst1908

Will do. Her surgery was this morning but I haven't heard anything yet. Thanks for your prayers!

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I want to request prayer for myself that I will continue to have favor in my practice.  God has blessed me because the wonderful seeds my parents sowed so many years ago paved the way for me to be well received by the judges and other lawyers in the area where I practice.  

I'd also like to ask for prayer for a friend who really wants to be blessed with a loving relationship but continues to be involved with men who drain her and use her. 


Finally I have a prayer request for a young man whose new kidney seems to be rejecting.  He's been having problems with it for a few weeks.    

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

*PRAISE REPORT!!*

The little 5 year old girl that I posted with the rare and aggressive cancer, tests have come back negative. The cancer is no longer there. 
Her father is so thankful for all who prayed for His daugther. 

*God is so **good to us. Praise His Holy Name!!*

*Prayer Request:*

-Pray for safe travel for my husband.

- Pray for my neighbor's baby. The baby has to have surgery in the area of his soft spot.

- Pray for me. God has opened a door for me to lead a bible study with some wonderful ladies and I want God to have His way in our studies. 

Thanks


----------



## Laela

Please keep in your prayers my nephew who is struggling with being a child in a man's body, also agree with me in prayer that he is accepted to the military school he wants to attend. He wants to be successful in life and he doesn't believe when I tell him that he already is, in Christ. That is where true success is! Please pray he comes to this knowledge and understanding.


----------



## Laela

Don't know why this news teared me up but I'm so happy for the parents and for this blessed child. 

Five is God's number for Grace, and little brother Benjamin came to mind when I read this. When he and his brothers were reunited w/ Joseph, and how Joseph made sure Benjamin got five times as much as the other brothers. God's favor is beyond what we can imagine. Glory to God....!




Health&hair28 said:


> *PRAISE REPORT!!*
> 
> The little 5 year old girl that I posted with the rare and aggressive cancer, tests have come back negative. The cancer is no longer there.
> Her father is so thankful for all who prayed for His daugther.
> 
> *God is so **good to us. Praise His Holy Name!!*


----------



## Laela

Look at that... this really is a blessing!   Amein~




nathansgirl1908 said:


> I want to request prayer for myself that I will continue to have favor in my practice.   *God has blessed me because the wonderful seeds my parents sowed so many years ago paved the way for me* to be well received by the judges and other lawyers in the area where I practice.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I want to request prayer for myself that I will continue to have favor in my practice.  God has blessed me because the wonderful seeds my parents sowed so many years ago paved the way for me to be well received by the judges and other lawyers in the area where I practice.
> 
> I'd also like to ask for prayer for a friend who really wants to be blessed with a loving relationship but continues to be involved with men who drain her and use her.
> 
> 
> Finally I have a prayer request for a young man whose new kidney seems to be rejecting.  He's been having problems with it for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



Precious nathansgirl1908, you have a gift, unique and unpatterned which no one can 'copy'.    It is in this respect that 'Your gift' shall make room for you, it shall place you before important men', they will see the 'difference' in you which is God given and uncompromised.   You will also be rewarded for all of your hard comtributions earnestly.       

Nathansgirl, you have something that the 'others' around you do not have.  You have Jesus as your Counselor and in every situation that 'present's its self, Jesus is right there speaking to you heart, speaking... 'choose this, not that, speak now, speak not, move now...be still... and wait until I move this for you.   

All of this to say, you have favour without end. 

For  your dear friend who has yet to allow true love to find her, I ask and praise our Lord to remove each of her hurts and insecurities and to strengthen her spirit to receive love when God brings the right man into her life to 'find her'.  

Your precious friend with the kidney challenges.   Father I ask you to cover this dear child of yours with your healing presence and that he receives the healing that was paid in full for him, in Jesus' name.   Father I thank you for easing the pain and that you will renew his organs, whole again, bring back his energies, heal and protect him from all manners of infections, viruses, harmful bacteria.   Protect him from further 'rejections' of the new kidney, please allow him to accept his healed body as you have surely accepted him as your beloved.    

In Jesus' name.  Amen and Amen.


nathansgirl1908, we will continue to pray during tonights call in and beyond that as well.    Each of our prayers are perpetual, they bare no expiration.  

Love and blessings to you, "Lady Counselor" .


----------



## Iammoney

i will be available tonight. my request is that for God to guide me and to help me to surrender to know His will


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Shimmie said:


> Precious nathansgirl1908, you have a gift, unique and unpatterned which no one can 'copy'.    It is in this respect that 'Your gift' shall make room for you, it shall place you before important men', they will see the 'difference' in you which is God given and uncompromised.   You will also be rewarded for all of your hard comtributions earnestly.
> 
> Nathansgirl, you have something that the 'others' around you do not have.  You have Jesus as your Counselor and in every situation that 'present's its self, Jesus is right there speaking to you heart, speaking... 'choose this, not that, speak now, speak not, move now...be still... and wait until I move this for you.
> 
> All of this to say, you have favour without end.
> 
> For  your dear friend who has yet to allow true love to find her, I ask and praise our Lord to remove each of her hurts and insecurities and to strengthen her spirit to receive love when God brings the right man into her life to 'find her'.
> 
> Your precious friend with the kidney challenges.   Father I ask you to cover this dear child of yours with your healing presence and that he receives the healing that was paid in full for him, in Jesus' name.   Father I thank you for easing the pain and that you will renew his organs, whole again, bring back his energies, heal and protect him from all manners of infections, viruses, harmful bacteria.   Protect him from further 'rejections' of the new kidney, please allow him to accept his healed body as you have surely accepted him as your beloved.
> 
> In Jesus' name.  Amen and Amen.
> 
> 
> nathansgirl1908, we will continue to pray during tonights call in and beyond that as well.    Each of our prayers are perpetual, they bare no expiration.
> 
> Love and blessings to you, "Lady Counselor" .




Thanks so much, Shimmie.      As always your words bring comfort.  Love and blessings to you as well.


----------



## GodsPromises

Good afternoon ladies:

I have a couple of prayer request that are heavy on my heart:

1. My financial - I pray that a way will be made to get ends to meet each month. That I have enough to meet everyone of my needs. It is so stressful each month to worry about wish bill to pay and how all of them  are going to be paid

2. I know that God is restoring my family. I just ask that all obstucles be removed and that all that Gods has in strong be manfriest for me, my son and his father.  I know that God is doing a good thing in our lives. I need directions as to NOT messing up what God has planned.

Thank you


----------



## Rainbow Dash

*Urgent Prayer Request:*

*My good friend's grandaugther was just rushed to the hospital. She is 3 years old and is having seizures back to back. She has had 3 so far. Please lift this baby up in prayer. Her name is Shania.*

*Thanks*


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> *Urgent Prayer Request:*
> 
> *My good friend's grandaugther was just rushed to the hospital. She is 3 years old and is having seizures back to back. She has had 3 so far. Please lift this baby up in prayer. Her name is Shania.*
> 
> *Thanks*



Father in Jesus' Name, we life up Shania to you for your intervention to heal and protect her.    Father thank you for 'calming' the seizures, calm the fears in her little heart and in the hearts of her parents and family.  Calm the doctors to follow your lead and not their own.  

Father, come to the rescue and set this baby girl free from danger and death.  Let her live and be a child of joy and a glorious testimony unto you.

Father thank  you.   You are honoured in this situation and we allow you to take care and be exactly who you are, God the Healer and Protector.  

In Jesus Name, to you be all the glory and honour, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

GodsPromises said:


> Good afternoon ladies:
> 
> I have a couple of prayer request that are heavy on my heart:
> 
> 1. My financial - I pray that a way will be made to get ends to meet each month. That I have enough to meet everyone of my needs. It is so stressful each month to worry about wish bill to pay and how all of them  are going to be paid
> 
> 2. I know that God is restoring my family. I just ask that all obstucles be removed and that all that Gods has in strong be manfriest for me, my son and his father.  I know that God is doing a good thing in our lives. I need directions as to NOT messing up what God has planned.
> 
> Thank you



   Babygirl, you won't mess up and in every area where financial help is needed, God is there.   He is even there to give you favour ... much favour with things that money can't buy.   

We will continue to pray for you tonight.


----------



## TraciChanel

I *LOVE* praise reports!! Praise God that this sweet baby girl has a clean bill of health!!!! Thank You, Father...  



Health&hair28 said:


> *PRAISE REPORT!!*
> 
> The little 5 year old girl that I posted with the rare and aggressive cancer, tests have come back negative. The cancer is no longer there.
> Her father is so thankful for all who prayed for His daugther.
> 
> *God is so **good to us. Praise His Holy Name!!*
> 
> *Prayer Request:*
> 
> -Pray for safe travel for my husband.
> 
> - Pray for my neighbor's baby. The baby has to have surgery in the area of his soft spot.
> 
> - Pray for me. God has opened a door for me to lead a bible study with some wonderful ladies and I want God to have His way in our studies.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies, 
Please pray in agreement with me for the following:

1. Today is my mom’s birthday! Please pray in agreement with me in thanking God for another year of life for her and I pray that He will continue to bless her and keep her safe and healthy.   I thank God for blessing me with her in my life.

2. Please pray in agreement with me that our Heavenly Father will give me and my sister the wisdom to excel on our final exams next week.

3. Prayer for a classmate (Carol) who is an older lady working full-time and in medical school full-time.  She has to work to support herself, but as a result, her grades are suffering. She is in danger of being removed from the program. BUT…God is greater. 

4. Please pray in agreement with me that our Heavenly Father will soon materialize the vision He has put in my spirit. I want it so bad, and I don’t understand why it’s taking so long. I find myself growing weary and I’m trying very hard not to tire out. But, I’m getting exhausted. Please pray that He will give me strength as well while I’m waiting. 

Thanks, Ladies. I’m looking forward to praying with you all tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please pray in agreement with me for the following:
> 
> 1. Today is my mom’s birthday! Please pray in agreement with me in thanking God for another year of life for her and I pray that He will continue to bless her and keep her safe and healthy.   I thank God for blessing me with her in my life.
> 
> 2. Please pray in agreement with me that our Heavenly Father will give me and my sister the wisdom to excel on our final exams next week.
> 
> 3. Prayer for a classmate (Carol) who is an older lady working full-time and in medical school full-time.  She has to work to support herself, but as a result, her grades are suffering. She is in danger of being removed from the program. BUT…God is greater.
> 
> 4. Please pray in agreement with me that our Heavenly Father will soon materialize the vision He has put in my spirit. I want it so bad, and I don’t understand why it’s taking so long. I find myself growing weary and I’m trying very hard not to tire out. But, I’m getting exhausted. Please pray that He will give me strength as well while I’m waiting.
> 
> Thanks, Ladies. I’m looking forward to praying with you all tonight.



Preparing the prayers for this, in Jesus' Name...


----------



## Prudent1

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please pray in agreement with me for the following:
> 
> *4. Please pray in agreement with me that our Heavenly Father will soon materialize the vision He has put in my spirit. I want it so bad, and I don’t understand why it’s taking so long. I find myself growing weary and I’m trying very hard not to tire out. But, I’m getting exhausted. Please pray that He will give me strength as well while I’m waiting. *
> 
> Thanks, Ladies. I’m looking forward to praying with you all tonight.



@TraciChanel,
I am standing in agreement for all of your requests but I had to share this with you immediately (couldn't hold it '_til_ tonight) b/c this is where I am in some areas right now. Last week this was what God revealed through his word. 
Rom 15:5-
*5* May the God who gives _endurance_ and _encouragement_ give you the same attitude of mind toward each other that Christ Jesus had, 
:woohoo:
God is a God of comfort and patience! He wants to give those things to you and me while we are waiting. Hang in there sis, hang in there! He has already worked it out for our good.


----------



## TraciChanel

Prudent1,

Thank you so much for sharing that scripture. I really appreciate it 


Prudent1 said:


> @TraciChanel,
> I am standing in agreement for all of your requests but I had to share this with you immediately (couldn't hold it '_til_ tonight) b/c this is where I am in some areas right now. Last week this was what God revealed through his word.
> Rom 15:5-
> *5* May the God who gives _endurance_ and _encouragement_ give you the same attitude of mind toward each other that Christ Jesus had,
> :woohoo:
> God is a God of comfort and patience! He wants to give those things to you and me while we are waiting. Hang in there sis, hang in there! He has already worked it out for our good.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.

Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids.

Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.

Pray that everyone in this forum reaches their hair lenght goals.

Pray for all the single ladies in this forum who wish to find a man and marry.

Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have wonderful and healthy kids.

Pray that the man of my dreams and I remain happy married for life.

Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .

Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.

Pray that I'm able to change my home phone so that can get a part time job from home.

Pray that I can pay my income tax and pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.

Pray that I get a permanent deal where I am currently working.Pray that my status changes to permanent at my current job.

Pray that I obtain 2 loyal, trustful male friends that will encourage me in my goal and in my journey.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

why male friends



BlackHairDiva said:


> Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.
> 
> Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids.
> 
> Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.
> 
> Pray that everyone in this forum reaches their hair lenght goals.
> 
> Pray for all the single ladies in this forum who wish to find a man and marry.
> 
> Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have wonderful and healthy kids.
> 
> Pray that the man of my dreams and I remain happy married for life.
> 
> Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .
> 
> Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.
> 
> Pray that I'm able to change my home phone so that can get a part time job from home.
> 
> Pray that I can pay my income tax and pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.
> 
> Pray that I get a permanent deal where I am currently working.Pray that my status changes to permanent at my current job.
> 
> *Pray that I obtain 2 loyal, trustful male friends that will encourage me in my goal and in my journey*.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies...I will not be able to make prayer tonight my baby sis gets off at 9:30 and I have to pick her up however, I will check in at 10 ...I'm praying that  you will still be on...if not, please pray for me as I remember you all in prayer tonight...


----------



## thecurlycamshow

I have several prayer requests:
1.  My girlfriend's grandfather is dying and I ask for prayer for him and the family
2.  I ask for prayer for my coworker who lost her husband and is now raising her children on her own
3.  I have surgery near the end of January and I pray that God give me courage to not be afraid


----------



## TraciChanel

The prayer line tonight was awesome.  I felt God's presence tonight. I appreciate BlackHairDiva and sunnysmyler for sharing your praise reports. It strengthens my faith, and I'm sure everyone else who heard it. Thanks Shimmie for sharing a word on Psalm 89. I'm going to read and meditate on it tonight. God bless all of you ladies. Looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> The prayer line tonight was awesome.  I felt God's presence tonight. I appreciate BlackHairDiva and sunnysmyler for sharing your praise reports. It strengthens my faith, and I'm sure everyone else who heard it. Thanks Shimmie for sharing a word on Psalm 89. I'm going to read and meditate on it tonight. God bless all of you ladies. Looking forward to Thursday!



TraciChanel...  

I am so blessed by the wonderful praise testimonies shared by sunnysmyler and BlackHairDiva...   

It's all about the CHILDREN     God is faithful to our Children.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​






 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _




 
*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

God cares about you; He loves you and wants to show it. 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer.​


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Sorry I just couldn't get on....I will try something different and hopefully it will work.  The devil is a liar!

No ain't this something.....I'm on now...well, the music is nice to listen to!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sorry I just couldn't get on....I will try something different and hopefully it will work.  The devil is a liar!



We can do what I shared earlier....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Im gonna read it too


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Psalm 89

 1I will sing of the mercies of the LORD for ever: with my mouth will I make known thy faithfulness to all generations.

 2For I have said, Mercy shall be built up for ever: thy faithfulness shalt thou establish in the very heavens.

 3I have made a covenant with my chosen, I have sworn unto David my servant,

 4Thy seed will I establish for ever, and build up thy throne to all generations. Selah.

 5And the heavens shall praise thy wonders, O LORD: thy faithfulness also in the congregation of the saints.

 6For who in the heaven can be compared unto the LORD? who among the sons of the mighty can be likened unto the LORD?

 7God is greatly to be feared in the assembly of the saints, and to be had in reverence of all them that are about him.

 8O LORD God of hosts, who is a strong LORD like unto thee? or to thy faithfulness round about thee?

 9Thou rulest the raging of the sea: when the waves thereof arise, thou stillest them.

 10Thou hast broken Rahab in pieces, as one that is slain; thou hast scattered thine enemies with thy strong arm.

 11The heavens are thine, the earth also is thine: as for the world and the fulness thereof, thou hast founded them.

 12The north and the south thou hast created them: Tabor and Hermon shall rejoice in thy name.

 13Thou hast a mighty arm: strong is thy hand, and high is thy right hand.

 14Justice and judgment are the habitation of thy throne: mercy and truth shall go before thy face.

 15Blessed is the people that know the joyful sound: they shall walk, O LORD, in the light of thy countenance.

 16In thy name shall they rejoice all the day: and in thy righteousness shall they be exalted.

 17For thou art the glory of their strength: and in thy favour our horn shall be exalted.

 18For the LORD is our defence; and the Holy One of Israel is our king.

 19Then thou spakest in vision to thy holy one, and saidst, I have laid help upon one that is mighty; I have exalted one chosen out of the people.

 20I have found David my servant; with my holy oil have I anointed him:

 21With whom my hand shall be established: mine arm also shall strengthen him.

 22The enemy shall not exact upon him; nor the son of wickedness afflict him.

 23And I will beat down his foes before his face, and plague them that hate him.

 24But my faithfulness and my mercy shall be with him: and in my name shall his horn be exalted.

 25I will set his hand also in the sea, and his right hand in the rivers.

 26He shall cry unto me, Thou art my father, my God, and the rock of my salvation.

 27Also I will make him my firstborn, higher than the kings of the earth.

 28My mercy will I keep for him for evermore, and my covenant shall stand fast with him.

 29His seed also will I make to endure for ever, and his throne as the days of heaven.

 30If his children forsake my law, and walk not in my judgments;

 31If they break my statutes, and keep not my commandments;

 32Then will I visit their transgression with the rod, and their iniquity with stripes.

 33Nevertheless my lovingkindness will I not utterly take from him, nor suffer my faithfulness to fail.

 34My covenant will I not break, nor alter the thing that is gone out of my lips.

 35Once have I sworn by my holiness that I will not lie unto David.

 36His seed shall endure for ever, and his throne as the sun before me.

 37It shall be established for ever as the moon, and as a faithful witness in heaven. Selah.

 38But thou hast cast off and abhorred, thou hast been wroth with thine anointed.

 39Thou hast made void the covenant of thy servant: thou hast profaned his crown by casting it to the ground.

 40Thou hast broken down all his hedges; thou hast brought his strong holds to ruin.

 41All that pass by the way spoil him: he is a reproach to his neighbours.

 42Thou hast set up the right hand of his adversaries; thou hast made all his enemies to rejoice.

 43Thou hast also turned the edge of his sword, and hast not made him to stand in the battle.

 44Thou hast made his glory to cease, and cast his throne down to the ground.

 45The days of his youth hast thou shortened: thou hast covered him with shame. Selah.

 46How long, LORD? wilt thou hide thyself for ever? shall thy wrath burn like fire?

 47Remember how short my time is: wherefore hast thou made all men in vain?

 48What man is he that liveth, and shall not see death? shall he deliver his soul from the hand of the grave? Selah.

 49Lord, where are thy former lovingkindnesses, which thou swarest unto David in thy truth?

 50Remember, Lord, the reproach of thy servants; how I do bear in my bosom the reproach of all the mighty people;

 51Wherewith thine enemies have reproached, O LORD; wherewith they have reproached the footsteps of thine anointed.

 52Blessed be the LORD for evermore. Amen, and Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> why male friends



Because I don't have any male friends. It would be nice to have a male point of view at times.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Psalm 89
> 
> *1I will sing of the mercies of the LORD for ever: with my mouth will I make known thy faithfulness to all generations.
> 
> 2For I have said, Mercy shall be built up for ever: thy faithfulness shalt thou establish in the very heavens.
> 
> 3I have made a covenant with my chosen, I have sworn unto David my servant,
> 
> 4Thy seed will I establish for ever, and build up thy throne to all generations. Selah.
> 
> 5And the heavens shall praise thy wonders, O LORD: thy faithfulness also in the congregation of the saints.*
> 
> 6 For who in the heaven can be compared unto the LORD? who among the sons of the mighty can be likened unto the LORD?
> 
> 7 God is greatly to be feared in the assembly of the saints, and to be had in reverence of all them that are about him.
> 
> 8 O LORD God of hosts, who is a strong LORD like unto thee? or to thy faithfulness round about thee?
> 
> 9Thou rulest the raging of the sea: when the waves thereof arise, thou stillest them.
> 
> 10Thou hast broken Rahab in pieces, as one that is slain; thou hast scattered thine enemies with thy strong arm.
> 
> 11The heavens are thine, the earth also is thine: as for the world and the fulness thereof, thou hast founded them.
> 
> 12The north and the south thou hast created them: Tabor and Hermon shall rejoice in thy name.
> 
> 13Thou hast a mighty arm: strong is thy hand, and high is thy right hand.
> 
> 14Justice and judgment are the habitation of thy throne: mercy and truth shall go before thy face.
> 
> 15Blessed is the people that know the joyful sound: they shall walk, O LORD, in the light of thy countenance.
> 
> 16In thy name shall they rejoice all the day: and in thy righteousness shall they be exalted.
> 
> 17For thou art the glory of their strength: and in thy favour our horn shall be exalted.
> 
> 18For the LORD is our defence; and the Holy One of Israel is our king.
> 
> 19Then thou spakest in vision to thy holy one, and saidst, I have laid help upon one that is mighty; I have exalted one chosen out of the people.
> 
> 20I have found David my servant; with my holy oil have I anointed him:
> 
> 21With whom my hand shall be established: mine arm also shall strengthen him.
> 
> 22The enemy shall not exact upon him; nor the son of wickedness afflict him.
> 
> 23And I will beat down his foes before his face, and plague them that hate him.
> 
> 24But my faithfulness and my mercy shall be with him: and in my name shall his horn be exalted.
> 
> 25I will set his hand also in the sea, and his right hand in the rivers.
> 
> 26He shall cry unto me, Thou art my father, my God, and the rock of my salvation.
> 
> 27Also I will make him my firstborn, higher than the kings of the earth.
> 
> 28My mercy will I keep for him for evermore, and my covenant shall stand fast with him.
> 
> 29His seed also will I make to endure for ever, and his throne as the days of heaven.
> 
> 30If his children forsake my law, and walk not in my judgments;
> 
> 31If they break my statutes, and keep not my commandments;
> 
> 32Then will I visit their transgression with the rod, and their iniquity with stripes.
> 
> 33Nevertheless my lovingkindness will I not utterly take from him, nor suffer my faithfulness to fail.
> 
> 34My covenant will I not break, nor alter the thing that is gone out of my lips.
> 
> 35Once have I sworn by my holiness that I will not lie unto David.
> 
> 36His seed shall endure for ever, and his throne as the sun before me.
> 
> 37It shall be established for ever as the moon, and as a faithful witness in heaven. Selah.
> 
> 38But thou hast cast off and abhorred, thou hast been wroth with thine anointed.
> 
> 39Thou hast made void the covenant of thy servant: thou hast profaned his crown by casting it to the ground.
> 
> 40Thou hast broken down all his hedges; thou hast brought his strong holds to ruin.
> 
> 41All that pass by the way spoil him: he is a reproach to his neighbours.
> 
> 42Thou hast set up the right hand of his adversaries; thou hast made all his enemies to rejoice.
> 
> 43Thou hast also turned the edge of his sword, and hast not made him to stand in the battle.
> 
> 44Thou hast made his glory to cease, and cast his throne down to the ground.
> 
> 45The days of his youth hast thou shortened: thou hast covered him with shame. Selah.
> 
> 46How long, LORD? wilt thou hide thyself for ever? shall thy wrath burn like fire?
> 
> 47Remember how short my time is: wherefore hast thou made all men in vain?
> 
> 48What man is he that liveth, and shall not see death? shall he deliver his soul from the hand of the grave? Selah.
> 
> 49Lord, where are thy former lovingkindnesses, which thou swarest unto David in thy truth?
> 
> 50Remember, Lord, the reproach of thy servants; how I do bear in my bosom the reproach of all the mighty people;
> 
> 51Wherewith thine enemies have reproached, O LORD; wherewith they have reproached the footsteps of thine anointed.
> 
> *52  Blessed be the LORD for evermore. Amen, and Amen.  *



The enemy tried to steal my son.   Bear with me as I share this because the tears have already started watering my eyes.  

As a young teenager he was introduced to drugs.  It 'broke' me; it literally torn at my spirit and my heart literally felt weak, almost paper thin.  I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone, but my heart just didn't feel as if it had any strength in it.    This was my 'baby' and I didn't know what to do.   My prayers seemed so weak and I didn't know how I was going to get him out of this mess.  

One night God showed me something.   His Word.   Day by Day, God would give me a Word from Him and it began to strengthen me.   

It began with Isaiah 27:3   "I the Lord do keep it, I watch it night and day..."

God was watching my son and He was watching over the Word which would not return unto God 'void' (fruitless / non productive).     

Psalm 89 was one of the Hallmark promises.   And it literally took me into place with God of finally trusting Him.   It was because God said this... _'I will not alter (change) the thing which has gone out of my lips.   _

All of the tears were not in vain.  One scripture after another, God kept giving me and I applied them to my son and saw the fruit of them. 

He delivered my son.   

I have a 'strange' way of praying to some, however, it's God's Word coming up whenever I pray, which applies to a situation.    I grew in prayer to 'pray' the scriptures that God gave me, many of them paraphrased, yet the same Word.  

Psalm 112  delivered me from 'fear' of bad news.   When my 'baby' was on drugs, I feared each day 'bad news'.  Yet God took care of it.  

There's so much more to this testimony.   The reality is that God's Word is what it is, His Word and it stands, it is forever settled in Heaven (Psalm 119) and forever in our hearts.  God's Word is where we abide and see the fruit of it come into being, all the time.   

Iwanthealthyhair67 , thank you for posting this.    I've been away from my computer and I wanted to post this, God took care of it through beautiful you.  

Psalm 89 has a lot of memories and more to come for each of you.  

Loving you each with my heart and prayers...


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Because I don't have any male friends. It would be nice to have a male point of view at times.



I thank our Lord above for blessing you with 'Big Brothers' in your life.  

Men of God who live and think and 'breathe' (yes, breathe ) accordingly who will respect you and treat you as their little sister and nothing less or more; it will be in Divine Order and not of the flesh.  That they will see to it that you are safe and protected from the 'wolves' in sheep's clothing.  

Amen !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

hi @Shimmie, I am beyond moved by your testimony...our GOD is phenominally awesome ...

that's what we must do, pray back his words to him, the bible says he *hastens* to perform his words... 

When I read the Psalm I stopped at seed, I was hoping that you would come and highlight the scriptures that where dear you in fact, I was going to ask you to do so...

thank you I just love the way that father operates...little is much when God is in it


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> hi Shimmie, I am beyond moved by your testimony...our is phenominally awesome ...
> 
> that's what we must do, pray back his words to him, the bible says he *hastens* to perform his words...
> 
> When I read the Psalm I stopped at seed, I was hoping that you would come and highlight the scriptures that where dear you in fact, I was going to ask you to do so...
> 
> thank you I just love the way that father operates...little is much when God is in it



When I first gave my heart and my life to the Lord, all hell broke loose.  It was the 'enemy' trying to "shake" the Word of God which had been sown into my heart.      I was so happy about Jesus and so excited about His Word and His promises.   I was seeing so much 'fruit' from my prayers for others.  

I couldn't stop talking about God, His Word and my love for Jesus.  I was high and I wasn't coming down from it.     What I didn't realize was that I had 'changed' so radically that it intimidated the enemy.   People were 'listening' to the Word of God pouring from my heart.   Lives were being changed and the enemy launched an attack to try and discredit my faith in God and my boasting of God's Word and how powerful it was.  

The enemy used my son.  My seed.   The one who is the 'fruit of my womb', the one who 'opened' my womb, which the Bible describes a woman's first born.   The result of it... the Word of God was tried and tested and proved to all that God said it was. 

satan is after the 'Seed' of God's Word which has been planted into the fertile ground of our hearts.  he is after our testimony of our faith.   The great faith in which we have trusted in.   When you've been through something and personally witnessed the Lord's deliverance, nothing can shake you anymore.   You can pray knowing without a doubt that God has already taken care of it.   You begin to recognize the signs (of the enemy) the detours, the lies, the deceptions, the distractions, the road blocks.    You know what is out of place and what doesn't have to be.   

Psalm 46 comes into place, during times of challenges, where you are able to 'Be Still and Know that God is God'.... for God is in the midst of you (His presence and His word) and you shall not be moved.     That's what Psalm 46 promises and it always 'there', it never changes; for as Psalm 112 declares,  your heart is fixed, it is established, trusting in the Lord.   

"Heathly Hair", when 'we' see 'stuff' going on (the enemy trying to play games with our faith, all we have to say is 'No', we're not putting up with this mess, in Jesus' Name".  The enemy leaves and/or at least he knows that we are not moved by his foolishness.  

satan could no longer 'bully' me or my son.  he had to leave in Jesus' Name and he did. 

ETA:   I was using 'you' and 'we' in the general sense.  

((( Hugs )))


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Shimmie and Iwanthealthyhair67

I love testimonies. They encourage faith to overcome. As I was reading your testimony Shimmie, Rev 12:11 came to mind.  This testimony will be read and it will help others overcome. I am encouraged by the words of this testimony. God is faithful.  

*"And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto death."*


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie and Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> I love testimonies. They encourage faith to overcome. As I was reading your testimony Shimmie, Rev 12:11 came to mind.  This testimony will be read and it will help others overcome. I am encouraged by the words of this testimony. God is faithful.
> 
> *"And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto death."*



My testimony (and many more testamonies) are soooooo much longer, especially this one.    I 'condensed' it for the sake of the thread and time.   I just hope it makes sense and more important encourages everyone.  

We can't give up.   Because of God and His Promises, His Word, we don't have to.    God bless you, @Heath&hair28.   So many times when I read the prayer requests,  I can identify either by personal experience or by that of someone else close to me, where the Word of God came forth and delivered me or them in that situation.   I'm not the only one.  Through this prayer line, I can see how God is using each of us here in our forum in the same manner to build one another up.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sorry I just couldn't get on....I will try something different and hopefully it will work.  The devil is a liar!
> 
> *No ain't this something.....I'm on now...well, the music is nice to listen to!*



   

I just saw the rest of your post that the number is now working.   Praise God!     

Precious Wavy, there's a 'Word' in this experience,  the devil can 'block' you from your blessings.


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie, God bless you for sharing your testimony. I logged in briefly between classes today and read it. It spoke directly to what I am dealing with (especially the part where you mentioned "I will not alter that which has gone forth from my lips" speaking on God's promises to us). I agree with Health&hair28, I love testimonies like yours and others that have been shared here in the CF. I look forward to hearing more testimonies of God's goodness and faithfulness. 



Shimmie said:


> My testimony (and many more testamonies) are soooooo much longer, especially this one.    I 'condensed' it for the sake of the thread and time.   I just hope it makes sense and more important encourages everyone.
> 
> We can't give up.   Because of God and His Promises, His Word, we don't have to.    God bless you, @Heath&hair28.   So many times when I read the prayer requests,  I can identify either by personal experience or by that of someone else close to me, where the Word of God came forth and delivered me or them in that situation.   I'm not the only one.  Through this prayer line, I can see how God is using each of us here in our forum in the same manner to build one another up.


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  * Prayer Request for Alicialynn86​*:Rose:

I just spoke with Alicia on the phone this evening, she has asked that we keep her lifted up in prayer.    

Early this morning she was coughing up blood.  The doctor says it appears to be 'Gastritis' (sp?).  She's home resting and feels better than she did this morning.   The doctor has her on medication which he/she says will help her. 

I praise God right now for her complete healing and this attack upon her body in rendered null and void, in the Mighty Name of Jesus.   No weapon formed against her shall prosper and nothing shall by any means hurt her... in Jesus' Name.    Praise God All Mighty. 

Alicia is involved with so many aspects of Ministry.  I just praise God that she gets the rest that she needs and is able to up and out doing the work of the Lord which is her precious heart and soul.    Praise Jesus for this precious heart and wonderful woman of God.    

Amen and Amen.

We love you, Alicialynn


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Shimmie, God bless you for sharing your testimony. I logged in briefly between classes today and read it. It spoke directly to what I am dealing with (especially the part where you mentioned
> 
> *"I will not alter that which has gone forth from my lips" speaking on God's promises to us). *
> 
> I agree with Health&hair28, I love testimonies like yours and others that have been shared here in the CF. I look forward to hearing more testimonies of God's goodness and faithfulness.



Thank you, TraciChanel ....   

God is so loving to us.   Even in the midst of the fire and the trials and tribulations, He speaks His truth to us, that the Word that He has promised to us, He will not change it; He will not rescind His great and precious promises.   He will not change His mind and take it back.    He is God who changes not and will always be our loving Heavenly Father...  Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

and 


Shimmie said:


> :Rose:  * Prayer Request for Alicialynn86​*:Rose:
> 
> I just spoke with Alicia on the phone this evening, she has asked that we keep her lifted up in prayer.
> 
> Early this morning she was coughing up blood.  The doctor says it appears to be 'Gastritis' (sp?).  She's home resting and feels better than she did this morning.   The doctor has her on medication which he/she says will help her.
> 
> *I praise God right now for her complete healing and this attack upon her body in rendered null and void, in the Mighty Name of Jesus.   No weapon formed against her shall prosper and nothing shall by any means hurt her... in Jesus' Name.    Praise God All Mighty. *
> 
> Alicia is involved with so many aspects of Ministry.  I just praise God that she gets the rest that she needs and is able to up and out doing the work of the Lord which is her precious heart and soul.    Praise Jesus for this precious heart and wonderful woman of God.
> 
> Amen and Amen.
> 
> We love you, Alicialynn


----------



## TraciChanel

Numbers 23:19 (NLT): 
God is not a man, so he does not lie. He is not human, so he does not change his mind. Has he ever spoken and failed to act? Has he ever promised and not carried it through?


Shimmie said:


> Thank you, TraciChanel ....
> 
> God is so loving to us.   Even in the midst of the fire and the trials and tribulations, He speaks His truth to us, that the Word that He has promised to us, He will not change it; He will not rescind His great and precious promises.   He will not change His mind and take it back.    He is God who changes not and will always be our loving Heavenly Father...  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Numbers 23:19 (NLT):
> God is not a man, so he does not lie.
> 
> *He is not human, so he does not change his mind. Has he ever spoken and failed to act? Has he ever promised and not carried it through*?



PREACH ! ! !    TraciChanel.... this is a serious Word!   Bless God!

Has He ever promised and not carried it through ?   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:


----------



## Sashaa08

Agreed and amen! Thank you for writing out a prayer do we can all speak it outloud and stand in agreement for our sister Alicialynn.



Shimmie said:


> :Rose:  * Prayer Request  Alicialynn86​*:Rose:
> 
> I just spoke with Alicia on the phone this evening, she has asked that we keep her lifted up in prayer.
> 
> Early this morning she was coughing up blood.  The doctor says it appears to be 'Gastritis' (sp?).  She's home resting and feels better than she did this morning.   The doctor has her on medication which he/she says will help her.
> 
> I praise God right now for her complete healing and this attack upon her body in rendered null and void, in the Mighty Name of Jesus.   No weapon formed against her shall prosper and nothing shall by any means hurt her... in Jesus' Name.    Praise God All Mighty.
> 
> Alicia is involved with so many aspects of Ministry.  I just praise God that she gets the rest that she needs and is able to up and out doing the work of the Lord which is her precious heart and soul.    Praise Jesus for this precious heart and wonderful woman of God.
> 
> Amen and Amen.
> 
> We love you, Alicialynn


----------



## LucieLoo12

Thank you all for your Prayers!!  


I'm feeling alot better, still havent been able to eat really, but I know God will heal!


----------



## Shimmie

Alicialynn86 said:


> Thank you all for your Prayers!!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling alot better, still havent been able to eat really, but I know God will heal!



Hey Sweetiepie.   I'm so glad you're feeling better.  Please continue to rest and allow your body to heal.   I praise God for soothing the discomfort and redesigning the lining of your 'tummie' to make it stronger against any further complications.   In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

** "Amber Alert" *​*
Praying for the Safe Return of This Young Girl ...  

Posted in the Off Topic Forum ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PopLife said:


> Her name is Jordan (15yr) and she was last seen yesterday around 7am after dropping her brother off at school (Foshay Learning Center/Los Angeles Area) and never returned to pick him up or home. She was wearing a brown top, black stretch pants, brown moccassin boots and a waist length white jean jacket.
> 
> I can't imagine what her mother is going through right now but I'm trying to do all I can to spread the word. Please pray for her safe return. Thanks


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thank the Lord for confirmation Shimmie, if you only knew how much your testimony lifted me.  God has been lifting me today and this is CONFIRMATION!  I wish I could tell, but YOU KNOW exactly a potion of what I have been going through....but TO GOD BE THE GLORY!  We are coming out of this as a FAMILY!  and THE DEVIL WILL NOT GET MY SON!  :reddancer:  :reddancer:  :reddancer:
I'm so happy and filled right now.  I could RUN DOWN THIS HALL!  HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Thank the Lord for confirmation Shimmie, if you only knew how much your testimony lifted me.  God has been lifting me today and this is CONFIRMATION!  I wish I could tell, but YOU KNOW exactly a potion of what I have been going through....but TO GOD BE THE GLORY!  We are coming out of this as a FAMILY!  and THE DEVIL WILL NOT GET MY SON!  :reddancer:  :reddancer:  :reddancer:
> I'm so happy and filled right now.  I could RUN DOWN THIS HALL!  HALLELUJAH!!!!



   In Jesus' Name, I thank God for cleansing your son's mind from all of the lies that the enemy has told him.    Only the fruit of your love and the love of God shall prevail.   Your son's heart is a pure heart, just like his precious 'Mommie's'... 'You'.   Father God, we thank you that as we dedicate 'Sweetie's' son to you that you are the keeper of his heart and soul, and that from this moment on, he shall follow you all the days of his life, giving you the glory and none other.    

The foul and deceiving spirits shall flee, for the fear and the dread of you shall cast them away and block them from approaching this precious son of your daughter, 'Sweetie'.    Free him from the pain in his heart and soul allowing you to have full control, filling him to overflowing with your love and your strength in Jesus' Name.   Amen.   

Be encouraged, Precious Sweetie, Be encouraged.   The only 'end' is the battle, for now is the time to prepare your heart for the new beginning of your life and your children.


----------



## Aicer

I love this idea of the Prayer line because combined prayer is so powerful.  I would like to join in a listen tonight.  
I've been fasting today as well.

I've been praying for Faith, clarity and motivation in my life.  

I feel like my life isn't where I want it to be and have been feeling depressed, so I also need self-confidence in myself so that I will know I  am worthy of accomplishing my goals.

I need to increase my faith in God so I will undoubtedly know that through God all things are possible.  I have faith in God but sometimes a little self doubt creeps in and I need this to stop.

Can't wait to join in!  

Blessings to all!


----------



## Shimmie

From Tonight's Prayer Celebration... 

*Jeremiah 1*

 1 THE WORDS of Jeremiah son of Hilkiah, of the priests who were in Anathoth in the land of Benjamin [two or three miles north of Jerusalem],

    2 To whom the word of the Lord came in the days of Josiah son of Amon king of Judah in the thirteenth year of his reign.

    3 It came also in the days of Jehoiakim son of Josiah king of Judah until the end of the eleventh year of Zedekiah son of Josiah king of Judah, until the carrying away of Jerusalem into captivity in the fifth month.

    4 Then the word of the Lord came to me [Jeremiah], saying,

    5 Before I formed you in the womb I knew [and] approved of you [as My chosen instrument], and before you were born I separated and set you apart, consecrating you; [and] I appointed you as a prophet to the nations.

    6Then said I, Ah, Lord God! Behold, I cannot speak, for I am only a youth.

    7 But the Lord said to me, Say not, I am only a youth; for you shall go to all to whom I shall send you, and whatever I command you, you shall speak.

    8 Be not afraid of them [their faces], for I am with you to deliver you, says the Lord.

    9 Then the Lord put forth His hand and touched my mouth. And the Lord said to me, Behold, I have put My words in your mouth.

    10 See, I have this day appointed you to the oversight of the nations and of the kingdoms to root out and pull down, to destroy and to overthrow, to build and to plant.

    11  Moreover, the word of the Lord came to me, saying, 

Jeremiah, what do you see? And I said, 

*I see a branch or shoot of an almond tree [the emblem of alertness and activity, blossoming in late winter].*

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Loved Ones... When it doesn't look possible, neither the right timing, it shall come.  The promise you've been waiting to see fulfilled, the answered prayers, the Dreams a Reality...  as the branch of the Almond Tree, which blossomed in late winter... so shall it be as unto you.   

Your 'Dream' is your Almond Tree.... In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Please lift up my family in prayer.  We are believing God for the healing of our DD's (Br*nze Jr.'s) heart. She had heart surgery in August.  We were in the hospital for six months and just recently came home. My DH needs a higher paying job because I quit my job to care for DD.  We are believing GOd for a major financial turnaround in our household.  We are facing a lot of challenges, but we KNOW in our hearts God is bringing us through this with double for our trouble.  I feel led of God to write a book about our journey and need grace to get it started and completed.  GOd has been SO SO SO good to us, we know our end is blessed.

Thank you and please keep us in prayer.  I will come back to this thread with updates.
~Br*nze


----------



## Shimmie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Please lift up my family in prayer.  We are believing God for the healing of our DD's (Br*nze Jr.'s) heart. She had heart surgery in August.  We were in the hospital for six months and just recently came home. My DH needs a higher paying job because I quit my job to care for DD.  We are believing GOd for a major financial turnaround in our household.  We are facing a lot of challenges, but we KNOW in our hearts God is bringing us through this with double for our trouble.  I feel led of God to write a book about our journey and need grace to get it started and completed.  GOd has been SO SO SO good to us, we know our end is blessed.
> 
> Thank you and please keep us in prayer.  I will come back to this thread with updates.
> ~Br*nze



Bronze....  

We will indeed keep you darling daughter and you and your family in prayer.   You shall see the glory of the Lord take full place in your daughter's healing and in your husband's finances.     In Jesus' Name, Amen.   

Much love to you, Sweet Lady.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, Shimmie.  I luv u, Woman of God.

God has gotten so much Glory out of our journey, we know that He has kept my daughter cradled in His arms.  What we have gone through is nothing short of miraculous and we know He's not done yet!


----------



## TraciChanel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, I will definitely keep your DD in my prayers. I believe that our heavenly Father will heal her completely. (Psalm 41:3) AND I believe He will bless your family's finances. God bless you and your family.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Please lift up my family in prayer.  We are believing God for the healing of our DD's (Br*nze Jr.'s) heart. She had heart surgery in August.  We were in the hospital for six months and just recently came home. My DH needs a higher paying job because I quit my job to care for DD.  We are believing GOd for a major financial turnaround in our household.  We are facing a lot of challenges, but we KNOW in our hearts God is bringing us through this with double for our trouble.  I feel led of God to write a book about our journey and need grace to get it started and completed.  GOd has been SO SO SO good to us, we know our end is blessed.
> 
> Thank you and please keep us in prayer.  I will come back to this thread with updates.
> ~Br*nze


----------



## ebsalita

Shimmie

Thank you for the scripture on Jeremiah - I got much more from it today than when I read about this earlier in the month. I really feel as if I ought to keep going and not run or throw in the towel - trudge through the snow until I glimpse that almond tree. 

I have a question for ANY of you wonderful ladies that have visions for your lives:

How do you differentiate a God -sent vision from a daydream?

No disrespect meant I know those having visions are confident enough to know for yourselves but I "see" stuff all the time when I'm daydreaming. Some of it - well it's obvious that it's not from God ( e.g. Daydreams about a guy I have a crush on - I know some of the things I think about can't be of God. 

I'm talking about when you see things like in the future relationships healed, you can see a money situation solved, you see hopes you've had come to fruition - what is wishful thinking and what is from God???

Does the Lord show himself somewhere during the vision? Do you have visions when you're awake or sleeping - my experiences happen when I'm awake so they could be daydreams. 

Please pray for me that God sends me a vision for my life and that it'll be clear as day it's from Him. I think half of my problems stem from a lack of direction; I don't like where I am but don't know where I'm going either.

Thanks in Jesus name for your responses/ prayers.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, too, TraciChanel!  I appreciate all of the intercession that we can receive.  We are so appreciative - there is strength in numbers!  We felt like we have invaded Heaven with so many prayers going up for us 24/7!


----------



## LucieLoo12

Thank you all for your prayers! Ive feeling 100% better! No more sickness and Im back to eating! Thank you all....


----------



## TraciChanel

ebsalita, I go by His word first. Scriptures like: For I know the plans I have for you,” says the LORD. “They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. (Jeremiah 29:11 NLT) And John 10:10 where Jesus says, "I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly" (KJV). Scriptures like those assure me that God wants us to have an abundant life, a happy life, so I can pray confidently that whatever I ask in His will, He will give it to me with pleasure. In my personal experience, I prayed for God to give me a vision of His will for my life and future. Specifically, I prayed for a dream. It didn't happen immediately. But when it did come, it was recurring, and I could not mistake them - no way!  Our Father speaks to us all in different ways, though. One thing I can say for sure is that if you ask Him to reveal something to you - He will. Be very specific. He *always* answers. It may not be a dream, it could be a sermon, a song, a bible verse that you repeatedly just "happen" to turn to. That's His holy spirit communicating with you.  I am praying in agreement with you that God will give you a vision for your life. I pray that you will know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is from Him. I pray that He will provide you with guidance and direction for your life, and that you will rely not upon your understanding, but be led by Him. In Jesus name, amen. 





ebsalita said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you for the scripture on Jerimiah - I got much more from it today than when I read about this earlier in the month. I really feel as if I ought to keep going and not run or throw in the towel - trudge through the snow until I glimpse that almond tree.
> 
> I have a question for ANY of you wonderful ladies that have visions for your lives:
> 
> How do you differentiate a God -sent vision from a daydream?
> 
> No disrespect meant I know those having visions are confident enough to know for yourselves but I "see" stuff all the time when I'm daydreaming. Some of it - well it's obvious that it's not from God ( e.g. Daydreams about a guy I have a crush on - I know some of the thing I think about can't be of God.
> 
> I'm talking about when you see things like in the future relationships healed, you can see a money situation solved, you see hopes you've had come to fruition - what is wishful thinking and what is from God???
> 
> Does the Lord show himself somewhere during the vision? Do you have visions when you're awake or sleeping - my experiences happen when I'm awake so they could be daydreams.
> 
> Please pray for me that God sends me a vision for my life and that it'll be clear as day it's from Him. I think half of my problems stem from a lack of direction; I don't like where I am but don't know where I'm going either.
> 
> Thanks in Jesus name for your responses/ prayers.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise report! I asked for prayer over a co-worker and her attitude has greatly improved. She seems a lot less stressed which in turn is making her more pleasant to work with. Another co-worker remarked that it seemed overnight that she had changed. Prayer certainly changes circumstances!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

guys any updates on prayer last night, I look forward to praise reports ...


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Thank you for the scripture on Jerimiah - I got much more from it today than when I read about this earlier in the month. I really feel as if I ought to keep going and not run or throw in the towel - trudge through the snow until I glimpse that almond tree.
> 
> I have a question for ANY of you wonderful ladies that have visions for your lives:
> 
> How do you differentiate a God -sent vision from a daydream?
> 
> No disrespect meant I know those having visions are confident enough to know for yourselves but I "see" stuff all the time when I'm daydreaming. Some of it - well it's obvious that it's not from God ( e.g. Daydreams about a guy I have a crush on - I know some of the things I think about can't be of God.
> 
> I'm talking about when you see things like in the future relationships healed, you can see a money situation solved, you see hopes you've had come to fruition - what is wishful thinking and what is from God???
> 
> Does the Lord show himself somewhere during the vision? Do you have visions when you're awake or sleeping - my experiences happen when I'm awake so they could be daydreams.
> 
> Please pray for me that God sends me a vision for my life and that it'll be clear as day it's from Him. I think half of my problems stem from a lack of direction; I don't like where I am but don't know where I'm going either.
> 
> Thanks in Jesus name for your responses/ prayers.



Hi ebsalita    The Word from Jeremiah is truly a blessing.  

TraciChanel has given you excellent answers to your questions discerning the difference between Daydreams and those given by God.  

Ebsalita... when you 'see' something that you've been praying for, it's God and you WILL know the difference.   Don't be afraid (and I mean this complimentary  ) to 'trust' yourself to know the difference.   Deep inside you know the difference.  It's there, and it's not leaving.   You have a 'settled peace' about it.   That's the Holy Spirit who gives you this peace from God that no one or any situation can take away from you.   

And the good thing is this, God will always confirm it through His word and in your heart.   Just ask, 

_'Holy Spirit, show me 'You' in this and not me, in Jesus' name.   You know my inner most being and I thank you that I will not be deceived for you are not the deceiver, you are Truth and only Truth, and I'm so grateful to have you as my Comforter and Guide in all that pertails to my heart and my life and my relationship with you.   

You will never mislead me, not ever and you will alway assure me of your voice and none other.  _ 

In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen....


----------



## ebsalita

TraciChanel

Thanks for your response.  I think the recurring is a reassurance> I'm focussing on meditating on the word and just keeping my eyes and ears open for signs.  Thanks also for the scripture references - I will look for similar scriptures along that vein, too.

God Bless!



TraciChanel said:


> ebsalita, I go by His word first. Scriptures like: For I know the plans I have for you,” says the LORD. “They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. (Jeremiah 29:11 NLT) And John 10:10 where Jesus says, "I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly" (KJV). Scriptures like those assure me that God wants us to have an abundant life, a happy life, so I can pray confidently that whatever I ask in His will, He will give it to me with pleasure. In my personal experience, I prayed for God to give me a vision of His will for my life and future. Specifically, I prayed for a dream. It didn't happen immediately. But when it did come, it was recurring, and I could not mistake them - no way!  Our Father speaks to us all in different ways, though. One thing I can say for sure is that if you ask Him to reveal something to you - He will. Be very specific. He *always* answers. It may not be a dream, it could be a sermon, a song, a bible verse that you repeatedly just "happen" to turn to. That's His holy spirit communicating with you.  I am praying in agreement with you that God will give you a vision for your life. I pray that you will know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is from Him. I pray that He will provide you with guidance and direction for your life, and that you will rely not upon your understanding, but be led by Him. In Jesus name, amen.


----------



## ebsalita

The bolded really resonates with me - thank you Shimmie



Shimmie said:


> Hi ebsalita    The Word from Jeremiah is truly a blessing.
> 
> TraciChanel has given you excellent answers to your questions discerning the difference between Daydreams and those given by God.
> 
> *Ebsalita... when you 'see' something that you've been praying for, it's God and you WILL know the difference.   Don't be afraid (and I mean this complimentary  ) to 'trust' yourself to know the difference.*   Deep inside you know the difference.  It's there, and it's not leaving.   You have a 'settled peace' about it.   That's the Holy Spirit who gives you this peace from God that no one or any situation can take away from you.
> 
> And the good thing is this, God will always confirm it through His word and in your heart.   Just ask,
> 
> _'Holy Spirit, show me 'You' in this and not me, in Jesus' name.   You know my inner most being and I thank you that I will not be deceived for you are not the deceiver, you are Truth and only Truth, and I'm so grateful to have you as my Comforter and Guide in all that pertails to my heart and my life and my relationship with you.
> 
> You will never mislead me, not ever and you will alway assure me of your voice and none other.  _
> 
> In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen....


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> guys any updates on prayer last night, I look forward to praise reports ...



Iwanthealthyhair67 ...  _For you _ 



















_Eastern Standard Time_


This is 'everyone's Prayer Line. 


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  








 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


----------



## Elnahna

Happy Weekend 

I just talked to my sister, she is sick worrying about her 17 yr old son. Over the last year he has been changing, from not doing well in school to not going at all. He leaves the house and won't return for weeks and won't call. In my sister's neighborhood they are shooting and killing everyday all day and she is thinks he is caught up in it. Last week she saw him hiding something in her backyard, when she checked she found a bag of bullets. He told her he was just holding them for someone else. He also told her that some other guys had shot at him. He came home this evening to take a shower, he wouldn't tell his mom where he's been living or what he's been doing. After the shower he said he could not stay home and left. Through all of this my sister believes he is not in a gang but he is hanging out with them and she thinks he doesn't know how to get away. She is just speculating because he will not talk. 

**** I'm sorry I know this sounds more like I'm ranting, sorry. 

Please pray for my sister that she will turn this over to God. Pray that God gives her an unspeakable peace. That the angels surrounds and protects her son and that he will get away from the danger situation.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> Happy Weekend
> 
> I just talked to my sister, she is sick worrying about her 17 yr old son. Over the last year he has been changing, from not doing well in school to not going at all. He leaves the house and won't return for weeks and won't call. In my sister's neighborhood they are shooting and killing everyday all day and she is thinks he is caught up in it. Last week she saw him hiding something in her backyard, when she checked she found a bag of bullets. He told her he was just holding them for someone else. He also told her that some other guys had shot at him. He came home this evening to take a shower, he wouldn't tell his mom where he's been living or what he's been doing. After the shower he said he could not stay home and left. Through all of this my sister believes he is not in a gang but he is hanging out with them and she thinks he doesn't know how to get away. She is just speculating because he will not talk.
> 
> **** I'm sorry I know this sounds more like I'm ranting, sorry.
> 
> Please pray for my sister that she will turn this over to God. Pray that God gives her an unspeakable peace. That the angels surrounds and protects her son and that he will get away from the danger situation.



Father in the name of Jesus, please place this young man in your secret place of protection, in Jesus' Name.    Cover him with the Blood of Jesus and allow no evil to befall him, no harm to come near him.    Please deliver and shield him from the weapons of rivalry and vengence, from the 'fear' of those mightier than him.   Let his hope be in you and not be afraid of any threats, or attacks that have been thrown before him.

Separate him from the evil ones, to the point of weakening their strategies and their plans for evil.      You've promised in your Word that your plans for us are for good and good only.   Let your good prevail and the enemy fail, in the name of Jesus who is above all and every other name.  

Bless you, Father God, Bless your Holy Name, Bless your presence and your entire being and for all and who you are.    Bless you, bless you, bless you, Holy Father our provider and our protector, our eternal life.

In Jesus' name, we dedicate and committ this child unto you, for it is with you with whom He belongs.   Set his mind, set his path, and set the blockades from the enemy of his body and soul.  Sealed in the Blood of Jesus. Praise you, father, Praise your Holy name.   Amen and Amen.

--------------------

Elnahna, please give this scripture to your sister for her son...

_They will fight against you like an attacking army, but I will make you as secure as a fortified wall of bronze. They will not conquer you, for I am with you to protect and rescue you. I, the LORD, have spoken!_

Jeremiah 15:20


----------



## Elnahna

Shimmie  Thank you so much.


----------



## ebsalita

Elnahna

I have just prayed for your sister's son and for your sister also that God will protect and give peace to the both of them.

Iwanthealthyhair67

PRAISE REPORT!!:  I have been for the past few years struggling to pay off debt incurred as a student and in the years when my salary was much lower than it is now.  I have been faithfully chipping away always paying more than the minimum, and although I made progress, my prayer to God was to get a respite from the interest, which was unreasonably high.

Today I opened my mail and saw my one of credit card balances (I have 3!) and that I'd really made progress, but I was annoyed that after all this time it still wasn't paid off - the interest rate is so high that it eats much of the payment I make.  I really just wanted some breathing space from the interest and to feel as if I'm not just working to pay bills.

For a moment, I felt a "way" about it but then I remembered that God had given me what it took, and I just needed to hold on and keep paying same as always.  I also remembered that at the end of January, I will be receiving enough money to pay the balance of that particular card off in full leaving only 2 cards remaining.

Some time passed and I opened the next letter - it was from one of the other 2 credit card companies - they have offered to DOUBLE my credit limit.  It's a flexible card and the more I pay off each month, the LOWER the interest rate I will pay!  I was so happy - when the credit limit increases at the end of January, I will transfer the balance from the other remaining card to the card with the new limit and close the old card.    Best of all, the interest rate is flexible, when you pay more off, they DECREASE the interest rate  From 3 high interest cards down to one - in a flash!

I have my breathing space and will make progress so much quicker!  A big huge massive thanks to God!!  He heard my prayers and he answered, which has renewed my faith more than I can say.

Please join with me and thank the Almighty.


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Elnahna
> 
> I have just prayed for your sister's son and for your sister also that God will protect and give peace to the both of them.
> 
> Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> PRAISE REPORT!!:  I have been for the past few years struggling to pay off debt incurred as a student and in the years when my salary was much lower than it is now.  I have been faithfully chipping away always paying more than the minimum, and although I made progress, my prayer to God was to get a respite from the interest, which was unreasonably high.
> 
> Today I opened my mail and saw my one of credit card balances (I have 3!) and that I'd really made progress, but I was annoyed that after all this time it still wasn't paid off - the interest rate is so high that it eats much of the payment I make.  I really just wanted some breathing space from the interest and to feel as if I'm not just working to pay bills.
> 
> For a moment, I felt a "way" about it but then I remembered that God had given me what it took, and I just needed to hold on and keep paying same as always.  I also remembered that at the end of January, I will be receiving enough money to pay the balance of that particular card off in full leaving only 2 cards remaining.
> 
> Some time passed and I opened the next letter - it was from one of the other 2 credit card companies - they have offered to DOUBLE my credit limit.  It's a flexible card and the more I pay off each month, the LOWER the interest rate I will pay!  I was so happy - when the credit limit increases at the end of January, I will transfer the balance from the other remaining card to the card with the new limit and close the old card.    Best of all, the interest rate is flexible, when you pay more off, they DECREASE the interest rate  From 3 high interest cards down to one - in a flash!
> 
> I have my breathing space and will make progress so much quicker!  A big huge massive thanks to God!!  He heard my prayers and he answered, which has renewed my faith more than I can say.
> 
> Please join with me and thank the Almighty.



   Praise God!     To God be all the Glory


----------



## TraciChanel

what a blessing! Congratulations ebsalita! God is good! 


ebsalita said:


> Elnahna
> 
> I have just prayed for your sister's son and for your sister also that God will protect and give peace to the both of them.
> 
> Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> PRAISE REPORT!!:  I have been for the past few years struggling to pay off debt incurred as a student and in the years when my salary was much lower than it is now.  I have been faithfully chipping away always paying more than the minimum, and although I made progress, my prayer to God was to get a respite from the interest, which was unreasonably high.
> 
> Today I opened my mail and saw my one of credit card balances (I have 3!) and that I'd really made progress, but I was annoyed that after all this time it still wasn't paid off - the interest rate is so high that it eats much of the payment I make.  I really just wanted some breathing space from the interest and to feel as if I'm not just working to pay bills.
> 
> For a moment, I felt a "way" about it but then I remembered that God had given me what it took, and I just needed to hold on and keep paying same as always.  I also remembered that at the end of January, I will be receiving enough money to pay the balance of that particular card off in full leaving only 2 cards remaining.
> 
> Some time passed and I opened the next letter - it was from one of the other 2 credit card companies - they have offered to DOUBLE my credit limit.  It's a flexible card and the more I pay off each month, the LOWER the interest rate I will pay!  I was so happy - when the credit limit increases at the end of January, I will transfer the balance from the other remaining card to the card with the new limit and close the old card.    Best of all, the interest rate is flexible, when you pay more off, they DECREASE the interest rate  From 3 high interest cards down to one - in a flash!
> 
> I have my breathing space and will make progress so much quicker!  A big huge massive thanks to God!!  He heard my prayers and he answered, which has renewed my faith more than I can say.
> 
> Please join with me and thank the Almighty.


----------



## Zeal

Complete healing for my mother and myself.

I need full time employment that is close to home, with benefits, and a good salary.  I also need a financial break through. I have no job, no income from employment, no unemployment, all my bills are behind.

Prayer for my sister that her problems at work will be resolved and that her heart will not be heavy.


----------



## Elnahna

ebsalita Congratulations  and thank you.


----------



## Renewed1

Zeal said:


> Complete healing for my mother and myself.
> 
> *I need full time employment that is close to home, with benefits, and a good salary.  I also need a financial break through. I have no job, no income from employment, no unemployment, all my bills are behind.
> 
> Prayer for my sister that her problems at work will be resolved and that her heart will not be heavy* .



Wow Zeal!! We are going through the same thing. But you are in my prayers. 

So ladies, add my name for the bolded!  

I'll try to make it tomorrow night for prayer.  But definitely will be fasting. 

Good night ladies!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I'm praying for breakthrough in a few areas in my life.  I prayed about them trying to leave them at the altar, but I realized that I picked them back up.  Because I'm physically weary and not feeling well because of the weather and asthma flare-ups, I need other prayer warriors to intercede on my behalf.  I'm not sure if it's clear what I mean, but Joyce Meyer was talking about it one day...how you can't allow yourself to become so physically weary that it makes you less strong when it comes to battles in the spiritual realm.  So without going into too much detail, I'm just asking for prayer for breakthrough.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Family back home. They are having fall outs lately. Pray for salvation, restoration and deliverance.

- Please pray for my friend. Her son is having some problems in school. He is having a hard time with a situation and it is heavy on the family.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Amazing!

We prayed for this very thing last night at my church people were crying out to the Lord in repentance....





nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm praying for breakthrough in a few areas in my life. * I prayed about them trying to leave them at the altar, but I realized that I picked them back up*.  Because I'm physically weary and not feeling well because of the weather and asthma flare-ups, I need other prayer warriors to intercede on my behalf.  I'm not sure if it's clear what I mean, but Joyce Meyer was talking about it one day...how you can't allow yourself to become so physically weary that it makes you less strong when it comes to battles in the spiritual realm.  So without going into too much detail, I'm just asking for prayer for breakthrough.


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies,
Please pray for me for the following:

 - Please pray a prayer of thanks in anticipation of the good the Lord is delivering into my life and for the courage required of me to take the next steps in my faith.

- I am really going through it at work at the moment. I am 6 months into a 12 month secondment to another department, yet still expected to coach and lead my old team, while taking on the new responsibilities 100%.  The last 6 months have been so very difficult and there are 6 more to go; I know the Lord sees what I'm going through in detail and knows the way out and I pray he shows it to me.  If I'm supposed  to stay, I need a change, fast (you know what the changes are, Lord!), if I'm supposed to go, then show me a clear path out.

- I have been offered an (unsolicited) interview for a job but it is with the opposition. This may be a timely way out, as well as I could be jumping from the fat into the flame, as well as it could be a trick - which one is it? I am already working for the global leader in my industry; understandably I'm wondering if I'm successful is the move the right thing to move from the "best" company to this one - or are they essentially all the same anyway?  Pray for me - I have to call to speak to the person offering the job tomorrow afternoon.  Even going for interview is a big deal due to it being a competitor.  Should I even go?  Please pray for an answer.

 - Please pray for my friend.  She was subjected to a verbal attack/ onslaught by 2 of her colleagues today.  She had the grace not to stoop to their level, thank God.  She is a Child of God and shouldn't be spoken to like this.  Please pray for a change in her colleagues (ALL of them, not just the ones who joined in the attack, but the ones that heard and did nothing and others who seek to antagonise her daily)  and for her faith to increase.

In Jesus' Name.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​






 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _




 
*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

 God cares about you too. 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer.


----------



## Renewed1

Good prayer tonight ladies.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I have a testimony, a very close and dear friend of mine called me today to tell me that she had gotten a new job that she had been back and forth on interviews from July it's a position that she is not qualified for, she has a degree but it's not her field, there are benefits and more money...now hold up nay sayers before some speaks negatively I want you to know that the Lord blessed me with a job that I am not qualified for and I've had the position for 5 years...

So I just want to thank God for blessing her exceedingly and above anything that she thought or imagined


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have a testimony, a very close and dear friend of mine called me today to tell me that she had gotten a new job that she had been back and forth on interviews from July it's a position that she is not qualified for, she has a degree but it's not her field, there are benefits and more money...now hold up nay sayers before some speaks negatively I want you to know that the Lord blessed me with a job that I am not qualified for and I've had the position for 5 years...
> 
> So I just want to thank God for blessing her exceedingly and above anything that she thought or imagined


 
God is so good to us. 

God will open doors that no man can shut. God knows and sees all and He is a rewarder to those who diligently seek Him. God is faithful. If you keep His word and don’t deny Him by giving Him everything you have, he will reward you openly.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Good prayer tonight ladies.



You were there ...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have a testimony, a very close and dear friend of mine called me today to tell me that she had gotten a new job that she had been back and forth on interviews from July it's a position that she is not qualified for, she has a degree but it's not her field, there are benefits and more money...now hold up nay sayers before some speaks negatively I want you to know that the Lord blessed me with a job that I am not qualified for and I've had the position for 5 years...
> 
> So I just want to thank God for blessing her exceedingly and above anything that she thought or imagined



What an awesome testimony.   I'm very happy for your friend.    Praise God.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie said:


> You were there ...




Yes, I chimed in late.....I was in stealth mode....


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Yes, I chimed in late.....I was in stealth mode....



I'm so glad.  I could sense your sister hugs ...


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Ladies,

PLEASE pray for a victory/favor for me in the courtroom.  I have been battling in court with a university for 2 yrs now and SO MUCH is dependent on the judge's decision.  This is my LAST appeal.  My hearing is scheduled for 9:00(central time) Thursday 12/15.  I just want to go back to school and finish what I started.

Also, please pray for my uncle.  He went to the hospital for shortness of breath and he is now in heart failure and respiratory failure and on a ventilator.  He is scheduled to have a tracheostomy tomorrow.  The doctors feel that the trache will be permanent. 

I'm sooooo tired of being in the wilderness.  I really need a season of harvest. 

I will be joining the prayer line Thursday.

TIA...


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Ladies,
> 
> PLEASE pray for a victory/favor for me in the courtroom.  I have been battling in court with a university for 2 yrs now and SO MUCH is dependent on the judge's decision.  This is my LAST appeal.  My hearing is scheduled for 9:00(central time) Thursday 12/15.  I just want to go back to school and finish what I started.
> 
> Also, please pray for my uncle.  He went to the hospital for shortness of breath and he is now in heart failure and respiratory failure and on a ventilator.  He is scheduled to have a tracheostomy tomorrow.  The doctors feel that the trache will be permanent.
> 
> I'm sooooo tired of being in the wilderness.  I really need a season of harvest.
> 
> I will be joining the prayer line Thursday.
> 
> TIA...



For you... it_comes_naturally ...

Father in the name of Jesus, thank you that your favour and victory flows 'naturally' in our sister's life.  Father, thank you that the decisions made in court will be 'your' decisions of favour and blessings in abundance.  Please let the judge follow you and not his set of rules for others. 

Thank you for giving our sister a full season of rest and renewal; let her spirit, soul and body be revived and relieved from all stress and worry and discontent 

Father, thank you for healing and protecting her uncle's heart.   Please protect and deliver him before, during and after the scheduled surgery.   Please allow him to live a normal life free of any unnatural elements and excessiive medications.   Let his health and life be healthy and whole.  

Father, you are the Lord and we honour you and bless your Holy Name.   It is unto you that we bow down and give all praise.    In Jesus' Name, thank you for hearing our heartfelt prayers.    Amen and Amen.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Shimmie,

Thank you SO much for your prayer.  It means so much to me!


----------



## Elnahna

Hey Ladies, 
I couldn't say much tonight on the pray line but I just want to thank you all for being there and for caring. You have become a very important part of my life and I look forward to each Tues/Thurs pray calls.
Shimmie   My sister, :Rose: I shared the pray and scripture you wrote about my nephew with his mom. She says," thank you"  and she has been meditating on that scripture. 
Thank you all again


----------



## Laela

I hope to join in Thursday if class lets out early...so good to see prayer changing things through living examples on this very forum!


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies,

Just wanted to share and say "thank you" for the prayers regarding my job.  All I will say is that today was different, somehow - I actually had a good day my colleagues were more relaxed and were pleasant, even.    I couldn't stop thanking God at some points - I even had to write down why I was so thankful for a pleasant working atmosphere.  Our supervisor wasn't as "stressy" either so I felt more comfortable approaching for help/ advice.  I don't even want to think about the way it was or how I used to feel anymore, I've set my sights on an improved working atmosphere and more productive days.

God is good, he is working a miracle in my life as I speak. Believe.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I may not be on the line for a long time ever but I need prayer.Im so torn if I should continue to my walk or not.If I should bother with trying or not.Should I just get knocked up and live in squaller like the rest of society.I'm tired.Mentally physically,finacially in every way possible.Lifting my hands and praying right now is like something I know to do but it I feel no change.I sing the songs and try to really mediate on good but I have no comfort no peace.I wonder if I was just meant for death and suffering.

Please pray for the baby mama's out there and the children.
Pray for the ex-con who is trying to find work
Pray for the strippers and sex workers that they will be able to escape unharmed.


----------



## ebsalita

GoddessMaker  I'm praying for you and holding you in my thoughts.  Don't give up doing good.   

:bighug

Galatians 6:9
King James Version (KJV)
 9And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.



GoddessMaker said:


> I may not be on the line for a long time ever but I need prayer.Im so torn if I should continue to my walk or not.If I should bother with trying or not.Should I just get knocked up and live in squaller like the rest of society.I'm tired.Mentally physically,finacially in every way possible.Lifting my hands and praying right now is like something I know to do but it I feel no change.I sing the songs and try to really mediate on good but I have no comfort no peace.I wonder if I was just meant for death and suffering.
> 
> Please pray for the baby mama's out there and the children.
> Pray for the ex-con who is trying to find work
> Pray for the strippers and sex workers that they will be able to escape unharmed.


----------



## Guitarhero

Well, y'all pray for me too...going through some crazy family and health issues  right here...  I wish y'all could go to 11 pm lol.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

I just finished taking my final. I found out my teacher gave the other orgo 1 class an unfair advantage for this exam, And for the previous exam there was an old test circulating around but it never got to me. It sounds bad, but  I feel that things are being waved in my face while I pray, and study and get poor grades. I don't know if i'm gonna make it to spring semester. If i don't i'm dropping out. I'm praying and crying I just don't hear God at all. I'm praying that i will finish college, this is the most stressful thing i've ever done. I feel my faith slipping and my heart is full of rage, but i'm still trying to hold on. Please keep me in your prayers. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Pray that I can loose my weight and realize my health and fitness goals.

Pray for my nephews that they will be healthy and well adjusted kids.

Pray that my oldest nephew becomes able to talk and have a conversation with others. Just like any regular kids his age.

Pray that the man of my dream meets me and I have wonderful and healthy kids.Pray that in 2012, god unites me and the man of my life .

Pray that I obtain 3 excellent reference and get accepted at Harvard business school .

Pray for all the ladies in this forum who are looking for a job. Pray they get one.
Pray that I obtain a permanent full time position at the Canadian consulate in Boston. May that position be similar to the one that I have now, similar tasks that I enjoy.

Pray that I can pay my income tax and pray that I can have 6000$ by January 2012.

I know this sounds weird but pray that I also get a good male friend. I want to have a male perspective on things and it would be nice to a male friend to confide in.


----------



## TrishaB

Prayer that my grandmother continues to progress and is able to get out of the nursing home soon.

Prayer for my husband whos's mind has been taken over by the enemy.

Prayer that I may be strong at this time of my life and am able to find a job so that I can pay all my bills and provide for myself

Prayer that I continue to be the Woman of God that I have been called to be and that I let no circumstance, situation or henderences interfere with that calling on my life.

Prayer that I am able to withstand the tricks, schemes and wicked and evil devices Satan has thrown my way in order to hinder me.

Prayer for strength and peace in the midst of the storms that are raging in my life at this time.


----------



## TeeMBL

I Pray that God prepares the table before me in the presence of my enemies.  I know he's been setting me up for it, so I need Him to allow it to manifest in the physical.

I pray that the Lord will bless me and give me the desires of my heart.  After years of praying I need God to say "enough, my daughter's been through the fire and came out as pure gold, she has kept her faith that I will deliver my promises so here they are, I love you."


----------



## Elnahna

LaughingOctopus  Don't be discouraged. God say He will never leave us nor forsake us. He is aware of your issues and He cares so much so that He is working it all out for your good. Stand on the promises that God has given to you. Speak those words and stand in agreeance with what God has said. Believing and receiving are hand in hand. You can't have one without the other.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

we almost did would have stayed on longer but too much static




Guitarhero said:


> Well, y'all pray for me too...going through some crazy family and health issues  right here...  I wish y'all could go to 11 pm lol.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela were you able to make it on the call tonight


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I love this song. It takes you into the Presence of God. Praise God, ''I can only imagine.''


----------



## ebsalita

Great session tonight. I am determined not to let go


----------



## Laela

No I wasn't on tonight...class ended at 10pm and I came here... lol ..were you guys still on? I'm w/ Guitarhero on possibly later calls, if possible. 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela were you able to make it on the call tonight


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Thank You Ladies for the prayers and warm responses. I was able to hear everything through the static I will try my best to keep the faith.


----------



## TrishaB

i enjoyed the prayer, nice to hear some of your voices even though i only caught the last 10minutes or so, it was still nice to be in the midst of praying women


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Genesis 32:
24And Jacob was left alone; and there wrestled a man with him until the breaking of the day. 25And when he saw that he prevailed not against him, he touched the hollow of his thigh; and the hollow of Jacob's thigh was out of joint, as he wrestled with him. 26And he said, Let me go, for the day breaketh. And he said, I will not let thee go, except thou bless me. 27And he said unto him, What is thy name? And he said, Jacob. 28And he said, Thy name shall be called no more Jacob, but Israel: for as a prince hast thou power with God and with men, and hast prevailed. 29And Jacob asked him, and said, Tell me, I pray thee, thy name. And he said, Wherefore is it that thou dost ask after my name? And he blessed him there. 30And Jacob called the name of the place Peniel: for I have seen God face to face, and my life is preserved.


We are all in need of something from the Lord, and I just want to remind you sisters to grab a hold of God and not let go until He blesses you...for some it may be a fight but don't let go...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we almost did would have stayed on longer but too much static



I'm back on the line for LaughingOctopus ....


----------



## it_comes_naturally

ebsalita said:


> Great session tonight. I am determined not to let go


 



Amen!


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Shimmie said:


> I'm back on the line for LaughingOctopus ....



Shimmie I keep getting a busy signal


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^try again


----------



## Shimmie

LaughingOctopus said:


> Shimmie I keep getting a busy signal



still here  don't worry


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Thank You Ladies. I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Iwanthealthyhair67...just want to let you know that I appreciate you and how you allow the Lord to use you to declare His Word. Powerful sister in Christ.


----------



## Shimmie

LaughingOctopus said:


> Thank You Ladies. I'm feeling much better.



Thank you for not giving up on the phone line... you finally got through.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​






 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _




 
*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

We were 'all' yet sinners.  God cares about you too. 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer. 







*Call in Notes: *

_*Please make sure not to have any TVs, Radios or Cell Phones ringing or buzzing in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction Thanks so much. *_

:blowkiss:


----------



## Guitarhero

I missed it last night because of a b-day celebration but good news...life-saving medical care is on the horizon! They say we will be approved, I hope so.   I couldn't sleep last night and kept praying, sighing.  Thank you St.Jude, for your prayers to our L-rd. Our Lady, and to all of you here in this life!!! It's involving my son.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Shimmie

will you post the scripture for me that you mentioned on the prayer line?


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Shimmie
> 
> will you post the scripture for me that you mentioned on the prayer line?



Here you are sweetheart... 

Psalm 37:6

[NLT - New Living Translation]

_He will make your innocence as clear as the dawn, and the justice of your cause will shine like the noonday sun. _

[NIRV - New International Reader's Version]

_He will make your godly ways shine like the dawn. He will make your honest life shine like the sun at noon._
[KJV - King James Version]

_And He shall bring forth thy righteousness as the light, and thy judgment as the noonday. _

it_comes_naturally

  You've been through Petite One...  _You've been through enough. _  Once this is over, we thank God for protecting you from any further issues; nothing granted to you shall be rescinded, it cannot be taken away.   God's favour is yours forever and sealed in His Blood, a Covenant 'sure'. 

We thank God for giving you wisdom, good counsel and advice; that you will make the right decisions furthering your classes, as well as your future.   We thank God for 'hiding' you from future oppressors; that your escape from this issue, God will keep you hidden from their folly and instabilities, and greed.    In Jesus' Name, we pray,  Amen and Amen...

*Isaiah 16:3*

_"Give us advice, make a decision; Cast your shadow like night at high noon; Hide the outcasts, do not betray the fugitive._


ETA:  _Fugitive is simply one who has escaped... _


----------



## it_comes_naturally

thanks so much shimmie!!!  I can't wait to post a praise report.


----------



## ebsalita

I just wanted to say a big thank you for the prayers.  I won't go into detail yet  (I just know it'd be premature), but I was tested in an area of my life I've been struggling with and to be honest I've failed so many times I've given up counting however this time I passed the test!

Thanks to the almighty - I was teetering on the edge and looked to Him and he saved me from the shame and dejected feeling of falling short yet again.  

Progress at last, in an area I was really struggling with.  Please don't stop praying for me - I am moving in small steps but becoming more confident and trusting of God each time I remember the Word.


----------



## Mis007

This is wonderful, our God is so awesome!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Its refreshing to see so many come in and really believe that prayer works.I hope for everyone who feels to need to put in a request will do so without any fear of judgement.Don't allow yourself to just pray make sure you ladies are doing your part so God can do his.Prayer is communicating but in the same breathe it allows for you to dig deeper in yourself to continue.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Prayer 2nite?


----------



## Shimmie

theNaturalWonders said:


> Prayer 2nite?



Yes, Dear one...    At 10:00 p.m.   The dial in information is in Post #1.


----------



## Sashaa08

Good afternoon ladies! I am looking forward to listening in on more powerful prayers tonight. I ask that the students I am working with be covered in prayer-that they find favor in this job market for permanent work and summer jobs. In fact, I would like to extend that to cover all of the women on this forum that are unemployed or underemployed. God created my job that I am in currently (the position didn't exist previously) so I know that I know that He is able!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I will be dialing in tonight.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

-Pray for my brother. Making bad decisions that can cost him. Pray for salvation. 

-Pray for our nation's leaders so that we may live peaceful lives. 

-Pray for children that are being or have been molested. Pray for divine intervention and healing.


----------



## Elnahna

Please pray my health and that I will find a job..soon.


----------



## TeeMBL

Thank you for the prayers last week, it was so moving. Please pray for my parents, after 40years of marriage their marriage has hit a crossroad (possibly divorce).  Honestly, my father has not been the same since he came home from a tour of duty several years ago, he just seemed like a different person.  My father's brother had bipolar and his grandmother had alzheimers, some feel like my father is showing signs of both illnesses, but I bind that in the name of Jesus. You know some people say that when you are struggling you tend to hurt the people you love the most. That is ringing true right now, so I've been praying that the Lord would have his way right now, bind what is not like him, touch those things that appear dead, just let His will be done in my parents lives.

I'm going to try to listen in again tonight, but I'm also not feeling well so it may a Nyquil night for me....but best believe I'm there in spirit. Thanks ladies.


----------



## sunnysmyler

Hi ladies, I'm so tired, so I know I won't be able to hold on tonight, but asking for prayer for.....

My sister LaShon, having surgery tomorrow to repair hernia.

My son William's leg, still giving him trouble, having another ultrasound tomorrow morning.

My dad William, having surgery to repair aortic aneurysm on Jan 4th

For my co-workers (2 brothers) who recently lost their mother and one of them found her passed away in the home.

For Danielle who's water broke today, but the baby isn't due till Feb and she's 32 wks. The Dr wants her to hold out for 2 more wks (I didn't know this was possible after your water broke)


----------



## Shimmie

sunnysmyler said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so tired, so I know I won't be able to hold on tonight, but asking for prayer for.....
> 
> My sister LaShon, having surgery tomorrow to repair hernia.
> 
> My son William's leg, still giving him trouble, having another ultrasound tomorrow morning.
> 
> My dad William, having surgery to repair aortic aneurysm on Jan 4th
> 
> For my co-workers (2 brothers) who recently lost their mother and one of them found her passed away in the home.
> 
> For Danielle who's water broke today, but the baby isn't due till Feb and she's 32 wks. The Dr wants her to hold out for 2 more wks (I didn't know this was possible after your water broke)



Sweetie, please get your rest, as you are sleeping, God has you covered...


----------



## TraciChanel

BEAUTIFUL prayer tonight. Praise God! I know His holy spirit was with us on the line tonight. Thanks @Health&hair28, @Shimmie, @GoddessMaker, Iwanthealthyhair67, @Sasha08, and anyone else I failed to mention for praying and agreeing tonight. It was very moving.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm just reading some post I made earlier and I def can see something.It's always the bloody darkest before the dawn.Don't know when my dawn or morning is but its coming.Psalms 31:5 got me through being abused as a child while getting blow by blow in the face at times that the only thing I could hold on to.When I cut myself for the 1st time deep I finished up by reading that verse again and by morning there was no scar nothing as though God reversed it.At times I feel like just checking out and going into a psyc ward but then nothings wrong with me except what was fear and unbelief that I can be used..I'm thankful ladies when I don't want to go on I know I have someone even it is on these internets.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^you have a whole 'cloud of witnesses' cheering you on ...


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm just reading some post I made earlier and I def can see something.It's always the bloody darkest before the dawn.Don't know when my dawn or morning is but its coming.Psalms 31:5 got me through being abused as a child while getting blow by blow in the face at times that the only thing I could hold on to.When I cut myself for the 1st time deep I finished up by reading that verse again and by morning there was no scar nothing as though God reversed it.At times I feel like just checking out and going into a psyc ward but then nothings wrong with me except what was fear and unbelief that I can be used..
> 
> *I'm thankful ladies when I don't want to go on I know I have someone even it is on these internets*.



We thank God for ''YOU"... 

Thank you so much for praying for us and with us and for others tonight.  Your heart is filled with the love of God, indeed.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​






 Call in Number: 916-233-2999  






 Access Code: 523054 





*Important note:* 

_ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _




 
*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

We were 'all' yet sinners.  God cares about you too. 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer. 








*Call in Notes: *

Please make sure not to have any TVs, Radios or Cell Phones ringing or buzzing in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^you have a whole 'cloud of witnesses' cheering you on ...



Thank you for the geniune love that you have for us...  

You are a powerful woman of God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^thank you, praise be to God ....


----------



## TraciChanel

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm just reading some post I made earlier and I def can see something.It's always the bloody darkest before the dawn.Don't know when my dawn or morning is but its coming.Psalms 31:5 got me through being abused as a child while getting blow by blow in the face at times that the only thing I could hold on to.*When I cut myself for the 1st time deep I finished up by reading that verse again and by morning there was no scar nothing as though God reversed it.*At times I feel like just checking out and going into a psyc ward but then nothings wrong with me except what was fear and unbelief that I can be used..I'm thankful ladies when I don't want to go on I know I have someone even it is on these internets.


 
GoddessMaker, that's a *powerful *testimony. We will not understand pleasure without pain, and we won't experience victory without adversity. One day soon, your victory over all the heartbreak and adversities and dark days that you've faced will be used to help and encourage *a lot* of people to hold on to their faith in God. I can feel it in my spirit.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

peace of mind, love, joy, rest, abundance, life, victory spiritual blessings all belong to us, don't let the enemy steal one thing that Jesus sacrificed his life for us to have...


----------



## LaughingOctopus

I couldn't make it to the prayer line tonight but I just wanted you ladies to know that my grades for this semester turned out just fine! I'm on my way to spring semester, then next graduation! I thank you Lord! and I thank you ladies for your prayers.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Shimmie arrrgghhh I missed it AGAIN!! Ladies please pray for me and my family. Lately I have been feeling defeated. Like I have no purpose. I have been battling these feelings with scripture on a daily basis. I feel the attacks are getting worse. I had feelings of despair yesterday. I really wanted to die.  I know that the enemy is a liar. Please pray that I have a clean heart, patience, faith, and strength as I go through this particular season. Thank you!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

I will make it my business to join you all tomorrow night. I am in agreement with all of the prayers that were spoken last night. I believe that He will answer our prayers!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

theNaturalWonders I know you directed this to my big sis Shimmie but you can't say your defeated.Your only defeated when you resign to that position of defeat.Everyday that you seek out something beyond how you feel you are victorious..I know Shimmie will give you some more power words as well..


----------



## theNaturalWonders

GoddessMaker thank you for those great words of encouragement.


----------



## Sashaa08

theNaturalWonders said:


> Shimmie arrrgghhh I missed it AGAIN!! Ladies please pray for me and my family. Lately I have been feeling defeated. Like I have no purpose. I have been battling these feelings with scripture on a daily basis. I feel the attacks are getting worse. I had feelings of despair yesterday. I really wanted to die.  I know that the enemy is a liar. Please pray that I have a clean heart, patience, faith, and strength as I go through this particular season. Thank you!



Even when you miss the call, those prayer warriors are covering you. I am glad to hear that you are wise enough to know that you must battle with the Word "for we wrestle not against flesh and blood." The attacks get worse because the enemy hates that you are responding the "right" way. He can't defeat the Word, so he tries to wear you out or make you want to quit because that is the only way he can win. He knows if you persist that you will be victorious (Christ has already overcome the world) and he also knows that you will come on this forum with a praise report, encourage other people in your daily life and you will have an incredible testimony. You are NOT defeated 

One of my favorite verses-2 Chronicles 20:17


----------



## Sashaa08

PRAISE REPORT-I received an email from one of my students and he received a job offer! PRAISE THE LORD! I know that this is just the first of many more to come.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> theNaturalWonders I know you directed this to my big sis Shimmie but you can't say your defeated.Your only defeated when you resign to that position of defeat.Everyday that you seek out something beyond how you feel you are victorious..I know Shimmie will give you some more power words as well..



  Your words of encouragement are so on point.  Thank you so much for being here, just where God placed you to encourage theNaturalWonders.  

I have nothing more to add other than, I praise God for your powerful witness and Ministry.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> PRAISE REPORT-I received an email from one of my students and he received a job offer! PRAISE THE LORD! I know that this is just the first of many more to come.



  

Praise God, Sashaa, this is awesome news.   Okay so we have 'one' down and more on the way.      Thank you Lord Jesus for Sashaa08 for her loving heart and Ministry to those she mentors and teaches.   Bless her heart, 1000 fold without end.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

LaughingOctopus said:


> I couldn't make it to the prayer line tonight but I just wanted you ladies to know that my grades for this semester turned out just fine! I'm on my way to spring semester, then next graduation! I thank you Lord! and I thank you ladies for your prayers.


 LaughingOctopus, I am SO happy for you!!! I understand too well the anxiety and pressure during exam time. But, God comes through for me *every time. * So, I declare that next semester you will not just pass, but excel in all your classes. We can do all things through Christ who strengthens us.




Sashaa08 said:


> PRAISE REPORT-I received an email from one of my students and he received a job offer! PRAISE THE LORD! I know that this is just the first of many more to come.


 
That is wonderful! God is good and He is faithful!  I look forward to more praise reports as well


----------



## Shimmie

theNaturalWonders said:


> I will make it my business to join you all tomorrow night. I am in agreement with all of the prayers that were spoken last night. I believe that He will answer our prayers!



Thank you for your loving heart, we all appreciate your support of all of the prayers which go up before the Lord.    We're all in this together, one cannot do this alone.   God placed us here to join in with one another as 'One Body' in Jesus Christ, loving one another, upholding one another in His Love.

Whenever you are able, please join us on the Prayer Line.  And always remember just as Sashaa08 shared, we are always in prayer, it never stops when we hang up the phone.    We have you covered.


----------



## crlsweetie912

hi everyone.....I've been peeking in.  I still pray for everyone.  Love you all!


----------



## Shimmie

LaughingOctopus said:


> I couldn't make it to the prayer line tonight but I just wanted you ladies to know that my grades for this semester turned out just fine! I'm on my way to spring semester, then next graduation! I thank you Lord! and I thank you ladies for your prayers.



 

Praise God!   This is awesome news.  Keep up the Good Fight of Faith.  The batter of our Faith has already been won and you are an excellent example of what God's Love can do for those who love Him.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie and TraciChanel   Thank you for your prayers and for allowing the Lord to use you. I know that when ladies pray with this much annointing and power that there is a cost. "May he give you the desires of your hearts and make all your plans succeed!" Psalm 20:4

crlsweetie912  How are you and those handsome boys?!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Sashaa08 said:


> Shimmie and TraciChanel   Thank you for your prayers and for allowing the Lord to use you. I know that when ladies pray with this much annointing and power that there is a cost. "May he give you the desires of your hearts and make all your plans succeed!" Psalm 20:4
> 
> crlsweetie912  How are you and those handsome boys?!




We are hanging in there.....I fell down the stairs on Sunday, on my way to the specialist  my ligament in my knee isn't torn.....


----------



## TraciChanel

theNaturalWonders said:


> @Shimmie arrrgghhh I missed it AGAIN!! Ladies please pray for me and my family. Lately I have been feeling defeated. Like I have no purpose. I have been battling these feelings with scripture on a daily basis. *I feel the attacks are getting worse. I had feelings of despair yesterday. I really wanted to die. I know that the enemy is a liar. Please pray that I have a clean heart, patience, faith, and strength as I go through this particular season.* Thank you!


 
theNaturalWonders, I stand on God's word and declare that you shall live and not die (Psalm 118:17). Me and my sister prayed for you and your family this morning. One of the things we prayed for was that He would bind the spirit of depression that is on you. Like you said, it is an outright attack from satan - who wants to interrupt your obedience to God and to interrupt God's plan for your life and your family's lives. Jesus says in *Luke 22:31 - 32 [NLT]: "*Simon, Simon, Satan has asked to sift each of you like wheat. *32* But I have pleaded in prayer for you, Simon, that your faith should not fail." I take comfort in this scripture because Jesus has interceded on our behalf. All we have to do is have faith. Not in ourselves, but in God. You will overcome this attack, because our Heavenly Father has you and your family under His care. He is with us, even when we can't feel His presence. He will never abandon us.


----------



## TraciChanel

I'm hoping you will feel better soon! I still pray for you and your boys EVERY day. 


crlsweetie912 said:


> We are hanging in there.....I fell down the stairs on Sunday, on my way to the specialist  my ligament in my knee isn't torn.....


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> hi everyone.....I've been peeking in.  I still pray for everyone.  Love you all!





crlsweetie912 said:


> We are hanging in there.....I fell down the stairs on Sunday, on my way to the specialist  my ligament in my knee isn't torn.....



Awwwwwwww 'Sweetie'   

I pray that all is well with you and that you are healed from all injuries that have occurred in your life.   No more broken hearts, no broken ligaments, no broken bones... just mended abrasions which will heal and clear up without scars.  

I love you Precious Sweetie.   Wishing you all of Life and Love's Joys of this Season and for every other Reason, here on earth.   

   :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

theNaturalWonders said:


> Shimmie arrrgghhh I missed it AGAIN!! Ladies please pray for me and my family. Lately I have been feeling defeated. Like I have no purpose. I have been battling these feelings with scripture on a daily basis.
> 
> I feel the attacks are getting worse. I had feelings of despair yesterday. I really wanted to die.  I know that the enemy is a liar. Please pray that I have a clean heart, patience, faith, and strength as I go through this particular season. Thank you!



Babygirl, the closer you are to any Victory and/or Vindication in your life, is when satan will try and hit you the hardest.  

he's trying to make one more last ditch effort / an attempt to prevent you from crossing over into the blessings and answered prayers that God has in place for you.  

However, whom God has blessed, no one can curse.   And Loved one, you are indeed blessed by God and nothing and no one, regardless of any of the threats, can take your blessings away.   

Hold onto this.   Nothing and no one can curse you.  Whatever the battle has been in your life, it has already been won.   All you have to do is 'surrender'  to the Blessings.     Yes, that's all you have to do is to surrender to the Blessings.    For they have been given to you by God and they are not 'transferable' to anyone else.   

Surrender, Loved one.   Surrender to your Blessings for they are yours to have and to hold, eternally.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

to all my sisters especially @Shimmie TraciChanel i am in tears right now! i felt a heavy burden lift from me this morning and my spirit revealed to me that you all have definitely prayed for me. God is so good and He is able! i feel so energized and alive right now! i am listening to my gospel station at work and i feel so much Love. God bless you all! i wish we can meet in person. besides my immediate family in atlanta i have no girlfriends to call and get a good word of encouragement or simply hang out with. at least i have all of you guys here on the board. i love you all. i pray for a blessed day for you all. God is good!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

theNaturalWonders said:


> to all my sisters especially @Shimmie TraciChanel i am in tears right now! i felt a heavy burden lift from me this morning and my spirit revealed to me that you all have definitely prayed for me.
> 
> God is so good and He is able! i feel so energized and alive right now! i am listening to my gospel station at work and i feel so much Love. God bless you all! i wish we can meet in person. besides my immediate family in atlanta i have no girlfriends to call and get a good word of encouragement or simply hang out with. at least i have all of you guys here on the board. i love you all. i pray for a blessed day for you all. God is good!!!!



We're all in this together, Love.  We're all one.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies, may the Lord bless you all today...there IS hope in Jesus!


----------



## Sashaa08

Another student got a job! Praise Him! Two down!


----------



## Mis007




----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Another student got a job! Praise Him! Two down!











   

Praise Jesus!  

Prayer ain't no joke !  Nah Uh...


----------



## Shimmie

Mis007 said:


>



Ahhhh, so cute.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi ladies. Please pray in agreement with me on the following tonight:
1. That I will excel in ALL of my classes in 2012 thru graduation (I extend this prayer to include my sister, msdr, LaughingOctopus, lilanie, and anyone else who's in school on this forum that I missed.
2. Pray that my sis and I will retain the knowledge that we learn in our classes in order to become effective and "healing" physicians (all glory to God) with a prosperous practice.
3. Prayer for marriage for me and my sis in 2012. It's time!  and I am NOT putting my life on hold because of school 
4. Last, but definitely not least, I would like to offer a prayer tonight against the spirit of depression. It is affecting too many lovely ladies on this forum and too many of our loved ones. I've had enough! The devil is a big liar and is trying to steal God's people through this evil spirit. We need to pray corporately tonight, and continue to pray incessantly against this spirit. Our Father is SO much bigger. Obviously, the devil forgot who our Daddy was!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

TraciChanel I am in full agreement with you. 

I am also asking for you ladies to pray for me in agreement with the following:

1) Promotion and increase for both me and my husband. We both plan on starting a business next year from our own resources. We want to glorify Him in every way. 

2) My 11 year old daughter needs peace. She is so angry and hurt. There is a spirit of rejection and I am constantly battling with it.

3) I plan on studying to become a minister in the area of healing and deliverance. I pray for strength, faith, and perservance as I go through this area in my spiritual walk.

4)I pray for all of us as we go through our daily lives that we remain strong and we form a strong relationship with our Father.


----------



## Shimmie

_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​

*Call in Number: 916-233-2999  

Access Code: 523054 *


*Note:* _ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _







*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

*God Loves YOU.* 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer. 





*Call in Notes: *

Please make sure not to have any TVs, Radios or Cell Phones ringing or buzzing in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction. 

Please be mindful not to share your personal information; using the same precaution as when posting online. The conference access numbers are posted publicly in this forum which means anyone can dial in anonymously and 'listen'. 

Please do not allow this to discourage you from being blessed by our new and most fruitful way of sharing prayers and* Jesus Christ Our Lord *.


----------



## Zeal

MarriageMaterial, Shimme,  Things are a little better.  I was not able to make it to the prayer.  But Thank you for your prayers.  I will keep you updated.


----------



## Shimmie

Zeal said:


> MarriageMaterial, Shimme,  Things are a little better.  I was not able to make it to the prayer.  But Thank you for your prayers.  I will keep you updated.



Praying for you and Mom...  All is well in Jesus' Name.   

Happy Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

guys I missed out was traveling on Thursday night to be with the family...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> guys I missed out was traveling on Thursday night to be with the family...



I'm doing the same, traveling to be with my family in Florida.  I'll have my laptop with me to keep up with the prayer requests for Tuesday night. 

Happy Christmas and Love to you and your family....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It was a true blessing to be able to pray with you ladies and speak to you over the phone.  Just as I thought, you ladies are such warriors for Christ and it shows in your prayers!

May the Lord continue to do what He has started in you with this Prayer Line and may more people come to know Him because of your faithfulness and loving hearts!

With love, always....

N&W


----------



## TraciChanel

Nice & Wavy, I was truly blessed tonight by your beautiful prayer. It was good to hear your voice and the words in your prayer truly touched me.  

I wish ALL the ladies on this forum a blessed and happy 2012.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> It was a true blessing to be able to pray with you ladies and speak to you over the phone.  Just as I thought, you ladies are such warriors for Christ and it shows in your prayers!
> 
> May the Lord continue to do what He has started in you with this Prayer Line and may more people come to know Him because of your faithfulness and loving hearts!
> 
> With love, always....
> 
> N&W



Thank you so much for the Love you have for God and for all of us here on this forum.   There are no words... just love and appreciation.   

Your 'Ministry' is rich and filled to overflowing with God's annointing.


----------



## Shimmie

*and*






_Eastern Standard Time_


Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  ​

*Call in Number: 916-233-2999  

Access Code: 523054 *


*Note:* _ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _







*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

*God Loves YOU.* 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer. 





*Call in Notes: *

Please make sure not to have any TVs, Radios or Cell Phones ringing or buzzing in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction. 

Please be mindful not to share your personal information; using the same precaution as when posting online. The conference access numbers are posted publicly in this forum which means anyone can dial in anonymously and 'listen'. 

Please do not allow this to discourage you from being blessed by our new and most fruitful way of sharing prayers and* Jesus Christ Our Lord *. 

*Prayer Schedules: *

*Please check this thread 'often'.*  This is where we will post the upcoming prayer dates and times.  

*Please check post #2* for any special announcements and/or additional information.  This post space has been 'reserved' to serve as a place for information and updates as needed.   

The date and time of the update can be confirmed by the_ 'edited by' _footnote at the bottom of the post.  The date will also be noted in the text of any updated messages.   

We are trying our best to adjust the times and dates so that it gives everyone an opportunity to dial in for prayer. 

Please do not hesitate to share suggestions for our future sessions and times that you are available.  This is 'everyone's Prayer Line. 

_Love and blessings to all... _


----------



## Shimmie

*Our next 'Prayer Line' is scheduled for:*

*Tuesday, January 3, 2012 at 9:30 p.m. *

However, please continue to post your prayer requests and you are also free to send us a PM.   We are still praying for everyone even when we are off of the 'Prayer Line'.    The love and prayers never cease.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

TraciChanel said:


> @Nice & Wavy, I was truly blessed tonight by your beautiful prayer. It was good to hear your voice and the words in your prayer truly touched me.
> 
> I wish ALL the ladies on this forum a blessed and happy 2012.


TraciChanel, it was so good to hear your voice as well and to hear how God is doing a work in your life was so uplifting and encouraging.  I love that you speak those things which be not, as though it already were!!!  I pray that the Lord continue to pour out into you, as you share with the women on the forum His word!



Shimmie said:


> Thank you so much for the Love you have for God and for all of us here on this forum.   There are no words... just love and appreciation.
> 
> Your 'Ministry' is rich and filled to overflowing with God's annointing.


Shimmie....girl, thank you!  Your heart of love pours out in your words and I so appreiate you for all you do for all the women here on the forum.  I am so honored to know you and be along side in ministry with you...God is truly knitting hearts together here and He is truly using you to help us along here in this forum!

May the Lord bless you abundantly!!!

I love you, girl! 

N&W


----------



## Laela

Safe travels and God keep you wherever you go...




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> guys I missed out was traveling on Thursday night to be with the family...


----------



## Shimmie

*Prayers of Total Healing for Alicialynn86 's Mom*.  

Alicia, we love you and please let mom know that we are praying for her healing with all of our hearts.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

All I ask for as I lay on this e alter is peace,less worry and to be able to feel ok.My boss told me I need to stop rushing and I know he meant on so many levels.I ask that for those babies who are going through with kids are covered.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Is there prayer tonight?




Shimmie said:


> *Our next 'Prayer Line' is scheduled for:*
> 
> *Tuesday, January 3, 2012 at 9:30 p.m. *
> 
> However, please continue to post your prayer requests and you are also free to send us a PM. We are still praying for everyone even when we are off of the 'Prayer Line'. The love and prayers never cease.


----------



## TraciChanel

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is there prayer tonight?



No, we aren't holding the prayer line tonight. But everyone is welcome to post their prayer requests and we will still pray over them. We'll rejoin next Tuesday, January 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lacreolegurl

Good evening, Ladies - 

I need prayer in the following:

Peace of mind and a lightening of my DH's stress load.  This has been a year of tremendous ups and downs for him....I like for him to experience a more restful spirit.  I pray that he continues to rely on God for guidance in leading our family.  He is our covering and I want him to be full of wisdom and joy.

I need His guidance on discovering and developing my purpose.  I believe the spirits of depression, frustation, and anger,  I have been overcoming recently is related to this lack in my life.  I want to live a purposeful and meaningful life.

I have fibroids and have been given medical options for their removal.  I'd like to be fully healed of those. 

Ladies, thank you!  This is such a wonderful, wonderful thing you are doing.  God bless you all as you minister to others and receive his anointing on your lives.


----------



## Shimmie

lacreolegurl said:


> Good evening, Ladies -
> 
> I need prayer in the following:
> 
> Peace of mind and a lightening of my DH's stress load.  This has been a year of tremendous ups and downs for him....I like for him to experience a more restful spirit.  I pray that he continues to rely on God for guidance in leading our family.  He is our covering and I want him to be full of wisdom and joy.
> 
> I need His guidance on discovering and developing my purpose.  I believe the spirits of depression, frustation, and anger,  I have been overcoming recently is related to this lack in my life.  I want to live a purposeful and meaningful life.
> 
> I have fibroids and have been given medical options for their removal.  I'd like to be fully healed of those.
> 
> Ladies, thank you!  This is such a wonderful, wonderful thing you are doing.  God bless you all as you minister to others and receive his anointing on your lives.



lacreolegurl ...  

_For your husband ..._

Dear Man of God:  You are not a failure; you have not failed yourself, you have not failed your wife, you have not failed your business, you have not failed God.

_Go thy way, eat thy bread with joy, and drink thy wine with a merry heart; for God now accepteth thy works.   (Eccl 9:7)_

Man of God, none of your work, your hard labour, the sweat of your brow, your sleepless nights, days of worry, have been in vain neither away from God.   You can be at peace now, knowing that God is leading and guiding you all the way.  The fears and the cares... put it aside and let God guide.    As God was with Abraham, Joseph, Moses, Joshua, so He is all the more with you.

lacreolegurl...

Your body shall be healed.   God always blesses the breasts and the womb with health and healing...

_Even by the God of thy father, who shall help thee; and by the Almighty, who shall bless thee with blessings of heaven above, blessings of the deep that lieth under, BLESSINGS of the breasts and of the* womb*: 

Genesis 49:25_

As for your purpose... fret not for you are living the number one reason that God placed us here on earth.    To love the Lord with all thine heart, give Him glory and to honour your husband; to be his "Help Meet", interceding for him and loving him, accepting him as God designed him to be.  

Anything more will follow.... 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> All I ask for as I lay on this e alter is peace,less worry and to be able to feel ok.My boss told me I need to stop rushing and I know he meant on so many levels.I ask that for those babies who are going through with kids are covered.



Rest, Little One... Just rest.  Rest and allow God to bless you with His best.

In Jesus' Name...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

praying that we experience God like we never have before ...that we will see and hear and experience miracles 

that we begin to walk in the power and authority that we have

that all strongholds will be loosed and we experience true freedom in Christ

that we will walk the walk and talk the talk

that we will not be ashamed of the Gospel


----------



## TraciChanel

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> praying that we experience God like we never have before ...that we will see and hear and experience miracles
> 
> that we begin to walk in the power and authority that we have
> 
> that all strongholds will be loosed and we experience true freedom in Christ
> 
> that we will walk the walk and talk the talk
> 
> that we will not be ashamed of the Gospel



Yes!! ^^^This^^^!! I am in FULL agreement 

 and


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> praying that we experience God like we never have before ...that we will see and hear and experience miracles
> 
> that we begin to walk in the power and authority that we have
> 
> that all strongholds will be loosed and we experience true freedom in Christ
> 
> that we will walk the walk and talk the talk
> 
> that we will not be ashamed of the Gospel



Thank you for this prayer of power and it's the very desire of God's heart for us.


----------



## Guitarhero

I missed you all last night...still have some prayer requests.  Insurance has been reinstated.  Thank G-d.  However, there are some complications that I hope and pray can be corrected in time for my son.  Please pray for us and for our continued faith that He surely supplies all our needs.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> I missed you all last night...still have some prayer requests.  Insurance has been reinstated.  Thank G-d.  However, there are some complications that I hope and pray can be corrected in time for my son.  Please pray for us and for our continued faith that He surely supplies all our needs.



I thank God for you, Guitar  

Father God, in the Name of Jesus, thank for healing this precious life , Guitarhero's son.   We thank you for making all of the high places low, all of the crooked places straight and for crushing into dust the gates of iron, meaning that you are removing and eliminating all of the blocks and walls hindering the flow of what her family needs.    

Bless them and keep them and protect them, shielding them from stress and worry of their cares.   Thank you Father for showing yourself strong and present in their lives.    In Jesus Name, all honour and power and glory is given unto you.   

We love you Lord, with all of our hearts and souls.


----------



## Guitarhero

^^^Awwww, that was sweet of you.  I'm sorry I'm just now seeing it.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## Shimmie

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^Awwww, that was sweet of you.  I'm sorry I'm just now seeing it.  Thank you so very much.



Still praying for you and your precious family.   Your children are so blessed to have you as their mom.   Surely, they shall rise up and call you 'blessed.'

Happy New Year, Guitar Angel.  

Thanking God continuously for your son's total healing.


----------



## mst1908

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ladies! Wishing you all God's best in 2012.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know I may or may not be on the line Tuesday but what I need in prayer is accepting things.I find myself now accepting what is suppose to be.I'm fighting alot of things at once that are all spiritual.I find myself in half.Part of me is terrified about the future and not being successful in my own eyes and other is ready to take a bit of a leap on connecting with the world.I can't properly rest which hinders my ability to fight.Things must come together bc I can't go on like this.I find ppl who really don't know me trying to help and it annoys me.No one really knows me bc of my fear of being seen in such a bad light but it may not be that bad by others..I need to be ok so I can help others fully.


----------



## Shimmie

GoddessMaker said:


> I know I may or may not be on the line Tuesday but what I need in prayer is accepting things.I find myself now accepting what is suppose to be.I'm fighting alot of things at once that are all spiritual.I find myself in half.Part of me is terrified about the future and not being successful in my own eyes and other is ready to take a bit of a leap on connecting with the world.I can't properly rest which hinders my ability to fight.Things must come together bc I can't go on like this.I find ppl who really don't know me trying to help and it annoys me.No one really knows me bc of my fear of being seen in such a bad light but it may not be that bad by others..
> 
> *I need to be ok so I can help others fully.*



Baby, you have to be 'okay' for you, not others but for you.   AND YOU ARE WORTH IT ! ! !  

There's a healing process that has to take place for your well being, alone.   Let everything else go and allow God's focus to be on you.


----------



## TraciChanel

Happy New Year ladies! Prayer warriors, please pray in agreement with me that our Lord and Father Jehovah God will hear and bless all of the individuals who are fasting and praying for the next 21 days.  This prayer is for the ladies on this forum as well as those in our church who are participating in a corporate fast.  Pray the He will strengthen them to complete their fast and that they will use this sacred time to pray incessantly and seek His face. Because if we do, if we seek His kingdom, His face, and His righteousness first and foremost, He will work mighty wonders and miracles in our lives. I believe it with all my heart and His word says so


----------



## Renewed1

Hello all,

I won't be on this site for awhile; I have to clean up my life and get a measure of peace and direction.

Please pray for my family.

I'm currently unemployed with NO money (or resources to borrow from) to pay any of my bills (rent, car, insurance, etc). Please pray that God will provide a miraculous way. 

Thank you. 

I will be praying for all of you while I'm away.  Be bless!


----------



## Aggie

Subbing.....


----------



## Renewed1

Oh I will be on prayer tonight (maybe a little late).


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Oh I will be on prayer tonight (maybe a little late).



Okay...


----------



## joy2day

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted here in a while, but I would love to join you all tonight. I would also like to ask for prayer for strength that I need as the Lord takes me to the next level in my life. I have been struggling as I have been dealing with many spiritual battles as I move into 2012, which I believe holds great manifestation for me. 

Blessings to you all. I look forward to the call tonight.


----------



## Renewed1

Ok, I'm back. I know it's short-lived, but maybe I need to leave all sources of communications open. You never know how God is going to deliver my answer. 



MarriageMaterial said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I won't be on this site for awhile; I have to clean up my life and get a measure of peace and direction.
> 
> Please pray for my family.
> 
> I'm currently unemployed with NO money (or resources to borrow from) to pay any of my bills (rent, car, insurance, etc). Please pray that God will provide a miraculous way.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I will be praying for all of you while I'm away.  Be bless!


----------



## TraciChanel

Beautiful prayers tonight... :blush3:


----------



## joy2day

Thank you so much for the prayers. They were really heartfelt.


----------



## Renewed1

OMGosh!!! Please forgive me for not attending. I set my calendar for EST instead of CST. So naturally, when I finally "got on the call" I was the only one. I was about to post here, when I realized my mistake. 

I will DEFINITELY be on next Tuesday's call. 

<smacks hand to forehead>


----------



## Shimmie

joy2day said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, but I would love to join you all tonight. I would also like to ask for prayer for strength that I need as the Lord takes me to the next level in my life. I have been struggling as I have been dealing with many spiritual battles as I move into 2012, which I believe holds great manifestation for me.
> 
> Blessings to you all. I look forward to the call tonight.



Hi   Joy...  

There's so much in store for one so precious as you.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> OMGosh!!! Please forgive me for not attending. I set my calendar for EST instead of CST. So naturally, when I finally "got on the call" I was the only one. I was about to post here, when I realized my mistake.
> 
> I will DEFINITELY be on next Tuesday's call.
> 
> <smacks hand to forehead>





You're fine, Loved one.  You are most definitely okay.    Whether you are able to call in or not does not stop the love nor the prayers for you.

The Prayer Team has you covered.    We'll be back on the line this Thursday [January 5] at 10:00 p.m.   

It is well, Angel.   It is well.  It really is.


----------



## TrishaB

I totally forgot tonight, I only listen but it helps me so much......


----------



## Shimmie

We love you TrishaB ...  

It's okay to listen and allow the Lord to soothe your heart.


----------



## Shimmie

*God's Love Letter ...  Ephesians Chapter One...*

_Dearest Love of God:_  :heart2:

1 Paul, an apostle of Jesus Christ by the will of God, to the saints which are at Ephesus, and to the faithful in Christ Jesus: 

*2 Grace be to you, and peace, from God our Father, and from the Lord Jesus Christ. 

3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ: 

4 According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love: *

* 5 Having predestinated us *unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will, 

6 *To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved. *

7 In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace; 

*8 Wherein he hath abounded toward us in all wisdom and prudence;*

9 Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself:

10 That in the dispensation of the fulness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; even in him:
*
11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will: *

12 That we should be to the praise of his glory, who first trusted in Christ. 

13 In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, *ye were sealed with that holy Spirit of promise, *

14 Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory. 

15 Wherefore I also, after I heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus, and love unto all the saints, 
*
16 Cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers*; 
*
17 That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him: 

18 The eyes of your UNDERSTANDING being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,* 

19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,

20 Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places, 

21 Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come: 

22 And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church, 

23 Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.


----------



## joy2day

Shimmie said:


> Hi  Joy...
> 
> There's so much in store for one so precious as you.


 
Shimmie, I so appreciate you. You don't know how much. I need to stay connected with you guys around here. You will never know how much your encouragement means. And I pray that the Lord would magnify and bless you and all of the prayer warriors100 times for all of the prayer/encouragement you so graciously pour out.

I am so ready to see all sorts of awesome manifestations this year! Let the Lord be MAGNIFIED!

*see* you guys on Thursday


----------



## Laela

joy2day, good to 'see' you on here again... Happy New Year!


----------



## Laela

*Prayer request:*

Please pray for salvation and revival among the youths in schools across this country, from elementary to college. I ask that we lift up the ones who are in Christ who are witnessing to their peers in the midst of peer pressure and temptation, that God strengthen them. Pray against the spirits of suicide and depression.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> *Prayer request:*
> 
> Please pray for salvation and revival among the youths in schools across this country, from elementary to college. I ask that we lift up the ones who are in Christ who are witnessing to their peers in the midst of peer pressure and temptation, that God strengthen them. Pray against the spirits of suicide and depression.



Indeed to this, 

Adding that they are protected from the spirit of 'Adultery'... 

Yes... marrying to 'other gods' outside of Jesus.   That their hearts and minds are set like flint, to follow God and not the gods of this world.   In Jesus' Name.   

Drugs will not be their god 

Sex will not be their god 

homosexuality will not have any place in their hearts or minds, let alone their lives.   Praise Jesus.

Jail will never be their Destiny, not in any form.  They will be upholders of the law and down trod the evils of this world. 

In Jesus' Name.  

They shall Know the Truth who is Jesus and the Truth that they know will keep them free.    They shall hunger and thirst after righteousness and not for the wines of sin.

"Amein"


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Here are my prayer requests:

1.  For a breakthrough in certain areas of my life  
2. For my friend to pass her CPA exam tomorrow.
3. For my cousin to be covered as he travels with the Navy.  He's going ot be shipping out soon.
4. For my own safety when dealing with certain clients.
5. For my ability to hear clearly what the Lord is telling me to do in certain circumstances I'm experiencing.    Sometimes we can be too close to a situation to know what God is really telling us.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/prayer warriors, 
Please pray for Stacy English in Atlanta. She's been missing since 12/26. Her car was found today, but still no trace of her. Please pray for her family as well. I look forward to the prayer line tonight. God bless...


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Hello Ladies

I am asking for prayer for new employment  with just the right amount of salary more than enough to provide for myself and son. I ask for an open door to move on quickly.

Prayer for protection and peace at current job enviornment until it is time move on to another job. Prayer for protection from a vindictive-passive agressive manager.

Prayer for current debt to be paid off in full soon.

Prayer that I shall not be moved by what is going on around me at current job---this department is stressful.

Prayer for peace of mind and confidence in this stressful time I am encountering.

Thank You ladies, I look forward to calling in tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

BlessedStarlette said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am asking for prayer for new employment  with just the right amount of salary more than enough to provide for myself and son. I ask for an open door to move on quickly.
> 
> Prayer for protection and peace at current job enviornment until it is time move on to another job. Prayer for protection from a vindictive-passive agressive manager.
> 
> Prayer for current debt to be paid off in full soon.
> 
> Prayer that I shall not be moved by what is going on around me at current job---this department is stressful.
> 
> Prayer for peace of mind and confidence in this stressful time I am encountering.
> 
> Thank You ladies, I look forward to calling in tonight.



:welcome3:    We're so glad you'll be able to join us.   

We 'live' to love and we love to pray.


----------



## delitefulmane

Hello Ladies,

I would like pray for:
-My godfather, who just turned 90  , for his health and strength. 
-My best friend, for direction and guidance in her life. 
-My co-worker's 4 month-old nephew who was pronounced dead and brought back to life.  
-My friend, who is struggling spiritually.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Persevere until He gives you your reward! Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies, I missed you all tonight I got in the last two mins, but I know that yokes were broken, hearts were encouraged and left more determined to go on...


----------



## joy2day

The prayers and the Word that was brought forth tonight was sheer AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Shimmie

BlessedStarlette said:


> Persevere until He gives you your reward! Amen!



That's right Loved one...    You 'caught' this  

_*‎2 John 8: 

Take care of yourselves; don't throw away all the labor that has been spent on you, but persevere till God gives you your reward.*_


  

Take care of yourselves

Don't let God's hard work for your blessings be wasted

Keep going,, Keep believing, Don't give up... 

Perservere until He gives you your reward, fir it's coming and will not be denied.  

  Praise God...  Praise God..... Praise God...  

God loves each of you sooooooooooooo much.   

'This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears....   [Isaiah 38:5]


----------



## Shimmie

For those being troubled, harrassed, bullied, annoyed, pestered, agitated....



_*From henceforth let no man trouble me: for I bear in my body the marks of the Lord Jesus.

Galatians 6:17*_

Did anyone just read the first two words of this scripture.... ?

God said.....

*From Henceforth....*

Ummmm, from this moment on... LET NO MAN trouble me, for I bear in my body, the marks of the Lord Jesus.

You've already endured the persecution that comes from the enemy satan who was mad when you chose Jesus over him.    You've been picked on long enough.   Family and friends, calling you out; not supporting your life in Christ, making you out to be an outcast... dragging you through the mud of false slander and ridicule..   

We won't talk about the co-workers who side eye you for reading your Bible during YOUR lunch break... and then some.  

Nevertheless, it all stops here...

From Henceforth... let no man trouble me, for I bear in my body the marks of Jesus Christ our Lord and Saviour.    

In Jesus' Name,  Amen...

Sweet sleep everyone    You've paid your dues.


----------



## Renewed1

^^^Thank you Shimmie, TraciChanel and others I'm sure I'm forgetting. Oftentimes, reading the encouraging words, give me the strength to wipe my tears and persevere. 

My housing situation just made a turn for the worst, I'm going to be evicted. THANK GOD! I do have loving family members to live with in two different states. I don't know which way to go; what God wants me to do and the sad part is I don't want to call either state "home."  Plus a whole bunch of other stuff that makes me just wanna cry.

Sorry for the vent, I just had to get it off my chest. I'm going to sleep now so I can have some peace for a few hours.


----------



## biancaelyse

Shimmie said:


> For those being troubled, harrassed, bullied, annoyed, pestered, agitated....
> 
> 
> 
> _*From henceforth let no man trouble me: for I bear in my body the marks of the Lord Jesus.*_
> 
> _*Galatians 6:17*_
> 
> Did anyone just read the first two words of this scripture.... ?
> 
> God said.....
> 
> *From Henceforth....*
> 
> Ummmm, from this moment on... LET NO MAN trouble me, for I bear in my body, the marks of the Lord Jesus.
> 
> You've already endured the persecution that comes from the enemy satan who was mad when you chose Jesus over him. You've been picked on long enough. Family and friends, calling you out; not supporting your life in Christ, making you out to be an outcast... dragging you through the mud of false slander and ridicule..
> 
> We won't talk about the co-workers who side eye you for reading your Bible during YOUR lunch break... and then some.
> 
> Nevertheless, it all stops here...
> 
> From Henceforth... let no man trouble me, for I bear in my body the marks of Jesus Christ our Lord and Saviour.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen...
> 
> Sweet sleep everyone  You've paid your dues.


 
In Jesus' name AMEN!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel

MarriageMaterial, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. Here's a scripture I read the other day in Isaiah chapter 43:2, 13 (NLT):

"When you go through deep waters, I will be with you. When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown. When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up; the flames will not consume you...From eternity to eternity I am God. No one can snatch anyone out of my hand. No one can undo what I have done."

Marriagematerial, I know in my heart God is with you through all of this. He will see you through. We will keep you lifted up in prayer for sure. 
Sending you a PM too...


----------



## Laela

I missed the call; but thank you ladies for praying for this young woman and her family... this 'friend' of hers sounds suspect and when I first heard the news I asked God to protect her wherever she is. what I love about her parents when I saw their interview was that they seemed to be in such peace and confident about finding her. 

Such a beautiful young woman.. .







TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies/prayer warriors,
> Please pray for Stacy English in Atlanta. She's been missing since 12/26. Her car was found today, but still no trace of her. Please pray for her family as well. I look forward to the prayer line tonight. God bless...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I missed the call; but thank you ladies for praying for this young woman and her family... this 'friend' of hers sounds suspect and when I first heard the news I asked God to protect her wherever she is. what I love about her parents when I saw their interview was that they seemed to be in such peace and confident about finding her.
> 
> Such a beautiful young woman.. .



There is no 'mystery' in God who knows all things.   

Father in the name of Jesus, we thank you for bringing the answers swiftly and peacefully; revealing the answers of where this precious girl is.  Father God, she who was once lost is now found and only you get the honour and the glory and the praise, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

I enjoyed listening in on the call (as always). I am meditating on 2 John but I missed the chapter for the passage in Proverbs that was also read last night. Can anyone share it?  Thanks!!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I enjoyed listening in on the call (as always). I am meditating on 2 John but I missed the chapter for the passage in Proverbs that was also read last night. Can anyone share it?  Thanks!!



Sure Darlin'  

*Prov 18:17*

_
”The first to present his case seems right, till another comes forward & questions him” See both sides before u agree r disagree._

Sometimes when we've prayed, standing upon God's Word, believing for answered prayer, we may 'hear' a discouraging voice that says, it's not going to occur because 'so and so' or such and such.   And because of the delay the 'voice' sounds like the truth.   

But what does God's Word have to say about it?   God is the other voice who says that He will answer our prayers in spite of the circumstances or other 'voices' that say no.      

Before deciding compare the two for the truth.  

I can remember how my family chided and harrassed me because I was tithing.   There were financial challenges all around me yet I still tithed.   The harrassment was the first voice and it seemed 'right'.  

However, the voice of God spoke and continued to confirm His promises to me.   The second voice.    

I stayed with God and He never failed me.   

Our faith will many times not seem plausible nor make sense, however the Word doesn't have to make sense, all we have to do is trust and obey what God says.   He never pulls out of the fight we're enduring.  God always proves us strong.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you, Shimmie! I appreciate it!!

It was such a good word and I know that it can help many. Sometimes, a thought or voice may sound "logical" or "reasonable" but we must always refer to God and His word as the ultimate and final measure of what is true and what is false. A lot of things sound good and seem to "make sense" until you start comparing them to the Word. I've also encountered the opposite-where God is telling you something and you don't think it is Him because to a human it sounds irrational, illogical; again, measure it against His Word. 

I am definitely going to take this scripture to heart and meditate on it.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! I appreciate it!!
> 
> It was such a good word and I know that it can help many. Sometimes, a thought or voice may sound "logical" or "reasonable" but we must always refer to God and His word as the ultimate and final measure of what is true and what is false. A lot of things sound good and seem to "make sense" until you start comparing them to the Word. I've also encountered the opposite-where God is telling you something and you don't think it is Him because to a human it sounds irrational, illogical; again, measure it against His Word.
> 
> I am definitely going to take this scripture to heart and meditate on it.



 Sashaa08 ...  

Now you know God was 'reminding' me of this same lesson big time...    :blush3:


----------



## ellebelle88

I will be tuning in on Tuesday. I am praying for:

- Spiritual growth and to be a better person.
- My mom to find a better job this year. 
- That God helps me figure out the next step in my life academically and professionally. 
- Close lasting friendships
- Peace with myself and happiness.


----------



## Shimmie

ellebelle88 said:


> I will be tuning in on Tuesday. I am praying for:
> 
> - Spiritual growth and to be a better person.
> - My mom to find a better job this year.
> - That God helps me figure out the next step in my life academically and professionally.
> - Close lasting friendships
> - Peace with myself and happiness.



ellebelle88 ...

Looking forward to having you join us.    Your prayers will definitely be lifted up.  

What kind of work does your mom have a gift for?  What does she want to do?  What kind of job will make her happy and look forward to?


----------



## ellebelle88

Shimmie said:


> ellebelle88 ...
> 
> Looking forward to having you join us.    Your prayers will definitely be lifted up.
> 
> What kind of work does your mom have a gift for?  What does she want to do?  What kind of job will make her happy and look forward to?



Thank you Shimmie. I'm looking forward to it as well. My mom just got her Masters +30 in counseling. She wants to work in the public schools as a guidance counselor but very few school districts are hiring, especially counselors. And those who are retired, are coming back TARYing (I think that's what its called) which is when retired people continue to work within the school district receiving their same pay.


----------



## Shimmie

ellebelle88 said:


> Thank you Shimmie. I'm looking forward to it as well. My mom just got her Masters +30 in counseling. She wants to work in the public schools as a guidance counselor but very few school districts are hiring, especially counselors. And those who are retired, are coming back TARYing (I think that's what its called) which is when retired people continue to work within the school district receiving their same pay.



Okay, now we have more information for 'directly' addressing her job requests.    

Thanks Love.  "See" you tomorrow night.   Also remember that you are always free to add (or edit) your prayer requests.


----------



## Shimmie

*Scripture for Tomorrow's Prayer Celebration...*

_*The skies and the earth belong to you. 
You made the world and everything in it. *
You created the north and the south. 

*Your arm has great power. 
Your hand is strong; your right hand is lifted up.
Your kingdom is built on what is right and fair. 
Love and truth are in all you do.*
_

Just meditate on this whenever you can... Make notes on what God is speaking to your heart.  It's saying volumes.   

The Word is from Psalm 89 ...


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies, 
I would like to pray in thanksgiving for my Nana who turns 86 tomorrow! She is the best grandma in the WORLD.  I would like to pray that God will continue to bless her with longevity - I love her soooo much. Btw, a lady at my church celebrated her 103rd b-day this past Sunday. Wow... Looking forward to tonight ladies...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I would like to pray in thanksgiving for my Nana who turns 86 tomorrow! She is the best grandma in the WORLD.  I would like to pray that God will continue to bless her with longevity - I love her soooo much. Btw, a lady at my church celebrated her 103rd b-day this past Sunday. Wow... Looking forward to tonight ladies...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wow!  86 and counting.  "Happy Loving Birthday" to 'Nana'.   

My Auntie is 102 and has more energy than I do...   Her memory is sharp and she is just as 'fiesty' as ever and all for the Lord. 

Praise God for longevity and the love of His grace and mercies over us.


----------



## TraciChanel

Thank you, Shimmie! God bless your auntie. What a blessing to live to that age - with ALL your mental faculties intact 



Shimmie said:


> Wow!  86 and counting.  "Happy Loving Birthday" to 'Nana'.
> 
> My Auntie is 102 and has more energy than I do...   Her memory is sharp and she is just as 'fiesty' as ever and all for the Lord.
> 
> Praise God for longevity and the love of His grace and mercies over us.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! God bless your auntie. What a blessing to live to that age - with ALL your mental faculties intact



I think she's going to out live Moses.  

At 120, his eyes were not dim, neither was his strength abated.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

Looking forward to calling in tonight ladies. I will come back and add my prayer request once I get home from work.


----------



## joy2day

Hi ladies,

Looking forward to the call tonight ...

I would like to lift up two dear friends that are currently unemployed,

Serena and Marc. Both have been unemployed for well over a year.

I would also like to pray for peace in my neighborhood. On Sunday morning a very young man, 19, was shot and killed in a robbery near my home. The perpetrator wanted this young man's Nike's. It is so dreadfully sad, there are days when I wonder what is going to become of some of our people if they don't turn it around ... Mentality is all screwed up.

See y'all later.


----------



## Laela

Please pray for the families of Stacey English and  Phoenix Coldon

I can only imagine the pain of a missing loved one.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

-Pray for a friend who feels like she is in a dry place spiritually and desires to be close to God. 

-Pray for church leaders. That they would lead by the Spirit of God and not their flesh. They would lead the people to Christ and not themselves.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Prayer for my dad.  He's been sick and miserable since 2002 although he's only been in serious decline since 2009.  He misses my mom and hates not being able to get around. He told his hospice nurse that he is ready to die and doesn't understand why it's taking so long.  He just kind of sits there staring off into space like he's in pain.  



I'll be dialing in tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Prayer for my dad.  He's been sick and miserable since 2002 although he's only been in serious decline since 2009.  He misses my mom and hates not being able to get around. He told his hospice nurse that he is ready to die and doesn't understand why it's taking so long.  He just kind of sits there staring off into space like he's in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be dialing in tonight.



Surrounding your Dad with love...


----------



## biancaelyse

I know this is late but I am asking for prayer for my friend that is in the hospital on dialysis from both kidneys failing.


----------



## ellebelle88

biancaelyse said:


> I know this is late but I am asking for prayer for my friend that is in the hospital on dialysis from both kidneys failing.



I just sent up a prayer. I really hope your friend makes a full recovery.


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie where is the scripture for the North and South?


----------



## Shimmie

Father God, thank you in Jesus' Name

for the Gift of Your

*GPS *

to us.

You have given us a clear direction






_The skies and the earth belong to you. 
You made the world and everything in it. 
You created the north and the south. 

Your arm has great power. 
Your hand is strong; your right hand is lifted up.
Your kingdom is built on what is right and fair. 
Love and truth are in all you do.


Psalm 89:11-13 _

​


----------



## joy2day

With the Lord's GPS, we'll never get lost ...

Thanks for the insight Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie

Remember the Prodigal Son?   Who was lost and then was found?  (Luke 16)

The Prodigal Son's father who loved him so, was deeply broken hearted to see him go...

He gave his son the riches of which he asked and unknown to the Son, he gave him something else, miles and miles of love and prayers and the gift of . . . 




​
For his father knew that one day, his son would wake up and find his way back home.   

No matter what, we are never lost and never in the dark.   We are never going to fall off of the edge, no matter how close it seems.   Our Destiny is always sure, in God our Father forevermore.  

In Jesus' Name.... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

joy2day said:


> With the Lord's GPS, we'll never get lost ...
> 
> Thanks for the insight Shimmie.



  Lovely Joy...

God's GPS is "*G*uaranteed *P*lacement *S*ecured"

We're not just roaming in existance with no where to go.

We each have a Plan, Purpose, Destiny all in God here on earth.


----------



## ellebelle88

Whoever prayed for me, thank you for that powerful prayer! Wow. I hope that this week goes well for you ladies. I'll be tuning in again on Thursday.


----------



## Shimmie

ellebelle88 said:


> Whoever prayed for me, thank you for that powerful prayer! Wow. I hope that this week goes well for you ladies. I'll be tuning in again on Thursday.



It was Health&hair28 and TraciChanel two powerful prayer warriors.  They take each prayer request to heart and prepare for prayer ahead of time.  

Looking forward to 'seeing' you on Thursday evening at 10:00 p.m. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

For Thursday Night's Prayer Celebration:

Scripture to Soothe the Heart...

"_When my life had almost gone, 

 *I remembered the Lord.* 
 *I prayed to you, and you heard my prayers in your Holy Temple*. 

 "People who worship useless idols give up their loyalty to you. 
 But I will praise and thank you while I give sacrifices to you, 
 and I will keep my promises to you. 

Salvation comes from the Lord!"

Jonah 2:7-9 NCV_

Loved Ones... It's not over...

Even Jonah, when he was in the very pit of the belly of the Whale...recognized that there was another direction for him...

He too, had God's North and South...


----------



## Shimmie

I urge you, first of all, to pray for all people. Ask God to help them; intercede on their behalf, and give thanks for them. 

Pray this way for kings and all who are in authority so that we can live peaceful and quiet lives marked by godliness and dignity. 

*This is good and pleases God our Savior, for he wants everyone to be saved and understand the truth. *

– 1 Timothy 2:1-3


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Last night was awesome ladies!!!  As always it was great to tune in and hear your voices.  




Shimmie
Thanks for that powerful prayer you prayed last night for my dad.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Last night was awesome ladies!!!  As always it was great to tune in and hear your voices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmie
> Thanks for that powerful prayer you prayed last night for my dad.



I'm so glad you were able to call in.  Praying for you and your Dad is an honour.   And with your permission, I have 'adopted' him as my Dad.  :blush3:

The prayers continue even beyond the calls and requests. 

Love and hugs to you, Precious 'NG' and please keep us posted.   Give Dad a HUGE hug from his new _daughter   _ and from the rest of our Prayer Team. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Shimmie said:


> I'm so glad you were able to call in. Praying for you and your Dad is an honour. And with your permission, I have 'adopted' him as my Dad. :blush3:
> 
> The prayers continue even beyond the calls and requests.
> 
> Love and hugs to you, Precious 'NG' and please keep us posted. Give Dad a HUGE hug from his new _daughter  _and from the rest of our Prayer Team.
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Aww Shimmie (my new "sis" lol).  That's so sweet.  I will be sure to tell him today when I stop by there after work.  

That will make him smile.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Aww Shimmie (my new "sis" lol).  That's so sweet.  I will be sure to tell him today when I stop by there after work.
> 
> That will make him smile.



Dad is still covered in prayer and under the Blood of Jesus.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Please pray that I receive spiritual guidance/direction and that financially DH and I will continue to meet our family's needs with extra money left over to increase our savings account.  Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

_He shall dwell on high: 
his place of defence shall be the munitions of rocks: 
bread shall be given him; 
his waters shall be sure.

Isaiah 33:16 _​

God's promise of provision for you is 'Sure'.   Your prayers and dreams will not wither and die.   God is watering them anew with 'Sure Waters'.


----------



## ebsalita

Hello ladies - sorry I haven't participated in the thread since New Year.  I've had real trouble with the new internet connection - it's very temperamental.  I hope to be back on the calls next week Tuesday, God willing.  (The first 8 days of each month is bad for me as it's month end so I work long and hard and I need all the sleep I can get, so waking up at 3am to join is just too much for me.  I wish I could join but I already sleep very little, any less and I start to feel crazy, lol!)

Thank God for bringing me through 2011 with my smile still intact despite the ups and downs   I love God for that, He is the keeper of my sanity and my smile - when I think of that I just have to praise Him.

Just to let you know I haven't stopped praying for you or thinking about you and to wish you a happy and blessed 2012.


----------



## TraciChanel

Welcome back ebsalita! Happy 2012...I look forward to speaking with you on the prayer line


----------



## Miss Kane

Hello Ladies,

This is my first time posting here. I will be joining the calls this coming week. I ask for prayer for my husband. I pray that he accepts Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior.

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting here. I will be joining the calls this coming week. I ask for prayer for my husband. I pray that he accepts Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior.
> 
> Thanks!



:welcome3:    Indeed the prayers begin right now.


----------



## Zeal

Hey all!  I am in bed by this time as I have to get up at 4 AM. I get home from work about 6 and go to bed at 9 PM.  Keep in prayer.  I desire Favor.  I had an interview for a job closer to home.  I have had a desire to work for this company for years.  I am believing God for this job.  Please stand with me.


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Hello ladies - sorry I haven't participated in the thread since New Year.  I've had real trouble with the new internet connection - it's very temperamental.  I hope to be back on the calls next week Tuesday, God willing.  (The first 8 days of each month is bad for me as it's month end so I work long and hard and I need all the sleep I can get, so waking up at 3am to join is just too much for me.  I wish I could join but I already sleep very little, any less and I start to feel crazy, lol!)
> 
> Thank God for bringing me through 2011 with my smile still intact despite the ups and downs   I love God for that, He is the keeper of my sanity and my smile - when I think of that I just have to praise Him.
> 
> Just to let you know I haven't stopped praying for you or thinking about you and to wish you a happy and blessed 2012.



Continue to get your rest, sweetheart; for while you are sleeping, you are surrounded by the love of God and the loving prayers of your sisters here at LHCF...

Much love  to you...


----------



## Shimmie

Zeal said:


> Hey all!  I am in bed by this time as I have to get up at 4 AM. I get home from work about 6 and go to bed at 9 PM.  Keep in prayer.  I desire Favor.  I had an interview for a job closer to home.  I have had a desire to work for this company for years.  I am believing God for this job.  Please stand with me.



  Hi Zeal, indeed we will keep you in prayer.   Thanking God for much favour for you in all and every area of your heart and life.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Love to Mom and family.  Praying all is well with Mom and sisters.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ladies I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it on Tuesday or not but, I do want you to remember me in prayer, there is something that I would like to do job related  in the next few weeks and need the favour of God ...I will reveal more at a later date


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ebsalita glad so see you back on the board...I've been thinking about you and totally forgot about the 5 hour time difference... what a sacrifice you make, the Lord will honour you for it...


----------



## TraciChanel

mst1908,
Happy New Year! I just wanted to ask you how is your co-worker doing? Any updates?



mst1908 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Please pray for my co-worker Georgina she is having surgery on Monday to remove a cancerous tumor on her brain.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## TraciChanel

Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
Please pray in agreement with me that the Holy Spirit will be over this forum (Christian forum), and that anyone who visits can be uplifted, ministered and witnessed to in a loving manner (John 13:35).  Pray for harmony, respect and love between each other regardless of denomination, or view points, etc. Pray that the Holy Spirit will govern our behavior, and our “speech”, and our words so that no one will be stumbled and that we in NO WAY misrepresent our Lord and savior Jesus Christ. Let God’s glory shine through. Also pray that we would all see each other as God sees us; because God loves us before we love Him or come to know Him. 

*1 John 4:19, 20 *(NLT): “We love each other because he loved us first. If someone says, “I love God,” but hates a Christian brother or sister, that person is a liar; for if we don’t love people we can see, how can we love God, whom we cannot see? “


----------



## Sashaa08

I will be listening in on the call tomorrow evening. I am asking special prayer on for all of my sisters under attack at work. Whether it is burn out, critical superiors, gossipy/hateful co-workers, stress/anxiety, whatever it is that God will provide grace and favor-that the works of their hands our blessed, they are blessed when they come in, blessed when they go out, that they will approach their work with new energy and vigor, that there will be increase and promotions, and that we will behave in such a way that we will draw people to Christ.


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  *Prayer Updates*  :Rose:

You are free to PM your prayer requests to us for *Privacy*. 

Your name will not be mentioned on the Prayer Line only the 'areas' of concern. 

Please feel free to PM the Prayer Team members: 

TraciChanel 

Health&hair28

Shimmie

God answers prayer; He loves you just that much and more.


God bless you...


----------



## MissPee

Happy New Year's Ladies,

I pray the Lord blesses us all throughout this year abundantly! I won't be able to make the call tomorrow night. My church is in consecration so I'll be in the Lords house but please keep me n my daughter in prayer.


----------



## mst1908

TraciChanel said:


> @mst1908,
> Happy New Year! I just wanted to ask you how is your co-worker doing? Any updates?



TraciChanel- Happy New Year, My co-worker Georgina is doing AWESOME praise God I actually spoke with her on last week and Georgina said she is getting stronger every day. She actually told me that she has been working from home a few hours a day. Since I work in Human Resources she just wanted to give me an update on her status. Recap: My co-worker Georgina had surgery to remove a cancerous tumor on her brain. All is can say is Glory be to God!!! Thank you TraciChanel for checking up on Georgina. I told Georgina that my "prayer family" was praying for her and she said Thanks.


----------



## TraciChanel

mst1908, that is wonderful - Praise God!! 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Shimmie

Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray... 

Let nothing move you...let nothing take your place.  You own what God has given you...it's yours for always...  


_ “Therefore, my dear brothers and sisters, stand firm. Let nothing move you. Always give yourselves fully to the work of the Lord, because you know that your labor in the Lord is not in vain.” 1 Corinthians 15:58 (NIV)_


----------



## TraciChanel

The prayer line was so good this evening! As always 

Thanks to everyone on the line tonight. @Lissa0821, and joy2day I'm so glad you joined us tonight!


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> The prayer line was so good this evening! As always
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the line tonight. Lissa0821, I'm so glad you joined us tonight!



We had a real 'Sister Party'     :reddancer:

We love you  

joy2day  ( You are such a beautiful sister  )

@Saasha08   (Happy Birthday to Dad  )

Iwanthealthyhair67 (Precious and loved our sister and prayer warrior)

Lissa0821   (Have a wonderful lunch date tomorrow  )

And to those who called in to listen ... We love you too.


----------



## joy2day

:heart2::heart2::heart2:You guys are AWESOME. Just absolutely awesome women of God. Shimmie, you gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Shimmie

joy2day said:


> :heart2::heart2::heart2:You guys are AWESOME. Just absolutely awesome women of God. Shimmie, you gave me a good laugh!



   I'm so glad.    joy2day.    Girl, I'm a riot and a piece of work.  

I love you beautiful sister.   Keep that joy glowing...


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 


 





Or  'gif' at least


----------



## Shimmie

Sweet Sleep Everyone  

See you on Thursday after the 'Black out'.


----------



## Renewed1

I wasn't online Tuesday. But thank you everyone for your prayers.


----------



## Lissa0821

Thank you so much for your prayers and words of encouragement on the call.  I had the lunch date......and like the bible states you can judge a tree by the fruit.  He looked good, he smelled good, was saying all the right things but I just didn't have peace.  I can't put my finger on it exactly why at the moment.  But I have walked with God long enough to know, "trying to fit a square peg in a round hole" will not work for me.  

I had a friend of mine laughing at me last night, when I told her about the date.  I told her exactly what I told God when the date was over, "Lord, think I am going to stick around the Cross a little while longer concerning this part of my life"

Thank you again for your prayers.  I will definitely be on the call tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers and words of encouragement on the call.  I had the lunch date......and like the bible states you can judge a tree by the fruit.
> 
> *He looked good, he smelled good, was saying all the right things but I just didn't have peace.  I can't put my finger on it exactly why at the moment. *
> 
> But I have walked with God long enough to know, "trying to fit a square peg in a round hole" will not work for me.
> 
> I had a friend of mine laughing at me last night, when I told her about the date.  I told her exactly what I told God when the date was over, "Lord, think I am going to stick around the Cross a little while longer concerning this part of my life"
> 
> Thank you again for your prayers.  I will definitely be on the call tonight.



He was 'broke' ...  All 'broke' men look and smell good.  

Okay, not 'all', but a few.   



Seriously, I'm so glad for the Holy Spirit Lissa and I'm happy that you were able to pick up on what God already knew.   You are precious to God and He loves protecting you and reserving you for His very best.  

Looking forward to Prayer tonight.


----------



## mst1908

[FONT=&quot]Hello Prayer Warriors,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
So I’m at work and something just came to my mind. I recall someone posting a comment about praying for those who are “under attack at work”. I believe we should not only pray for the person who is under attack but also prayer for the person who is “doing the attacking”. We really never know what a person is dealing with outside the work place (i.e. home, relationships, health wise and etc.) and many times those problems are the “root” causes behind the reason they are behaving in such an unpleasant manner. I’m not making excuses for people’s negative behaviors but I’m just saying to PRAY FOR THEM AND HAVE MERCY. You never know but it could be YOUR very prayer that changes their heart or the situation they are going through. Lastly, if you have a job, thank God for it although it may not be your ‘dream’ job but at least you have a job. I work in Human Resources and I receive calls all day long from people who are out of work (well educated people) and are just looking for any type of work. COUNT YOUR BLESSINGS![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
But I say to you, love your enemies, bless those who curse you, do good to those who hate you, and pray for those who spitefully use you and persecute you.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]~Matthew 5:44[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Have a Blessed Day, Ladies[/FONT]


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> He was 'broke' ...  All 'broke' men look and smell good.
> 
> Okay, not 'all', but a few.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm so glad for the Holy Spirit Lissa and I'm happy that you were able to pick up on what God already knew.   You are precious to God and He loves protecting you and reserving you for His very best.
> 
> Looking forward to Prayer tonight.



Thank God for a "discerning spirit"!!!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Shimmie

Blessed be the LORD, that hath given rest unto his people Israel, 
according to all that he promised: 


*There hath not failed One Word all his good promise, *
which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant.  


​


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies - I missed again last night - so tired these days.  I did go to prayer warfare at church on Weds night though.  It was interesting/powerful/thought provoking, I'll go again, I think.


----------



## Laela

Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things. 

We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck.  I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.  

Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.

Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.


----------



## ebsalita

All I can say is Thank God. Isn't he good?!? 

I'm glad you're both safe and well. 



Laela said:


> Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things.
> 
> We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck.  I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.
> 
> Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm thanking God that you and your nephew are alright..

Lord thank for sparing the life of our dear sister and her nephew, thank that you were in the midst and they went through unscaved.  I ask that there will be no backlash from the accident, no hidden injuries will surface in the name of Jesus.  And Lord I pray for new transportation for my sister thank you for being her provider and the supplier of all her needs in Jesus mighty name. AMen!



Laela said:


> Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things.
> 
> We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck. I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.
> 
> Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.


----------



## TraciChanel

Laela,
Praise God you and your nephew were spared! Life is so precious and we forget that it could be over so quickly. I also escaped an auto accident that could have takn my life - twice. So, I can imagine how you must feel.  Thank you so much for sharing and reminding us how Good God is!


Laela said:


> Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things.
> 
> We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck.  I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.
> 
> Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.


----------



## BostonMaria

Laela I'm so glad that you and your nephew are ok!!  And you're right God is always in control and we need to have faith that He's taking care of us


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things.
> 
> We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck.  I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.
> 
> Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.



Laela  Rose.....

   Oh Laela,  Praise God for protecting you and your nephew.   I almost didn't log in today.   But I'm glad because it would have broken my heart to have missed this post of yours.  

You do indeed have far more life ahead as well as hubbie and your nephew.   I happy that you slept throughout the night, God was comforting you.  

You are among my dearest of loving sisters, I can't be without you.  Who else would keep me in line and out of trouble.  

I'm crying right now because I'm so happy that you're okay.   

Father, thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for keeping Laela and her precious nephew safe and without injury.   Thank you for continuing to protect them no matter where they are or when, you will always be their Jehovah Nissi, Lord and protector.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

I love you Precious sister  :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Laela,
> Praise God you and your nephew were spared! Life is so precious and we forget that it could be over so quickly. I also escaped an auto accident that could have takn my life - twice. So, I can imagine how you must feel.  Thank you so much for sharing and reminding us how Good God is!



 TraciChanel, you're here and I could not be more happy and blessed that you are.   

With all of my heart...

Shimmie..


----------



## BostonMaria

Just wanted to say that last month I was kinda nervous because I am taking my LAST class towards my masters degree in March.  My courses are $3200 a class and because its only one class I didn't qualify for financial aid.  So I thought to myself, God is good and if I got this far I know he won't let me down. I was going to just pay it in cash, but I wanted to believe that God would listen to my prayers so I asked Him to please help me.

Mid-December I received a letter from my university sent to all students that may be interested in applying for a scholarship.  I applied literally the last day and sent it in. I have never applied for a scholarship, but I know you have to be very detailed and specific on the letter.  I thanked God for the money and sent that letter on its merry way LOL  I prayed to God and then just kept thanking Him every day.  I refused to believe I wasn't going to get it.  The letter said that all candidates would be notified last week. I wasn't notified, but I didn't give up.  Kept thanking God for the money.

Well today I woke up and there it was! I got the scholarship! So now my tuition is paid and I'm on my way to graduating in May as planned. God is good. Just wanted to share with you ladies.


----------



## TraciChanel

BostonMaria:  What a great testimony!! That is something for me to remember. When it looks like it's not going to happen (whatever "it" is) thank Him anyway. That's the faith He wants us to have!


----------



## Shimmie

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to say that last month I was kinda nervous because I am taking my LAST class towards my masters degree in March.  My courses are $3200 a class and because its only one class I didn't qualify for financial aid.  So I thought to myself, God is good and if I got this far I know he won't let me down. I was going to just pay it in cash, but I wanted to believe that God would listen to my prayers so I asked Him to please help me.
> 
> Mid-December I received a letter from my university sent to all students that may be interested in applying for a scholarship.  I applied literally the last day and sent it in. I have never applied for a scholarship, but I know you have to be very detailed and specific on the letter.  I thanked God for the money and sent that letter on its merry way LOL  I prayed to God and then just kept thanking Him every day.  I refused to believe I wasn't going to get it.  The letter said that all candidates would be notified last week. I wasn't notified, but I didn't give up.  Kept thanking God for the money.
> 
> Well today I woke up and there it was! I got the scholarship! So now my tuition is paid and I'm on my way to graduating in May as planned. God is good. Just wanted to share with you ladies.



Awesome testimony Maria...  



Praise God


----------



## mst1908

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to say that last month I was kinda nervous because I am taking my LAST class towards my masters degree in March.  My courses are $3200 a class and because its only one class I didn't qualify for financial aid.  So I thought to myself, God is good and if I got this far I know he won't let me down. I was going to just pay it in cash, but I wanted to believe that God would listen to my prayers so I asked Him to please help me.
> 
> Mid-December I received a letter from my university sent to all students that may be interested in applying for a scholarship.  I applied literally the last day and sent it in. I have never applied for a scholarship, but I know you have to be very detailed and specific on the letter.  I thanked God for the money and sent that letter on its merry way LOL  I prayed to God and then just kept thanking Him every day.  I refused to believe I wasn't going to get it.  The letter said that all candidates would be notified last week. I wasn't notified, but I didn't give up.  Kept thanking God for the money.
> 
> Well today I woke up and there it was! I got the scholarship! So now my tuition is paid and I'm on my way to graduating in May as planned. God is good. Just wanted to share with you ladies.



Glory be to God! BostonMaria I know exactly what you are talking about. I was in the same situation as an undergraduate and God was ALWAYS right on time!!!

My name is Maria also. I tell you us "Maria's" are not only smart but beautiful too, lol . I completed my Masters in December 2010. BostonMaria you are one step away from the finish line. I'm so happy for you! Any plans to go back for a PhD??

God Bless,
Maria

Sent from my Droid


----------



## nathansgirl1908

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to say that last month I was kinda nervous because I am taking my LAST class towards my masters degree in March.  My courses are $3200 a class and because its only one class I didn't qualify for financial aid.  So I thought to myself, God is good and if I got this far I know he won't let me down. I was going to just pay it in cash, but I wanted to believe that God would listen to my prayers so I asked Him to please help me.
> 
> Mid-December I received a letter from my university sent to all students that may be interested in applying for a scholarship.  I applied literally the last day and sent it in. I have never applied for a scholarship, but I know you have to be very detailed and specific on the letter.  I thanked God for the money and sent that letter on its merry way LOL  I prayed to God and then just kept thanking Him every day.  I refused to believe I wasn't going to get it.  The letter said that all candidates would be notified last week. I wasn't notified, but I didn't give up.  Kept thanking God for the money.
> 
> Well today I woke up and there it was! I got the scholarship! So now my tuition is paid and I'm on my way to graduating in May as planned. God is good. Just wanted to share with you ladies.


Awesome testimony BostonMaria!!!!!!

This was what I needed to read right now.


----------



## sidney

Laela, we thank God for protecting and keeping you!  I praise God that he spared your life, he was with you in the midst of it all! But the most beautiful thing about it is the powerful testimony you have shared here!  

O, death where is thy sting!  O,death where is thy victory!  Praise God for your confidence, to have have the victory even over death. Your heart is ready, prepared--but God is not has so many more lives to touch through you.  May he keep you and your nephew with everything that has been going on.  I pray God uses this for you're nephews good as well...praying for you and yours!  






Laela said:


> Yesterday, I almost died. I lost my car in a head-on collision.. I never saw the car coming and only realize I was hit when my airbag deployed and everything was in slow motion...all I saw was white, and all that could come out of my mouth is JESUS and I don't recall how many times I called Him. My nephew was in the car with me and so upset.... you see, minutes before the accident, I told him he has a great life ahead of him and will do great things.
> 
> We were taken to the hospital and released and I'd braced for waking up with a stiff body. I slept soundly all night. This morning, I woke up with no excruciating pain, just a little stiffness in the shoulder/neck.  I know angels protected us, seeing what was ahead before we even got there; yet if I'd died, I'd loved to meet my Savior. Bob Marley used to say everybody wants to go to heaven, but no body wants to die. I thank Abba we are not in the hospital, laid out, missing body parts, bleeding. But walking out this testimony.
> 
> Today I continue to be grateful for the life God gave me; My mission isn't done. I am grateful that is was a wake-up call for my nephew, who lately has been questioning God. Are we all ready to die..to meet our maker? That is my prayer, that we are all ready.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers, but I also want to encourage you all today, that no matter what happens or how bad things look, *Abba Father is ALWAYS in control*. Trust Him.


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies,

Could someone please offer up a prayer for my local church and the denomination as a whole?  We have a pivotal decision to make and many local churches are earmarked for closure.  I don't even know what else to say except this is sad news and I'm praying and hoping for a victory.

Thanks in Jesus name.


----------



## Laela

Thank you ladies, for the heartfelt prayers and concern.... attorney hired. It's just a matter of time, because this one really is weird. We are both doing well physically, too, so thank you!

BostonMaria... that testimony made my day. Look at God!!

God bless~


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Thank you ladies, for the heartfelt prayers and concern.... attorney hired. It's just a matter of time, because this one really is weird. We are both doing well physically, too, so thank you!
> 
> BostonMaria... that testimony made my day. Look at God!!
> 
> God bless~



   Happy Tears...  Laela, I'm so glad that you and your nephew are okay.... beyond okay.  You are truly blessed and loved beyond words.


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Could someone please offer up a prayer for my local church and the denomination as a whole?  We have a pivotal decision to make and many local churches are earmarked for closure.  I don't even know what else to say except this is sad news and I'm praying and hoping for a victory.
> 
> Thanks in Jesus name.



Hey Darlin' ebsalita, indeed we are praying for you and your Church as well as the other Churches.   

I refuse to see any Church that honours God be closed or shut down.   We give God all of the honour and the glory for keeping open His houses which allow people to honour and to worship Him.  

God bless you, precious sister of ours.   We stand with you indeed.


----------



## Renewed1

Awesome prayers ladies.....


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Awesome prayers ladies.....



Last Night's Scriptures...

Psalm 18... I'll post the entire passage.  It will bless you.   

_*Recap:*  This is the Psalm that was mentioned ... "I cried out to God, my cry reached His ears.  He became wroth, He stood up and upon the wings of a Cherub (an angel) God came down and stood before my enemies._ 

Basically when we cry unto God, our cries reaches His ears.  He then comes down from His throne and stands before our enemies and says, "Now I'm in it!" You have to get through me to get to my child." 



*Psalm 18* 

*1I will love thee, O LORD, my strength. *

 2The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower. 

 3I will call upon the LORD, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies. 

 4The sorrows of death compassed me, and the floods of ungodly men made me afraid. 

 5The sorrows of hell compassed me about: the snares of death prevented me. 

*6In my distress I called upon the LORD, and cried unto my God: he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him, even into his ears. 

 7Then the earth shook and trembled; the foundations also of the hills moved and were shaken, because he was wroth. 

 8There went up a smoke out of his nostrils, and fire out of his mouth devoured: coals were kindled by it. 

 9He bowed the heavens also, and came down: and darkness was under his feet. 

 10And he rode upon a cherub, and did fly: yea, he did fly upon the wings of the wind. 

 11He made darkness his secret place; his pavilion round about him were dark waters and thick clouds of the skies. 

 12At the brightness that was before him his thick clouds passed, hail stones and coals of fire. 

 13The LORD also thundered in the heavens, and the Highest gave his voice; hail stones and coals of fire. 

 14Yea, he sent out his arrows, and scattered them; and he shot out lightnings, and discomfited them. 

 15Then the channels of waters were seen, and the foundations of the world were discovered at thy rebuke, O LORD, at the blast of the breath of thy nostrils. 

 16He sent from above, he took me, he drew me out of many waters. 

 17He delivered me from my strong enemy, and from them which hated me: for they were too strong for me. 

 18They prevented me in the day of my calamity: but the LORD was my stay. 

 19He brought me forth also into a large place; he delivered me, because he delighted in me. * 

20The LORD rewarded me according to my righteousness; according to the cleanness of my hands hath he recompensed me. 

 21For I have kept the ways of the LORD, and have not wickedly departed from my God. 

 22For all his judgments were before me, and I did not put away his statutes from me. 

 23I was also upright before him, and I kept myself from mine iniquity. 

 24Therefore hath the LORD recompensed me according to my righteousness, according to the cleanness of my hands in his eyesight. 

 25With the merciful thou wilt shew thyself merciful; with an upright man thou wilt shew thyself upright; 

 26With the pure thou wilt shew thyself pure; and with the froward thou wilt shew thyself froward. 

 27For thou wilt save the afflicted people; but wilt bring down high looks. 

 28For thou wilt light my candle: the LORD my God will enlighten my darkness. 

 29For by thee I have run through a troop; and by my God have I leaped over a wall. 

 30As for God, his way is perfect: the word of the LORD is tried: he is a buckler to all those that trust in him. 

 31For who is God save the LORD? or who is a rock save our God? 

 32It is God that girdeth me with strength, and maketh my way perfect. 

 33He maketh my feet like hinds' feet, and setteth me upon my high places. 

 34He teacheth my hands to war, so that a bow of steel is broken by mine arms. 

 35Thou hast also given me the shield of thy salvation: and thy right hand hath holden me up, and thy gentleness hath made me great. 

 36Thou hast enlarged my steps under me, that my feet did not slip. 

 37I have pursued mine enemies, and overtaken them: neither did I turn again till they were consumed. 

 38I have wounded them that they were not able to rise: they are fallen under my feet. 

 39For thou hast girded me with strength unto the battle: thou hast subdued under me those that rose up against me. 

 40Thou hast also given me the necks of mine enemies; that I might destroy them that hate me. 

 41They cried, but there was none to save them: even unto the LORD, but he answered them not. 

 42Then did I beat them small as the dust before the wind: I did cast them out as the dirt in the streets. 

 43Thou hast delivered me from the strivings of the people; and thou hast made me the head of the heathen: a people whom I have not known shall serve me. 

 44As soon as they hear of me, they shall obey me: the strangers shall submit themselves unto me. 

 45The strangers shall fade away, and be afraid out of their close places. 

 46The LORD liveth; and blessed be my rock; and let the God of my salvation be exalted. 

 47It is God that avengeth me, and subdueth the people under me. 

 48He delivereth me from mine enemies: yea, thou liftest me up above those that rise up against me: thou hast delivered me from the violent man. 

 49Therefore will I give thanks unto thee, O LORD, among the heathen, and sing praises unto thy name. 

 50Great deliverance giveth he to his king; and sheweth mercy to his anointed, to David, and to his seed for evermore.

----------------------

_More scriptures in next post_ :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*I Peter 3:13-15*

12 For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil. 

*13 And who is he that will harm you, if ye be followers of that which is good? * 

14 But and if ye suffer for righteousness' sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled; 

 15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear: 

*Psalm 46:verse 5 and verse 10*

5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early. 

10  10Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.

*Psalm 3:*

1Lord, how are they increased that trouble me! many are they that rise up against me. 

*2Many there be which say of my soul, There is no help for him in God. Selah. 

 3 But thou, O LORD, art a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head[/B]. 

 4 I cried unto the LORD with my voice, and he heard me out of his holy hill. Selah. 

 5 I laid me down and slept; I awaked; for the LORD sustained me. 

 6 I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people, that have set themselves against me round about. 

 7 Arise, O LORD; save me, O my God: for thou hast smitten all mine enemies upon the cheek bone; thou hast broken the teeth of the ungodly. 

 8 Salvation belongeth unto the LORD: thy blessing is upon thy people. Selah.

Psalm 4

Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness: thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress; have mercy upon me, and hear my prayer. 

 2 O ye sons of men, how long will ye turn my glory into shame? how long will ye love vanity, and seek after leasing? Selah. 

 3 But know that the LORD hath set apart him that is godly for himself: the LORD will hear when I call unto him. 

 4 Stand in awe, and sin not: commune with your own heart upon your bed, and be still. Selah. 

 5Offer the sacrifices of righteousness, and put your trust in the LORD. 

6 There be many that say, Who will shew us any good? LORD, lift thou up the light of thy countenance upon us. 

 7 Thou hast put gladness in my heart, more than in the time that their corn and their wine increased. 

 8 I will both lay me down in peace, and sleep: for thou, LORD, only makest me dwell in safety.*


----------



## Shimmie

Our 'Secret' Hair Growth Herb...   

*Saw Palmetto *

*Preventing and Managing Hair Loss*

Intriguing research suggests that supplementation with saw palmetto may prove useful in preventing and managing hair loss. 

It has been estimated that there are between 100,000 and 150,000 hairs on the human scalp. On average, between 50 and 150 hairs may be lost each day. Baldness occurs when this hair loss occurs at an abnormally high rate or when hair replacement occurs at an abnormally slow rate. About 95% of all cases of hair loss are the result of androgenic alopecia, or male pattern hair loss.

Biochemically, one contributing factor to this disorder is the conversion of testosterone to DHT via the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme.7,16,17 Accordingly, agents that block the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme are attracting attention as treatments for androgenic alopecia. 

Finasteride, marketed under the brand names Propecia® and Proscar®, is an FDA-approved treatment for men with androgenic alopecia. Clinical studies in balding men have demonstrated that finasteride reduces scalp DHT levels and improves hair growth, confirming DHT’s role in the pathophysiology of androgenic alopecia.17 Studies have shown that both finasteride and saw palmetto are effective inhibitors of the 5-alpha reductase enzyme.2-6,9,17 However, researchers have also discovered that finasteride is associated with a greater risk of erectile dysfunction, ejaculatory disorders, and decreased libido.18 Thus, many men are seeking effective solutions for hair loss that are free of these side effects.

One study sought to examine saw palmetto’s effects in treating androgenic alopecia. The study followed 19 healthy men, aged 23-64, with mild-to-moderate androgenic alopecia. The men were given either 200 mg of saw palmetto and 50 mg of beta-sitosterol twice a day or a matching placebo for an average of 4.6 months. 

Overall hair assessment was determined using a standardized scale. The patients were asked to evaluate any changes with respect to their current satisfaction with their hair. 

*Assessments were performed at baseline and at the study’s completion. 

Sixty percent of the study subjects were rated as improved at the final visit.*

7 Larger, gender-specific clinical trials are needed to further elucidate these promising initial findings.*Summary*

For over 200 years, saw palmetto has been used to prevent and improve the symptoms associated with benign prostatic hypertrophy in men.1 Growing evidence indicates that supplementing with saw palmetto may also positively modulate the complex system of hormone metabolism in men and women alike. 

*Saw palmetto’s effects on hormone metabolism may have important implications for hormone restoration programs as well as for supporting healthy hair growth and preventing hair loss.* 

Saw palmetto has no known drug interactions, and reported side effects are minor and rare.5,12,19,20 However, some health care practitioners have noted that high doses of saw palmetto may lead to a loss of libido in both men and women.   *21 Life Extension suggests a daily dose of 160 mg of saw palmetto for women* and 160-320 mg for men.

--------------------------------------------

Ladies, as I shared last night, this is what I use, the 'dropper' bottle.  

I add a few drops to either olive, coconut, argan or emu oil and apply to my scalp as a 'leave in'.  







You can also add a few drops to a cup of warm tea.  It's natural and it really works.   

Love and blessings to each of you.   :blowkiss:

*
Update to Post:  Saturday, February 11, 2012*

I have omitted the use of Neem oil and any type of Ayurveda oils due to nature of it's manufacturing of the products.    I cannot take the position of encouraging anyone to use these products.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15242909#post15242909


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie are you feeling better?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Subscribing, this is awesome!


----------



## Laela

Prayer Warriors: 
Please remember to keep the family of Stacey English lifted as they come to terms with the reality of her death. I don't know this family but followed the case and I pray for their comfort through the Holy Spirit.

Please also agree with me in prayer for my nephew who is hospitalized because he refuses to take his meds; pray for healing for the young man he hit in the eye that caused so much damage they had to operate on his eye. God is the all knowing, all-seeing God!

My mom is seeking the right Words in preparation for her speaking engagement to a Catholic congregation on Sunday. Please pray that her message is pure Word..no opinions, no biases and that her message won't fall on deaf ears.
 Also remember all the families in ALABAMA affected by last week's deadly tornadoes. Pray for restoration and healing. Thank you


----------



## Laela

Shimmie, I pray you are doing well today. :Rose:


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Just wanted to say thank you for your prayers.  God gave me strength to make it through despite the surgery lasting 6 hours (they estimated 3 hours originally ).  I just wanted to give praise and honor to my God.  I'll continue to pray for others in this thread.


----------



## Shimmie

thecurlycamshow said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for your prayers.  God gave me strength to make it through despite the surgery lasting 6 hours (they estimated 3 hours originally ).  I just wanted to give praise and honor to my God.  I'll continue to pray for others in this thread.



So happy that you came through.  God was making sure that they performed their jobs right.  He's taking care of you, His precious daughter.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Shimmie are you feeling better?





Laela said:


> Shimmie, I pray you are doing well today. :Rose:



Thank you 

I've been feeling a little 'quezy' lately.   Folks in my office have been coming in 'sick' with colds  and stomache bugs and Lord only knows what else.  

They've been warned to stay away from me and to stay out of the office kitchen where I make my tea.   or else.   

I haven't been eating much, I've lost about 5 lbs, but that won't hurt, I have plenty of _Shimmie _on me.     

I'm still ready for Prayer tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

​

_Then Moses raised his hand over the sea, and the LORD opened up a path through the water with a strong east wind. 

*The wind blew all that night, turning the seabed into dry land.  *

--– Exodus 14:21 _

Remember the saying, "God makes a 'Way' out of No Way"

Here it is.  Right there at the Red Sea.   God made a sure way out of no way.   They had no boats, no rafts, no ships, no rowboats, no yachts, not even a life jacket to keep them afloat.    

So God just 'removed' the obstacle, He removed the waters from out of their way, until every single one of them made it across the Red Sea.   Now that was a whole lot of water.   

Whenever we ask God for guidance, His direction, His wisdom, at the very moment that we ask, God begins to work.   He begins to work on creating a path for us to journey upon, He begins it just for us.   

We ask and we go about our day, still wondering how/when/where?   We ask, and then we go to bed, wondering how / when will we ever get there?

Yet while we are sleeping, God is working all through the night turning our Red Seas, into dry land for us to walk upon; God makes .... He literally creates a path for us.   

Tonight, as you are sleeping, if you think you hear wind and water moving outside of your window.    

Hey... It really is... just that.   God is opening up your Red Sea.

That sound that you hear .... God is working through the night...

_He's made a way out of no way... Just like He always does.  Just for you _

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I am so sorry I missed tonight's prayer...I had plans to be on and then when I came home from work, I had something in the mail regarding my taxes and had to take care of that online....that took 45 minutes.

I have to amend my return because the bank decides to send something late and I just did my return the other day...ughhhhh!

Anyway, God is good...all the time!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Sis...this message is so for me tonight!!!!  Hallelujah!!!  Thank you so much for sharing this message the Lord put on your heart!  I am encouraged!!





Shimmie said:


> ​
> 
> _Then Moses raised his hand over the sea, and the LORD opened up a path through the water with a strong east wind.
> 
> *The wind blew all that night, turning the seabed into dry land.  *
> 
> --– Exodus 14:21 _
> 
> Remember the saying, "God makes a 'Way' out of No Way"
> 
> Here it is.  Right there at the Red Sea.   God made a sure way out of no way.   They had no boats, no rafts, no ships, no rowboats, no yachts, not even a life jacket to keep them afloat.
> 
> So God just 'removed' the obstacle, He removed the waters from out of their way, until every single one of them made it across the Red Sea.   Now that was a whole lot of water.
> 
> Whenever we ask God for guidance, His direction, His wisdom, at the very moment that we ask, God begins to work.   He begins to work on creating a path for us to journey upon, He begins it just for us.
> 
> We ask and we go about our day, still wondering how/when/where?   We ask, and then we go to bed, wondering how / when will we ever get there?
> 
> Yet while we are sleeping, God is working all through the night turning our Red Seas, into dry land for us to walk upon; God makes .... He literally creates a path for us.
> 
> Tonight, as you are sleeping, if you think you hear wind and water moving outside of your window.
> 
> Hey... It really is... just that.   God is opening up your Red Sea.
> 
> That sound that you hear .... God is working through the night...
> 
> _He's made a way out of no way... Just like He always does.  Just for you _
> 
> :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...this message is so for me tonight!!!!  Hallelujah!!!  Thank you so much for sharing this message the Lord put on your heart!  I am encouraged!!



Praise God, Sis.   God is so awesome.   Who da' thought this would come from Exodus.   But then Exodus is ideal for it means to move out from the 'old' place and move onto the new path that God is preparing even while we are sleeping.

When you wake up hearing that wind, it's because God is moving.  God is moving that Red Sea and opening a new path, a new way out of no way, where it seemed to be a path could never be open.  

Yet...

_The wind blew all that night, turning the seabed into dry land. _

Praise Jesus forever and ever.... Amen.    Thank you Lord, thank you so much. 

Why sit we here, tll we die...      God always has a 'way' of escape for each of us...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Praise God, Sis.   God is so awesome.   Who da' thought this would come from Exodus.   But then *Exodus is ideal for it means to move out from the 'old' place and move onto the new path that God is preparing even while we are sleeping*.
> 
> When you wake up hearing that wind, it's because God is moving.  God is moving that Red Sea and opening a new path, a new way out of no way, where it seemed to be a path could never be open.
> 
> Yet...
> 
> _The wind blew all that night, turning the seabed into dry land. _
> 
> Praise Jesus forever and ever.... Amen.    Thank you Lord, thank you so much.
> 
> Why sit we here, tll we die...      God always has a 'way' of escape for each of us...


Amen....keep speaking sis...I'm listening!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Ladies,

Please keep me lifted in prayer.  I received a letter from my attorney today.  The court dismissed my appeal.      The court stated my attorney didn't sign something and that made it filed outside of the time limit.  My attorney says he did sign it. erplexed  

He is willing to appeal to the supreme court if I want him to do so.  However, I've been dealing with this for years and I'm just beyond tired and I don't know how long I can hold on.


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please keep me lifted in prayer.  I received a letter from my attorney today.  The court dismissed my appeal.      The court stated my attorney didn't sign something and that made it filed outside of the time limit.  My attorney says he did sign it. erplexed
> 
> He is willing to appeal to the supreme court if I want him to do so.  However, I've been dealing with this for years and I'm just beyond tired and I don't know how long I can hold on.





In Jesus' Name, Father we just worship you for being who you are in our lives, especially in the life and in the heart of it_comes_naturally...

Father she's our sister and even more she is your darling daughter.  No matter what circumstance or situation in this life that may arise, you are there for her and not against her.     Father when 'men' say no, it simply does not matter.   For  you have the  ultimate 'yes' in every area of our lives.   What appears to be a defeat is in reality a true victory for you continue to redeem us from the sins of others in this world.  

In this court issue, and in every area of her life, please give our  precious sister the peace that she needs to either let go and let it flow, or to stand firm and fight again.   Only you know what is best in this situation.   Whatever you lead her to do, she is not defeated; no matter how unfairly it may seem that she has been treated...you still have total victory and vindication for her.  

Father it appears that this judge made a decision based upon a 'technicality', not based upon the truth of the issue, but simply upon a technicality.   A lot of 'disjustice' has occurred due to that one issue 'technicality'.   Father we ask that you reverse the decision in favour of our sister.   If you are leading her to continue with this matter, we ask that you reverse the judges decision, override what he has proclaimed and let it be in her favour.  

We do not have the answers and we don't always know the ways of 'system', however you do and it is unto you that we release this issue, allowing you to lead and guide all involved to flow with you, for with you, all things 'just come naturally'.     

Father we thank you for hearing our prayers and for attending to our hearts.  For you alone are God in every situation in our lives.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Laela

This is such a powerful Word .. *speechless*  ...  I'm glad you're doing well  !





Shimmie said:


> ​
> 
> _Then Moses raised his hand over the sea, and the LORD opened up a path through the water with a strong east wind.
> 
> *The wind blew all that night, turning the seabed into dry land.  *
> 
> --– Exodus 14:21 _
> 
> Remember the saying, "God makes a 'Way' out of No Way"
> 
> Here it is.  Right there at the Red Sea.   God made a sure way out of no way.   They had no boats, no rafts, no ships, no rowboats, no yachts, not even a life jacket to keep them afloat.
> 
> So God just 'removed' the obstacle, He removed the waters from out of their way, until every single one of them made it across the Red Sea.   Now that was a whole lot of water.
> 
> Whenever we ask God for guidance, His direction, His wisdom, at the very moment that we ask, God begins to work.   He begins to work on creating a path for us to journey upon, He begins it just for us.
> 
> We ask and we go about our day, still wondering how/when/where?   We ask, and then we go to bed, wondering how / when will we ever get there?
> 
> Yet while we are sleeping, God is working all through the night turning our Red Seas, into dry land for us to walk upon; God makes .... He literally creates a path for us.
> 
> Tonight, as you are sleeping, if you think you hear wind and water moving outside of your window.
> 
> Hey... It really is... just that.   God is opening up your Red Sea.
> 
> That sound that you hear .... God is working through the night...
> 
> _He's made a way out of no way... Just like He always does.  Just for you _
> 
> :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen....keep speaking sis...I'm listening!



Praise God...

I'm thinking of when God put Adam to 'Sleep'  

And when he woke up... God answered his prayer with a beautiful wife.  

Bone of his bone; flesh of his flesh.  

While Adam was sleeping, God was creating what Adam needed. 

When we pray, God answers while we are sleeping for it is then that we are out of His way, allowing Him to do His perfect work, perfecting us in our faith to believe Him when we cry.  

We no longer have to doubt, we pray and then just rest in faith.  We go to sleep and allow God to do His mastership of creating all that we've asked for in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> This is such a powerful Word .. *speechless*  ...  I'm glad you're doing well  !



Thanks Laela Rose     As long as I'm talking, I'm good.   

We can read a scripture hundreds of times and it will still have an impact in our spirits. 

Who doesn't know the story of Moses and the Red Sea?   

Yet God has a Word within His Word to bless us no matter how many times we've read the same verses over and over and over.   

God's Word is more definitely alive, quick and sharper than a two edged sword.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors. I heard on the radio today that a 13-month old baby boy was beaten into a coma by his father. Please join me in prayer for this innocent baby. Thank you ladies.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors. I heard on the radio today that a 13-month old baby boy was beaten into a coma by his father. Please join me in prayer for this innocent baby. Thank you ladies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lord Jesus !   

Oh Father, in the name of Jesus... literally from the very crown of this baby's head, his entire cranial and cerebral system, his precious little body, please heal him and restore him and protect him from further harm.    Free him from the pain of the injuries, embrace him and comfort him, keep him safe in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Lord Jesus !
> 
> Oh Father, in the name of Jesus... literally from the very crown of this baby's head, his entire cranial and cerebral system, his precious little body, please heal him and restore him and protect him from further harm.    Free him from the pain of the injuries, embrace him and comfort him, keep him safe in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...



Amen. Thank you, Shimmie.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Elnahna

I missed it.  Ladies, please pray for me. I have been allowing myself  to get caught up in a lot of distractions.


----------



## diadall

I missed it too. I need to look out for the next one.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie please post the scriptures that you shared tonight - thank you!


----------



## Laela

Please remember in prayer this young woman, Lidiane Carmo (far right), who was seriously injured and lost her entire family in the wreck in Gainesville, FL early Sunday. Her father was the church's pastor...immigrants from Brazil. They won't deport her..she's been through enough. Please keep lifted up, all those other families who lost their loved ones in that nasty wreck.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> I missed it.  Ladies, please pray for me. I have been allowing myself  to get caught up in a lot of distractions.





diadall said:


> I missed it too. I need to look out for the next one.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie please post the scriptures that you shared tonight - thank you!



*Surely.... *We will pray with you.   Elnahna   and diadall 

Iwanthealthyhair67...  *'Surely'* I will post the scriptures from Tuesday night's prayer.

Exodus 13:19

*Surely,* God will take notice of you...


Psalm 23:6

*Surely, *Goodness and Mercy shall follow you all the days of your life.

Then you confirmed with this from Psalm 91:3

*Surely* He shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence. 

Praise God who is most definitely 'Surely' to us.  Praise and Bless His name.  

Surely.... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please remember in prayer this young woman, Lidiane Carmo (far right), who was seriously injured and lost her entire family in the wreck in Gainesville, FL early Sunday. Her father was the church's pastor...immigrants from Brazil. They won't deport her..she's been through enough. Please keep lifted up, all those other families who lost their loved ones in that nasty wreck.



Such a beautiful family.   We will definitely pray for her.


----------



## TraciChanel

Lovely prayers tonight!! :blush3: Thanks to *everyone* who joined in


----------



## Shimmie

Ladies thank you so much for joining us in Prayer tonight.  This is what God has called us to do, and we find much joy in joining our hearts with one another.    

*From Tonight's Prayer...  *

Health&hair shared:

*Psalm 46*

*1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. 
2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea; 
3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. Selah. *

4 There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High. 
5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early. 
6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted.  7 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah. 
8 Come, behold the works of the LORD, what desolations he hath made in the earth. 
9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire. 
10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth. 
11 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.  

--------------------

The Lord gave one word for each of you... 






God is giving you rest from your 'enemies'.....  


*DEUTERONOMY 25:19*

Therefore it shall be, when the LORD thy God hath given thee *REST* from all thine enemies round about


*1 KINGS 5:4*

But now the LORD my God hath given me* REST *on every side, so that there is neither adversary nor evil occurrent. ..

*1 KINGS 8:56 *

Blessed be the LORD, that hath given *REST* unto his people Israel, according to all that he promised: there hath not failed one word of all his good promise, which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant. 

*RUTH 1:9*

The LORD grant you that ye may find *REST*, *each of you* *in the house of her husband. ..*

Thank you Dear Heavenly Father for giving each of us, 'your rest'.  

In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen...


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Ladies thank you so much for joining us in Prayer tonight.  This is what God has called us to do, and we find much joy in joining our hearts with one another.
> 
> From Tonight's Prayer...
> 
> Health&hair shared:
> 
> Psalm 46
> 
> 1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
> 2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;
> 3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. Selah.
> 
> 4 There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High.
> 5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.
> 6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted.  7 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.
> 8 Come, behold the works of the LORD, what desolations he hath made in the earth.
> 9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire.
> 10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.
> 11 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> The Lord gave one word for each of you...
> 
> God is giving you rest from your 'enemies'.....
> 
> DEUTERONOMY 25:19
> 
> Therefore it shall be, when the LORD thy God hath given thee REST from all thine enemies round about
> 
> 1 KINGS 5:4
> 
> But now the LORD my God hath given me REST on every side, so that there is neither adversary nor evil occurrent. ..
> 
> 1 KINGS 8:56
> 
> Blessed be the LORD, that hath given REST unto his people Israel, according to all that he promised: there hath not failed one word of all his good promise, which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant.
> 
> RUTH 1:9
> 
> The LORD grant you that ye may find REST, each of you in the house of her husband. ..
> 
> Thank you Dear Heavenly Father for giving each of us, 'your rest'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen...



 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Traci thank you for being such an inspiration for other young women to follow.   Think about it.  In this world full of sin, you are a shining light showing women that they do not have to be in sin to win.  

All they need is Jesus...   


:blowkiss:


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> Ladies thank you so much for joining us in Prayer tonight.  This is what God has called us to do, and we find much joy in joining our hearts with one another.
> 
> *From Tonight's Prayer...  *
> 
> Health&hair shared:
> 
> *Psalm 46*
> 
> *1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.
> 2 Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;
> 3 Though the waters thereof roar and be troubled, though the mountains shake with the swelling thereof. Selah. *
> 
> 4 There is a river, the streams whereof shall make glad the city of God, the holy place of the tabernacles of the most High.
> 5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved: God shall help her, and that right early.
> 6 The heathen raged, the kingdoms were moved: he uttered his voice, the earth melted.  7 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.
> 8 Come, behold the works of the LORD, what desolations he hath made in the earth.
> 9 He maketh wars to cease unto the end of the earth; he breaketh the bow, and cutteth the spear in sunder; he burneth the chariot in the fire.
> 10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.
> 11 The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our refuge. Selah.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> The Lord gave one word for each of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God is giving you rest from your 'enemies'.....
> 
> 
> *DEUTERONOMY 25:19*
> 
> Therefore it shall be, when the LORD thy God hath given thee *REST* from all thine enemies round about
> 
> 
> *1 KINGS 5:4*
> 
> But now the LORD my God hath given me* REST *on every side, so that there is neither adversary nor evil occurrent. ..
> 
> *1 KINGS 8:56 *
> 
> Blessed be the LORD, that hath given *REST* unto his people Israel, according to all that he promised: there hath not failed one word of all his good promise, which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant.
> 
> *RUTH 1:9*
> 
> The LORD grant you that ye may find *REST*, *each of you* *in the house of her husband. ..*
> 
> Thank you Dear Heavenly Father for giving each of us, 'your rest'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen...



Thank you Ms. Shimmie for posting the scriptures from last night's prayer line. This is such an "on time" word and just what I needed to hear. Glory be to God!!!

Maria


----------



## Sashaa08

Good morning all!  I wanted to let you know that Jabez is feeling much better and is back at home.  Thank you so much for your prayers!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^that is good news, praise God!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning all!  I wanted to let you know that Jabez is feeling much better and is back at home.  Thank you so much for your prayers!



Ohhhhh   

Lord, you blessed him, INDEED!   

Please give Jabez a  from all of us.   We love him...


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Thank you Ms. Shimmie for posting the scriptures from last night's prayer line. This is such an "on time" word and just what I needed to hear. Glory be to God!!!
> 
> Maria



God bless  you, Darlin'.    

Know what? 

We have the very same name.  My middle name is 'Maria'.


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> God bless  you, Darlin'.
> 
> Know what?
> 
> We have the very same name.  My middle name is 'Maria'.



See that's why you're so SPECIAL and such a LOVING person because ALL 'Maria's' are!!! 

God Bless,
Maria


----------



## Lola28

Wow just now finding this thread! I pray in agreement with all that has been asked for.

I ask for prayer to find the right job that's suitable for me at this time. I know that it will come. But my thinking has not been in line with my believing,if that makes sense. I feel like my faith is under attack,because I know God will provide but I get this feeling of hopelessness from time to time. And it makes me so very sad. Some days I just curl up in my bed and put the covers over my head.

God has blessed me beyond expectations these last two years! And I'm truly grateful and appreciative. My wonderful husband has held the house hold down with out uttering one complaint or making one off mark comment. While I attended school(haven't worked in over 2 years now) I finished school last Aug and have been looking for a LPN position. I really just want to be able to take some of the financial burden off his shoulders. He looks so beat when he comes home!


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> See that's why you're so SPECIAL and such a LOVING person because ALL 'Maria's' are!!!
> 
> God Bless,
> Maria



Hey... High five to all 'Maria's'  and our other sisters too.   

The love comes from all of us as sisters.    Love can't work alone.  

I wish above all things that you are blessed beyond words with the love of your heart's desire.   I truly mean this.


----------



## joy2day

Lola28 I had to stop and comment on your post, just because even in your feeling of hopeless, your post gives me hope ... it is a blessing to read of your marriage and how blessed the relationship between you and your husband is! How beautiful it is that you as a wife, want to carry some of the burden for your husband. You see that he is tired, but he never complains, always the provider ... My God that is so beautiful to me, primarily because it reminds me so much of the relationship that my folks had. Do you know how many women out here would have run that man in the ground, not ever wanting to be a support to him, just because they could? You are truly a helpmeet. Be encouraged Sis, God is going to honor you as a Proverbs 31 woman, don't let the devil get you twisted!

I know that the ladies will lift you up in prayer for your desire to find the right employment for you. I will definitely keep you in my prayers too.



Lola28 said:


> Wow just now finding this thread! I pray in agreement with all that has been asked for.
> 
> I ask for prayer to find the right job that's suitable for me at this time. I know that it will come. But my thinking has not been in line with my believing,if that makes sense. I feel like my faith is under attack,because I know God will provide but I get this feeling of hopelessness from time to time. And it makes me so very sad. Some days I just curl up in my bed and put the covers over my head.
> 
> God has blessed me beyond expectations these last two years! And I'm truly grateful and appreciative. My wonderful husband has held the house hold down with out uttering one complaint or making one off mark comment. While I attended school(haven't worked in over 2 years now) I finished school last Aug and have been looking for a LPN position. I really just want to be able to take some of the financial burden off his shoulders. He looks so beat when he comes home!


----------



## Laela

Awesome testimony... You're blessed with a wonderful hubby! God being our Provider, is therefore also our employer...  (I tend to look at it this way when feeling helpless or hopeless.) Keeping you lifted up during those emotions as you wait.






Lola28 said:


> Wow just now finding this thread! I pray in agreement with all that has been asked for.
> 
> I ask for prayer to find the right job that's suitable for me at this time. I know that it will come. But my thinking has not been in line with my believing,if that makes sense. I feel like my faith is under attack,because I know God will provide but I get this feeling of hopelessness from time to time. And it makes me so very sad. Some days I just curl up in my bed and put the covers over my head.
> 
> God has blessed me beyond expectations these last two years! And I'm truly grateful and appreciative. My wonderful husband has held the house hold down with out uttering one complaint or making one off mark comment. While I attended school(haven't worked in over 2 years now) I finished school last Aug and have been looking for a LPN position. I really just want to be able to take some of the financial burden off his shoulders. He looks so beat when he comes home!


----------



## Shimmie

Lola28 said:


> Wow just now finding this thread! I pray in agreement with all that has been asked for.
> 
> I ask for prayer to find the right job that's suitable for me at this time. I know that it will come. But my thinking has not been in line with my believing,if that makes sense. I feel like my faith is under attack,because I know God will provide but I get this feeling of hopelessness from time to time. And it makes me so very sad. Some days I just curl up in my bed and put the covers over my head.
> 
> God has blessed me beyond expectations these last two years! And I'm truly grateful and appreciative. My wonderful husband has held the house hold down with out uttering one complaint or making one off mark comment. While I attended school(haven't worked in over 2 years now) I finished school last Aug and have been looking for a LPN position. I really just want to be able to take some of the financial burden off his shoulders. He looks so beat when he comes home!



Your hubbie loves you and I have to just stand up and applaud him for being the man that he is... taking care of his wife and home... especially even while feeling beat and tired.    

      

GOD BLESS HIM !

And look at you.  You didn't settle for just any ole man, just to have a man.  You 'waited' until God blessed you with the righteous man of God.   

Whatever happens in this life, you will never be without the presence of God to lead and guide you and to protect both of you.    God loves marriage and He loves to protect marriages.   Why else did He say, _"Whom He [God] hath joined together, let no man put assunder."_

The blessings will come; the pressure will ease off of the two of you and your husband will be able to 'Rest' in God and with you along his side from whence you came (Adam's rib).    

You are hubbie's bone of his bone and flesh of his flesh.   God is most certainly giving you His best.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

what a blessing to read your post, the Lord will provide a job for you soon enough ...If you haven't done so already thank God for the man the Lord has blessed you with,  then tell him all that you are thinking and feeling letting him know how much you appreciate him and his support during the past two years ...It's a new season God has something great in store for you...





Lola28 said:


> Wow just now finding this thread! I pray in agreement with all that has been asked for.
> 
> I ask for prayer to find the right job that's suitable for me at this time. I know that it will come. But my thinking has not been in line with my believing,if that makes sense. I feel like my faith is under attack,because I know God will provide but I get this feeling of hopelessness from time to time. And it makes me so very sad. Some days I just curl up in my bed and put the covers over my head.
> 
> God has blessed me beyond expectations these last two years! And I'm truly grateful and appreciative. My wonderful husband has held the house hold down with out uttering one complaint or making one off mark comment. While I attended school(haven't worked in over 2 years now) I finished school last Aug and have been looking for a LPN position. I really just want to be able to take some of the financial burden off his shoulders. He looks so beat when he comes home!


----------



## Lola28

@joy2day I have tears in my eyes sitting here typing this!I really and truly appreciate the time you took out your day to acknowledge and respond to my post. May God give you peace and answer your prayers!

@Laela I truly thank you for standing in agreement with me. God Bless you my sister and may your prayers be answered as well!

@Shimmie You truly warm my heart every time I read one of your post! So for you to respond to one mine, and one that is asking for a prayer is a blessing in itself! May God continue to bless you.

Yes I thank God daily for my husband and family. I prayed for patience over a period of time and I feel this is my test and situation to exhibit it in. I also keep reminding myself God moves on his time and not mine! I just been feeling under attack for the last week. Like just breaking down and crying. I thank you ladies so much, you have no idea how much this means to me!


----------



## joy2day

^^^I knew you were going to say you had tears, oh my, love please ... girl, I will be boohooing all over this desk! Sincerely from my heart, your post really moved me. You and your husband are an example of Godly marriage and I thank God for you today.


----------



## Lola28

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> what a blessing to read your post, the Lord will provide a job for you soon enough ...If you haven't done so already thank God for the man the Lord has blessed you with,  then tell him all that you are thinking and feeling letting him know how much you appreciate him and his support during the past two years ...It's a new season God has something great in store for you...



I do tell him, and it goes a little to the left. Because he feels that I shouldn't worry as much as I do about the financials. But I can't help it, I'm a worry wart. I know that if I was gainfully employed in my field, he wouldn't have to work as long and hard as he does. I joke with him and say when I finish and get my RN next year, that he's going to be kept man! He says that's not necessary and to just take him on a really nice and relaxing vacation lol


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> Hey... High five to all 'Maria's'  and our other sisters too.
> 
> The love comes from all of us as sisters.    Love can't work alone.
> 
> I wish above all things that you are blessed beyond words with the love of your heart's desire.   I truly mean this.



AMEN to that!


----------



## Renewed1

Ladies,

I want you to know that prayer changes things. I have put my request here for you ladies to pray about my receiving employment. I just lost my online job and had NO INCOME! 

God told me in January that I will be contacted by a company. I was and went on several interviews. I KNEW I had the job, but it hadn't manifested yet. 

Well went back last week for ANOTHER INTERVIEW. I was told on the SPOT face to face by the manager "I want you. I don't want anyone else." I was floored.....FAVOR from GOD! 

I've been trying to surpass a certain yearly salary amount. Going into this job, I already met the minimum amount, he offered me MORE than the minimum. 

I AM SO HAPPY! 

Thank you Jesus!!! No I'm off to tell family.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want you to know that prayer changes things. I have put my request here for you ladies to pray about my receiving employment. I just lost my online job and had NO INCOME!
> 
> God told me in January that I will be contacted by a company. I was and went on several interviews. I KNEW I had the job, but it hadn't manifested yet.
> 
> Well went back last week for ANOTHER INTERVIEW. I was told on the SPOT face to face by the manager "I want you. I don't want anyone else." I was floored.....FAVOR from GOD!
> 
> I've been trying to surpass a certain yearly salary amount. Going into this job, I already met the minimum amount, he offered me MORE than the minimum.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!
> 
> Thank you Jesus!!! No I'm off to tell family.



So happy for you, Little one... so, so very happy.   

Praise God !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

we @Shimmie @TraciChanel will remember you in prayer tomorrow night that the Lord will bless you with a good job and will continue to bless your marriage.



Lola28 said:


> I do tell him, and it goes a little to the left. Because he feels that I shouldn't worry as much as I do about the financials. But I can't help it, I'm a worry wart. I know that if I was gainfully employed in my field, he wouldn't have to work as long and hard as he does. I joke with him and say when I finish and get my RN next year, that he's going to be kept man! He says that's not necessary and to just take him on a really nice and relaxing vacation lol


----------



## TraciChanel

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we @Shimmie @TraciChanel will remember you in prayer tomorrow night that the Lord will bless you with a good job and will continue to bless your marriage.


 
For sure, Lola28 - we will definitely remember you and hubby in prayer tomorrow night.


----------



## TraciChanel

(Posted in Testimony Thread, too )

So, I had to take a break between my classes to congratulate you MarriageMaterial!!! I just thank God for hearing ALL of our prayers!! And everything you mentioned (favor, more money than you asked for, etc.) is EXACTLY what we all prayed in agreement for. I have tears of joy for you...I am SOOO happy for you.   



God is GOOD   and


----------



## Aggie

To God be all the glory, great things He has done with all the praise reports up in here.  Thank You Jesus! 

Thank you ladies for all your encouraging praise reports. Keep on sharing them.

I myself is praying for my own building to work from, excellent employees and funds to build my own home. Please pray and believe with me that these come to pass this year. Thanks a million.


----------



## Lola28

Thanks ladies, it most appreciated now to even be thought of. As well as tomorrow's request on my husband's and my behalf(hugs)

This has just put the biggest smile on my face!


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> To God be all the glory, great things He has done with all the praise reports up in here.  Thank You Jesus!
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your encouraging praise reports. Keep on sharing them.
> 
> I myself is praying for my own building to work from, excellent employees and funds to build my own home. Please pray and believe with me that these come to pass this year. Thanks a million.



Aggie....   How are you?   

We will definitely hold you up in prayer tomorrow night.  

Your curls are beautiful...


----------



## Shimmie

Lola28 said:


> Thanks ladies, it most appreciated now to even be thought of. As well as tomorrow's request on my husband's and my behalf(hugs)
> 
> This has just put the biggest smile on my face!



You've placed smiles upon our hearts as well.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

MarriageMaterial said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want you to know that prayer changes things. I have put my request here for you ladies to pray about my receiving employment. I just lost my online job and had NO INCOME!
> 
> God told me in January that I will be contacted by a company. I was and went on several interviews. I KNEW I had the job, but it hadn't manifested yet.
> 
> Well went back last week for ANOTHER INTERVIEW. I was told on the SPOT face to face by the manager "I want you. I don't want anyone else." I was floored.....FAVOR from GOD!
> 
> I've been trying to surpass a certain yearly salary amount. Going into this job, I already met the minimum amount, he offered me MORE than the minimum.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!
> 
> Thank you Jesus!!! No I'm off to tell family.


 

Look at God!! So glad to hear this praise report.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Aggie....  How are you?
> 
> We will definitely hold you up in prayer tomorrow night.
> 
> Your curls are beautiful...


 

 Shimmie. I am doing well, thank God, and thank you so very much for the prayer and compliment hun.


----------



## mst1908

MarriageMaterial said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want you to know that prayer changes things. I have put my request here for you ladies to pray about my receiving employment. I just lost my online job and had NO INCOME!
> 
> God told me in January that I will be contacted by a company. I was and went on several interviews. I KNEW I had the job, but it hadn't manifested yet.
> 
> Well went back last week for ANOTHER INTERVIEW. I was told on the SPOT face to face by the manager "I want you. I don't want anyone else." I was floored.....FAVOR from GOD!
> 
> I've been trying to surpass a certain yearly salary amount. Going into this job, I already met the minimum amount, he offered me MORE than the minimum.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY!
> 
> Thank you Jesus!!! No I'm off to tell family.



CONGRATULATIONS and Glory be to God!!!!! See that’s what I’m talking about an ‘Ephesians 3:20’ BLESSING & indeed that was Divine FAVOR!!!!! I’m so happy for you!!!!
*
Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us.
~ Ephesians 3:20*

Maria


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I reaaalllly don't want to offend anyone with this prayer request, but I just have to ask anyway:

Can we please pray against this spirit of homosexuality that seems to be heavily on the rise?  I mean it's getting to the point where even people that I know are Christian are being duped into thinking that the only focus should be equality.  Maybe they are right and I'm wrong, but either way I feel like this spirit is really running rampant.  

I will understand however if you all don't want to touch this one.


----------



## TraciChanel

nathansgirl1908 said:
			
		

> I reaaalllly don't want to offend anyone with this prayer request, but I just have to ask anyway:
> 
> Can we please pray against this spirit of homosexuality that seems to be heavily on the rise?  I mean it's getting to the point where even people that I know are Christian are being duped into thinking that the only focus should be equality.  Maybe they are right and I'm wrong, but either way I feel like this spirit is really running rampant.
> 
> I will understand however if you all don't want to touch this one.



No offense taken, nathansgirl1908! We'll definitely add that to the prayer list tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I reaaalllly don't want to offend anyone with this prayer request, but I just have to ask anyway:
> 
> Can we please pray against this spirit of homosexuality that seems to be heavily on the rise?  I mean it's getting to the point where even people that I know are Christian are being duped into thinking that the only focus should be equality.  Maybe they are right and I'm wrong, but either way I feel like this spirit is really running rampant.
> 
> I will understand however if you all don't want to touch this one.



Indeed... It's time, it's long overdue for unity in prayer against this spirit.   It's one thing to have respect however, this spirit has cross the line and it has to be rendered null and void.    In Jesus' Name


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Let me throw my few prayer thoughts out there

*Pray for the welfare children and their parents
*Pray for those who have low self worth and value
*Pray for those who are bitter and angry
*Pray for those who are trying to change and are struggling
*Pray for those who have been abused and are trying to be survivors-all the mentally,emotional and physically issues there
*Pray that those who claim they are christians will act like it even the good ones.
*Pray for the prayer warriors they need to be replenished as well


----------



## Sashaa08

I really enjoyed prayer this evening!! I look forward to the prayer calls every week because of the fellowship, the scriptures and testimonies shared, and just the outpouring of the Spirit that flows each and every time.

Good night!


----------



## Shimmie

*Psalm 116:1-2 (NLT):*

I love the LORD because he hears my voice
and my prayer for mercy. Because he bends down to listen,

I will pray as long as I have breath...  


*Zephaniah 3:14-20  [KJV] *

14 Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.

15 The LORD hath taken away thy judgments, he hath cast out thine enemy: the king of Israel, even the LORD, is in the midst of thee: thou shalt not see evil any more.

16 In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: and to Zion, Let not thine hands be slack.

17 The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; HE WILL save, HE WILL rejoice over thee with joy; HE WILL rest in his love, HE WILL joy over thee with singing. 

18 I will gather them that are sorrowful for the solemn assembly, who are of thee, to whom the reproach of it was a burden. 

19 Behold, at that time I will undo all that afflict thee: and I will save her that halteth, and gather her that was driven out; and I will get them praise and fame in every land where they have been put to shame. 

20 At that time will I bring you again, even in the time that I gather you: for I will make you a name and a praise among all people of the earth, when I turn back your captivity before your eyes, saith the LORD.

--------------

Loved Ones....  

God has heard your cries, He has heard your prayers...  Praise His name.   Jesus...

God is un-doing all that has afflicted you.   He is turning back your captivity before your eyes.    

Whatever has hindered you before, whatever has blocked your path, while you are sleeping, God is renewing your strength, He is renewing your being, He is turning your situations behind you and as you arise, you will rise up and praise Him and then go forward towards your goals and destiny.

In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen  

Sweet Sleep Precious Ones...


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I really enjoyed prayer this evening!! I look forward to the prayer calls every week because of the fellowship, the scriptures and testimonies shared, and just the outpouring of the Spirit that flows each and every time.
> 
> Good night!



Thank you, Sashaa for you love and support.   It's *all of us together *for God says that He is in the midst of us as we each gather together in His name.   

Sweet Sleep Angel...


----------



## ebsalita

Ladies, I have a praise report:

2 weeks ago I asked for prayer because I had been offered the opportunity to purchase a property.  I prayed that God would give me wisdom and let me buy the property if this was what was meant to be.  I have only been in my current (rented) apartment since September, it's brand new and on a lovely complex, but I had originally wanted a two bed, so when one came up for sale I viewed it loved it and was ready to buy.  However if I didn't complete a mortgage application by Monday, the property would be put up for rental. 

Despite a rather generous offer of the deposit from my parents and excellent credit score, the bank wanted a 25% deposit.  My parents offered more money but in my opinion, the fact the bank wanted such a high deposit when I've got good credit, suggests to me that the property is still overvalued despite the 'bargain' price tag - hence banks take more deposit to protect themselves.  I decided not to buy but could not shake that 'feeling' I had about the place. I decided to ask if they'd rent it to me if they were going to take it off the market anyway - I prayed before asking and they said YES!

I move into 'my' new place on the 1st of March - they say I can take my time moving my property over.  It seems God says I wasn't meant to buy it, but I can live in it!  It's only £40 per month more in rent, too! 

Praise God   He knows what's best for me and I don't feel bad at all that I didn't get to buy this place because I just know that when God says no, it's because he wants to give me something bigger and on better terms.  I'm content to wait on him for that.

PS Funny thing is I knew I wasn't to be in my current place too long - I seemed resistant to fully settling in e.g. I had selected canvases for the walls but wouldn't order or hang any as it seemed too 'permanent' in a really odd way I can't quite describe. Another example is: I kept all the packaging for the new furniture, the microwave etc, like I knew I'd need it soon... I'm glad I did!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

this is the beginning of something good...perhaps God is still working it out in your favour.




ebsalita said:


> Ladies, I have a praise report:
> 
> 2 weeks ago I asked for prayer because I had been offered the opportunity to purchase a property. I prayed that God would give me wisdom and let me buy the property if this was what was meant to be. I have only been in my current (rented) apartment since September, it's brand new and on a lovely complex, but I had originally wanted a two bed, so when one came up for sale I viewed it loved it and was ready to buy. However if I didn't complete a mortgage application by Monday, the property would be put up for rental.
> 
> Despite a rather generous offer of the deposit from my parents and excellent credit score, the bank wanted a 25% deposit. My parents offered more money but in my opinion, the fact the bank wanted such a high deposit when I've got good credit, suggests to me that the property is still overvalued despite the 'bargain' price tag - hence banks take more deposit to protect themselves. I decided not to buy but could not shake that 'feeling' I had about the place. I decided to ask if they'd rent it to me if they were going to take it off the market anyway - I prayed before asking and they said YES!
> 
> I move into 'my' new place on the 1st of March - they say I can take my time moving my property over. It seems God says I wasn't meant to buy it, but I can live in it! It's only £40 per month more in rent, too!
> 
> Praise God  He knows what's best for me and I don't feel bad at all that I didn't get to buy this place because I just know that when God says no, it's because he wants to give me something bigger and on better terms. I'm content to wait on him for that.
> 
> PS Funny thing is I knew I wasn't to be in my current place too long - I seemed resistant to fully settling in e.g. I had selected canvases for the walls but wouldn't order or hang any as it seemed too 'permanent' in a really odd way I can't quite describe. Another example is: I kept all the packaging for the new furniture, the microwave etc, like I knew I'd need it soon... I'm glad I did!


----------



## Renewed1

Shimmie when you read the Zephaniah scripture at prayer. the entire chapter resonated with me. It was almost like you/God were talking to me directly. I was just in awe.

Thank you for allowing God to use you. 



Shimmie said:


> *Psalm 116:1-2 (NLT):*
> 
> I love the LORD because he hears my voice
> and my prayer for mercy. Because he bends down to listen,
> 
> I will pray as long as I have breath...
> 
> 
> *Zephaniah 3:14-20  [KJV] *
> 
> 14 Sing, O daughter of Zion; shout, O Israel; be glad and rejoice with all the heart, O daughter of Jerusalem.
> 
> 15 The LORD hath taken away thy judgments, he hath cast out thine enemy: the king of Israel, even the LORD, is in the midst of thee: thou shalt not see evil any more.
> 
> 16 In that day it shall be said to Jerusalem, Fear thou not: and to Zion, Let not thine hands be slack.
> 
> 17 The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; HE WILL save, HE WILL rejoice over thee with joy; HE WILL rest in his love, HE WILL joy over thee with singing.
> 
> 18 I will gather them that are sorrowful for the solemn assembly, who are of thee, to whom the reproach of it was a burden.
> 
> 19 Behold, at that time I will undo all that afflict thee: and I will save her that halteth, and gather her that was driven out; and I will get them praise and fame in every land where they have been put to shame.
> 
> 20 At that time will I bring you again, even in the time that I gather you: for I will make you a name and a praise among all people of the earth, when I turn back your captivity before your eyes, saith the LORD.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Loved Ones....
> 
> God has heard your cries, He has heard your prayers...  Praise His name.   Jesus...
> 
> God is un-doing all that has afflicted you.   He is turning back your captivity before your eyes.
> 
> Whatever has hindered you before, whatever has blocked your path, while you are sleeping, God is renewing your strength, He is renewing your being, He is turning your situations behind you and as you arise, you will rise up and praise Him and then go forward towards your goals and destiny.
> 
> In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen
> 
> Sweet Sleep Precious Ones...


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer warriors:

Let's include ShortyDooWop's cousin in our corporate prayer tomorrow night. To pray for a safe delivery and healthy twin babies. If you haven't read her post, here's the link.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15201859#post15201859


Thank you. Looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## Shimmie

ebsalita said:


> Ladies, I have a praise report:
> 
> 2 weeks ago I asked for prayer because I had been offered the opportunity to purchase a property.  I prayed that God would give me wisdom and let me buy the property if this was what was meant to be.  I have only been in my current (rented) apartment since September, it's brand new and on a lovely complex, but I had originally wanted a two bed, so when one came up for sale I viewed it loved it and was ready to buy.  However if I didn't complete a mortgage application by Monday, the property would be put up for rental.
> 
> Despite a rather generous offer of the deposit from my parents and excellent credit score, the bank wanted a 25% deposit.  My parents offered more money but in my opinion, the fact the bank wanted such a high deposit when I've got good credit, suggests to me that the property is still overvalued despite the 'bargain' price tag - hence banks take more deposit to protect themselves.  I decided not to buy but could not shake that 'feeling' I had about the place. I decided to ask if they'd rent it to me if they were going to take it off the market anyway - I prayed before asking and they said YES!
> 
> I move into 'my' new place on the 1st of March - they say I can take my time moving my property over.  It seems God says I wasn't meant to buy it, but I can live in it!  It's only £40 per month more in rent, too!
> 
> Praise God   He knows what's best for me and I don't feel bad at all that I didn't get to buy this place because I just know that when God says no, it's because he wants to give me something bigger and on better terms.  I'm content to wait on him for that.
> 
> PS Funny thing is I knew I wasn't to be in my current place too long - I seemed resistant to fully settling in e.g. I had selected canvases for the walls but wouldn't order or hang any as it seemed too 'permanent' in a really odd way I can't quite describe. Another example is: I kept all the packaging for the new furniture, the microwave etc, like I knew I'd need it soon... I'm glad I did!



:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:

Glory to God 

 So happy for you Ebsalita...


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Shimmie when you read the Zephaniah scripture at prayer. the entire chapter resonated with me. It was almost like you/God were talking to me directly. I was just in awe.
> 
> Thank you for allowing God to use you.



Your post made me cry, grateful tears.  

 You have shown such great faith in God and He is blessing you for trusting Him. 

I'm thankful that God is in our presence.  He loves us all so much.


----------



## Laela

I'm sorry..but I didn't get the caller's name whose hubby we agreed in prayer for..but if you're reading this, I pray he is doing much better. Please also consider rubbing his back with vaseline..yup... vas-e-line lol... my mom directed me to do this after my accident. DH rubbed my entire back and I slept well and didn't wake up with any pain. Another great home recipe is olive oil mixed with grated nutmeg (or nutmeg essence)...great for the joints and is anti-inflammatory.

Don't worry at all, cast your cares on Him and rest in His confidence concerning your household; God has already taken care of it!


----------



## Laela

ebsalita..... that is just good to read, your praise report! God takes care of us, we want for nothing. Amein~


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Message ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^^mmhhh I'm looking forward to hearing this


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^^mmhhh I'm looking forward to hearing this



Praise God!  

I've been in prayer asking God what to share since yesterday and all morning. 

It's brief and I pray all are blessed by it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just in case Im not able to get on tonight ladies please pray for my former coworker/friend Ms.Hill.Her mother passed a few days ago which I didn't know but I had to call to the office this morning..I hate that for her but Im a bit morbid Im happy bc she isn't in this world of nonsense but that doesn't take away the pain of those left here..Just comfort and provision for her and her boys..


----------



## loolalooh

Please pray for me, ladies.  I am praying for employment and one that will be stable where I can stay for a long time.  (This latter part is key.)  I am praying that I can get one by April; this February is officially my 3rd month looking for a job.  

I am grateful to God for taking care of me in the mean time.  I could easily be in a bad place right now.  Things are not great, but they are bearable.

I also pray for employment for a dear friend of mine.  God has great plans for Him that he can only begin to accomplish with financial stability.

Hopefully, in the future, I can join you all on the prayer line.  Right now, I am just wanting to be in solitude.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

-Please pray for a family member who is believing God for a promotion on their job.

-Pray for a lady in my class, she has had some serious mental issues in the past and she is dealing with some hinderances that are trying to keep her from being free.


----------



## BostonMaria

Hello ladies,

Going through a tough time right now. Its too personal to post, but please keep me in your prayers tonight.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

just in case I dont make it on tonight please pray for me...Boston Maria, Health and Hair, loolalooh and GM I will be praying for you also


----------



## aribell

I am praying for favor upon me as I look for jobs and contact potential employers.  Please add your prayers.  Thank you!


----------



## mst1908

What a blessing tonight's Prayer Line was!! Thank you ladies for your hard work and your time you share with us during the prayer line. Ms. Shimmie thank you so much for your message "Your Dream Will Sneeze" from 2 Kings 4. What an AWESOME, on time word. Glory be to God! That word was just what I needed to hear. Be Blessed Ladies!

Will there be prayer on Tuesday since it's Valentine's day??


----------



## Laela

_ Sighhhhhhh......._



ETA: lest I be misunderstood... I missed tonite's call and I'm mad I missed that Word, Shimmie. Heaving heavy sigh...... Not. Happy. 



Shimmie said:


> Praise God!
> 
> I've been in prayer asking God what to share since yesterday and all morning.
> 
> It's brief and I pray all are blessed by it.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

My son
My grandmas health

My family and I

My relationship with me and my SO


----------



## Aggie

Thanks to Shimmie and all the other ladies that prayed for us tonight. I am so sorry I missed it again. God bless each and everyone of you.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> _ Sighhhhhhh......._
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: lest I be misunderstood... I missed tonite's call and I'm mad I missed that Word, Shimmie. Heaving heavy sigh...... Not. Happy.



Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Thanks to Shimmie and all the other ladies that prayed for us tonight. I am so sorry I missed it again. God bless each and everyone of you.



  Hi Sweet Aggie, God bless you too. 

Health&hair28 and TraciChanel are our Beautiful Prayer Team Leaders...


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> What a blessing tonight's Prayer Line was!! Thank you ladies for your hard work and your time you share with us during the prayer line. Ms. Shimmie thank you so much for your message "Your Dream Will Sneeze" from 2 Kings 4. What an AWESOME, on time word. Glory be to God! That word was just what I needed to hear. Be Blessed Ladies!
> 
> Will there be prayer on Tuesday since it's Valentine's day??



mst1908 ...

Yes, Love     We will be here on Valentine's day...   

God bless you and thank you so much for supporting us.   Please keep us posted about your co-workers.   They will still be in our prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

*Last Night's Message ...*_ "Your Dream Will Sneeze" shared by Shimmie_

Health&hair28 opened with:

Psalm 34:19
Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the LORD delivers him out of them all.

Psalm 43:5
Why are you cast down, O my soul? And why are you disquieted within me? Hope in God; for I shall yet praise Him, the help of my countenance and my God.

Both she and TraciChanel followed with each prayer request with prayers infused with love and the power of God based upon His Word.

@Shimmie followed with prayer requests and a message inspired by God's Word in II Kings 4:8-37

*"Your Dream Will Sneeze"*

_II Kings 4:8-37_

_8 One day Elisha went to Shunem. And a well-to-do woman was there, who urged him to stay for a meal. So whenever he came by, he stopped there to eat. _

_9 She said to her husband, “I know that this man who often comes our way is a holy man of God. 1_

_10 Let’s make a small room on the roof and put in it – _

_a bed and a table, a chair and a lamp for him. Then he can stay there whenever he comes to us.” _

_11 One day when Elisha came, he went up to his room and lay down there. 12 He said to his servant Gehazi, “Call the Shunammite.” So he called her, and she stood before him. 13 Elisha said to him, “Tell her, ‘You have gone to all this trouble for us. Now what can be done for you? Can we speak on your behalf to the king or the commander of the army?’” _

_   She replied, “I have a home among my own people.” _

_*14 “What can be done for her?” Elisha asked. *_

_*   Gehazi said, “She has no son, and her husband is old.” *_

_*15 Then Elisha said, “Call her.” So he called her, and she stood in the doorway. *_

_*16 “About this time next year,” Elisha said, “you will hold a son in your arms.” *_

_*   “No, my lord!” she objected. “Please, man of God, don’t mislead your servant!”   Please don’t play games with me; don’t discourage my heart.  *_

_*17 But the woman became pregnant, and the next year about that same time she gave birth to a son, just as Elisha had told her. *_

_*18 The child grew, and one day he went out to his father, who was with the reapers. 19 He said to his father, “My head! My head!” *_

_*   His father told a servant, “Carry him to his mother.” *_

_*20 After the servant had lifted him up and carried him to his mother, the boy sat on her lap until noon, and then he died. *_

_*21 She went up and laid him on the bed of the man of God, then shut the door and went out. *_

_22 She called her husband and said, “Please send me one of the servants and a donkey so I can go to the man of God quickly and return.” _

_23 “Why go to him today?” he asked. “It’s not the New Moon or the Sabbath.” _

_   “That’s all right,” she said. _

_24 She saddled a donkey and said to her servant, “Lead on; don’t slow down for me unless I tell you.” _

_25 So she set out and came to the man of God at Mount Carmel.  When he saw her in the distance, the man of God said to his servant Gehazi, “Look! There’s the Shunammite! _

_26 Run to meet her and ask her, ‘Are you all right? Is your husband all right? Is your child all right?’” _

_ * “It is well,” she said. *_

_27 When she reached the man of God at the mountain, she took hold of his feet. Gehazi came over to push her away, but the man of God said, “Leave her alone! She is in bitter distress, but the LORD has hidden it from me and has not told me why.” _

_28 “Did I ask you for a son, my lord?” she said. “Didn’t I tell you, ‘to not raise my hopes’?”  To please, ‘don’t play games with me.’_

_29 Elisha said to his servant, Gehazi, “Tuck your cloak into your belt, take my staff in your hand and run. Don’t greet anyone you meet, and if anyone greets you, do not answer. Lay my staff on the boy’s face.” _

_30 But the child’s mother said, “As surely as the LORD lives and as you live, I will not leave you.” So he got up and followed her. _

_31 Gehazi went on ahead and laid the staff on the boy’s face, but there was no sound or response. So Gehazi went back to meet Elisha and told him, “The boy has not awakened.” _

_32 When Elisha reached the house, there was the boy lying dead on his couch. 33 He went in, shut the door on the two of them and prayed to the LORD. _

_34 Then he got on the bed and lay on the boy, mouth to mouth, eyes to eyes, hands to hands. As he stretched himself out on him, the boy’s body grew warm. _

_35 Elisha turned away and walked back and forth in the room and then got on the bed and stretched out upon him once more. ---- _

_*The boy sneezed seven times-- and opened his eyes. *_

_36 Elisha sent for the boy’s mother.   When she came,  he said, “Take your son.” _

_37 She came in, fell at his feet and bowed to the ground.  Then she took her son and went out._

--------------------------------------
*The Lord Gave Me This Inspiration as follows... Love, Shimmie *

The little boy in this Biblical story represents the promises that God has made you.  He represents the Dreams that you are believing to come true.   The hopes and the faith which you have invested into believing because you know it was God who spoke them to you.   For you know God's voice, you are His child and the voice of a stranger you will not follow.

Don't let go of God's promises to you; do not let go of your Dreams.  Whatever you have asked God for, He will surely bring to pass.   God's not playing games with your heart. 

The waiting gets hard as you stand and believe, hurt comes in and you begin to wonder if you heard 'right' from God.

But as the woman in II Kings 4, sat and held her son, she was holding on to her dream, she was holding onto God's promise and His gift to her.  Even when he died, she refused to accept that the promise God gave her had been rescinded, had been lost, had been in vain.

The woman placed her 'Promise' upon the bed of the Promise Giver, seeking out the man of God, she refused to let death win.

With a 'sneeze', a succession of seven, Life was restored into her child, her dream, God's promise.

_And so shall it be with you..._ 

Your Dreams of Marriage, of Health and Healing, of Healed Finances, Peace in Your family, Peace on your job; Peace within your heart.     No matter the Dream, it's Your Dream, it's God's promise to you.     Though time has made it seem lifeless, it it alive and it will 'sneeze'.

Father God, we thank you for your Word and your loving and great and precious promises which you have given unto us. 

*We thank you that each dream and promise will surely 'sneeze' and open it's eyes, for it is alive and it is well.  *

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen...


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie, thank you so much for this Word.  What a beautiful reminder about our dreams.


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Shimmie, thank you so much for this Word.  What a beautiful reminder about our dreams.



God loves us and He loves our Dreams.   Dreams give us God's vision for our lives and they give us direction and goals to pursue and believe in.   Most of all, they keep us close to God as we seek Him about the Dreams in our heart.  

Thank you for being such a loving Prayer Leader, both you and Health&hair28 are always there.... especially when I'm ......


----------



## Sashaa08

TraciChanel said:


> Shimmie, thank you so much for this Word.  What a beautiful reminder about our dreams.




Shimmie
What a TIMELY message indeed, Shimmie!! It really encouraged me and I know that the others who were listening or will read the message will be blessed by it.  This is a gem for all of us to refer back to whenever the enemy tries to sow doubt into our hearts and minds.

Thank God that He provides fresh Word and revelation when we need it!


----------



## Lola28

I didn't get a chance to call in this week. It totally slipped my mind that I'm in class during these times. I go Tues-Thurs ugh


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Shimmie
> What a TIMELY message indeed, Shimmie!! It really encouraged me and I know that the others who were listening or will read the message will be blessed by it.  This is a gem for all of us to refer back to whenever the enemy tries to sow doubt into our hearts and minds.
> 
> Thank God that He provides fresh Word and revelation when we need it!



Praise God, Sashaa ... 

God loves us so much and He does not want us to give up.

Already, I have another message for Tuesday night.  I'll be in prayer and study this weekend.   

Thank you for your support.   Last night I woke up just in time.


----------



## Shimmie

_*Happy Valentine's Day*_








*
  Message for Tuesday...  *

*   "What about Me"?  *

_Scripture references:  Luke and Genesis; adding 2 Samuel  _


----------



## Sashaa08

I can't wait for tomorrow's message!  I got a Valentine's "date" with my sisters!! :blowkiss:


----------



## Renewed1

I'm in need of an apartment. I have to be moved out by the 2/29 and I haven't found anything as of yet.  (Short story, because I WAS unemployed I couldn't pay rent, they took me to court and I have to be moved out by the end of February.) So please pray that I have favor with the landlords I encounter. I really CAN"T live in a dump.

On a good note, I started my new job today and it was awesome. I don't know why, but I have favor with these people. I sense it, my boss even told me that he would like to promote me sooner rather than later, once I prove my worth. I'm flabbergasted!!! 

You ladies, know how to get a prayer through!!! 

I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## Lola28

Soooo I have 3 interviews lined up for this week. And I know for a fact it was because of you lovely ladies and your prayers for my situation. I went from getting virtually no bites when submitting my resume or filling out applications to getting 3 phone calls in 2 days! And I can honestly and whole heartedly say, that I'm appreciative to even get a phone call for an interview. And of course hubby is happy because I'm happy!


----------



## mst1908

HAPPY VALENTINE’S DAY, Ladies!! 

I’m indeed looking forward to prayer today!!!!

Have a Wonderful Day!!!!


----------



## loolalooh

I may join you ladies tonight (for the first time).  This message looks to be timely.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Pray for our fellow sisters and brothers in other countries that are being persecuted for their faith in Christ. I was reading articles on Sudan and Iran, Christians are suffering heavy persecution.

Pray for a friend, he is looking for a job.

Pray for my neighbor, they are wanting to conceive and give birth to a healthy baby. They had a miscarriage in December.


----------



## Miss Kane

Hello Ladies... 

I have a phone interview for a position tomorrow. Please pray that the Lord will open doors for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sashaa08

Please pray for my nephew, Jordan. He is a heavily sought after high school athlete and he is starting to get proud and arrogant.  I pray that he recognizes his successes and talents as a gift from God and that he is surrounded by people who will hold him accountable. That he remains humble because I don't want him to learn the hard way that God despises pride.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie...and TraciChanel,

I had just come on and heard you all saying goodnight and then I heard beeps......I thought it started at 10pm. 

Awwwww......man, I missed it.

Love you ladies!


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for the message and prayer, ladies.  Already looking forward to Thursday.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie...and TraciChanel,
> 
> I had just come on and heard you all saying goodnight and then I heard beeps......I thought it started at 10pm.
> 
> Awwwww......man, I missed it.
> 
> Love you ladies!



Awwwwwww    

It's 9:30 on Tuesday and 10:00 on Thursday... 

Happy Valentine's Day Angel.   Hugs to Hubbie...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwww
> 
> It's 9:30 on Tuesday and 10:00 on Thursday...
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day Angel.   Hugs to Hubbie...


Ohhhhh, mannnnnn.....I won't be able to make it for either than, BUT....I will try.

Love you and thank yo and Happy Valentine's Day to you as well from both of us!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

okay so I woke up about half an hour ago, I over slept ....I wanted to ask for prayer I've got laryngitis all day long my voice faded in and out and is more raspy than usual, plus other stuff but I'm not down hearted just annoyed ...missed hearing you lovely ladies


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay so I woke up about half an hour ago, I over slept ....I wanted to ask for prayer I've got laryngitis all day long my voice faded in and out and is more raspy than usual, plus other stuff but I'm not down hearted just annoyed ...missed hearing you lovely ladies



  Happy Valentine's Day... :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


Feel better sweet one... in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm just not feeling all hallelujah and thank you Jesus (don't mean to shock anyone) but I wont go back to sleep like this ....


the same to you Shimmie love







Shimmie said:


> Happy Valentine's Day... :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose: :Rose:
> 
> 
> Feel better sweet one... in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie whatever you shared please post it, I really need to hear a word tonight


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie whatever you shared please post it, I really need to hear a word tonight



Of course I will:   

The message I shared was:  *"Don't forget Rispah"*  2 Samuel 21...

While we all grieve for the Whitney Houston / Brown family there are others who have lost a loved one and as they read about Whitney, they grieve for her and her family, yet they still go to bed in saddness grieving for the one or ones that *they* have lost.

They 'feel' like Rispah (in 2 Samuel 21, who lost her sons, beating the vultures as they hung) ... 

There are hurting hearts just like Rispah... all alone, no one to hold them, no one to care, no one to pray with or for them.   Their hearts want to know, 'What about me?' ... 

However...

Genesis 4...

The voice of your tears calls from the ground to God... He hears and responds;

"In the midst of your heartache, you are not forgotten".


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

yes Rispah very timely ...what a love she had for her sons


----------



## Prudent1

I have a prayer request for my daddy. His doc is recommending he get a pace maker due to a slow heart rate. We are asking for God to heal him & he not need any operation at all!


----------



## Shimmie

Prudent1 said:


> I have a prayer request for my daddy. His doc is recommending he get a pace maker due to a slow heart rate. We are asking for God to heal him & he not need any operation at all!



Hey Love.... 


  Surrounding your Dad with love and prayers for God's healing totally and completely in Jesus' Name.    

Father God in the name of Jesus, we bow before you in love and gratitude, thanking you for the honour of being accepted as your children.  

We bring before you, Prudent's father.   We thank you for healing his heart valves, the vein, the arteries, the vascular design of his complete heart.    Lord we thank you for healing, renewing, recreating his heart, givine him a new heart and rendering the operation not necessary for him to have a normal heart beat, that performs with all regularity; that his days will be long and healthy upon this earth.  

You are the Healer and the Master of our bodies.   Father we thank you for taking care of every issue and concern, leaving no stones unturned.   We thank you for being Lord over Prudent's Dad's body, functioning in perfect order in Jesus' Name we thank you and give you all of the praise and the glory, forever and ever, Amen..

We love you Prudent1.   Please give Dad a huge / normous hug from us.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yes Rispah very timely ...what a love she had for her sons



Indeed, 'Healthy Hair', indeed.   This woman had no one to comfort her, nor to sit with her, neither to help her fight off the animals of prey.    

Her sons were innocent victims of King Saul's sin; and these seven (7) young boys had to pay with their lives.   The rule back then was 'blood for blood'.   

I had to be careful with this message; as it is not a lecture, nor a judgement upon anyone, not at all.  It's a sensitive issue, and the message doesn't diminish the grieving of Whitney and her family.   It simply says, in the midst of the Houston tragedy, don't forget the Rispah's who are also grieving a loss(es) at this very same hour of the Houston tragedy.       

Being a star doesn't make the grieving of others any less important.  So many are crying out for comfort and prayers, to be loved through their grief of losing a loved one.    Like Rispah, they're sitting on a rock, a hard and cold surface, braving all alone the elements which surround them, hurt and crying, 'but what about me'?   

Whoever the 'Rispahs' are... 'we' are here and we love you too.   In Jesus' Name, we love you too and you are not going through your heartache alone.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I have a prayer request: I'm having some stomach pain that has been going on for months.  I believe it is an ulcer but I really don't want to have to go get tested.  I hate drinking that stuff.


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I have a prayer request: I'm having some stomach pain that has been going on for months.  I believe it is an ulcer but I really don't want to have to go get tested.  I hate drinking that stuff.



nathansgirl1908

Hey Baby Love... 

Get it tested.   You are STILL the healed of God and you are STILL covered in loving prayers    

However, it's time to get it tested. 

Okay?  

If it helps, I finally got a procedure today, that I had been 'avoiding' and putting off for a while.   It all went well and it ruled out the 'concerns' that I had.    Without going into a TMI explanation    I was also having 'tummie' issues.   I've lost 10 lbs since the New Year.  'NG', I was feeling so 'sick' for weeks, but I had to keep 'going'.

Anyway, after having to fast all day yesterday and take the horrible prep meds, all went well this morning.   I don't remember a thing when they put me to sleep, just being gently awaken by the nurse and seeing my cousin (Dori  ) next to me smiling and praying.    I'm home now, still woozie and hungry.  The first thing I had was my coffee   (Pumpkin Spice DECAF).

By sharing this experience, I'm trying to put you at ease about going forward with the procedure.  I have an understanding; the bottomline is that you will have 'peace' when it's all over.   It's interesting how I just underwent a similar experience.  I pray that by sharing that it puts you at ease. 

Again, God still heals and He is healing you, however sometimes we have to yield to His gift of medical intervention.  

Sweet 'NG' you won't be alone, Precious Sister, 'we're' right here beside you and all in love. 

Make that appointment, Love... Okay?


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Awww thanks for sharing, Shimmie.  How amazing that you are able to discuss a similar experience.    I feel better after reading your account.    I will stop being a baby about it and go do what I've been putting off.

   Thanks for the prayers and encouragement.  



Shimmie said:


> @nathansgirl1908
> 
> Hey Baby Love...
> 
> Get it tested. You are STILL the healed of God and you are STILL covered in loving prayers
> 
> However, it's time to get it tested.
> 
> Okay?
> 
> If it helps, I finally got a procedure today, that I had been 'avoiding' and putting off for a while. It all went well and it ruled out the 'concerns' that I had. Without going into a TMI explanation  I was also having 'tummie' issues. I've lost 10 lbs since the New Year. 'NG', I was feeling so 'sick' for weeks, but I had to keep 'going'.
> 
> Anyway, after having to fast all day yesterday and take the horrible prep meds, all went well this morning. I don't remember a thing when they put me to sleep, just being gently awaken by the nurse and seeing my cousin (Dori  ) next to me smiling and praying. I'm home now, still woozie and hungry. The first thing I had was my coffee  (Pumpkin Spice DECAF).
> 
> By sharing this experience, I'm trying to put you at ease about going forward with the procedure. I have an understanding; the bottomline is that you will have 'peace' when it's all over. It's interesting how I just underwent a similar experience. I pray that by sharing that it puts you at ease.
> 
> Again, God still heals and He is healing you, however sometimes we have to yield to His gift of medical intervention.
> 
> Sweet 'NG' you won't be alone, Precious Sister, 'we're' right here beside you and all in love.
> 
> Make that appointment, Love... Okay?


----------



## Shimmie

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Awww thanks for sharing, Shimmie.  How amazing that you are able to discuss a similar experience.    I feel better after reading your account.    I will stop being a baby about it and go do what I've been putting off.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and encouragement.



Always, Baby Sis... always.   

We 'all' have things going on in life; but we go through it encouraging one another.   You're going to come through this victoriously.  Just keep 'us' posted as we can keep you covered in prayer.  

Father in Jesus' Name, we know that you are our ultimate Healer and there will never be anyone who can ever replace you in our lives.   We bring before you our 'sister' Nathansgirl asking and thanking you for her perfect health and healing.    We thank you for leading her in the paths of the right doctors who will take loving care of her and that her procedure will go forth without incident, nor any after affects in Jesus' Name. 

Father thank you for allaying her fears and for taking care of the discomfort of the 'prep' meds along with the other necessary elements of the process.

Whatever the cause of her current symptoms, thank you for perfecting all that concerns and has been troubling Nathansgirl.    Let her be free and at ease again in her total body, spirit and soul.  We thank for sealing her completely in your Precious Blood, protecting her always.     In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

I miss Jynlnd13  and PinkPebbles and pebbles.... 

I pray with all of my heart that all is well with each of them, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## aribell

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to express my gratitude for your prayers last Thursday regarding a job.  The very next day I got an e-mail from a recruiter about a position that I thought I had been passed over for.  I had the phone interview today and he told me that he really liked my background and wanted to move me forward in the process.  I'll hear the official word in a few business days, but I just wanted to give that update.

I don't have it yet, and don't want to presume, but I'm thanking God for the opportunity to interview, that the interview went well, and praying for His will, way, and provision in all things.  And I'm really looking for opportunities that will develop into a vocation that glorifies Him.  I won't be able to join tomorrow night, but if you could remember that request again, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Blessings.


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to express my gratitude for your prayers last Thursday regarding a job.  The very next day I got an e-mail from a recruiter about a position that I thought I had been passed over for.  I had the phone interview today and he told me that he really liked my background and wanted to move me forward in the process.  I'll hear the official word in a few business days, but I just wanted to give that update.
> 
> I don't have it yet, and don't want to presume, but I'm thanking God for the opportunity to interview, that the interview went well, and praying for His will, way, and provision in all things.  And I'm really looking for opportunities that will develop into a vocation that glorifies Him.  I won't be able to join tomorrow night, but if you could remember that request again, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Blessings.



Indeed we will remember you in prayer... 

Praising God for 'your gift' which will make room for you; placing you before important men, who will 'listen' to you and respect you.  Giving all glory unto God.    In Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Hi Ladies, 

I am feeling much better. Praise God!! 

Even though things are going crazy, I still have this peace and praise on the inside. Things were breaking down all at the same time. My body was weak. Taking care of kids. Trying not to worry my husband. But God is there. That is what matters. He has not left us, it does not matter what we go through. 

*I shall not be moved. *

I am thankful for this prayer line. God is moving and this lets us know to continue in His work, knowing that our labor is not in vain. 

Talk with you all on Thursday.


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am feeling much better. Praise God!!
> 
> Even though things are going crazy, I still have this peace and praise on the inside. Things were breaking down all at the same time. My body was weak. Taking care of kids. Trying not to worry my husband. But God is there. That is what matters. He has not left us, it does not matter what we go through.
> 
> *I shall not be moved. *
> 
> I am thankful for this prayer line. God is moving and this lets us know to continue in His work, knowing that our labor is not in vain.
> 
> Talk with you all on Thursday.



So glad you're feeling better


----------



## mst1908

PRAISE REPORT!!!

Thank you ladies for prayer line on last night it was a blessing as always! Thank you all for praying for me regarding the typing assessment I took today at the IRS. I passed the assessment praise God! The requirements were to complete 5000 keystrokes/hour with 90% accuracy. I completed 7058 keystokes/hour with 99.7% accuracy! There is one more step in the process pray all goes well and that my paperwork is processed quickly.

(Edit) P.S.

This is a part-time job with the IRS. I have an Awesome full-time job but I'm saving for a down payment on my 1st home!!!


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> PRAISE REPORT!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for prayer line on last night it was a blessing as always! Thank you all for praying for me regarding the typing assessment I took today at the IRS. I passed the assessment praise God! The requirements were to complete 5000 keystrokes/hour with 90% accuracy. I completed 7058 keystokes/hour with 99.7% accuracy! There is one more step in the process pray all goes well and that my paperwork is processed quickly.



Well GLORY to God who is ALL Mighty and Worthy to be Praised. 

Speed *and* Accuracy ... *both* He gave you in Jesus' Name.  

mst... You shall continue to excel in all that you do, in Jesus' Name... Amen. 

All because you keep coming back to God asking HIM and you keep coming back giving Him all of the glory.    God is so overjoyed over you.  Indeed you are His child, His daughter, His Beloved and He loves to give all good things to you, with all of His heart.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

at the highlighted, I'm glad that you said this because many of us consider how we will advance ourselves and make the most money when looking for jobs and we never give God or the 'kingdom' a thought...God knows your heart and I know that he will honor you with the job that you desire ...




nicola.kirwan said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to express my gratitude for your prayers last Thursday regarding a job. The very next day I got an e-mail from a recruiter about a position that I thought I had been passed over for. I had the phone interview today and he told me that he really liked my background and wanted to move me forward in the process. I'll hear the official word in a few business days, but I just wanted to give that update.
> 
> I don't have it yet, and don't want to presume, but I'm thanking God for the opportunity to interview, that the interview went well, *and praying for His will, way, and provision in all things. And I'm really looking for opportunities that will develop into a vocation that glorifies Him.* I won't be able to join tomorrow night, but if you could remember that request again, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Blessings.


----------



## mst1908

I really feel compelled to share my Praise Report from *May 2011* it’s posted on another hair forum board but since I’m hearing that ladies on this site are praying for the same thing I was praying for last year I’ll post it here as well. I pray it encourages and blesses anyone who is in need of EMPLOYMENT!!! 

*I Got a Job in my Career Field (Praise God)!!!!!*


Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to share my testimony maybe it will be an inspiration to someone else. So as you all have probably read already I completed my Master’s of Science in Human Resource Management in December 2010. I started searching for employment in HR months before I graduated. I’ve been on numerous interviews and most of the people interviewing me didn’t even have a Bachelor’s Degree. Human Resources is a very competitive field and the jobs are not that plentiful because many of the HR jobs are being outsourced and the people who are blessed enough to get employment in HR do not leave these jobs.

But getting to my point, I received a call on a Sunday two weeks ago that this company would like to fly me out to their company for an interview. So I interviewed for the HR position two weeks ago and flew back home. The entire time before and after the interview I was just praying asking God to give me divine favor with the people I interview with so I can get the job. So on this Friday April 15, a week after I interviewed for the HR position the Hiring Manger called and told me I got the job. The Hiring Manger informed me that she received over 700 applications for this HR position and only 5 people were interviewed for this position and I was one of those people. Needless, to say this was a blessing from God and I know my prayers were answered.

And that’s not it, the Hiring Manager informed me that when the President of the company was reviewing my application package before he signed off on it, the President increased my salary above the normal pay range. Due to the fact that I have an advanced degree in HR. The Hiring Manager said the President has never done this before (FAVOR). So this is a blessing in itself. Not only did I get the job of my dreams but my salary is higher than we initially discussed in the interview. I know I serve an AWESOME GOD who is able to do EXSEEDINGLY, ABUNDANTLY above ALL I can ask or think.

This company has an excellent benefit package also the company pays 100% of health, dental, life insurance and additional insurance premiums for all its employees (so this is more money in my pocket because insurance is expensive!). In addition, we have an excellent retirement package and the best part is we’re fully vested DAY ONE (most companies you have to work a few years before you become vested). I can go on and on but I’m going to wrap this up. Ladies, whatever you do put God first and pray/seek him in everything you do. Take it from me, God will answer your prayers it may not come to pass in your timing, but trust that God will answer your prayers RIGHT ON TIME AND IN DUE SEASON!!!


                    [FONT=&quot]Update (October 2011):

So I've been on my new job a little under 6 months now, my probationary period ends in November. I must say my job is going GREAT I work with an awesome group of talented people who are very supportive. This is the best job I've ever had and I thank God daily for my job. I plan on have a long prosperous career with this company and ultimately retire from here, if this be God's will. I know that this job and relocating to Texas was the will of God for me. God's hand of favor has been on my life like never before! Everything has been just falling into place. Like my pastor says "Its been a sweat-less victory and I give all the praise and thanks to God because its all of his doing. I can honestly say, a peace of mind is indeed PRICELESS! My work environment is very peaceful and productive so is my social and personal life (Thank God).

My job is so peaceful and my boss is a very laid-back and a drama free women (which is rare). I go to work, do my 8 hours and my work never comes home with me. I must admit my prayer life has increased [/FONT]      [FONT=&quot]

P.S.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]I must apologize because God has been speaking to my spirit for over a month now about posting this Praise Report but I’ve just been to lazy to copy and paste it over to this site.[/FONT]

  
 


*
*


----------



## Sashaa08

mst1908 said:


> PRAISE REPORT!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for prayer line on last night it was a blessing as always! Thank you all for praying for me regarding the typing assessment I took today at the IRS. I passed the assessment praise God! The requirements were to complete 5000 keystrokes/hour with 90% accuracy. I completed 7058 keystokes/hour with 99.7% accuracy! There is one more step in the process pray all goes well and that my paperwork is processed quickly.



 I remember this prayer on Tuesday night-who says God doesn't answer prayer?! I had to dance in my office-fortunately nobody was in my office at the time!


----------



## Shimmie

Exodus 3:14

'I AM that I AM"

God is not changing, He is Who He is and will always be.  

AND

To Him, "You Are who You Are" ...  Who you are to God will never change. 

God is there standing in the midst of every challenge which tries to hinder you; standing before your enemies, saying "I AM" ... you can come no further, you cannot cross this line (boundary).  

Whatever / Whoever you have to encounter, as God said to Moses as He was sending him off to encounter Pharoah's opposition, God is saying to you...

_"Tell them, 'I AM' sent you.   _

God, the Great 'I AM' is already there.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

So grateful and thankful for the ladies who are committed to pray on this Prayer Line.  You ladies prayed for me last night and I had the best sleep...not one flash

Love you all!


----------



## Laela

mst1908... thanks for sharing your uplifting praise report. To God be the Glory !!!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> So grateful and thankful for the ladies who are committed to pray on this Prayer Line.  You ladies prayed for me last night and I had the best sleep...not one flash
> 
> Love you all!



Praise God...   

_and 'Chocolate'_...


----------



## Shimmie

Angels... don't forget your home assignment.

List all of the things you are to God...

"You ARE that You ARE"...  Everything that you are to God is not changing.  

Make your lists and share.   It will be a wonderful faith boost. 

Love and hugs...

:blowkiss:

*Tuesday's Message:*

_"O' No it won't..."_

Scripture Reference:  Isaiah


----------



## loolalooh

Hey ladies.  I have a couple of prayer requests for tomorrow:

*peace of mind
*divine direction in upcoming decisions
*physical and spiritual protection 

Thank you, ladies.  Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie




----------



## Shimmie

Beloved Ones for Whom We Pray... 

Hold on to the Word of God...


_... how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him. 

(Acts 10:38)_

You are delivered and 'free' in Jesus' Name, from all that has oppressed you.


----------



## flowinlocks

I am asking for you please pray for her. Her name is Tierra Clark
She is battling Leukemia, she went in for a bone marrow transplant today  and had to be resuscitated but she is still fighting. Please don't  quote pic. I will be taking it down. Thank you for your prayers...

*BIZARRE *twist to this story. It's been revealed that this young lady is not in the hospital. erplexed Thanks for your prayers. I will share details later as they are still coming in. Sorry for wasting your time ladies......


----------



## Shimmie

Praying for Tierra...  

Covered by the Blood of Jesus... no evil shall befall her, no harm will come near her in Jesus' Name.   Heal her O' Father God and she shall be healed.  Praising the Name of Jesus.   

_... how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him. 

(Acts 10:38)_


----------



## flowinlocks

Shimmie said:


> Praying for Tierra...
> 
> Covered by the Blood of Jesus... no evil shall befall her, no harm will come near her in Jesus' Name.   Heal her O' Father God and she shall be healed.  Praising the Name of Jesus.
> 
> _... how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him.
> 
> (Acts 10:38)_



I have just been informed that she is breathing on her own at 40% and it's expected to improve. I will post updates as I get them.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies, 
Please pray in agreement with me that all of those who are participating in Lent this year will gain a closer relationship with the Lord and that their hearts and minds will be renewed and strengthened in Him. 

Thanks. God bless!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

That's good news!! Thanks for the update. Please do keep us posted. 



			
				flowinlocks said:
			
		

> I have just been informed that she is breathing on her own at 40% and it's expected to improve. I will post updates as I get them.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

flowinlocks said:


> I have just been informed that she is breathing on her own at 40% and it's expected to improve. I will post updates as I get them.



Praise God for His_ Breath of Life _flowing into this precious vessel of His in Jesus' Name...   and   

Lord, we thank you, we praise you for the 40% and thank you for the 50, 60, 70,80, 90, 99 and 100% ....  in Jesus' Name ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

You ladies are just wonderful!  Thank you for your heart to pray and seek God's face for His people.  I will continue to pray for all of you and what the Lord has in store for you.  This prayer line is God sent!

No weapon....no weapon fashioned against you, your family, children, finances, friends will ever prosper.  In Jesus name.  Amen!

Blessings, always....

N&W


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You ladies are just wonderful!  Thank you for your heart to pray and seek God's face for His people.  I will continue to pray for all of you and what the Lord has in store for you.  This prayer line is God sent!
> 
> No weapon....no weapon fashioned against you, your family, children, finances, friends will ever prosper.  In Jesus name.  Amen!
> 
> Blessings, always....
> 
> N&W



Praise God for you... thank you so much for your prayers and most of all for your love...


----------



## TraciChanel

Nice & Wavy, amen. I couldn't agree more! 




Nice & Wavy said:


> You ladies are just wonderful!  Thank you for your heart to pray and seek God's face for His people.  I will continue to pray for all of you and what the Lord has in store for you.  This prayer line is God sent!
> 
> No weapon....no weapon fashioned against you, your family, children, finances, friends will ever prosper.  In Jesus name.  Amen!
> 
> Blessings, always....
> 
> N&W


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie I think I gonna have to bring a pen and writing pad into the bathroom (prayer closet) to take down the scriptures ...please post them...thank you Lady...


----------



## Laela

Refreshing prayer session...God always in our midst. Thank you all for those powerful prayers, elevating others before the Throne. Yes, at Shimmie, TraciChanel, please share Scriptures mentioned...and thank you!


----------



## Ithacagurl

I constantly forget to call in except once.... will be setting my alarm!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie I think I gonna have to bring a pen and writing pad into the bathroom (prayer closet) to take down the scriptures ...please post them...thank you Lady...





Laela said:


> Refreshing prayer session...God always in our midst. Thank you all for those powerful prayers, elevating others before the Throne. Yes, at Shimmie, TraciChanel, please share Scriptures mentioned...and thank you!



Isaiah 7:7

7 thus says the Lord God: “It shall not stand, Nor shall it come to pass.

 “This invasion will never happen;  it will never take place; 


Mark 4:22

For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested; neither was any thing kept secret, but that it should come abroad.

From TraciChanel...

2 Corinthians 9:10-11

For God is the one who provides seed for the farmer and then bread to eat. In the same way, he will provide and increase your resources and then produce a great harvest of generosity in you.

You will be made rich in every way so that you can be generous on every occasion, and through us your generosity will result in thanksgiving to God


----------



## flowinlocks

Shimmie said:


> Praying for Tierra...
> 
> Covered by the Blood of Jesus... no evil shall befall her, no harm will come near her in Jesus' Name.   Heal her O' Father God and she shall be healed.  Praising the Name of Jesus.
> 
> _... how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him.
> 
> (Acts 10:38)_




*BIZARRE *twist to this story. It's been revealed that this young lady is not in the hospital. erplexed Thanks for your prayers. I will share details later as they are still coming in. Sorry for wasting your time ladies......


----------



## Shimmie

flowinlocks said:


> *BIZARRE *twist to this story. It's been revealed that this young lady is not in the hospital. erplexed Thanks for your prayers. I will share details later as they are still coming in. Sorry for wasting your time ladies......



Your heart is never a waste of time, flowinlocks... not ever.  We are all here for each other and we praise God for you, for sharing your thread and your posts.   You are indeed an 'annointed vessel and handmaiden of the Lord, a pure daughter and Woman of God... of whom God your Father is so proud.  

Please keep sharing no matter what...


----------



## flowinlocks

Shimmie said:


> Your heart is never a waste of time, @flowinlocks... not ever.  We are all here for each other and we praise God for you, for sharing your thread and your posts.   You are indeed an 'annointed vessel and handmaiden of the Lord, a pure daughter and Woman of God... of whom God your Father is so proud.
> 
> Please keep sharing no matter what...



Thanks Shimme! I'm am just too out done. EVERYONE has been praying for this girl since yesterday when she said she had to go in. I know she has Bipolar disorder but after tonight I'm guessing she has waaay more issues than that.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ladies, I just want to thank you all for being willing to be used by God surely the presence of the Lord was on that prayer line last night as is always...


I encourage you not to look at their faces and don't get weary in well doing but know that you SHALL reap if you faint not!!!!


Abba, please bless them for their faithfulness.


----------



## Shimmie

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Shimme! I'm am just too out done. EVERYONE has been praying for this girl since yesterday when she said she had to go in. I know she has Bipolar disorder but after tonight I'm guessing she has waaay more issues than that.



It's okay... all the more reason for us to pray and to keep her in prayer.  When someone has a 'chemical imbalance' i.e. Biopolar or otherwise, they need prayer all the more.   The enemy comes in with confusion and they behave by what 'they' see or feel which can often times be 'imagined'.  

Your friend is so delicate and she needs our prayers and strength to surround her and to keep her safe.   We don't mind supporting you and your friend.  We're here together and that's what matters most.   

Please let her know that she has 'friends' here in Jesus Christ who love and support her.  

Note:  My youngest sister has a disorder and she 'creates' many types of 'scenios' and our family has learned to 'discern' and we depend heavily upon the Lord to direct us as to when she is telling the truth or she's 'creating' an imagined situation.     One day I received a call from the Police missing persons' department.   My initial reaction was 'holding my breath', waiting to exhale while he was 'confirming' that I was indeed a relative.  

As it turned out, my sister 'walked' into the Police Station and announced to them that she was missing and that now 'they' found her.    

Girl, Lemme tell you something... I wanted to grap her for putting us through a scare like that.   She has done other things as well.  I can't tell you how many late night calls I've had and calls at work because she's called 911 to rush her to the ER for a 'created' pain and these calls she was making from her cell phone at the rehab center where she was staying.   

Years ago, she got messed up on 'drugs' and life has not been the same since.    But we keep her in love and prayer.  

So, please don't feel badly about your friend and the communication which may or may not have been true.  To your friend, all of what she shared is 'true' to her.   Bless her heart.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Ladies, I just want to thank you all for being willing to be used by God surely the presence of the Lord was on that prayer line last night as is always...
> 
> 
> I encourage you not to look at their faces and don't get weary in well doing but know that you SHALL reap if you faint not!!!!
> 
> 
> Abba, please bless them for their faithfulness.



Healthy Hair... thank you so much for your love, your prayers and your support and for allowing God to use you as such a powerful Woman of God.  

I respect you highly and you are one of the precious few that I'll listen to and behave myself....      Seriously, you have an annointing which makes one , be still and know God as God.   

Love and blessings to you...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

thank you.. 
don't make me cry lady, to God be the glory ...




Shimmie said:


> Healthy Hair... thank you so much for your love, your prayers and your support and for allowing God to use you as such a powerful Woman of God.
> 
> I respect you highly and you are one of the precious few that I'll listen to and behave myself....  Seriously, you have an annointing which makes one , be still and know God as God.
> 
> Love and blessings to you...


----------



## Laela

I want to thank you ladies for that beautiful prayer last night, covering this Generation. 
As I shared with someone earlier..."X" is a filler and this morning, I declared  Generation X, Generation Blessed. These teen agers, young men and women in college and just starting out need our prayers all the time, especially the ones who seek to please God and are up against pressure from all sides. Like David, they may feel ill-equipped.... helmet feeling too big, tipped to side, sword not quite right in their hands... as others laugh at them on the sidelines. God has already equipped them for battle, with the right armor and the right size! If they but look up, they'll see that unseen army that is standing around them.. on all sides, Hallelujah! I agree in prayer that God removes the scales from their eyes to see that, and keep them encouraged. That *God sends *ministering angels their way to keep them, because not everyone is going to receive from everyone. And some people went, when they didn't get sent. They must be God-sent for the message to penetrate the heart. 

Elnahna.... your nephew is protected by the Blood of Jesus. Keep believing that God has already made a way for this young man. He was lifted up in prayer. When I read stories like his, I know too well  the enemy is trying desperately to thwart a blessing! We must not be weary but keep fighting for them...  on our knees.


----------



## flowinlocks

Shimmie said:


> It's okay... all the more reason for us to pray and to keep her in prayer.  When someone has a 'chemical imbalance' i.e. Biopolar or otherwise, they need prayer all the more.   The enemy comes in with confusion and they behave by what 'they' see or feel which can often times be 'imagined'.
> 
> Your friend is so delicate and she needs our prayers and strength to surround her and to keep her safe.   We don't mind supporting you and your friend.  We're here together and that's what matters most.
> 
> Please let her know that she has 'friends' here in Jesus Christ who love and support her.
> 
> Note:  My youngest sister has a disorder and she 'creates' many types of 'scenios' and our family has learned to 'discern' and we depend heavily upon the Lord to direct us as to when she is telling the truth or she's 'creating' an imagined situation.     One day I received a call from the Police missing persons' department.   My initial reaction was 'holding my breath', waiting to exhale while he was 'confirming' that I was indeed a relative.
> 
> As it turned out, my sister 'walked' into the Police Station and announced to them that she was missing and that now 'they' found her.
> 
> Girl, Lemme tell you something... I wanted to grap her for putting us through a scare like that.   She has done other things as well.  I can't tell you how many late night calls I've had and calls at work because she's called 911 to rush her to the ER for a 'created' pain and these calls she was making from her cell phone at the rehab center where she was staying.
> 
> Years ago, she got messed up on 'drugs' and life has not been the same since.    But we keep her in love and prayer.
> 
> So, please don't feel badly about your friend and the communication which may or may not have been true.  To your friend, all of what she shared is 'true' to her.   Bless her heart.




Wow! I can't even imagine. I will continue to pray for her. I posted an update in the thread I started about God using you...thanks again Shimmie.


----------



## Elnahna

Hi Ladies, a few months ago we prayed for a young lady that had suffered a stroke. She weights on my heart. How is she? I'm still praying for her.


----------



## TraciChanel

Elnahna said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, a few months ago we prayed for a young lady that had suffered a stroke. She weights on my heart. How is she? I'm still praying for her.



Elnahna, thanks for asking! She is still recovering. She suffers from seizures and is a bit forgetful as a result of the stroke.  However, she is going to the gym regularly and she is also able to bike ride for short periods.  She's in good spirits, although she is not 100% yet and hasn't returned to work. Please do keep her in your prayers - I know she is still scared because the doctors haven't found out the reason for the stroke, and they don't seem any closer to the answer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Elnahna

TraciChanel , I'm glad she is recovering well. :Rose: I hope she is not doing this alone. I guess because of pride, I've been doing this by myself. I got tired of talking to doctors that had no answers. My family and friends, of course, don't understand what I'm going through, so I isolated myself. That was not a good move. I joined the National Stroke Association. I have been able to read and talk to other people that have been through the same things.. and they are surviving. Last week I identified a support group in my area and I'm looking forward to the meeting. This may help her too.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> TraciChanel , I'm glad she is recovering well. :Rose: I hope she is not doing this alone. I guess because of pride, I've been doing this by myself. I got tired of talking to doctors that had no answers. My family and friends, of course, don't understand what I'm going through, so I isolated myself. That was not a good move. I joined the National Stroke Association. I have been able to read and talk to other people that have been through the same things.. and they are surviving. Last week I identified a support group in my area and I'm looking forward to the meeting. This may help her too.



@Elnhna... you are so strong and such an inspiration full of love.  You remembered this woman that you do not know... yet you remembered and you cared.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

-Please pray for the family that lost 3 kids in a house fire this morning. 

- A friend's aunt is in critcal condition after having seizures. She is 38 years old and normally healthy.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

A friend just let me know that she and her husband have decided to divorce. *Please pray for them. Pray for forgiveness and healing.* I'm just sad about this and I want to see God's best for them.


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> A friend just let me know that she and her husband have decided to divorce. *Please pray for them. Pray for forgiveness and healing.* I'm just sad about this and I want to see God's best for them.



It's done in Jesus' Name...


----------



## Shimmie

*Jason...*  Jesus is calling your Name... in love   

*meaning and name origin*

Jason \j(a)-son\ as a boy's name is pronounced JAY-sun. 

It is of Greek and Hebrew origin, and the meaning of Jason is "healer; the Lord is salvation". Variant of Joshua. Biblical: an early Christian associate of Paul ...


http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/1/Jason


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

I've been away this week (traveling for work).  I just wanted to give an update.  I GOT MY APARTMENT!! Mind you, I had a BK and other stuff on there and I really shouldn't be approve for my apartment.  The apartment complex actually said we wouldn't approve anyone with a BK as new as yours.  But you can fill out an application (for free) to see what happens.....well GOD happened.  I was approve and I am moving  weekend.  I was trying to find the testimony thread....but couldn't.

Anyway, I want to thank you ladies for praying for me.  These last few years have been "stormy" and I'm glad the storm is so over!! 

Ok, I have to get to packing, because I move tomorrow. 

But thank you ladies for standing in agreement. Like the Word says (don't throw stones if I misquote) When two or three are gathered in my name, I am in the midst of thee.

Gotta go.


----------



## TraciChanel

and   I'm SO happy for you, MarriageMaterial!! Thank you for updating. This is great. God is good and He is faithful 



			
				MarriageMaterial said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been away this week (traveling for work).  I just wanted to give an update.  I GOT MY APARTMENT!! Mind you, I had a BK and other stuff on there and I really shouldn't be approve for my apartment.  The apartment complex actually said we wouldn't approve anyone with a BK as new as yours.  But you can fill out an application (for free) to see what happens.....well GOD happened.  I was approve and I am moving  weekend.  I was trying to find the testimony thread....but couldn't.
> 
> Anyway, I want to thank you ladies for praying for me.  These last few years have been "stormy" and I'm glad the storm is so over!!
> 
> Ok, I have to get to packing, because I move tomorrow.
> 
> But thank you ladies for standing in agreement. Like the Word says (don't throw stones if I misquote) When two or three are gathered in my name, I am in the midst of thee.
> 
> Gotta go.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been away this week (traveling for work).  I just wanted to give an update.  I GOT MY APARTMENT!! Mind you, I had a BK and other stuff on there and I really shouldn't be approve for my apartment.  The apartment complex actually said we wouldn't approve anyone with a BK as new as yours.  But you can fill out an application (for free) to see what happens.....well GOD happened.  I was approve and I am moving  weekend.  I was trying to find the testimony thread....but couldn't.
> 
> Anyway, I want to thank you ladies for praying for me.  These last few years have been "stormy" and I'm glad the storm is so over!!
> 
> Ok, I have to get to packing, because I move tomorrow.
> 
> But thank you ladies for standing in agreement. Like the Word says (don't throw stones if I misquote) When two or three are gathered in my name, I am in the midst of thee.
> 
> Gotta go.



Praise God, Little M&M...  God is so faithful and so are you.  You never stopped asking, praying and believing.    The 'waters' splashed a little, the boat rocked with the waves, but you never fell out of the ship with Jesus. 

I'm so happy for you.   


OOooooooo I see new curtains and rugs and stuff...   

I love new beginnings...


----------



## Shimmie

* For Tonight's Prayer Session ...  *

 "....thou shalt weep no more: he will be very gracious unto thee at the voice of thy cry; when he shall hear it, he will answer thee."   

Isaiah 30:17


----------



## mst1908

*Praise Report !!!!!

The IRS called me today to offer me the position.*




mst1908 said:


> PRAISE REPORT!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for prayer line on last night it was a blessing as always! Thank you all for praying for me regarding the typing assessment I took today at the IRS. I passed the assessment praise God! The requirements were to complete 5000 keystrokes/hour with 90% accuracy. I completed 7058 keystokes/hour with 99.7% accuracy! There is one more step in the process pray all goes well and that my paperwork is processed quickly.
> 
> (Edit) P.S.
> 
> This is a seasonal job with the IRS. I have an Awesome full-time job but I'm saving for a down payment on my 1st home!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^HALLELUJAH, praise the living God!!!


----------



## TraciChanel

mst1908 said:
			
		

> Praise Report !!!!!
> 
> The IRS called me today to offer me the position.



Congratulations!!! Praise God  I know there will be more praise reports to come!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
Please pray in agreement with me for favor, blessings and peace for CrlSweetie912. I look forward to speaking with you all on the prayer line tonight.

ETA: Please also pray in agreement with me for msdr whose heart is feeling heavy, that she will have peace and many blessings. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela

Been watching the news today...this is so senseless..sigh...I'd like to request prayer for the families of the three boys killed at  Chardon high school in Ohio. Imagine that, eating lunch with friends one minute, gunned down the next. The devil sure is staying busy trying to make us believe lies... but we know he has been defeated, no matter how hard he tries.

Also remember the young boy who stole that gun... a victim of bullying becomes a bully himself. Pray for his family that God also sends comfort to them in a situation they have no control over, as he is processed through the courts and gawked at by the media's heavy lights and cameras for all the world to see. Suffering in silence is like a time bomb ticking. I pray for deliverance for all affected. Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Great prayer time, ladies.  I just love to listen and hear the woman of God encourage and lift each other up.

Blessings to each and every one of you!


----------



## TraciChanel

Beautiful prayers tonight. Thanks everyone for your prayers (spoken and unspoken)!


----------



## TraciChanel

Nice & Wavy said:


> Great prayer time, ladies.  *I just love to listen and hear the woman of God encourage and lift each other up.*
> 
> Blessings to each and every one of you!



Same here! God bless...


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> *Praise Report !!!!!
> 
> The IRS called me today to offer me the position.*



Maria... 

God has such a 'delight' in you.  You are an encouragement to all who 'see' you, because of the love and joy and expectation that your Father in Heaven will never fail you nor anyone else.    

You just come to Him in prayer, like a little child with the faith of such, trusting your Father who loves you.  

It's no small wonder how blessed you are.   

It's no small wonder how blessed each of us are.


----------



## Shimmie

3 .......... 21

There's a message in this...


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Been watching the news today...this is so senseless..sigh...I'd like to request prayer for the families of the three boys killed at  Chardon high school in Ohio. Imagine that, eating lunch with friends one minute, gunned down the next. The devil sure is staying busy trying to make us believe lies... but we know he has been defeated, no matter how hard he tries.
> 
> Also remember the young boy who stole that gun... a victim of bullying becomes a bully himself. Pray for his family that God also sends comfort to them in a situation they have no control over, as he is processed through the courts and gawked at by the media's heavy lights and cameras for all the world to see. Suffering in silence is like a time bomb ticking. I pray for deliverance for all affected. Amein~



I can't begin to phathom the pain behind this on either side of the families.  

Yet God remains sovereign...


----------



## mst1908

Thank you for your kind words and for lifting all of us up in prayer!!!



Shimmie said:


> Maria...
> 
> God has such a 'delight' in you.  You are an encouragement to all who 'see' you, because of the love and joy and expectation that your Father in Heaven will never fail you nor anyone else.
> 
> You just come to Him in prayer, like a little child with the faith of such, trusting your Father who loves you.
> 
> It's no small wonder how blessed you are.
> 
> It's no small wonder how blessed each of us are.


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Thank you for your kind words and for lifting all of us up in prayer!!!



Each time, you, Sashaa, Donna call in, you're all 'happy and excited.  You have a 'testimony' ready *before* we even pray for God to move in the situation.    I'm like 'Wow'... they are on 'fire'!  

*All of the Ladies are special* and I have to be honest, I'm learning more from *everyone* who calls then I ever imagined.   And it's all good!   

No one here, who has ever called in and that supports and prays for us, is left out of my gratitude.   I am grateful for *EVERYONE* and I thank God for the scores of women who have submitted their hearts and prayers and for 'TRUSTING' us with them... this is one of the greatest honours that I will personally cherish for always.

The Prayer Line has a 'semi' anniversary coming soon.     We must celebrate.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Just an update...  

First, thank you to all the ladies who have been praying for me.  I sent letters out about my university situation.  One of those went to my congressman   The letter was first emailed to try to reach him as quickly as possible and a hard copy followed.  I received a generic email message that said it would take up to 3wks for him to respond b/c of all the mail he gets....

BUT GOD....I got a phone call from his office 2 days later(today).  Before the end of the day, I was in his office speaking with his assistant.  He asked me to bring any documentation I had related to my problem.  He and another gentlemen in the office felt that there was an injustice done to me.  He asked that I write a personal statement tonight and he will be writing a letter to the board of trustees of the university.  Thank God!  I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  

Shimmie this mountain is slowly but surely moving!   Ladies, please continue to stand in agreement with me that the Board of trustees will also see the injustice and overturn the decision.


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Just an update...
> 
> First, thank you to all the ladies who have been praying for me.  I sent letters out about my university situation.  One of those went to my congressman   The letter was first emailed to try to reach him as quickly as possible and a hard copy followed.  I received a generic email message that said it would take up to 3wks for him to respond b/c of all the mail he gets....
> 
> BUT GOD....I got a phone call from his office 2 days later(today).  Before the end of the day, I was in his office speaking with his assistant.  He asked me to bring any documentation I had related to my problem.  He and another gentlemen in the office felt that there was an injustice done to me.  He asked that I write a personal statement tonight and he will be writing a letter to the board of trustees of the university.  Thank God!  I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Shimmie this mountain is slowly but surely moving!   Ladies, please continue to stand in agreement with me that the Board of trustees will also see the injustice and overturn the decision.



I've got my dancing shoes on and ready to celebrate your Victory!  

Praise God!

As this mountain moves and it SURELY will move... In Jesus' Name...  

SO !  As this mountain moves, all of your blessings will be freely flowing for ... unto you.... "It flows 'naturally'... in Jesus' Name. 

it_comes_naturally ...For you.... 

"..... [I ]*the LORD thy God will turn thy captivity[/I], and have compassion upon thee*, and will return and gather thee from all the nations, whither the LORD thy God hath scattered thee."   

Deuteronomy 30:3...

_I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land. *I will not leave you until I have done what I have promised you*."_

Genesis 28:15

_He will make your righteousness shine like the dawn, *the justice of your cause like the noonday sun*._

Psalm 37:6


----------



## loolalooh

I totally forgot that there was prayer tonight.  If any Bible passages were discussed, please share.  Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture Readings...

From Health&hair28 ...

*Ephesians 3:14-21*


14 For this reason I bow my knees to the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,[c] 

15 from whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named, 

16 that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with might through His Spirit in the inner man, 
*

17 that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; that you, being rooted and grounded in love, *

18 may be able to comprehend with all the saints what is the width and length and depth and height— 

19 to know the love of Christ which passes knowledge; that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.

20 Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, 

21 to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen.





_From Shimmie..._

*Daniel 9:19-23*

19 O Lord, hear; O Lord, forgive; O Lord, hearken and do; defer not, for thine own sake, O my God: for thy city and thy people are called by thy name.

20 And whiles I was speaking, and praying, and confessing my sin and the sin of my people Israel, and presenting my supplication before the LORD my God for the holy mountain of my God;

*21 Yea, while I was speaking in prayer, even the man Gabriel, whom I had seen in the vision at the beginning, being caused to fly swiftly, touched me about the time of the evening oblation.*

22 And he informed me, and talked with me, and said, O Daniel, I am now come forth to give thee skill and understanding.

23 At the beginning of thy supplications the commandment came forth, and I am come to shew thee; for thou art greatly beloved: therefore understand the matter, and consider the vision.


Showers of Blessings to all...


----------



## Sashaa08

Thanks for posting! I dialed in late and missed the first scripture passage.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I totally forgot that there was prayer tonight.  If any Bible passages were discussed, please share.  Thanks!





Sashaa08 said:


> Thanks for posting! I dialed in late and missed the first scripture passage.



  Hey you two.   I am just amazed how faithful all of you are in the Prayer Line.   

Sometimes you wonder if you're doing the right thing and God just answers with the lovely hearts of each of you.  I'm just blessed by the two of you, and all of the precious Ladies.   

God bless you and I mean this beyond words.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Hey you two.   I am just amazed how faithful all of you are in the Prayer Line.
> 
> Sometimes you wonder if you're doing the right thing and God just answers with the lovely hearts of each of you.  I'm just blessed by the two of you, and all of the precious Ladies.
> 
> God bless you and I mean this beyond words.



This prayer line is definitely ordained by God! It has overflowed into my personal prayer life. I have learned so much from everyone. 

I also appreciate the preparation that goes into this prayer line. It is organized, purposeful and you all dial in ready for battle and tearing down strongholds! When women from across the world wake up at 3:00am to participate, you know God's hand is in it! I look forward to Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> This prayer line is definitely ordained by God! It has overflowed into my personal prayer life. I have learned so much from everyone.
> 
> I also appreciate the preparation that goes into this prayer line. It is organized, purposeful and you all dial in ready for battle and tearing down strongholds! When women from across the world wake up at 3:00am to participate, you know God's hand is in it! I look forward to Tuesdays and Thursdays.



 ebsalita... she's our 3:00 a.m. Sweetheart.  Bless her heart.


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise Report! Jason got not only one job but two!! Thank you for your prayers. There are still other issues to deal with but unemployment was a major issue.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Praise Report! Jason got not only one job but two!! Thank you for your prayers. There are still other issues to deal with but unemployment was a major issue.



For "Jason" whose name flows with 'Healing and with Salvation'... True Salvation... from our Lord and Saviour Jesus' Christ.

Sashaa08, tell Jason that he is loved.   I don't know him, but I care about him.  He's been through alot.  Nothing more needs to be said about it, other than, 'Jason, you are loved...far more than you've been looking for'.

Please tell him for me...  

Thanks Sashaa for being so faithful... to God ... to Jason.


----------



## Sashaa08

I will definitely tell him!


----------



## loolalooh

*Praise Report:*  On February 9, I requested prayer for a friend to find employment and you ladies prayed.  Well PRAISE GOD because my friend received employment and will be starting on Monday.  Thank you Lord!  Thank you ladies for praying for this friend.

*Prayer Request Continued:*  On February 9, I requested prayer for myself to find employment and you ladies prayed.  Thank you again.  Today, I found out that a couple of hiring managers are reviewing my application.  (In other words,  my application made it past HR.)  I am requesting prayer that* the Lord's will be done* concerning employment.  His will above all else.  Be it employment at this company or not, for *only when I am aligned with His plan will my path be protected.* Thank you, ladies!  I don't know if I will come on the prayer line tonight, but if I do, later ladies.


----------



## Sashaa08

loolalooh said:


> *Praise Report:*  On February 9, I requested prayer for a friend to find employment and you ladies prayed.  Well PRAISE GOD because my friend received employment and will be starting on Monday.  Thank you Lord!  Thank you ladies for praying for this friend.
> 
> *Prayer Request Continued:*  On February 9, I requested prayer for myself to find employment and you ladies prayed.  Thank you again.  Today, I found out that a couple of hiring managers are reviewing my application.  (In other words,  my application made it past HR.)  I am requesting prayer that* the Lord's will be done* concerning employment.  His will above all else.  Be it employment at this company or not, for *only when I am aligned with His plan will my path be protected.* Thank you, ladies!  I don't know if I will come on the prayer line tonight, but if I do, later ladies.



Whether you are able to call in or not, you will be covered in prayer!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hi ladies,

Please pray for my grandmother. She's experiencing unexplained weight loss, no appetite, and nausea/vomitting.  She's also experiencing tremors.  She thinks it's cancer.   She's had upper and lower GI tests.  The upper showed nothing and the lower showed polyps.  She now needs to have a colonoscopy.

Please pray that whatever this ailment is that the doctors are given the knowledge to order the correct tests and that all is revealed so that treatment can be given.  Please pray against any terminal illness that may try to invade her body.  Pray that this will not consume her, but by HIS stripes she is healed.  Pray that she is given a steady hand and the tremors are resolved.  Pray that God gives her strength to fight, b/c she is very weak and I think she is tired and ready to give up.  Stand in agreement with me that God will restore her health.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Please pray for a friend who will be having an inspection on her job and she needs prayer.

-Pray for a lady who had nose cancer and is cancer free but she cannot smell nor taste. Pray for God's total healing.

- Pray for a young lady who has been diagnosed with stomach cancer and the doctors opened her up and now they think it is too far gone but God is the Healer. Pray for the husband he is trusting God but having a hard time seeing His wife in this condition.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Pray for the ladies here who are in so much pain but also for those who are confused about where they should go.

Pray for mental statuses to change. Help others out there to come out of their own life to help others. I know somewhere in the Word it states if you have it now don't wait til tomorrow to help your fellow man.

And I really don't want to ask but please pray for me. I feel so much better after this past weekend, I guess releasement is good for the soul. I'm in a phase of life where I still am dealing with past hurts but in the same breathe I'm trying to go forward but I don't want to stiffle my growth. I am going to have 3 sessions with a psyc pray for her to give me some guidence. Also that my dream of success is on path with God and my desire to move out of Texas as well..

I'm praying for you ladies as well I just can't do the phone I get distracted a bit too easy.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

GoddessMaker whether you ask or not we always pray for you, I hope that you understand that we really do care for you, we want to see you healthy and whole so that you can flourish in the courts of God..


----------



## Lissa0821

I am looking forward to prayer tonight!!!!  I would also like to request prayer for a new job in the accounting field.  For the last year and half I have focused my time on my masters degree and will graduate in December.  Now its time to get back in the workforce to put this degree to work.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Iwanthealthyhair67 I'm blessed that you all are praying for me and haven't given up on me..that is true Godly love.


----------



## TraciChanel

it_comes_naturally, 
We will definitely pray for your grandmother.  Looking forward to speaking and praying with you tonight.  



			
				it_comes_naturally said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please pray for my grandmother. She's experiencing unexplained weight loss, no appetite, and nausea/vomitting.  She's also experiencing tremors.  She thinks it's cancer.   She's had upper and lower GI tests.  The upper showed nothing and the lower showed polyps.  She now needs to have a colonoscopy.
> 
> Please pray that whatever this ailment is that the doctors are given the knowledge to order the correct tests and that all is revealed so that treatment can be given.  Please pray against any terminal illness that may try to invade her body.  Pray that this will not consume her, but by HIS stripes she is healed.  Pray that she is given a steady hand and the tremors are resolved.  Pray that God gives her strength to fight, b/c she is very weak and I think she is tired and ready to give up.  Stand in agreement with me that God will restore her health.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aribell

nicola.kirwan said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to express my gratitude for your prayers last Thursday regarding a job.  The very next day I got an e-mail from a recruiter about a position that I thought I had been passed over for.  I had the phone interview today and he told me that he really liked my background and wanted to move me forward in the process.  I'll hear the official word in a few business days, but I just wanted to give that update.
> 
> I don't have it yet, and don't want to presume, but I'm thanking God for the opportunity to interview, that the interview went well, and praying for His will, way, and provision in all things.  And I'm really looking for opportunities that will develop into a vocation that glorifies Him.  I won't be able to join tomorrow night, but if you could remember that request again, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Blessings.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> at the highlighted, I'm glad that you said this because many of us consider how we will advance ourselves and make the most money when looking for jobs and we never give God or the 'kingdom' a thought...God knows your heart and I know that he will honor you with the job that you desire ...





Shimmie said:


> Indeed we will remember you in prayer...
> 
> Praising God for 'your gift' which will make room for you; placing you before important men, who will 'listen' to you and respect you.  Giving all glory unto God.    In Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.



In case I don't make it on the line this evening, *I was offered the job*!!

This initiates a new season, for which I am very grateful.  Thank you so much for everyone's prayers!  The Lord is faithful!


----------



## TraciChanel

Congratulations!!!Praise God! I'm SO happy for you!!  



			
				nicola.kirwan said:
			
		

> In case I don't make it on the line this evening, I was offered the job!!
> 
> This initiates a new season, for which I am very grateful.  Thank you so much for everyone's prayers!  The Lord is faithful!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

nicola.kirwan said:


> In case I don't make it on the line this evening, *I was offered the job*!!
> 
> This initiates a new season, for which I am very grateful.  Thank you so much for everyone's prayers!  The Lord is faithful!



    nicola.kirwan 

Tomorrow, March 7, 2012 is the 4th Month Anniversary of our Prayer Line... 

Your testimony, along with it_comes_naturally, Sashaa08, loolalooh, MarriageMaterial, Nice & Wavy, Laela,  Lissa0821, , ebsalita, mst1908, BostonMaria, GoddessMaker, Elanhna, donna87 and many others have given us all much to celebrate.   

And most of all, Praise God... 



I have misspelled so many screen names... please forgive me.


----------



## star

Congrats Shimmie on Anniversary!!!

Prayer Request For:

1. god son's upcoming court case end of month asking God to grant him Favor
2. Seed Promise for our project
3. Family & love ones to maintain covering of blood of Jesus
4. World Leaders especially President & family
5. All those praying for this request & their families.

Thanks ladies and God Bless to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> Congrats Shimmie on Anniversary!!!
> 
> Prayer Request For:
> 
> 1. god son's upcoming court case end of month asking God to grant him Favor
> 2. Seed Promise for our project
> 3. Family & love ones to maintain covering of blood of Jesus
> 4. World Leaders especially President & family
> 5. All those praying for this request & their families.
> 
> Thanks ladies and God Bless to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Hi Lovely star...   We will indeed pray for you and your loved ones.   Thank you for posting.     

Love you much... Woman of God...


----------



## Renewed1

I will be on Thursday night (hopefully, this job is wearing me out.....adjustment period).  I will definitely say a prayer and be in agreement with you ladies (as always).


Much love to all of you ladies!


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Please pray for me. I have a very important Job interview tommorow and having trouble in school.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady

One day, when I can, I would love to join this conference call prayer that you guys done. I read the testimonies above and you are doing an awesome work. I just thought I would stop by and leave my thoughts.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scriptures... 

From TraciChanel   :Rose:

*Ephesians 6:18  *

_Pray in the Spirit at all times and on every occasion. Stay alert and be persistent in your prayers for all believers everywhere._

From Shimmie  ...

*Jeremiah 32: 37-41*

_37Behold, I will gather them out of all countries, whither I have driven them in mine anger, and in my fury, and in great wrath; and I will bring them again unto this place, and I will cause them to dwell safely: 

 38And they shall be my people, and I will be their God: 

 39And I will give them one heart, and one way, that they may fear me for ever, for the good of them, and of their children after them: 

 40And I will make an everlasting covenant with them, that I will not turn away from them, to do them good; but I will put my fear in their hearts, that they shall not depart from me. 

 41Yea, I will rejoice over them to do them good, and I will plant them in this land assuredly with my whole heart and with my whole soul. _

*Mini Message Recap:*

Dedicating our men unto the Lord.   Asking God for planting them into their Destiny.   

Whatever we dedicate unto the Lord, no one can take it out of His hands.  

Hannah dedicated her son Samuel unto the Lord, even before he was 'conceived'.   

In spite of the fact that Samuel was living with Eli, whose sons were sinning in God's Temple, Samuel was protected and guarded from the 'influence', let alone the aftermath, consequence of their sin.    

Samuel was in God's hands, dedicated by his mother, Hannah...living to fulfill his Destiny.   

When praying for our men, we pray for their Destiny into which they are planted so that they will not 'flip/flop', become unstable in a place where they do not belong.  In their Destiny, they will prosper and give Glory unto God. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Nice Lady said:


> One day, when I can, I would love to join this conference call prayer that you guys done. I read the testimonies above and you are doing an awesome work. I just thought I would stop by and leave my thoughts.



Thank you for being so 'Nice'... Nice Lady 

We will be very happy to have you join with us.


----------



## Shimmie

growinghealthyhair said:


> Please pray for me. I have a very important Job interview tommorow and having trouble in school.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Peace... God has ordained 'Peace' for you, in Jesus' Name.   

The trouble in school, is rendered null and void in Jesus' Name.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I am so excited for you Hallelujah!!!.... 






nicola.kirwan said:


> In case I don't make it on the line this evening, *I was offered the job*!!
> 
> This initiates a new season, for which I am very grateful. Thank you so much for everyone's prayers! The Lord is faithful!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the Lord is doing marvelous things, and he wants to do more but we must stay faithful

he wants to blow our minds ...


----------



## Laela

Word of God shows many times how when Jesus freed people from their sins or bondage (diseases, etc) they couldn't keep quiet. One man Jesus told not to say anything but he ran to town. The zeal of knowing what God can do in our lives is uncontainable and is to be shared. It's beyond emotionalism...this level of gratitude. OK and I'll be quiet...


NOT!


   






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the Lord is doing marvelous things, and he wants to do more but we must stay faithful
> 
> *he wants to blow our minds *...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^there is no limits to what God can do and will do for us, *we* limit him!


----------



## Amour

I can't participate in the call because I am abroad, but ladies if you could pray for me regarding a job I am waiting for; I would be more than grateful.

Thank you all  xx


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> the Lord is doing marvelous things, and he wants to do more but we must stay faithful
> 
> he wants to blow our minds ...





Laela said:


> Word of God shows many times how when Jesus freed people from their sins or bondage (diseases, etc) they couldn't keep quiet. One man Jesus told not to say anything but he ran to town. The zeal of knowing what God can do in our lives is uncontainable and is to be shared. It's beyond emotionalism...this level of gratitude.
> 
> *
> OK and I'll be quiet...*
> 
> NOT!



Remember the woman at the well after Jesus ministered to her heart?   

*"Come See a Man...    Come See a Man...  Come See a Man" *

His name is *Jesus...*

Jesus is a 'Friend' of Mine... 

And yours and yours and yours and yours....  AND YOURS... ! ! !

He's the Son of David,  A meek and humble Lamb, He's the Stone hewed from the mountain, He's the Great.... 'I Am... that  'I Am'...  

-----------

This is my 3:00 Praise...  gotta post it in Laela 's Praise Thread.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!

Amen!!!!!




Shimmie said:


> Remember the woman at the well after Jesus ministered to her heart?
> 
> *"Come See a Man... Come See a Man... Come See a Man" *
> 
> His name is *Jesus...*
> 
> Jesus is a 'Friend' of Mine...
> 
> And yours and yours and yours and yours.... AND YOURS... ! ! !
> 
> He's the Son of David, A meek and humble Lamb, He's the Stone hewed from the mountain, He's the Great.... 'I Am... that 'I Am'...
> 
> -----------
> 
> This is my 3:00 Praise... gotta post it in @Laela 's Praise Thread.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amen!!!!!



Jesus Healed the Sick... 

And He raised the dead...

5000 hungry mouths, from a little boy's lunch, this man fed...

Upon the Cross, this Man, Our God... He died and bled...

His Name is Jesus... 

Jesus is a Friend of Mine and Thine... each of you.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I really love you guys. Reading your posts make me feel better.


----------



## Shimmie

growinghealthyhair said:


> I really love you guys. Reading your posts make me feel better.



We  you too.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

wrong thread, but praise the living God anyway...


----------



## star

Shimmie said:


> Hi Lovely star...   We will indeed pray for you and your loved ones.   Thank you for posting.
> 
> Love you much... Woman of God...



Thanks for all the hugs and kisses I really felt them and I am praying for you as well and working on getting on the call as I am changing my schedule. Thanks again for all your spiritual support.


----------



## CelineB

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scriptures...
> 
> From @TraciChanel :Rose:
> 
> *Ephesians 6:18 *
> 
> _Pray in the Spirit at all times and on every occasion. Stay alert and be persistent in your prayers for all believers everywhere._
> 
> From Shimmie ...
> 
> *Jeremiah 32: 37-41*
> 
> _37Behold, I will gather them out of all countries, whither I have driven them in mine anger, and in my fury, and in great wrath; and I will bring them again unto this place, and I will cause them to dwell safely: _
> 
> _38And they shall be my people, and I will be their God: _
> 
> _39And I will give them one heart, and one way, that they may fear me for ever, for the good of them, and of their children after them: _
> 
> _40And I will make an everlasting covenant with them, that I will not turn away from them, to do them good; but I will put my fear in their hearts, that they shall not depart from me. _
> 
> _41Yea, I will rejoice over them to do them good, and I will plant them in this land assuredly with my whole heart and with my whole soul. _
> 
> *Mini Message Recap:*
> 
> Dedicating our men unto the Lord. Asking God for planting them into their Destiny.
> 
> Whatever we dedicate unto the Lord, no one can take it out of His hands.
> 
> Hannah dedicated her son Samuel unto the Lord, even before he was 'conceived'.
> 
> In spite of the fact that Samuel was living with Eli, whose sons were sinning in God's Temple, Samuel was protected and guarded from the 'influence', let alone the aftermath, consequence of their sin.
> 
> Samuel was in God's hands, dedicated by his mother, Hannah...living to fulfill his Destiny.
> 
> When praying for our men, we pray for their Destiny into which they are planted so that they will not 'flip/flop', become unstable in a place where they do not belong. In their Destiny, they will prosper and give Glory unto God.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen... :Rose:


 

Thank Shimmie for this Word,

Dear God

I am dedicating my husband and sons unto your hands like Hannah place his son Samuel unto you. 

Please Lord, plant them into their destiny. 

In Jesus' name. Amen


----------



## Shimmie

Choisie said:


> Thank Shimmie for this Word,
> 
> Dear God
> 
> I am dedicating my husband and sons unto your hands like Hannah place his son Samuel unto you.
> 
> Please Lord, plant them into their destiny.
> 
> In Jesus' name. Amen



   and    

I'm in total agreement with the prayers for your husband and sons.   God placed us here for HIS good pleasure; so truly He will welcome with an open heart, the prayers and the loving dedication of the men in your life and in your heart unto Him.     

_Whosoever will.... _let him come.


----------



## Amour

Amour said:


> I can't participate in the call because I am abroad, but ladies if you could pray for me regarding a job I am waiting for; I would be more than grateful.
> 
> Thank you all  xx



Thank You to all that prayed for me

Praise be to God despite many things I've been offered the position 

God is soo faithful and true!!!


----------



## TraciChanel

Congratulations and praise God!! I am very happy for you  



			
				Amour said:
			
		

> Thank You to all that prayed for me
> 
> Praise be to God despite many things I've been offered the position
> 
> * God is soo faithful and true!!! *



Yes, He is faithful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
Please pray in agreement with me for God's  protection of my mom while she is traveling interstate tomorrow. Pray for traveling grace and a safe trip home. Also, pray for traveling grace for my dad as well in the upcoming week. 

Lastly, pray in agreement that me and my sister will do well on our finals in the upcoming week. 

Thank you. God bless. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures...*

*Psalm 103-1-5*

1 Bless the LORD, O my soul:
 and all that is within me, bless his holy name

2 Bless the LORD, O my soul,
 and forget not all his benefits:

3 who forgiveth all thine iniquities;
 who healeth all thy diseases;

 4 who redeemeth thy life from destruction;
who crowneth thee with loving-kindness and tender mercies;

 5 who satisfieth thy mouth with good things;
 so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's.


_*The overflow...*_

*For Cordell ...* 

*6 The LORD works vindication and justice for all who are oppressed. *

7 He made known his ways to Moses, his acts to the people of Israel. 

8 The LORD is merciful and gracious, slow to anger and abounding in steadfast love. 

9 He will not always chide, nor will he keep his anger for ever. 

10 He does not deal with us according to our sins, nor requite us according to our iniquities. 

11 For as the heavens are high above the earth, so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him; 

12 as far as the east is from the west, so far does he remove our transgressions from us. 

*13 As a father pities his children, so the LORD pities those who fear him. 

14 For he knows our frame; he remembers that we are dust. 

15 As for man, his days are like grass; he flourishes like a flower of the field; 

16 for the wind passes over it, and it is gone, and its place knows it no more. 

17 But the steadfast love of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting upon those who fear him, and his righteousness to children's children, *

18 to those who keep his covenant and remember to do his commandments. 

19 The LORD has established his throne in the heavens, and his kingdom rules over all. 

20 Bless the LORD, O you his angels, you mighty ones who do his word, hearkening to the voice of his word! 

21 Bless the LORD, all his hosts, his ministers that do his will! 

22 Bless the LORD, all his works, in all places of his dominion. 

Bless the LORD, O my soul! 

---------------------
*
Jeremiah 42:11 *

_Be not afraid of the king of Babylon, of whom ye are afraid; be not afraid of him, saith the LORD: for I am with you to save you, and to deliver you from his hand. _

Do not fear, what you fear... God is with you before, during and after and all the way to the end of it.  God is with you to 'stay' and He will save you and deliver you from the enemy's hand.    

Glory to God...  Forever!   

*The Overflow...*

Praise You JESUS!   We will not back down from our faith in you.   For you are the God of our hearts, the God of our lives, the God of our children, the God of our Covenant, sure.  

*For Babygirl Natalia...*   Sweet sleep Baby Princess.  God is watching over you and you have angels stationed by your side.   We love you and you are healed Little Princess.   You are healed in Jesus' Name.   Amen.   

*Kieran... *Be strong, be of good courage, for the Lord your God is with you, wherever you go.   In Jesus' Name.   

TraciChanel and Health&hair28 ...  Pursue and Excel in all that you do, for you have the mind of Christ and the peace that God has ordained for you.  

*To all who have prayers, who spoke not... *"Nothing shall by any means hurt you..."  For God is on your side and you cannot be denied.  

Love to all...


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I am looking forward to prayer tonight!!!!  I would also like to request prayer for a new job in the accounting field.  For the last year and half I have focused my time on my masters degree and will graduate in December.  Now its time to get back in the workforce to put this degree to work.




Thank you for your prayers.  I got a job offer today.  I interviewed for this job on 10/20/2011 and the offer was made today. 

Thank you again for your prayers!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Lissa0821 said:


> Thank you for your prayers.  I got a job offer today.  I interviewed for this job on 10/20/2011 and the offer was made today.
> 
> Thank you again for your prayers!!!!!!



 

I'm very happy for you Lissa, and I wish you all of God's best... 

You are a true woman of God and you are down to earth, real and honest; and your Light will shine into the hearts of those you work with.  

God bless you and please keep us posted... okay?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

is there something going on with the conference number i tried several times and can't get on


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> is there something going on with the conference number i tried several times and can't get on


 
We are on. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I having problems with the access code 523054#


----------



## TraciChanel

Sometimes I have trouble calling in as well.  There will be a long pause and nothing. Next time, just keep calling until you get connected. I've had to call in several times before being able to connect. I'm not sure why that happens.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

weird it was the code itself I know that I entering the right code ..will try again on Thursday


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

um, scripture readings please


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I having problems with the access code 523054#



I'm sorry about the phone line.   If it happens again we'll obtain a new dial-in number.   Your presence and prayers are needed on our Prayer Line.  

I'll post the scriptures for you in a few moments...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie thank you, that means alot


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> um, scripture readings please



Here you are Angel.   

*From TraciChanel*

*Psalm 40:1-5 (with the overflow)*

1I waited patiently for the LORD; and he inclined unto me, and heard my cry. 

 2He brought me up also out of an horrible pit, out of the miry clay, and set my feet upon a rock, and established my goings. 

 3And he hath put a new song in my mouth, even praise unto our God: many shall see it, and fear, and shall trust in the LORD. 

 4Blessed is that man that maketh the LORD his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn aside to lies. 

 5Many, O LORD my God, are thy wonderful works which thou hast done, and thy thoughts which are to us-ward: they cannot be reckoned up in order unto thee: if I would declare and speak of them, they are more than can be numbered. 

*From Shimmie...*

*Ephesians 2:14 (with the overflow)*

_God has made us 'one' with Him and with one another. _

*Christ Our Peace*

14 For He Himself is our peace, who has made both one, and has broken down the middle wall of separation, 

15 having abolished in His flesh the enmity, that is, the law of commandments contained in ordinances, so as to create in Himself one new man from the two, thus making peace, 

16 and that He might reconcile them both to God in one body through the cross, thereby putting to death the enmity. 

17 And He came and preached peace to you who were afar off and to those who were near. 

18 *For through Him we both have access by one Spirit to the Father.*

*Christ Our Cornerstone*

19 Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, 

20 having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, 

*Jesus Christ Himself being the chief cornerstone, *

21 in whom the whole building, being fitted together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord, 

22 in whom you also are being built together for a dwelling place of God in the Spirit.

-------------------------------

'Healthy Hair', we also prayed for 'auparavant' (Guitarhero).   For her strength, healing and for her children to be healed from the pain of losing their father.   This has been such a tragic weekend for her and her family.    Our hearts are with her, as well as our love and prayers.    

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Thank you Luv, 


and I have been praying for her also, didn't know about his second wife who lossed her parents and aunt as well as her husband) will also pray for her such great losses buth the Lord is well able to bring them through


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thank you Luv,
> 
> 
> and I have been praying for her also, didn't know about his second wife who lossed her parents and aunt as well as her husband) will also pray for her such great losses buth the Lord is well able to bring them through



Amen Sis... I was a little choked up after praying for her.   I thank God for TraciChanel and for Health&hair28 who took over.   I wasn't really able to speak afterwards.   I had to 'be still' and allow the prayer to settle.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you for posting the scriptures! I am traveling this week for work so I was on a plane during tonight's call but I was thinking of all of my praying sisters. I missed you all! Hope to be able to dial in on Thursday.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie thank you, that means alot



It's the Truth...


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for posting the scriptures! I am traveling this week for work so I was on a plane during tonight's call but I was thinking of all of my praying sisters. I missed you all! Hope to be able to dial in on Thursday.



   Hi Sweet Sashaa... We missed you and thank God for your faithfulness which shall be rewarded.   That's His promise.   

Have a wonderful trip and in Jesus' Name, your journey shall be safe, coming and going.  The Blessings of the Lord are upon you in your going out and your coming in... always, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen. 

"See" you soon


----------



## auparavant

If we're feeling up to it, I will most likely ask you ladies to pray for my family tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> If we're feeling up to it, I will most likely ask you ladies to pray for my family tonight.



We have Loved one...  we have you and your family for sure.  In our hearts and in our prayers we have you.


----------



## Shimmie

Lord, no matter what....

We always abound in you.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scriptures:

From Health&hair28  :Rose:

* Psalm 62 (with the 'Overflow')*

:Rose: 	For God alone my soul waits in silence;
		from him comes my salvation.
	He alone is my rock and my salvation,
		my fortress; I shall not be greatly shaken.
	How long will all of you attack a man
		to batter him,
		like a leaning wall, a tottering fence?
	They only plan to thrust him down from his high position.
		They take pleasure in falsehood.
	They bless with their mouths,
		but inwardly they curse. Selah
	For God alone, O my soul, wait in silence,
		for my hope is from him.
	He only is my rock and my salvation,
		my fortress; I shall not be shaken.
	On God rests my salvation and my glory;
		my mighty rock, my refuge is God.
	Trust in him at all times, O people;
		pour out your heart before him;
		God is a refuge for us. Selah

*(Psalm 62:1-8 ESV)*

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:  

:Rose: 	Beloved, do not be surprised at the fiery trial when it comes upon you to test you, as though something strange were happening to you. But rejoice insofar as you share Christ's sufferings, that you may also rejoice and be glad when his glory is revealed. If you are insulted for the name of Christ, you are blessed, because the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you. But let none of you suffer as a murderer or a thief or an evildoer or as a meddler. Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name. For it is time for judgment to begin at the household of God; and if it begins with us, what will be the outcome for those who do not obey the gospel of God? And

_“If the righteous is scarcely saved,
		what will become of the ungodly and the sinner?”
	Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good._

*(1 Peter 4:12-19 ESV)*

*From Shimmie...*

*Romans 15:5 (with the 'Overflow')*

For the scriptures shared above and for all scripture which God our Father has given unto us... We are here for each other and we share God's Word for this purpose... 

:Rose: 	We who are strong have an obligation to bear with the failings of the weak, and not to please ourselves. Let each of us please his neighbor for his good, to build him up. For Christ did not please himself, but as it is written, “The reproaches of those who reproached you fell on me.” 

*For whatever was written in former days was written for our instruction, that through endurance and through the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. *

May the God of endurance and encouragement grant you to live in such harmony with one another, in accord with Christ Jesus, that together you may with one voice glorify the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. Therefore welcome one another as Christ has welcomed you, for the glory of God.

*(Romans 15:1-7 ESV)*

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:   

Our hearts continue in prayer for our sister, ' auparavant and her children and family members who need our love and support as they heal.  "We love you ' auparavant... we love you and we hurt with you.   

Prayers for those with exams, court issues, legal vindication, financial matters, and body healings and the peace of God in their hearts.    Know that 'all' will 'flow' naturally.  

TraciChanel prayed for the members who were unable to join the Prayer Line.   We thank God for each of you and please know our prayers for you never cease.  

Prayers for the little girl (posted in our "OT" forum) who has been having seizures were lifted before the Lord.   We praise God for her healing, in Jesus' Name and no further seizures.  

Sweet sleep everyone.  God is with you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thank you ladies for your constant prayers for the members of this entire forum.  Thank you, Tracichanel, for praying for me and the others who were not able to come on tonight.  

Love to all of you who love to pray together....that is what the Church is all about!


----------



## loolalooh

Requesting prayer for Trayvon Martin's family and that justice prevails concerning his killing.



> *ISAIAH 61:8*
> “*For I, the LORD, love justice;* I hate robbery and iniquity. In my faithfulness I will reward them and make an everlasting covenant with them.”





> *PSALM 33:5*
> “*The LORD loves righteousness and justice;* the earth is full of his unfailing love.”





> *LEVITICUS 19:15 *
> “*Do not pervert justice;* do not show partiality to the poor or favoritism to the great, but judge your neighbor fairly.”


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Requesting prayer for Trayvon Martin's family and that justice prevails concerning his killing.



Thank you, loolalooh...  :Rose:

http://thinkprogress.org/justice/20...out-about-trayvon-martin-1995-2012/?mobile=nc

Dear Lord, please bring 'justice' to this case.   In Jesus' Name, we pray.   Please protect our children... our Black men who have been 'marked' far too long for injustice.  

This is not an afront upon the white race, nor anyone to cause a racial divide.   It's simply a prayer, a plea, a cry from the heart, to protect our loved ones and our family from the harmful whim of the enemy.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scriptures...

From Health&hair28 ...

II Corinthians 4:16-18 (_with the overflow_)

_

13We having the same spirit of faith, according as it is written, I believed, and therefore have I spoken; we also believe, and therefore speak;

 14Knowing that he which raised up the Lord Jesus shall raise up us also by Jesus, and shall present us with you.

 15For all things are for your sakes, that the abundant grace might through the thanksgiving of many redound to the glory of God.

*16For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day.

 17For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, worketh for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory;

 18While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal.
*

_

*From Shimmie...*

*Philippians 2:1-5* (_with the overflow_)

_ 1If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,

 2Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.

 3Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.

 4Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.

 5Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:

 6Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:

 7But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:

 8And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.

 9Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:

 10That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth;

 11And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father._

* Praying for ...*

:Rose: Justice and healing for Trayvon Martin's family...

:Rose:  Supporting each other in the Forum and our Prayer Line Family.

:Rose:  Covering All Family Members in Prayer...

:Rose:  Praise report of family member 'saved' from car accident.  The power of yielding to prayer when prompted.  

:Rose:  Praise report of family member saved from harm of a heart attack.

:Rose:  Dedicating our son's unto the Lord.  Whom we commit, dedicate unto the Lord, He takes full care of.   

:Rose:  Beyond jobs, God has a Destiny for the men in our lives, and within the Destiny comes all provision, including the right job, financial provision.   

:Rose:  God's Total Provision with or without a first or second job.

:Rose:  For family members under attack/those being threatened - former landlord issue is resolved by God's Word:

(Note:  The King's Name is Ahaz, not Ahazerus.  I apologize for my error during our Prayer Line.).  


In this Scripture, Notice the Path I Shared of the Prophet ... 

*Isaiah 7:1-7*

_1And it came to pass in the days of Ahaz the son of Jotham, the son of Uzziah, king of Judah, that Rezin the king of Syria, and Pekah the son of Remaliah, king of Israel, went up toward Jerusalem to war against it, but could not prevail against it.

 2And it was told the house of David, saying, Syria is confederate with Ephraim. And his heart was moved, and the heart of his people, as the trees of the wood are moved with the wind.

 3Then said the LORD unto Isaiah, Go forth now to meet Ahaz, thou, and Shearjashub thy son, at the end of the conduit of the upper pool in the highway of the fuller's field;

 4*And say unto him, Take heed, and be quiet; fear not, neither be fainthearted for the two tails of these smoking firebrands, for the fierce anger of Rezin with Syria, and of the son of Remaliah.
*
*5Because Syria, Ephraim, and the son of Remaliah, have taken evil counsel against thee, saying,

 6Let us go up against Judah, and vex it, and let us make a breach therein for us, and set a king in the midst of it, even the son of Tabeal:
*
7 * Thus saith the Lord GOD, It shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass.*

_

The threat shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass.  Praise God!

:Rose:  We praise God for our Members who are students and have exams in addition to all of their other responsibilities.    We hold them in constant prayer for their peace, their studies, and success in passing with high scores. 

*In addition:  

An Important Announcement.  *

*There will be a change in the Prayer Line Schedule.  

Effective Thursday, March 22, the Prayer Line will be open on Thursdays only, at 10:00 p.m.   

The Tuesday sessions are changed due to class / study schedules and other commitments of each of our Prayer Team Members.   

All three of us have classes and additional commitments which revolve around Tuesday nights.   

The schedule changes will be posted and bumped to make sure that everyone is aware.     *

We are still taking prayer requests and all will be honoured.  Our prayers will not cease.   When we meet on the Thursday Prayer Line all prayers will be taken before the Lord. 


:Rose:   *Last but not least...*

Shimmie's 'Sekret'    was finally revealed.  

Love and blessings, everyone...


----------



## Shimmie

We're Still Here...  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1


----------



## loolalooh

*Prayer Request:*

Thanks again for prayers, ladies, especially that concerning God's will in employment.  I have an interview next week and another one in the works.  I pray for God to direct my words and mannerisms during both interviews.  Though I desire this employment, *I pray for His will to be done,* no matter what it may be.  I pray for Him to direct and protect my path, whatever it may be.



> *PROVERBS 3:5-6*
> Trust in the Lord with all your heart,
> And lean not on your own understanding;
> 6 In all your ways acknowledge Him,
> *And He shall direct your paths.*


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> *Prayer Request:*
> 
> Thanks again for prayers, ladies, especially that concerning God's will in employment.  I have an interview next week and another one in the works.  I pray for God to direct my words and mannerisms during both interviews.  Though I desire this employment, *I pray for His will to be done,* no matter what it may be.  I pray for Him to direct and protect my path, whatever it may be.



Total agreement and even more, that God has 'sealed' your Destiny that He has before ordained, for you, before you were even conceived in the womb.  

Within your Destiny, all provisions have been made and shall abundantly be supplied, all that includes your dreams which have been implanted within your heart.   

In Jesus' Name,  all honour, all thansgiving, and all glory unto our Lord.   Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture...

From Health&hair28...

Then Moses and the children of Israel sang this song to the Lord, and spoke, saying:


1. “I will sing to the Lord,
For He has triumphed gloriously!
The horse and its rider
He has thrown into the sea!

*2 The Lord is my strength and song,
And He has become my salvation;*

*He is my God, and I will praise Him;
My father’s God, and I will exalt Him.*

3 The Lord is a man of war;

*The Lord is His name.*

4 Pharaoh’s chariots and his army He has cast into the sea;
His chosen captains also are drowned in the Red Sea.

5 The depths have covered them;
They sank to the bottom like a stone.

6* “Your right hand, O Lord, has become glorious in power;
Your right hand, O Lord, has dashed the enemy in pieces.*

7 *And in the greatness of Your excellence*
You have overthrown those who rose against You;

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:  

*Psalm 37 *


*Do not fret because of evildoers,
Nor be envious of the workers of iniquity.*

2 For they shall soon be cut down like the grass,
And wither as the green herb.


*3 Trust in the Lord, and do good;
Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself also in the Lord,
And He shall give you the desires of your heart.*

5 Commit your way to the Lord,
Trust also in Him,
And He shall bring it to pass.

6 *He shall bring forth your righteousness as the light,
And your justice as the noonday.*

7 *Rest in the Lord, and wait patiently for Him;
Do not fret because of him who prospers in his way,
Because of the man who brings wicked schemes to pass.*

8 *Cease from anger, and forsake wrath;
Do not fret—it only causes harm.*

9 For evildoers shall be cut off;
*But those who wait on the Lord,
They shall inherit the earth.*

10 For yet a little while and the wicked shall be no more;
Indeed, you will look carefully for his place,
But it shall be no more.

11 But the meek shall inherit the earth,
And shall delight themselves in the abundance of peace.


12 *The wicked plots against the just,
And gnashes at him with his teeth.*

13 *The Lord laughs at him,
For He sees that his day is coming.*

14 The wicked have drawn the sword
And have bent their bow,
To cast down the poor and needy,
To slay those who are of upright conduct.

15 Their sword shall enter their own heart,
And their bows shall be broken.

16 A little that a righteous man has
Is better than the riches of many wicked.

17* For the arms of the wicked shall be broken,
But the Lord upholds the righteous.*

18 *The Lord knows the days of the upright,
And their inheritance shall be forever.*

19 *They shall not be ashamed in the evil time,
And in the days of famine they shall be satisfied.*

20 But the wicked shall perish;
And the enemies of the Lord,
Like the splendor of the meadows, shall vanish.
Into smoke they shall vanish away.

21 The wicked borrows and does not repay,

*But the righteous shows mercy and gives.*

22 *For those blessed by Him shall inherit the earth,*
But those cursed by Him shall be cut off.


*23 The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord,
And He delights in his way.

24 Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down;
For the Lord upholds him with His hand.*

25 *I have been young, and now am old;
Yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken,
Nor his descendants begging bread.*

26 *He is ever merciful, and lends;
And his descendants are blessed.[/B
]
27 Depart from evil, and do good;
And dwell forevermore.

28 For the Lord loves justice,
And does not forsake His saints;
They are preserved forever,

But the descendants of the wicked shall be cut off.

29 The righteous shall inherit the land,
And dwell in it forever.

30 The mouth of the righteous speaks wisdom,
And his tongue talks of justice.

31 The law of his God is in his heart;
None of his steps shall slide.

32 The wicked watches the righteous,
And seeks to slay him.

33 The Lord will not leave him in his hand,
Nor condemn him when he is judged.

34 Wait on the Lord, And keep His way,
And He shall exalt you to inherit the land;

When the wicked are cut off, you shall see it.

35 I have seen the wicked in great power,
And spreading himself like a native green tree.

36 Yet he passed away,[a] and behold, he was no more;
Indeed I sought him, but he could not be found.

37 Mark the blameless man, and observe the upright;
For the future of that man is peace.

38 But the transgressors shall be destroyed together;
The future of the wicked shall be cut off.

39 But the salvation of the righteous is from the Lord;
He is their strength in the time of trouble.

40 And the Lord shall help them and deliver them;
He shall deliver them from the wicked, And save them,
Because they trust in Him.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

From Shimmie...

Isaiah 50:7-10

7. “For the Lord God will help Me;
Therefore I will not be disgraced;
Therefore I have set My face like a flint,
And I know that I will not be ashamed.

8.  He is near who justifies Me;
Who will contend with Me?
Let us stand together.
Who is My adversary?
Let him come near Me.

9.  Surely the Lord God will help Me;
Who is he who will condemn Me?
Indeed they will all grow old like a garment;
The moth will eat them up.

10.  “Who among you fears the Lord?
Who obeys the voice of His Servant?
Who walks in darkness
And has no light?
Let him trust in the name of the Lord
And rely upon his God.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

What a beautiful night of fellowship and prayer.   Praise God for each of our sisters who are so faithful in love and prayer for their loved ones.   We had a powerful praise report shared.  God is beyond Awesome!  

We still bear in our hearts the love and prayers for each of our sisters here on our Christian Forum.    We love you.   The Blessings of the Lord are upon you... always.    No evil shall befall you, no harm shall come nigh your dwellings.   In Jesus' Name... Amen! 

*


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Prayer Line.. continued:

We shared on health...

Beets.. Please add these to your smoothies... 'raw'.

Buy them, clean them, cut them up and blend them into your smoothies.

The healing properties are outstanding.   It takes 30 days to turn your health around.    Eat/drink the juice of beets for 30 days.   Drink it straight if you are able and allow your body to be cleaned and in new condition.  A brand new you.


Here's just one article.   

http://www.naturalnews.com/027884_beet_juice_blood.html

Here's an excerpt...

*Getting the Benefits of Beet Juice*

_Drinking the fresh juice of a beet or two each day is a wonderful preventative health measure, and it may help reverse many problems. For taste, beet juice can be mixed with carrot juice or apple juice._

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/027884_beet_juice_blood.html#ixzz1puKqtiqX

_Researchers have found that a glass of beet juice each day beats high blood pressure - and according to the American Heart Association, one in three adults has high blood pressure. In the 1950`s, Dr. Ferenczi of Hungary had his cancer patients drink a quart of beet juice each day, which was effectively breaking down and eliminating tumors. Beets have been found to increase the body`s production of glutathione, which helps the body detoxify cancer-causing poisons._

:Rose: 

Here's another site with more details such as, 'How to Buy', How to Cook, etc.... 

http://www.wholeliving.com/134249/power-foods-beets

Excerpt...

_The other medicinal claims for beets make sense, too. A good source of fiber, including a type of soluble fiber called pectin, beets keep your digestive system running smoothly. 

They also contain iron, essential for red blood cell production, as well as potassium and folate, known respectively for regulating blood pressure and protecting your heart. 

Whatever you do, don't discard the greens. They also contain folate and plenty of fiber, potassium, beta-carotene, and vitamin K, which is necessary for proper blood clotting._

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

My cousin has another article from a health book, that I will have to 'type' for you.    I just need a few days to obtain it.    

You're worth it...     Each of you are...


----------



## sweetvi

Shimmie. Thank you!!!!


I took my mother's blood pressure this am and according to the results, it shows stage 1 HTN, so thanks because this is right on time!


----------



## Shimmie

sweetvi said:


> Shimmie. Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> I took my mother's blood pressure this am and according to the results, it shows stage 1 HTN, so thanks because this is right on time!



  Praying for your mom...healthy, whole, totally healed in Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

I missed all you ladies on the prayer line this week! I just wanted to thank Health&hair28 for her prayers as well as the rest of you for praying and agreeing with her that I do well on my final exams. 
**Praise Report**
Praise God, not only did I just pass all my grueling classes (9), I made Dean's List. I know it is ONLY by His grace and His strength (Phil. 4:13) that I was able to do it, and I am SO thankful. God hears our prayers, and He answers. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela

Congrats TraciChanel on the academic accomplishment  ... that's manifestation of His Wisdom in your life! Amein~


----------



## mst1908

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

GLORY BE TO GOD!!!!!​ 


TraciChanel said:


> I missed all you ladies on the prayer line this week! I just wanted to thank @Health&hair28 for her prayers as well as the rest of you for praying and agreeing with her that I do well on my final exams.
> **Praise Report**
> Praise God, not only did I just pass all my grueling classes (9), I made Dean's List. I know it is ONLY by His grace and His strength (Phil. 4:13) that I was able to do it, and I am SO thankful. God hears our prayers, and He answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

Thanks for the update with the prayer change, Shimmie.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

TraciChanel said:


> I missed all you ladies on the prayer line this week! I just wanted to thank @Health&hair28 for her prayers as well as the rest of you for praying and agreeing with her that I do well on my final exams.
> **Praise Report**
> Praise God, not only did I just pass all my grueling classes (9), I made Dean's List. I know it is ONLY by His grace and His strength (Phil. 4:13) that I was able to do it, and I am SO thankful. God hears our prayers, and He answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

That's awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> I missed all you ladies on the prayer line this week! I just wanted to thank Health&hair28 for her prayers as well as the rest of you for praying and agreeing with her that I do well on my final exams.
> **Praise Report**
> Praise God, not only did I just pass all my grueling classes (9), I made Dean's List. I know it is ONLY by His grace and His strength (Phil. 4:13) that I was able to do it, and I am SO thankful. God hears our prayers, and He answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Praise God!    


You have the mind of Christ and the heart of God the Father...  No failure there, not ever... for you are your Father's darling daughter.


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Praise God!
> 
> You have the mind of Christ and the heart of God the Father...  No failure there, not ever... for you are your Father's darling daughter.



Thank you, Shimmie!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Prayer Warriors,

Please pray in agreement with me that my parents will find a good, reliable tenant to rent their 2nd house to. Also, please pray for my Dad's health (asthma) while he is away. He's been getting ill, and losing weight since he's  been handling business for the house. Pray that he will safely make it home soon and in good health. Thanks, all....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Prayer Warriors,
> 
> Please pray in agreement with me that my parents will find a good, reliable tenant to rent their house in FL to. Also, please pray for my Dad's health (asthma) while he is away in FL. He's been getting ill, and losing weight since he's  been away. Pray that he will safely make it home soon and in good health. Thanks, all....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Father, thank you for healing 'Dad's' lungs, air passages, and to relieve him of the allergies in Jesus' Name.    *Cancel* the asthma, allow it not to react to the allergens; let all of his bronchial passage ways be protected and soothed and healed; let them relax and not contrict the free flow of breathing.   

Keep him safe from all harm and danger, in Jesus' Name,  again and again, we thank you, honour you and praise you for being the God is keeps safe from all harm and danger.   You are our Jehovah Nissi, our banner , our protector and we are most thankful unto you. 

Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

and  

Thank you so much.  



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> Father, thank you for healing 'Dad's' lungs, air passages, and to relieve him of the allergies in Jesus' Name.    Call the asthma, allow it not to react to the allergens; let all of his bronchial passage ways be protected and soothed and healed; let them relax and not contrict the free flow of breathing.
> 
> Keep him safe from all harm and danger, in Jesus' Name,  again and again, we thank you, honour you and praise you for being the God is keeps safe from all harm and danger.   You are our Jehovah Nissi, our banner , our protector and we are most thankful unto you.
> 
> Amen.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> and
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Angel you are so welcome.... Praise God for your Dad.  He gave us 'you'... 

*TYPO ALERT!  TYPO ALERT!  * 

In the prayer above, please note it should read:  *'Cancel' *the asthma.....

I made the correction.    I apologize for not catching it sooner.


----------



## loolalooh

Continued prayers for justice for Trayvon Martin.  Prayer for his grieving family as well.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures...*

*From TraciChanel...*

*Philipians 4:6-7 and 12-13* (_with the overflow_)

_6 In nothing be anxious; but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall guard your hearts and your thoughts in Christ Jesus._

_12 I know how to be abased, and I know also how to abound: in everything and in all things have I learned the secret both to be filled and to be hungry, both to abound and to be in want. 

13 I can do all things in him that strengtheneth me._ 


*From Shimmie...* 

*Mark 5:35(b)-36*

_Why bother and distress the Teacher any further?

Overhearing but ignoring what they said, Jesus said to the ruler of the synagogue, Do not be seized with alarm and struck with fear; only keep on believing._

:Rose:  

*Dearly Beloveds... *(Each of you )

Watch how these scriptures come together... 

In nothing be anxious, instead take it to God in prayer... everything... take to God in prayer.   All with thanksgiving, making your requests be made known to God, and allow His peace to prevail in you, beyond your understanding.   

Be not afraid to ask nor of the situation you are in; be not afraid, only believe.   

Your prayers/requests are never a disruption, you are never a bother to God.  Keep asking and believing.  

He has asked this of you...    

_Do not be seized with alarm or fear or doubt or reluctance. _ 

Only Believe, for you can do all things through Christ who strengthens you.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen.  


Believe...


----------



## mst1908

Please pray for my Aunt Carol she has been diagnosed with cancer again. She is currently going through chemo and radiation. 

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Please pray for my Aunt Carol she has been diagnosed with cancer again. She is currently going through chemo and radiation.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



  Prayers for Aunt Carol indeed... 

_"... Be not afraid, only Believe..."_  (Mark 5:36)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Pray for Katelynn, she has a muscle disorder and the doctors believe she is going blind in one eye.

- Study group member dealing with some health issues

- Study group member, husband is losing his job and they are really down right now.


----------



## loolalooh

*Pray without ceasing ...*

Continued prayers for justice for Trayvon and his family.  
April 8 commemorates Jesus' Resurrection.
Two days later, April 10, the grand jury will convene concerning Trayvon's killing.

Coincidence.  I think not.


----------



## Shimmie

_Happy Resurrection_ 



​
Thursday night's prayer was indeed a 'Risen' experience.  We thank God for bringing each of us together in His Word and in prayer.  

Our Prayer Leaders, TraciChanel and Health&hair28 carried each prayer request before the Lord and ministered to the callers.  

Health&hair28 began with three powerful scriptures which connected to the 'Word' (revelation) from the scripture which the Lord placed into my heart.  

From Health&hair28 (_with the overflow_)  Praise God...  

*John 10:10-11*

_The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: *I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly. *

I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep. _

*Luke 10:19*

_*Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you. *_

*I John 4:4*

_4 *You are of God, little children, and have overcome them, because *
*He who is in you is greater than he who is in the world.* _

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

From Shimmie... 

*Matthew 28:1-5*

_Now after the Sabbath, as the first day of the week began to dawn, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary came to see the tomb. 

2 And behold, there was a great earthquake; for an angel of the Lord descended from heaven, and came and rolled back the stone from the door,[a] and sat on it. 

3 His countenance was like lightning, and his clothing as white as snow. 

4 And the guards shook for fear of him, and became like dead men.

5 But the angel answered and said to the women, “Do not be afraid, for I know that you seek Jesus who was crucified. 6 He is not here; 

*for He is risen, as He said...  *_

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

Look how God brought this Word together...

For He (Jesus) is Risen...  Jesus is risen in *US*... those of us who believe and received Him into our hearts as Lord.    "We" who were once 'dead' in our sins, have been resurrected and are now 'alive' in Christ Jesus.    

Watch this...

Health&hair's scripture from I John 4:4... "He who is in you is greater than he who is in the world..."

Wow... Christ Jesus who is risen in us is greater than he who is in the world.  

In Luke 10:18, Jesus shared how he saw satan fall as lightening from Heaven... he (satan) is the 'he who is in the world'... the he who is *NOT* in us.   

Please stay with me, you will be blessed...  

In Health&hair28's scripture, Luke 10... Jesus proclaimed the power which He has bestowed upon us that the demons would be subject to us, not us to them.  However, Jesus said not to rejoice in that but to rejoice because.........

Drum roll.....

Jesus said for us to rejoice because our Names have been written in HEAVEN!

*Luke 10:20*

_Notwithstanding in this rejoice not, that the spirits are subject unto you; but rather rejoice, because your names are written in heaven. _

:woohoo2:  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:

*Recap...*

Jesus is no longer in the tomb...

Why?

Because He has risen...

Where?

In US!

Which not only has given us power over the enemy... 

Even more...

*Our Names are Written in Heaven...* We are up there with God our Father and Jesus our Lord...

*In Isaiah 43...  * God says unto us...

_But now, thus says the Lord, who created you, O Jacob,
And He who formed you, O Israel:

“Fear not, for I have redeemed you;_

*I have called you by your name;
You are Mine.*

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

God bless each of you...  You are loved so dearly; so much by God.   No matter who you are; no matter where you are.  God loves you.

On this sacred occasion which we celebrate the Life that Jesus gave for us...and His resurrection in 'Us'...

If there is anyone who wants to know the love of God, to have their names written in Heaven, to be embraced by the arms of God and never forsaken...

Will you pray?  God is here for you and He is right there with you to love and to receive you into His arms and His Kingdom.

_"Lord Jesus, I want to know that you love me.  I want to become a part of your life and to have my heart one with you.   I ask you to forgive me for all of my sins; help me to follow you all the days of my life.    

What I do not know, you will lift me up and teach me.  You will surround me with those who will accept me as I am and lead me in the direction of you to get things right.  

Come into my heart.  Let me live my life in you.  I open my heart to let you live your life in me.   When I fall, you will lift me up and together we will be forever; for in my weakness you are made strong in me.  Thank you for setting me free from those painful things and thoughts I felt would always be.  You are my mighty deliverer.  

In Jesus' Name, my heart is now yours and no one can take it away.  

Amen and Amen...

Jesus loves you and will never reject you.  Keep coming back no matter what, always keep coming back to God in prayer.   Amen.  _


----------



## Shimmie

*Jason....* 

the meaning of Jason is *"healer; the Lord is salvation". *

_Variant of Joshua. Biblical_

The Lord is with Jason...  in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

Thank you Lord Jesus for being with Jason... Your Son... Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

*Praise Report:* The door to justice for Trayvon has been opened.  Amen!

*Prayer Update:* Ladies, thank you for all your prayers, including that concerning my interviews.  I will keep you updated.

*Prayer Request:* Please lift my youngest sister up in prayer.  She is truly a child of God and has been patiently waiting for an employment opportunity to present itself.  This is her last semester of school; she's graduating in May.  Soon after, she will need to pay her school loans; she is not eligible for further deferment of the loans.  In addition to that, she will need funds for the obvious necessities: food, housing, etc.   I know our God is a God who provides for His children.  At the same time, I know He has a plan for each of us, and that her schooling was not in vain.  Her skills will be put to use in the appropriate job position.  Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Sashaa08

I tried to talk tonight (even doing the *1 didnt work)  I didn't want to type my prayer request here-I will PM it to one of the prayer warriors and I will share next week (hopefully the sound will work better).

Good night ladies!


----------



## TraciChanel

Hey Sashaa08! I'm sorry you weren't able to talk on the prayer line tonight, but I'm glad you called in.  We'll have to get that checked out. Ladies, it was a wonderful prayer line tonight. Although like Shimmie, I was so tired tonight, I'm so glad and thankful that we were all able to pray together. God bless you all! And mst1908, thanks for your praise report!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hey Sashaa08! I'm sorry you weren't able to talk on the prayer line tonight, but I'm glad you called in.  We'll have to get that checked out. Ladies, it was a wonderful prayer line tonight. Although like Shimmie, I was so tired tonight, I'm so glad and thankful that we were all able to pray together. God bless you all! And mst1908, thanks for your praise report!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks TraciChanel...

Sashaa08... 

God didn't forget you...  The ladies will confirm, Before closing, I asked if you were on line with us and we lifted you up in prayer.   God is awesome.... He knew you couldn't get through and He did it for you.    

ETA:  I will post tonight's scriptures with the 'overflow', tomorrow morning.


----------



## mst1908

TraciChanel said:


> Hey @Sashaa08! I'm sorry you weren't able to talk on the prayer line tonight, but I'm glad you called in.  We'll have to get that checked out. Ladies, it was a wonderful prayer line tonight. Although like @Shimmie, I was so tired tonight, I'm so glad and thankful that we were all able to pray together. God bless you all! And @mst1908, thanks for your praise report!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you all ladies for your prayers and commitment to the prayer line. Prayer truly changes things. Sashaa08 we missed you last night! Hope all is well.

Happy Friday,
Maria


----------



## Sashaa08

mst1908 said:


> Thank you all ladies for your prayers and commitment to the prayer line. Prayer truly changes things. Sashaa08 we missed you last night! Hope all is well.
> 
> Happy Friday,
> Maria



Traci, Shimmie, and Maria-you ladies are so sweet!! I thank you for thinking of me; that is so humbling. 

Prayer changes things-I am a believer!


----------



## Shimmie

Scriptures from Last Night's Prayer...  

*From TraciChanel with the overflow...*

_Psalm 37:3-5

Trust in the Lord, and do good;
Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself also in the Lord,
And He shall give you the desires of your heart.

5 Commit your way to the Lord,
Trust also in Him,
And He shall bring it to pass._

*From Shimmie... with the overflow*

God lovingly reminded me of something... He's faithful presence in our lives.

Everything that we go through, we are not in it alone.  The one thing Jesus made sure to tell us before he ascended into Heaven to sit on the right hand side of God our Father, is that He would be with us always and forever. 

*Hebrews 13:5*

_“Never will I leave you; 
   never will I forsake you.”[a]    _


Jesus spoke these words of life into the earth, words that remain and words that were spoken for us still yet to come.  Words of His loving faithfulness to stick by us no matter what; no matter when, no matter how tough things in life may seem to be.    We have Him right here with us; we are never alone. 

*Matt 18:20*

For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."   ...there I will be in the midst of them.

Is there a woman after your husband?  Is she crazy?  Here's God's answer to that...

*Galatians 4:30*

_Nevertheless what saith the scripture? Cast out the bondwoman ....    _

Ummm, Yeah...   Cast her out.  God will do it and send her on her way, in Jesus' name.   Praise Jesus. 

And yes, I have more ... indeed you know I do.  I have more scipture to cover this area.     Ummmm Yeah...    God is not playing games.   

Ladies in waiting... pray for your future husbands.  Pray the distractions away, in Jesus' Name.  

-------------

Prayers... rayer: 

We praise God for His unfailing *Protection *for 'Maria'

Prayers for Sashaa08, God has her totally covered.

Prayers for Donna, her mom and her new beginning and Jason (Jason's name means, Healer/Salvation)

Prayers for Our Precious Member's husband, safety and upcoming promotion... God has an open door for him that no man can shut; an open door into which he SHALL walk through.   The intercession of his wife opens the path; giving him the peace he needs to walk through.  It's their's in Jesus' Name and his duty tour will bring him home sooner than expected.    

Prayers for BlackHairDiva / Thanking God for her Praise Report and for her continued covering.  

There were prayers for members prayer requests both posted and sent to us via PM (Private Messages).   

Health&hair28 prayed a prayer of 'the overflow' which is the covering for various areas of everyone's lives; her prayer was universal covering the members and family of our forum.

I had a _'silent'_ prayer in my heart for one of our sister members who had a challenge with asthma; she spent Easter weekend in the hospital.   We love her and thank God for her continued healing.  No more hospital visits... she is _perpetually_ healed in Jesus' Name... God's cycle of healing is constant around her... Amen and Amen.  

Healing for us all, in Jesus' Name Amen and Amen.

:blowkiss:


----------



## Renewed1

I was on the prayer line Thursday.  Great message Shimmie.....


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> I was on the prayer line Thursday.  Great message Shimmie.....



  Hi Ms. Testimony of Faith.  Yes  you are indeed a strong testimony.   You held on and God showed up.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
I have an unspoken request. Please keep me in your prayers and pray in agreement that God will work a miracle in my situation - according to His will. I have faith that He will, and I thank Him for it in advance, in Jesus name.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
> I have an unspoken request. Please keep me in your prayers and pray in agreement that God will work a miracle in my situation - according to His will. I have faith that He will, and I thank Him for it in advance, in Jesus name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Keeping you covered in love and prayers.   

In full abundance...  'God is giving you life *and favour'*...  (Job 10:17)


----------



## mst1908

I would like to request prayer for Ms. Karen she had surgery this morning and will have to take off from work for 3 months to heal.

  Thanks in advance,
  Maria


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I'm praying that you will find favour with the Lord your God and with man...










TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
> I have an unspoken request. Please keep me in your prayers and pray in agreement that God will work a miracle in my situation - according to His will. I have faith that He will, and I thank Him for it in advance, in Jesus name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> I'm praying that you will find favour with the Lord your God and with man...



Iwanthealthyhair67, thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,
> I have an unspoken request. Please keep me in your prayers and pray in agreement that God will work a miracle in my situation - according to His will. I have faith that He will, and I thank Him for it in advance, in Jesus name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



_Blessed be the LORD, who hath not given us as a prey to their teeth. 

Psalm 124:6_


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Blessed be the LORD, who hath not given us as a prey to their teeth.
> 
> Psalm 124:6



Thank you and amen!  Looking forward to prayer tonight.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Prayer tonight was so touching.  Thanks Health&hair28 and Shimmie and everyone else who called in tonight and prayed in agreement. Everyone have a blessed week!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures...*

From Health&hair28  (_with the overflow_) 

*2 Corinthians 4:16-18*

*Seeing the Invisible*

16 Therefore we do not lose heart. Even though our outward man is perishing, yet the inward man is being renewed day by day. 

17 For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, is working for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory, 

18 while we do not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen. For the things which are seen are temporary, but the things which are not seen are eternal.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

*From Shimmie...*

*Psalm 109:1-5*

Hold not thy peace, O God of my praise; 

2 For the mouth of the wicked and the mouth of the deceitful are opened against me: they have spoken against me with a lying tongue. 

3 They compassed me about also with words of hatred; and fought against me without a cause. 

*4 For my love they are my adversaries: but I give myself unto prayer. *

5 And they have rewarded me evil for good, and hatred for my love.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Those whom you've loved who've given you grief and pain in return... they've chosen to become your adversary.    Yet, because of who you are in Christ Jesus, you've given yourself unto Prayer.   

*Revelation 3:8*

I know thy works: behold, I have set before thee an open door, and no man can shut it: for thou hast *A LITTLE STRENGTH*, and hast kept my word, and hast not denied my name. 

When you have exhausted all, and your strength is not.... 

God says, don't worry, fear not, don't abase yourself, for I know your works, your heart and your efforts and in all of this which have seemed to fail, please know that it has failed not.     

I am your strength and in this I have opened the door and no man has the strength to shut it.   You have been faithful. You have kept my Word and most of all, of all honours unto Me... 

You have not denied my name.   

Even in the midst of the battle when all was set against you, when all of your strength was spent... You have not denied my name and neither will deny you.   

I will even 'carry' you through, this open door... no man can shut.  

Selah... 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Prayer tonight was so touching.  Thanks Health&hair28 and Shimmie and everyone else who called in tonight and prayed in agreement. Everyone have a blessed week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You too, sweet love... you too.    God has favoured you... you will see and so will all.


----------



## mst1908

Please send up a prayer this morning for my co-worker Laura. She defends her dissertation for her Ph.D today!!!!


  Have a Blessed and Peaceful Day,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Please send up a prayer this morning for my co-worker Laura. She defends her dissertation for her Ph.D today!!!!
> 
> 
> Have a Blessed and Peaceful Day,
> Maria



Thanking God for your loving care that you never fail to show for others.  And it's this same measure of love that God is pouring out upon your coworker that she will succeed and not fail and shall find favour and good understanding in the presence of God and man, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## mst1908

Shimmie said:


> Thanking God for your loving care that you never fail to show for others.  And it's this same measure of love that God is pouring out upon your coworker that she will succeed and not fail and shall find favour and good understanding in the presence of God and man, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.



                   Okay, the verdict is in Laura successfully defended her dissertation on Tuesday. It’s official she’s now “Dr. Laura”. Thank you all for your prayers for my co-worker “Dr. Laura”.

  Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Okay, the verdict is in Laura successfully defended her dissertation on Tuesday. It’s official she’s now “Dr. Laura”. Thank you all for your prayers for my co-worker “Dr. Laura”.
> 
> Maria



Precious Maria... I praise God for giving you the very same victory 1000-fold, in every area of your life.   I praise God that before you even 'ask', that your heart-felt prayers are answered and all to the Glory of God our Father in Jesus' Name... 

Always and forever.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies/Prayer Warriors,

Please pray in agreement for the following with me:

1. On behalf of my mom, please pray in agreement that she will soon (as in the next month) be able to leave her job and retire (for awhile, smile). She is under lots of stress in her current position and is working with backbiting colleagues. Please also pray for peace while she is there. I also pray that she will fully rely on our Lord and Father during this time, knowing that He will provide. 

2. For healing of Adina, an Atlanta attorney who was shot 3 times in the head (8 times in total) at her apartment. No one knows why. She's in critical condition and fighting for her life. Pray for justice, and most of all, pray for her healing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Also, please keep Shimmie lifted up in prayer. She's not feeling well and won't be able to join us on the prayer line tonight. Pray that she's healed and feeling better very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I'm asking for prayer for God to move in certain areas of my life.  I don't want to go into detail on the public forum but there are some issues I'm facing.  I think my faith is taking a beating.   I know God can do anything but right now the issue for me is WILL He come through in these areas where I need him the most?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please include me & my brothers in your prayers tonight. Shimmie I have Pm'ed you the details.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

nathansgirl1908 said:
			
		

> I'm asking for prayer for God to move in certain areas of my life.  I don't want to go into detail on the public forum but there are some issues I'm facing.  I think my faith is taking a beating.   I know God can do anything but right now the issue for me is WILL He come through in these areas where I need him the most?



Still stand...trust that he will work everything out for your ultimate good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Traci, did you read any scriptures tonight, if you or Health And hair did, please post it. Thank you, I came on a little late.


----------



## TraciChanel

Iwanthealthyhair67, before prayer, we read Hebrews 11:1-3 (New Living Translation):

Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see. 2 Through their faith, the people in days of old earned a good reputation.
3 By faith we understand that the entire universe was formed at God’s command, that what we now see did not come from anything that can be seen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Pray for James, he is 8 yrs old and has an autoimmune disease. He is in need of a bone marrow. His family is raising money and if they don't find a match in time, he may not have much longer. Please lift this baby up and his family. 

- Pray for marriages!! I've met about 5 women lately, who are facing divorce and they know of others who are facing divorce as well. There is an attack on the marriage. The common theme is that the men do not want to surrender to the Lord. They are bound by pornography, strip clubs, adultery, and what the media portrays.


----------



## TraciChanel

Health&hair28, I'm definitely praying in agreement with you about little James! In agreement with your prayer request to uplift the sanctity of marriages as well.  



			
				Health&hair28 said:
			
		

> - Pray for James, he is 8 yrs old and has an autoimmune disease. He is in need of a bone marrow. His family is raising money and if they don't find a match in time, he may not have much longer. Please lift this baby up and his family.
> 
> - Pray for marriages!! I've met about 5 women lately, who are facing divorce and they know of others who are facing divorce as well. There is an attack on the marriage. The common theme is that the men do not want to surrender to the Lord. They are bound by pornography, strip clubs, adultery, and what the media portrays.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie, by His stripes you ARE healed, in Jesus' name. 

Good morning my sisters. I need prayers today that I will find a central location for my spa business and one that is better than where I am right now. I won't be there for long because the owner is leaving ( I rent space from her) and I don't know if I can handle the big rent on my own. If I have to stay where I am now, I don't want it for long because it doesn't have everything I need to operate my business optimally, but it works for now.

Thanks for all your prayers.

I agree with Health&hair28 about marriages being attached right now. I know a few myself that are in trouble and yes we do need to pray that the men surrender their will to the Lord wholeheartedly and to be set free from satan's hold on them. I join you in prayer on this for sure.


----------



## sidney

Health&hair28 said:


> - Pray for James, he is 8 yrs old and has an autoimmune disease. He is in need of a bone marrow. His family is raising money and if they don't find a match in time, he may not have much longer. Please lift this baby up and his family.
> 
> - Pray for marriages!! I've met about 5 women lately, who are facing divorce and they know of others who are facing divorce as well. There is an attack on the marriage. The common theme is that the men do not want to surrender to the Lord. They are bound by pornography, strip clubs, adultery, and what the media portrays.


 
Do they have a website where people can donate?


----------



## Rainbow Dash

sidney said:


> Do they have a website where people can donate?


 

Not sure, it was announced at church and we took up an offering for him. I will check to see if a website is available and let you all know.


----------



## Shimmie

The devil is a liar... 

he will not take the life of this precious baby boy... in Jesus' Name, this child shall live and not die and see the salvation of the Lord.   

When God blessed the woman in 2 Kings with a son, He did not give her this child only for her to lose him.   God does not play games with His gifts for His gifts are without repentence.    

"James"... Hear the word of the Lord... 'LIVE'... in the name of Jesus... "LIVE".   The Holy Spirit of the Lord prevails over you ... totally and completely over your entire being... "LIVE" and receive the salvation of the Lord.  "LIVE".     If we but speak the Word only... you will 'catch it' into your little heart and into your spirit being... "LIVE"...  "LIVE"... you have the fight in you baby... "LIVE" for your life is a testimony of what God's power and presence can and will do.  "LIVE".   Sweet Baby, "LIVE" in the Name of Jesus, 'LIVE'... and receive the life that God has preordained for you in this earth... in Jesus' Name... Baby... LIVE... LIVE...LIVE.

Lord we dedicate this baby boy to you, we dedicate James unto you to heal him with your most powerful and most precious Blood.   Fill his body and his bone and marrow, his heart, his lungs, his kidneys, his liver, his colon, his bladder, quicken his arterial structure with the infusion of your healing strenghth and power and let it be known that you are the Lord and there is none other...absolutely none.    Allow this boy to live and not die and to give you glory all the days of his life.     Into your Holy Hands, into your Holy and Loving Arms, we present and commit James to you to heal and protect him all the way through.   Praising the very presence and existance of you in your powerful name... Jesus'... no other name will do... Praise the name of Jesus...

Holy, Holy, Holy is your name... Praise your Holy Name... Jesus.   We honour you, we praise you, we bless you, we trust you, we thank you our Lord God All Mighty...  Holy is your Honourable Name... Jesus'  Amen and Amen.  

Money is not the issue here... Money is not the issue.   Money is not the issue.     James SHALL be healed in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.  

Bless your Holy Presence Jesus... Bless your Name... for thou art the Lord, thou art the Lord...thou art the Lord, Praise your Holy Name... Jesus...Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Shimmie, by His stripes you ARE healed, in Jesus' name.
> 
> Good morning my sisters. I need prayers today that I will find a central location for my spa business and one that is better than where I am right now. I won't be there for long because the owner is leaving ( I rent space from her) and I don't know if I can handle the big rent on my own. If I have to stay where I am now, I don't want it for long because it doesn't have everything I need to operate my business optimally, but it works for now.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> I agree with Health&hair28 about marriages being attached right now. I know a few myself that are in trouble and yes we do need to pray that the men surrender their will to the Lord wholeheartedly and to be set free from satan's hold on them. I join you in prayer on this for sure.



Thank you Precious Aggie... 

Father, in the name of Jesus... show Aggie where you are leading her to be... lead her to her prosperity and we praise you for the very essence of your being, right there 'IN' Aggie and always wherever she is, you are and always will be.   Every single iota in the areas of need are met in the overflow of your love and presence for Precious Aggie...  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Please include me & my brothers in your prayers tonight. Shimmie I have Pm'ed you the details.



I received your prayer request in my home email alerts and indeed you have been totally covered in prayers.   Be still....... God is moving and He will not stop ---------------- until the work is done.   In Jesus' Name,  Be Still Little Diva ...... God is moving.    Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Divorce is NOT an option, Neither is Jesus.   

Father God ARREST this Marriages...in the Name of Jesus  ARREST them!  

Do not allow these men to take another step outside of you.   They are not so stupid that they are unaware of your existance, neither are they unaware of your Word and what is commands them to be and to do as husbands, which is to LOVE THEIR WIVES as Jesus loves the Church.

ARREST THEM... in the very midst of their activities, their folly and foolishness and foolish thinking and the absurdity of their weak assumptions that the things and the evils of this world and the lusts of their minds and of their flesh and unacceptable desires which have come into their marriages... and before you...   

ARREST THEM, here and now... ARREST THEM!   Because satan cannot and shall not have them... Not on your watch nor the watches of your intercessors... No... in Jesus' Name... No.    Your Blood is all over this and it shall not stand neither shall it come to pass, in Jesus' name, none of their follies, none of their wickedness... none of it shall be allowed to come to pass.   

*MARRiAGES...* Hear the Word of the Lord!   You are not failure by design... God has decreed that a man shall leave his father and mother and cleave unto his wife and whom God has joined together, no man can separate.    The Blood of Jesus' is over each and every Marriage represented here and those we know not of and yet has been 'hit' with the swaggering tail of satan.   The Blood of Jesus' prevails.   

For the men whose hearts have been hardened... give them a new heart; Father God, remove their hearts of stone and give them hearts of flesh, hearts that are turned towards you and you alone and towards their wives and their children.   Their seed shall not fall to the ground, they shall not spill their 'waters' into poisoned wells; their seed belows in the wombs of their wives and no other woman (or man) shall partake of it.   

Where there is adultery, their lovers from hence forth reject them.   Let these men vomit at the very thought and presence of another other than their wife.   Let them literally vomit and heave from within the vileness of being unfaithful and yielded to another who is not their Bride.   

Father, block the flow of their semen, in the very act of their sins with another, let them not have pleasure, there shall be no reward for the acts of sin.   Let there be such a deep conviction in their hearts and souls that they can never again, be unfaithful men to the women they have married in Jesus' Name, for it is not your will.   Turn their hearts toward you... you know exactly how and what to do.   

You said in your Word that the sons will turn their hearts to their fathers and the fathers will turn their hearts to their sons.    Father God, here are your sons whose hearts shall be turned to no other than you and to their wives in Jesus' Name.   Destroy the yokes of bondage, the yokes of disobedience, the yokes of selfishness, the yokes of fear and ego, destroy the weaknesses of their flesh and minds.    You are the Lord and there is none other... these men, we dedicate, these marriages we surrender, each heart now belongs to you... into your hands their rest and allow you to recreate and redesign and replace and make all things new.... giving all glory unto you....

Bless you Father God... these men are not going to hell.    

Jesus is Lord ... none other... Jesus is Lord, forever and always.  Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Shimmie......and all the prayer warriors.....I just wanted to say to everyone, please pray for those that pray for us.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Health&hair28 and @TraciChanel @Shimmie again I want to thank you all for your faithfulness the Lord honours sacrifice, may he continue to bless you all.


----------



## Shimmie

As always, another  powerful night of prayer lead by our Prayer Leaders, Health&hair28 and TraciChanel.

Both Traci and Health&hair, carried every prayer request before the Lord, through the love of their hearts and the annointing that only the Holy Spirit can give.    

We know that every prayer has been heard and is answered by our Heavenly Father, and unto Him we give all of the praise and the glory.  In Jesus' Name Amen. 

We thank God for the wonderful women who joined us in prayer tonight.   Maria, Ultrasuede and our prayer session was closed out in prayer with the the power of God by Iwanthealthyhair67 ...  Thank God for her annointing which never fails to give prayers of thanksgiving and worship unto God.   There's fire in her bones and love in her heart that is not hidden nor hindered. 

_*Scriptures From Health&hair28*_ ...

*Philipians 3:7-14*

_7 But what things were gain to me, those I counted loss for Christ.

8 Yea doubtless, and I count all things but loss for the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord: for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and do count them but dung, that I may win Christ,

9 And be found in him, not having mine own righteousness, which is of the law, but that which is through the faith of Christ, the righteousness which is of God by faith:

10 That I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death;

11 If by any means I might attain unto the resurrection of the dead.

12 Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect: but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus.

13 Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before,

14 I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus._

...:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 

_From Shimmie..._

*For Maria... mst1908 *:Rose:   


*Isaiah 55* 

_King James Version (KJV)_


_.... every one that thirsteth, come ye to the waters, and he that hath no money; come ye, buy, and eat; yea, come, buy wine and milk without money and without price.

2 Wherefore do ye spend money for that which is not bread? and your labour for that which satisfieth not? hearken diligently unto me, and eat ye that which is good, and let your soul delight itself in fatness.

3 Incline your ear, and come unto me: hear, and your soul shall live; and I will make an everlasting covenant with you, even the sure mercies of David._

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

*Psalm 24 *

_King James Version (KJV)_

_1. The earth is the Lord's, and the fulness thereof; the world, and they that dwell therein.

2 For he hath founded it upon the seas, and established it upon the floods.

3 Who shall ascend into the hill of the Lord? or who shall stand in his holy place?

4 He that hath clean hands, and a pure heart; who hath not lifted up his soul unto vanity, nor sworn deceitfully.

5 He shall receive the blessing from the Lord, and righteousness from the God of his salvation.

6 This is the generation of them that seek him, that seek thy face, O Jacob. 

Selah...

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

*7 Lift up your heads, O ye gates; and be ye lift up, ye everlasting doors; and the King of glory shall come in.

8 Who is this King of glory? 

The Lord strong and mighty, the Lord mighty in battle.

9 Lift up your heads, O ye gates; even lift them up, ye everlasting doors; and the King of glory shall come in.

10 Who is this King of glory? 

The Lord of hosts, he is the King of glory. 

Selah... *_

Lift up your heads, open the gates to your heart, the everlasting doors, and Jesus, the King of Glory, *shall *come in.   

When the enemies (Doubt, Fear, Uncertainty) try to taunt you by asking, "Who is this King of Glory?"

Jesus steps in with... "I am the Lord, strong and mighty, the Lord mighty in battle"... I am the One inside of you, fighting all of your battles, no matter what they may be.  I am that I am... your Jehovah Nissi."

Again, the enemy of your soul, may taunt your faith, and with a sneer will ask,  "Who is this King of Glory?"

Once again, Jesus steps in and reassures you with these words of truth, encased with love... The Lord of Hosts... I am the Lord of All, I am the King of Glory... I am in you, with you, beside you, I will never leave you, your battles are not yours, they are mine and I have conquered them all.   

I am YOUR King of Glory... forever and ever... Amen.   

Selah... :Rose:

Sweet sleep everyone...    Remember who is inside of you...

The King of Glory.... Our God who is on the Throne and in your hearts... forever.


----------



## Shimmie

Such a beautiful song of God's love and worship...  I am Redeemed.  All by the Blood of Jesus.   Praise God forever and ever, Amen.      

Please be blessed... The Lord Strong and Mighty is with you, inside of you.  
You've lifted up your heads, opened the gates to your heart, the King of Glory has entered in... to stay.

YOU are Redeemed.... Free Living in Victory.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAuh33_G5D0


Big Daddy Weave Live: Redeemed


----------



## mst1908

Good Morning Ladies,

Below is today's inspirational message from Joel Osteen. I thought I would share it and hopefully it blesses someone. 




Take the High Road

*TODAY’S SCRIPTURE *
_“The Lord will fight   for you, and you shall hold your peace and remain at rest”_
*(Exodus 14:14, AMP)*

*TODAY’S WORD* from Joel and Victoria 
In life, we’re   always going to have critics. We’ll always have difficult people who try to   upset us and steal our peace and joy. But, you don’t have to respond to every   critic. You can decide to take the high road and let God fight your battles   for you. 

 Sometimes, no matter   what you say or do, there are people who aren’t going to accept you. They   just don’t want to be at peace with you. In fact, when Jesus sent out His   disciples to certain homes, He told them to always speak peace over those   homes. And then He said in effect, “If they don’t receive the peace that   you’re offering, then it will come back to you.” That tells me that if you   will do your best to be at peace with people, even if they won’t take your   peace, the good news is that peace will just come back to you. You’ll not   only get your peace, but you’ll get their share as well! That’s double for   your trouble! When you do the right thing no matter what is happening, God   sees it and rewards it. Today, stay in peace, cease from strife, and take the   high road. Sow good seeds into others and watch the harvest of blessing come   to your own life in return.
 
*A PRAYER FOR TODAY *
Father in heaven, I   choose to hold my peace. I choose to do the right thing even when the wrong   thing is happening. I trust that You are fighting my battles for me. I give   You all the honor and praise in Jesus’ name. Amen.
*— Joel &   Victoria Osteen *


  Happy Friday, 

  Maria


----------



## Laela

Powerful prayer... 
I won't underestimate the power of a praying wife.... the husbands cannot go it alone.




Shimmie said:


> Divorce is NOT an option, Neither is Jesus.
> 
> Father God ARREST this Marriages...in the Name of Jesus  ARREST them!
> 
> Do not allow these men to take another step outside of you.   They are not so stupid that they are unaware of your existance, neither are they unaware of your Word and what is commands them to be and to do as husbands, which is to LOVE THEIR WIVES as Jesus loves the Church.
> 
> ARREST THEM... in the very midst of their activities, their folly and foolishness and foolish thinking and the absurdity of their weak assumptions that the things and the evils of this world and the lusts of their minds and of their flesh and unacceptable desires which have come into their marriages... and before you...
> 
> ARREST THEM, here and now... ARREST THEM!   Because satan cannot and shall not have them... Not on your watch nor the watches of your intercessors... No... in Jesus' Name... No.    Your Blood is all over this and it shall not stand neither shall it come to pass, in Jesus' name, none of their follies, none of their wickedness... none of it shall be allowed to come to pass.
> 
> *MARRiAGES...* Hear the Word of the Lord!   You are not failure by design... God has decreed that a man shall leave his father and mother and cleave unto his wife and whom God has joined together, no man can separate.    The Blood of Jesus' is over each and every Marriage represented here and those we know not of and yet has been 'hit' with the swaggering tail of satan.   The Blood of Jesus' prevails.
> 
> For the men whose hearts have been hardened... give them a new heart; Father God, remove their hearts of stone and give them hearts of flesh, hearts that are turned towards you and you alone and towards their wives and their children.   Their seed shall not fall to the ground, they shall not spill their 'waters' into poisoned wells; their seed belows in the wombs of their wives and no other woman (or man) shall partake of it.
> 
> Where there is adultery, their lovers from hence forth reject them.   Let these men vomit at the very thought and presence of another other than their wife.   Let them literally vomit and heave from within the vileness of being unfaithful and yielded to another who is not their Bride.
> 
> Father, block the flow of their semen, in the very act of their sins with another, let them not have pleasure, there shall be no reward for the acts of sin.   Let there be such a deep conviction in their hearts and souls that they can never again, be unfaithful men to the women they have married in Jesus' Name, for it is not your will.   Turn their hearts toward you... you know exactly how and what to do.
> 
> You said in your Word that the sons will turn their hearts to their fathers and the fathers will turn their hearts to their sons.    Father God, here are your sons whose hearts shall be turned to no other than you and to their wives in Jesus' Name.   Destroy the yokes of bondage, the yokes of disobedience, the yokes of selfishness, the yokes of fear and ego, destroy the weaknesses of their flesh and minds.    You are the Lord and there is none other... these men, we dedicate, these marriages we surrender, each heart now belongs to you... into your hands their rest and allow you to recreate and redesign and replace and make all things new.... giving all glory unto you....
> 
> Bless you Father God... these men are not going to hell.
> 
> Jesus is Lord ... none other... Jesus is Lord, forever and always.  Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Good morning! I missed Thursday's call (unfortunately I was in the ER but completely healed now!!!)

I am asking for the prayer warriors to stand in agreement with me for traveling grace as I leave the country this week. I pray for a time of rest and rejuvenation but also get work done.

I also would like for prayer for all the readers experiencing difficulty/conflicts in the workplace and continued prayers over husbands, wives and future husbands and future wives.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning! I missed Thursday's call (unfortunately I was in the ER but completely healed now!!!)
> 
> I am asking for the prayer warriors to stand in agreement with me for traveling grace as I leave the country this week. I pray for a time of rest and rejuvenation but also get work done.
> 
> I also would like for prayer for all the readers experiencing difficulty/conflicts in the workplace and continued prayers over husbands, wives and future husbands and future wives.



Sashaa08... 

I'm glad you're okay  

I praise God for your life and the precious heart that is within you that gives so much love to others.  It can only come back to you multiplied without end.  Your prayers are protection over others, therefore the protection of God is with you no matter where you go, or where you need or have to be... even while you are sleeping, you are covered in the Divine protection of God,  who is personally watching over you while you sleep, so that you may have 'rest', to replenish your soul form all that has tried to drain you... you are protected and replenished in Jesus' Name...Amen and Amen.

Your journey shall be as one of a hidden treasure...you will be poured upon with blessings and mercies and the gifts of men.  Great favour is being poured upon you and great favour and God's mercies are following you wherever you go.   Those for whom you asked prayer for and those prayers for others which you've hidden in your heart, you shall reap the fruit thereof, for were it not for your love, their blessings would not be.   You've been carrying their cares to Jesus, therefore Jesus is carrying the answers to you, as He blesses them.  

Loved and Safe and Protected and Blessed you are, Sweet Sashaa... Yes, you are in Jesus' Name... for always, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you for the beautiful prayer Shimmie! I am in agreement and receive those blessings. I pray this prayer over you, Traci, HealthnHair, and the other prayer warriors who tireless pray over us, our families, our jobs, our health on a regular basis.




Shimmie said:


> Sashaa08...
> 
> I'm glad you're okay
> 
> I praise God for your life and the precious heart that is within you that gives so much love to others.  It can only come back to you multiplied without end.  Your prayers are protection over others, therefore the protection of God is with you no matter where you go, or where you need or have to be... even while you are sleeping, you are covered in the Divine protection of God,  who is personally watching over you while you sleep, so that you may have 'rest', to replenish your soul form all that has tried to drain you... you are protected and replenished in Jesus' Name...Amen and Amen.
> 
> Your journey shall be as one of a hidden treasure...you will be poured upon with blessings and mercies and the gifts of men.  Great favour is being poured upon you and great favour and God's mercies are following you wherever you go.   Those for whom you asked prayer for and those prayers for others which you've hidden in your heart, you shall reap the fruit thereof, for were it not for your love, their blessings would not be.   You've been carrying their cares to Jesus, therefore Jesus is carrying the answers to you, as He blesses them.
> 
> Loved and Safe and Protected and Blessed you are, Sweet Sashaa... Yes, you are in Jesus' Name... for always, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

- Pray for Justin, he is a husband and father. He has had 5 back surgeries and is still in a lot of pain. He can hardly play with his young children and he tries. Pray for God's divine, healing touch over Justin. Also pray for his wife who continues to stand with him and is always in prayer for him.


----------



## loolalooh

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...

Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself.  Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity.  Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured.  There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove.  I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me.  I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here.  I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11 



> 11 For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the Lord, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.



because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me.  The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down.  My God IS a Restorer.  My God is NOT a Deceiver.  My God is NOT sadistic.  My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.

Jeremiah continued ...


> Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 I will be found by you,” declares the Lord, “and will bring you back from captivity.* I will gather you from all the nations and places where I have banished you,” declares the Lord, “and will bring you back to the place from which I carried you into exile.”*



Thank you in advance.


----------



## TraciChanel

loolalooh said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...
> 
> Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself.  Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity.  Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured.  There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove.  I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me.  I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here.  I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me.  The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down.  My God IS a Restorer.  My God is NOT a Deceiver.  My God is NOT sadistic.  My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.
> 
> Jeremiah continued ...
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I'm joining in agreement with you. Praying for you tonight. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mst1908

loolalooh said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...
> 
> Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself.  Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity.  Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured.  There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove.  I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me.  I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here.  I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me.  The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down.  My God IS a Restorer.  My God is NOT a Deceiver.  My God is NOT sadistic.  My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.
> 
> Jeremiah continued ...
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I'm standing in agreement with you also.


----------



## Aggie

loolalooh said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...
> 
> Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself. Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity. Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured. There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove. I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me. I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here. I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> 
> 
> because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me. The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down. My God IS a Restorer. My God is NOT a Deceiver. My God is NOT sadistic. My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.
> 
> Jeremiah continued ...
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
The enemy came to kill, steal and destroy. But the Lord came that you might have life and have it abundance. The blessings of the Lord makes one rich and adds no sorrow with it and His word will never return to Him void.

Lord, You are our Creator, Lord of everything. You have called things that we see into being from nothing. You breathed Your life-giving breath into man and he became a living soul. You are our Great Defender, Protector, Buckler and Shield. There is none like You. Lord God Almighty, as Your daughter, I come before Your throne and I stand in the gap on behalf of my sister, Loolalooh.

I bind up the stronghold of sorrow, confusion and lies right now in the precious name of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, Son of the morning and Holy Lamb of God. I command every hindering demon to flee and I cancel their plans to stop the plans of God to prosper you Loolalooh. 

Every trap, every weapon that the enemy has set for and against you shall not and will not prosper. I command the mouth of every lying demon be shut and I ask dear Jesus that You confuse the enemy and cause them to be caught in their own web of deception. Send them out seven ways - let them be scattered in their own confusion.

I loose the Spirit of clarity and decernment to operate fully in the mind of Loolalooh as she commits herself completely to You and puts all her cares in Your hands Lord. Go before her and make every crooked path straight and be her rareguard in her hour of need. And now Lord I thank You for Loolalooh's victory and testamony, for *we* *overcame* by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of our testamony, in Jesus name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Aggie

And now ladies, I need my sisters to stand in agreement with me for my new business. I am looking into getting another building to put my business but I need more funds to get it off the ground the way I need it. I need prayers that God would provide the funds and the right workers I need to work with me once my business is fully operational. There is so much power in team prayer and I need the prayers of my sisters in Christ tonight. Thanks in advance.

ETA:

Also I have had a bad cough now for over 2 weeks and need healing so please pray with me for a complete recovery. Thanks again.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the general prayer thread, but I'll do both, since this prayer is urgent ...
> 
> Back in February, you ladies prayed for the Lord's guidance in employment, and later, an opportunity presented itself.  Then you ladies prayed for my interview and later another door opened in that opportunity.  Tomorrow is potentially the day that I discover whether this employment has been secured.  There is an obstacle in the way that I know only the Lord can remove.
> 
> I am asking for anyone who sees this tonight to join me in agreement that the Lord will work this out for me.  I refuse to believe that He brought me this far - phone interview, then face-to-face interview, then a couple other hoops to jump through - over the course of 4 months only to cease here.  I been holding dearly to Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> because I believe that this employment is His way of restoring my future and paving the way for me to accomplish the work He has for me.  The enemy has been feeding me lies over the course of two weeks, and I'm trying to fight these lies down.  My God IS a Restorer.  My God is NOT a Deceiver.  My God is NOT sadistic.  My God LOVES me and WILL work this out for me.
> 
> Jeremiah continued ...
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



The examples before you...

*Daniel in the lion's den.... *God still their mouths throughout the entire night that Daniel was in the den.    The only one who 'feared', worried and lost sleep was his oppressor, King Darius, who had him thrown in.   

*The Three Hebrew Children...* cast into the firey furnace... while there, the fourth man showed up.  

In Mark chapter 4, Jesus said that as soon as the Word of God is spoken, immediately satan comes to steal the Word which has been sown into the hearts of men.  

For months you've been sharing post after post, thread after thread, Sunday Bible Study... you have been 'SOWING' the Seed of God's Word into the hearts of many --- a tremendous blessing you are to us.... sowing the Word of God each day into our hearts.... as well as yours; you didn't keep it to yourself.    Now satan is challenging the Word which has been sown.   

You have nothing fear and nothing to do but to remain in peace... total peace.   For God's Word is an incorruptable seed and cannot be uprooted from your heart.  

NOW... you will be able to say and KNOW when you tell others... God's Word is Real and it produces that which God sends it to.   It bears total fruit.  It's increases and makes solid, your faith.     

In all of this, you will know that surely the Lord is in your life... for sure, far beyond any words... for sure.    In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> And now ladies, I need my sisters to stand in agreement with me for my new business. I am looking into getting another building to put my business but I need more funds to get it off the ground the way I need it. I need prayers that God would provide the funds and the right workers I need to work with me once my business is fully operational. There is so much power in team prayer and I need the prayers of my sisters in Christ tonight. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Also I have had a bad cough now for over 2 weeks and need healing so please pray with me for a complete recovery. Thanks again.



First of all, we thank God for clearing your esophagus, the airways, the chanels of your lungs and breathing... most of all to eliminate the allergies which has been causing the symptoms and the cough.    Father in Jesus' Name, we thank you for healing Precious Aggie's entire respirtory system and making her entire body whole with your healing.

Father, thank you for uprooting the stress which is also one cause which has been bring other 'body' symptoms upon her.... set her free from them all in the Name of Jesus.    

Father every need that Aggie has shared for prayer, and beyond what she has shared, thank you for bringing her Dream into tangibility.   Thank you for preparing her for this new venture in her life.   Thank you for educating her in every area of her heart, mind, body and soul for what she needs to not only obtain, but to also maintain, and to retain your gift to her to have her own successful business in the gift and talent which you have given her.   

By pass the interviews which waste her time, bypass the bankers who don't know how to say yes and lead her and bring to her the bankers who have been lead and will obey to give Aggie your very best.   

Please keep her debt free and please give Aggie faithfuly business liasons who are trustworthy, on time, and who respect her dream and business as if it were their very own.   Through them, let your 'Light' and Love be made known to all who come to Aggies business for whatever reason, be it service or to service her.   We praise you, Father for giving us your gift to speak a thing and that it shall be established.    

Therefore by your command we SPEAK to Aggie's prayers and desires and needs that they come forth and bow unto you and will perform in the manner to bring into Life... what she has asked.    Thank you, Loving Father, for hearing our prayers,   In Jesus Name, Amen and Amen.  

:blowkiss:   Love you sweet Aggie...


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> - Pray for Justin, he is a husband and father. He has had 5 back surgeries and is still in a lot of pain. He can hardly play with his young children and he tries. Pray for God's divine, healing touch over Justin. Also pray for his wife who continues to stand with him and is always in prayer for him.



This may seem like a 'play on words' ... nonetheless here is the Word...


Just 'in'  Time... God is coming to Justin's rescue.    Just 'in Time... God will raise Justin up from off of his bed of affliction.    To the woman who was bent over for years... one touch from Jesus... Rise and be healed in Jesus' Name.  

The 'Healing Waters' of Jesus are overflowing throughout Justin, his entire body, his entire body, his entire being, including his wife... Just 'in Time.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.  

Health&hair28 ... Please tell them do not give up.  It's okay to give in, just don't give up.    Justin's spine, his nerves, his disks between the bone structure are being strengthened and restored in the name of Jesus.    The weakness has been made strong.   In Jesus' Name.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Shimmie said:


> This may seem like a 'play on words' ... nonetheless here is the Word...
> 
> 
> Just 'in' Time... God is coming to Justin's rescue. Just 'in Time... God will raise Justin up from off of his bed of affliction. To the woman who was bent over for years... one touch from Jesus... Rise and be healed in Jesus' Name.
> 
> The 'Healing Waters' of Jesus are overflowing throughout Justin, his entire body, his entire body, his entire being, including his wife... Just 'in Time.
> 
> In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.
> 
> @Health&hair28 ... Please tell them do not give up. It's okay to give in, just don't give up. Justin's spine, his nerves, his disks between the bone structure are being strengthened and restored in the name of Jesus. The weakness has been made strong. In Jesus' Name.


 

Shimmie, thank you for this prophetic prayer/word. I will print this for his wife so that they can look at this if they ever feel like giving up.  

Aggie and loolalooh, just letting you ladies know that I'm agreeing with you in prayer. You shall see the glory of the Lord!!


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you so much ladies, for standing with me.  I'm almost in tears knowing that I have you sisters in Christ willing to pray with me.  Amen and Amen.



Health&hair28 said:


> - Pray for Justin, he is a husband and father. He has had 5 back surgeries and is still in a lot of pain. He can hardly play with his young children and he tries. Pray for God's divine, healing touch over Justin. Also pray for his wife who continues to stand with him and is always in prayer for him.



Justin is in my prayers, Health&hair28.  I stand in agreement with you.  God is Healer!



Aggie said:


> And now ladies, I need my sisters to stand in agreement with me for my new business. I am looking into getting another building to put my business but I need more funds to get it off the ground the way I need it. I need prayers that God would provide the funds and the right workers I need to work with me once my business is fully operational. There is so much power in team prayer and I need the prayers of my sisters in Christ tonight. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Also I have had a bad cough now for over 2 weeks and need healing so please pray with me for a complete recovery. Thanks again.



You are in my prayers, Aggie.  I stand in agreement with you.  God is Provider and a Healer!


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie, thank you for this prophetic prayer/word. I will print this for his wife so that they can look at this if they ever feel like giving up.
> 
> Aggie and loolalooh, just letting you ladies know that I'm agreeing with you in prayer. You shall see the glory of the Lord!!



Justin \j(u)-stin, jus-tin\  It is of Latin origin, and the meaning of Justin is "just, upright, righteous". 

The righteousness of God prevails and hovers over Justin and his wife... their marriage is solid and neither of them will be weary in 'well-doing'  (upholding their faith); they will reap, for they will faint not.   In Jesus' Name.  Amen.

ETA:  Let go of the 'weary' of money.   God has 'pre- provided'.


----------



## LoveisYou

Asking for prayer for spiritual renewal....I feel like I am going through a purging process and instead of thanking God sometimes I have a tendency to condemn myself, I know there is no condemnation for them who are in Christ, but still need prayer.

For clarity. I really want God to reveal His will in all areas of my life, namely: my living situation and the steps I need to take in this next chapter/new beginning.

I feel somewhat unsettled about someone in my life. I'm not sure what it is, but it's there. I know want to ignore the feeling, I want to know what God wants me to do.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Asking for prayer for spiritual renewal....I feel like I am going through a purging process and instead of thanking God sometimes I have a tendency to condemn myself, I know there is no condemnation for them who are in Christ, but still need prayer.
> 
> For clarity. I really want God to reveal His will in all areas of my life, namely: my living situation and the steps I need to take in this next chapter/new beginning.
> 
> I feel somewhat unsettled about someone in my life. I'm not sure what it is, but it's there. I know want to ignore the feeling, I want to know what God wants me to do.
> 
> Thanks ladies



You can never be 'perfect', therefore continue to love who you are, where you are and whom you have become, with Jesus, which is completely 'Beautiful' and indeed these things God says about you.

Love is You... indeed and in you He is well pleased.      Well pleased and surely His Beloved.   

The unsettled has therefore been resolved, you are where you are supposed to be and there is no fault in you.   Just keep growing and glowing, the seeds of the past no longer have root and can no longer bare fruit, for you are now attached to the True Vine, your spirit, your heart, your soul, your mind.   

Forever shall you live and be with and for the Lord who is with you now and always.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.    :Rose:


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie, thanks so much for standing with me in prayer


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> Shimmie, thanks so much for standing with me in prayer



   Indeed.    

We are all 'become one' and share our hearts and prayers together.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie, loolalooh, and Health&hair28, thank you all for your wonderful words of prayer and encouragement. May the Lord continually bless you all .


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Shimmie, loolalooh, and Health&hair28, thank you all for your wonderful words of prayer and encouragement. May the Lord continually bless you all .



You doing okay?   Still praying for you, Precious Aggie...


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Prayer Session...

Powerful and loving prayers by TraciChanel and Health&hair28 for each prayer request.  

Ministry and prayers were shared for family restoration, spirit of envy, and mockery against loved ones who are hurting.   

There was a 'promise' of prayer for those who are having time of month challenges [_names are private_].   I thank God that every woman who is being challenged is comforted with peace and soothing in their bodies in Jesus' Name.  

* Tonight's Scriptures *


from:  TraciChanel 

* Isaiah 55...*

8 “My thoughts are nothing like your thoughts,” says the Lord.
    “And my ways are far beyond anything you could imagine.

9 For just as the heavens are higher than the earth,
    so my ways are higher than your ways
    and my thoughts higher than your thoughts.

10 “The rain and snow come down from the heavens
    and stay on the ground to water the earth.
They cause the grain to grow,
    producing seed for the farmer
    and bread for the hungry.

11* It is the same with my word.
    I send it out, and it always produces fruit.
It will accomplish all I want it to,
    and it will prosper everywhere I send it.* 

12 You will live in joy and peace.
    The mountains and hills will burst into song,
    and the trees of the field will clap their hands!

13 Where once there were thorns, cypress trees will grow.
    Where nettles grew, myrtles will sprout up.

These events will bring great honor to the Lord’s name;
    they will be an everlasting sign of his power and love.”


Praise God... :Rose:   

*From Shimmie...*

You have nothing to fear... Nothing and No One... in Jesus Name... Amen.

*I Peter 3:13-17*

Suffering for Right and Wrong

13 And who is he who will harm you if you become followers of what is good? 

14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness’ sake, you are blessed.

* “And do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.” *

15 *But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts, and always be ready to give a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear; *

16 having a good conscience, that when they defame you as evildoers, those who revile your good conduct in Christ may be ashamed. 

17 For it is better, if it is the will of God, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil.

:Rose:  

Is anyone threatening you?  Don't let their threats get to you... they are powerless...

God has said... Who is he that will harm you... you who choose to be followers of good?   

Verse 14b...

*"... do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.”*

Please get that...  Please!  This is God's Word speaking... God is saying this, not me... God is...

"Do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled..."   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

No one can hurt you nor carry out their threats.   Whoever has been threatening you, whatever thoughts have been tormenting you, whatever has had you in fear of losing or not being in control of...   

Do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled....

Whew!  Glory to God...  Glory!   Glory!  

God bless you, each of you and all with love.


----------



## LoveisYou

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Prayer Session...
> 
> Powerful and loving prayers by @TraciChanel and @Health&hair28 for each prayer request.
> 
> Ministry and prayers were shared for family restoration, spirit of envy, and mockery against loved ones who are hurting.
> 
> There was a 'promise' of prayer for those who are having time of month challenges [_names are private_].   I thank God that every woman who is being challenged is comforted with peace and soothing in their bodies in Jesus' Name.
> 
> * Tonight's Scriptures *
> 
> 
> from:  @TraciChanel
> 
> * Isaiah 55...*
> 
> 8 “My thoughts are nothing like your thoughts,” says the Lord.
> “And my ways are far beyond anything you could imagine.
> 
> 9 For just as the heavens are higher than the earth,
> so my ways are higher than your ways
> and my thoughts higher than your thoughts.
> 
> 10 “The rain and snow come down from the heavens
> and stay on the ground to water the earth.
> They cause the grain to grow,
> producing seed for the farmer
> and bread for the hungry.
> 
> 11* It is the same with my word.
> I send it out, and it always produces fruit.
> It will accomplish all I want it to,
> and it will prosper everywhere I send it.*
> 
> 12 You will live in joy and peace.
> The mountains and hills will burst into song,
> and the trees of the field will clap their hands!
> 
> 13 Where once there were thorns, cypress trees will grow.
> Where nettles grew, myrtles will sprout up.
> 
> These events will bring great honor to the Lord’s name;
> they will be an everlasting sign of his power and love.”
> 
> 
> Praise God... :Rose:
> 
> *From Shimmie...*
> 
> You have nothing to fear... Nothing and No One... in Jesus Name... Amen.
> 
> *I Peter 3:13-17*
> 
> Suffering for Right and Wrong
> 
> 13 And who is he who will harm you if you become followers of what is good?
> 
> 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness’ sake, you are blessed.
> 
> * “And do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.” *
> 
> 15 *But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts, and always be ready to give a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear; *
> 
> 16 having a good conscience, that when they defame you as evildoers, those who revile your good conduct in Christ may be ashamed.
> 
> 17 For it is better, if it is the will of God, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil.
> 
> :Rose:
> 
> Is anyone threatening you?  Don't let their threats get to you... they are powerless...
> 
> God has said... Who is he that will harm you... you who choose to be followers of good?
> 
> Verse 14b...
> 
> *"... do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.”*
> 
> Please get that...  Please!  This is God's Word speaking... God is saying this, not me... God is...
> 
> "Do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled..."   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:
> 
> No one can hurt you nor carry out their threats.   Whoever has been threatening you, whatever thoughts have been tormenting you, whatever has had you in fear of losing or not being in control of...
> 
> *Do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled.*...
> 
> Whew!  Glory to God...  Glory!   Glory!
> 
> God bless you, each of you and all with love.


What a word! For such a time as this

Do you know I was going to start a thread about that very Word, about Christians being afraid of speaking the truth because of a fear of persecution. What a Word indeed!


----------



## Shimmie

LoveisYou said:


> What a word! For such a time as this
> 
> Do you know I was going to start a thread about that very Word, about Christians being afraid of speaking the truth because of a fear of persecution. What a Word indeed!



Hey LoveisYou... 

I figure that if God says fear not, I may as well not fear.  He never lies and He is always with us.


----------



## loolalooh

*Update:*  see below for edit


----------



## Rainbow Dash

loolalooh said:


> *Update:* Ladies, thank you again for your prayers. An offer was made and my start day was to be Monday, but the company has gone back on the offer. Thanks again. Love you all.


 

loolalooh, keep your head up and continue to trust God with your life. God has a way of working all things out for the good of those that love Him.


----------



## loolalooh

*Update to Update: * Ladies, I spoke with HR for a little more clarity.  The offer hasn't been rescinded but is more in a neutral state.  (Sorry, I guess I allowed myself to type defeatist words in the earlier update.)  They said it can take anywhere for another few days to months for them to either officially hire me or to rescind the offer.  At this point, I'm beyond fatigued.  They initially stated that this process would take between 7-10 business days.  I've already waited three weeks.  Now I'm told it could talk another few days to months, and with no definite certainty that they will hire me.  Up until this point, I really thought this employment was where my life was going.  Perhaps, I didn't hear God well or something.  I don't know.  I'm in a state of confusion right now, because I remember the moment (4 or so months ago) when I laid my prayers to the Lord and asked that his will be done in terms of employment.  I had already submitted 80 applications at the time and hadn't heard back from any.  So I stopped submitting applications and started submitting the Lord.  Days later, literally, I got a call from this company for an interview.

So I'm in a state of confusion right now.  I know He doesn't always lead us down easy paths, but this path is beginning to look bleak.  I was supposed to start Monday and now I don't know when I'll start or if I'll even get to start.  I think tomorrow, I will see if I can withdraw something to support me through May and June.  Next week, I may need to talk to my mentor about securing a financial source for July onwards.  The catch is if I do that, then if this job calls me, I have to turn them down.

I want God's will in my life, it's just that I'm confused as to what it is.  No one could've told me that this wasn't God working out the employment for me.  They called after I had given up on applying to companies, after I 100% submitted my future into the Lord's hand.  Then they eventually made a nice offer.  They successfully transfered my "paperwork" from a previous job I had last year.  Everything was going as though the Lord's hand was in control ... until now.

I definitely know our God is sovereign over all things and can still work it out if it is His will.  My concern is what if it is not His will?  Then what is wrong with my spirit that I couldn't discern that.  All the prayers I sent up for guidance and instruction ... what is wrong that I cannot hear Him properly.  And then I have other concerns as well, but this post is already getting long ...

I'm deeply hurt, not so much because of the news, but because if they do rescind that I misread the Lord.  In March, I prayed to him that if employment is not in his sight for me now that he send me a sign before April 1.  (April 1 was the day my mentor needed to know if I needed a financial source to carry me through the summer.)  So the sign came in the form of a successful phone interview followed by a scheduled face-to-face interview all before April 1.  With that, I confidently told my mentor "I won't need a financial source" feeling that the Lord had my back.

Anyway, this post (again) is getting long.  I have some thinking to do.  Maybe I'm not doing a good job of recognizing God's hand or when God wants to just close my eyes and leap in trust ...

Thanks again for your prayers, ladies.  If anything, I've learned that I have true sisters in Christ here. Love, Loo.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> You doing okay? Still praying for you, Precious Aggie...


Like the Shunamite woman answered the man of God "All is well" even though I am facing much resistance from the enemy - I am still forging steadily ahead believing God for my victory. Thanks again hun.


----------



## loolalooh

Health&hair28 said:


> loolalooh, keep your head up and continue to trust God with your life. God has a way of working all things out for the good of those that love Him.



Thank you for this message, Health&hair28.  I won't allow this to break me.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Like the Shunamite woman answered the man of God "All is well" even though I am facing much resistance from the enemy - I am still forging steadily ahead believing God for my victory. Thanks again hun.



Aggie...

How lovely are the feet of 'Aggie' who brings good news... the Word of God to those who are weary.   

With those beautiful feet... 'CRUSH' the enemy underneath.   

Aggie, God has a place ordained for you.  _ Lord thank you for leading Precious Aggie to it; it's hers to possess and to give honour unto you.    _   In Jesus' Name.. Amen and Amen.

ETA:  Aggie, 'Resistance' builds muscle.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> *Update to Update: * Ladies, I spoke with HR for a little more clarity.  The offer hasn't been rescinded but is more in a neutral state.  (Sorry, I guess I allowed myself to type defeatist words in the earlier update.)  They said it can take anywhere for another few days to months for them to either officially hire me or to rescind the offer.  At this point, I'm beyond fatigued.  They initially stated that this process would take between 7-10 business days.  I've already waited three weeks.  Now I'm told it could talk another few days to months, and with no definite certainty that they will hire me.  Up until this point, I really thought this employment was where my life was going.  Perhaps, I didn't hear God well or something.  I don't know.  I'm in a state of confusion right now, because I remember the moment (4 or so months ago) when I laid my prayers to the Lord and asked that his will be done in terms of employment.  I had already submitted 80 applications at the time and hadn't heard back from any.  So I stopped submitting applications and started submitting the Lord.  Days later, literally, I got a call from this company for an interview.
> 
> So I'm in a state of confusion right now.  I know He doesn't always lead us down easy paths, but this path is beginning to look bleak.  I was supposed to start Monday and now I don't know when I'll start or if I'll even get to start.  I think tomorrow, I will see if I can withdraw something to support me through May and June.  Next week, I may need to talk to my mentor about securing a financial source for July onwards.  The catch is if I do that, then if this job calls me, I have to turn them down.
> 
> I want God's will in my life, it's just that I'm confused as to what it is.  No one could've told me that this wasn't God working out the employment for me.  They called after I had given up on applying to companies, after I 100% submitted my future into the Lord's hand.  Then they eventually made a nice offer.  They successfully transfered my "paperwork" from a previous job I had last year.  Everything was going as though the Lord's hand was in control ... until now.
> 
> I definitely know our God is sovereign over all things and can still work it out if it is His will.  My concern is what if it is not His will?  Then what is wrong with my spirit that I couldn't discern that.  All the prayers I sent up for guidance and instruction ... what is wrong that I cannot hear Him properly.  And then I have other concerns as well, but this post is already getting long ...
> 
> I'm deeply hurt, not so much because of the news, but because if they do rescind that I misread the Lord.  In March, I prayed to him that if employment is not in his sight for me now that he send me a sign before April 1.  (April 1 was the day my mentor needed to know if I needed a financial source to carry me through the summer.)  So the sign came in the form of a successful phone interview followed by a scheduled face-to-face interview all before April 1.  With that, I confidently told my mentor "I won't need a financial source" feeling that the Lord had my back.
> 
> Anyway, this post (again) is getting long.  I have some thinking to do.  Maybe I'm not doing a good job of recognizing God's hand or when God wants to just close my eyes and leap in trust ...
> 
> Thanks again for your prayers, ladies.  If anything, I've learned that I have true sisters in Christ here. Love, Loo.



Hey Sweetie... 

Remember Paul and Silas.. as they sat in jail "waiting".     They began to sing which praise God and it soothed their souls.     Suddenly, there was a 'quake' and the prison doors were opened and Paul and Silas were free.  

This Loved One... so shall you be.   Free.   

Sing the song in your heart.  God is in the melody and in the words... sing and watch God move on your behalf, shaking the very doors which have been closed... open for you to walk completely through.    

And loolalooh...  The future God has for you cannot be interrupted by any plan of man.


----------



## loolalooh

Shimmie said:


> Hey Sweetie...
> 
> Remember Paul and Silas.. as they sat in jail "waiting".     They began to sing which praise God and it soothed their souls.     Suddenly, there was a 'quake' and the prison doors were opened and Paul and Silas were free.
> 
> This Loved One... so shall you be.   Free.
> 
> Sing the song in your heart.  God is in the melody and in the words... sing and watch God move on your behalf, shaking the very doors which have been closed... open for you to walk completely through.
> 
> And loolalooh...  The future God has for you cannot be interrupted by any plan of man.



Thank you, Shimmie! What's funny is I came across that *exact* Scripture today while googling something.   And then I forgot about it for the day.  You are so on point.  I'm going to meditate on those verses.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Thank you, Shimmie! What's funny is I came across that *exact* Scripture today while googling something.   And then I forgot about it for the day.  You are so on point.  I'm going to meditate on those verses.



Praise God... Our hearts are 'connected' through Jesus...


----------



## MissPee

Thank you ladies for such encouraging words to one another that helps others as well. I pray you all have a very blessed Mothers Day (for those that are) n a just as joyous day for those that r not mother's.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> @Aggie...
> 
> How lovely are the feet of 'Aggie' who brings good news... the Word of God to those who are weary.
> 
> With those beautiful feet... 'CRUSH' the enemy underneath.
> 
> Aggie, God has a place ordained for you. _Lord thank you for leading Precious Aggie to it; it's hers to possess and to give honour unto you. _In Jesus' Name.. Amen and Amen.
> 
> ETA: Aggie, *'Resistance' builds muscle.*


 
Wow Shimmie, thanks so much for the reminder and your prayers. You are so right.


----------



## mst1908

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## auparavant

I definitely need to call in tonight...I need something short of a miracle!!!  I hope you all meet tonight.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> I definitely need to call in tonight...I need something short of a miracle!!!  I hope you all meet tonight.



Yes sweetheart, tonight at 10:00 p.m. (eastern)


----------



## BlackHairDiva

PLease add me and my sibling in the prayer request. PLease pray for our protections. My brothers are going through the same thing that Im going through at their jobs. Pray for our protection at work because we are all surround by dishonest people, people that talk behind our backs etc.

Pray for our protection and well being.

THank you so much.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayer Session...*

Ladies, thank you for joining us.  You are God's treasure and gift and no good thing will He withhold from you. 

*Scripture for Safety:  * 

*Isaiah 52:12*

*Amplified Translation:*

_12 For you will not go out with haste, nor will you go in flight [as was necessary when Israel left Egypt]; for the Lord will go before you, and the God of Israel will be your rear guard.

13 Behold, My [a]Servant shall deal wisely and shall prosper; He shall be exalted and extolled and shall stand very high._


*New Living Translation:  *

_You will not leave in a hurry,
    running for your lives.
For the Lord will go ahead of you;
    yes, the God of Israel will protect you from behind_.


*King James Translation:* 

_12 For ye shall not go out with HASTE, nor go by flight: for the LORD will go before you; and the God of Israel will be your rereward. _

:Rose:

Prayers were opened by Health&hair28 and TraciChanel and were shared for protection, peace, healing, salvation, employment, and issues on the job.   Two 'private' prayers (received via PM) 'names 'withheld' -- only the issues were mentioned. 

:Rose: 

*More Scripture: *

:Rose:  From Health&hair28-- How 'fitting' is this 'Word' from God's heart for each of you.  So on time..

*Psalm 3: * 

Lord, how are they increased that trouble me! many are they that rise up against me.

2 Many there be which say of my soul, There is no help for him in God. Selah.

3 But thou, O Lord, art a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head.

4 I cried unto the Lord with my voice, and he heard me out of his holy hill. Selah.

5 I laid me down and slept; I awaked; for the Lord sustained me.

6 I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people, that have set themselves against me round about.

7 Arise, O Lord; save me, O my God: for thou hast smitten all mine enemies upon the cheek bone; thou hast broken the teeth of the ungodly.

8 Salvation belongeth unto the Lord: thy blessing is upon thy people. Selah.

:Rose: 

From Shimmie.....

John 14:16, 

_Jesus said ..._

_And I will ask the Father, and He will give you another Comforter (Counselor, Helper, Intercessor, Advocate, Strengthener, and Standby), that He may remain with you forever—_

:Rose:  *Loved Ones...*

As you sleep tonight and go about your day tomorrow and the days after and there shall be 'days' and years after.... this is for you:  

*PSALM 55:18*

_ *He hath delivered my soul in PEACE from the battle that was against me: for there were many with me.* _

Be at Peace...


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I would like to request prayer for the following:

-My cousin Justin graduated this month from college and he is looking for employment in his career field. 

-My cousin Kia is home from college for the summer and she is looking for employment. 

-My church member Ms. Pickett has be sick and I would like to get prayer for her healing.

-My Aunt Lily has been having a problem with her legs. She’s had a knee replacement.

-Lately, I have my annual performance appraisal next week and it determines my raise. So I would like to get prayer for this.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to request prayer for the following:
> 
> -My cousin Justin graduated this month from college and he is looking for employment in his career field.
> 
> -My cousin Kia is home from college for the summer and she is looking for employment.
> 
> -My church member Ms. Pickett has be sick and I would like to get prayer for her healing.
> 
> -My Aunt Lily has been having a problem with her legs. She’s had a knee replacement.
> 
> -Lately, I have my annual performance appraisal next week and it determines my raise. So I would like to get prayer for this.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



   Hi Maria (Little Bubbles of Joy)...

There is no good thing that God will withhold from you and those for whom you've been praying for... no good thing.


----------



## Sosa

Hello everyone,

I have a job interview tomorrow, please pray with me that it will go well and I will get an offer of employment . Also, the compensation they claim to be willing to pay for this job is significantly lower than the average salary for this position. It's a small clinical research company...but still . Pray they will give me a good offer for this position too once they ask me to join their team.

MUCHAS gracias ladies!!!! God bless :blowkiss:

p.s. It's a church night, but I will try to tune into this prayer meeting tonight. Maybe I'll at least catch the tail end of it. "See" you all later


----------



## Shimmie

Sosa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow, please pray with me that it will go well and I will get an offer of employment . Also, the compensation they claim to be willing to pay for this job is significantly lower than the average salary for this position. It's a small clinical research company...but still . Pray they will give me a good offer for this position too once they ask me to join their team.
> 
> MUCHAS gracias ladies!!!! God bless :blowkiss:
> 
> p.s. It's a church night, but I will try to tune into this prayer meeting tonight. Maybe I'll at least catch the tail end of it. "See" you all later



Okay, love....


----------



## BlackHairDiva

PLease add both of my older brothers in your prayers. THey both are going through a horrible time at work. They in a similar situation than me.  Pray for my families health and that we overcome all obsticals that we have in our lives. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayer Session:*

Prayers and Scripture lead by Prayer Team Leader Health&hair28  :Rose:

*Psalm 33: 1-9*

1 Sing joyfully to the Lord, you righteous;
    it is fitting for the upright to praise him.
2 Praise the Lord with the harp; 
    make music to him on the ten-stringed lyre. 
3 Sing to him a new song; 
    play skillfully, and shout for joy. 

4 For the word of the Lord is right and true; 
    he is faithful in all he does.
5 The Lord loves righteousness and justice; 
    the earth is full of his unfailing love. 

6 *By the word of the Lord the heavens were made, 
    their starry host by the breath of his mouth.
7 He gathers the waters of the sea into jars[a]; 
    he puts the deep into storehouses.*

8 Let all the earth fear the Lord; 
    let all the people of the world revere him. 

*9 For he spoke, and it came to be;
    he commanded, and it stood firm.*

Awesome scripture shared from Health&hair28  :Rose:

If God gathers the waters of the sea into jars.... how much more can He gather the waters of your tears and all of your cares and capture them into His heart where each of you live inside... God's tender Heart.   

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

*From Shimmie...**

Prayers of Healing...*  :Rose:

Scriptures of God's Promises which will NEVER fail... God keeps all of his promises to us... all.  

_I set my rainbow in the cloud and it shall be for the sign of the covenant between me and the earth: … the waters shall never again become a flood to destroy all flesh.  ---- Genesis 9:13, 15_


_For you formed my inward parts; you knitted me together in my mother's womb. I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well." ---- Psalm 139:13-14 (ESV) _

_Blessed be the LORD, that has given rest unto his people Israel, according to all that he promised: there has not failed one word of all his good promise, which he promised by the hand of Moses his servant... 
I Kings 8:56_

_He who promises is faithful  ----Hebrews 10:23_

_I am with you and will keep you wherever you go.

----- Genesis 28:15_

Fear not any threat ... none.  (  Threatening letters   )

*Isaiah 7:1-7*   I LOVE this scripture    


it came to pass in the days of Ahaz the son of Jotham, the son of Uzziah, king of Judah, that Rezin king of Syria and Pekah the son of Remaliah, king of Israel, went up to Jerusalem to make war against it, but could not prevail against it. 

2 And it was told to the house of David, saying, “Syria’s forces are deployed in Ephraim.” So his heart and the heart of his people were moved as the trees of the woods are moved with the wind.

_3 Then the Lord said to Isaiah, “Go out now to meet Ahaz, you and Shear-Jashub[a] your son, at the end of the aqueduct from the upper pool, on the highway to the Fuller’s Field, _




> [Shimmie's note:  Do you see in verse 3, the extent that God will go through to find you and to make sure you receive His word face to face... no text message, no Twitter, no PM's, No facebook or emails... but face to face communication.
> 
> Okay, let's look at verse 4.... ]



4 ....and say to him: ‘Take heed, and be quiet; do not fear or be fainthearted for these two stubs of smoking firebrands, for the fierce anger of Rezin and Syria, and the son of Remaliah. 



> God is putting you at peace... sending you a personal message to be at peace about any threat that has come into your life.



5 Because Syria, Ephraim, and the son of Remaliah have plotted evil against you, saying, 

6 “Let us go up against Judah and trouble it, and let us make a gap in its wall for ourselves, and set a king over them, the son of Tabel”— 



> Ooooo, here it comes... God's Word ... His Promise to you against the threat(s).



*7 thus says the Lord God:*

*
“It shall not stand,

Nor shall it come to pass. "*

:woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:   

*GLORY!   GLORY!   GLORY!   To the Most High GOD!   GLORY! *

   

Have a safe and wonderful holiday weekend Precious Ladies.  God loves you and He has healed each of you from all sicknesses and diseases...  

In Jesus' Name... Amen.

We love you... All!   :blowkiss:

Your 'Prayer Sisters'

TraciChanel
Health&hair28
Shimmie


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I would like to request prayer for my vacation and my travel arrangements to the Bahamas. It’s a well-needed and overdue vacation.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to request prayer for my vacation and my travel arrangements to the Bahamas. It’s a well-needed and overdue vacation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria



Get your sunscreen and 'bronzer' ready...  

You're are most blessed and you will look absolutely  

Relax with iced tea or a strawberry smoothie.    

Most of all you will loved and safe and covered in constant prayers 

I'll be here    

Guess which desk is mine...


----------



## loolalooh

I will try *try* to come on the line tonight.  It's been a while.


----------



## loolalooh

I was fixing to call in tonight but completely forgot about the time difference.  (I'm not at home but at my parents this weekend.)  *Sigh*  I'm aiming for next Thursday.  

Thank you for all your intercession, Prayer Team.   Words alone cannot express it.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Prayer ....

:Rose:   We have a new baby _'God Daughter' _due in August...  

 All needs, spirit, soul and body are met in this precious family's life, in Jesus' Name.   Consider the Lillies of the Field, they spin and toil not, yet God has clothed them in raiment and colors far better than those of King Solomon.   God's provision is abundantly given unto this family in every area of their lives.   

:Rose:   Praying for our sister TraciChanel as she studies and prepares for her finals.   Traci, we love you and you have the mind of Christ; take no thought for what you should 'answer' during your exams, for the Holy Spirit will bring 'All' things to your rememberance... you will not fail... in Jesus' Name. 

:Rose:  Praying for those who have been discouraged

:Rose:  Praying for those who have 'lost' loved ones

:Rose:  Praying for those who are under a doctor's care and taking medications.

:Rose:  Praying for those who are planning travel and vacations.

:Rose:  Praying for those to have 'Peace' and Favour on their Jobs. 

:Rose:  Praying for 'Peace' in Relationships (marriages, family, friends, business and Churches)


*Prayer Points and God's Promises:   *

God Heals Us

God Protects Us

God Comforts Us

God Reassures Us

God Embraces Us

God Surrounds Us

God is inside of Us

God Hears Us

God Answers Us

God Protects Our Children

God Protects Our Marriages

God Provides and Protects Our Finances

*God DELIVERS ! ! !*

*God's Blood is Our True DNA*

*Tonight's Scriptures:*

From Health&hair28 ...

Romans 8:18

_I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us._

*From Shimmie:*

_Addressing a 'concern' regarding evil thoughts and spirits projected towards Christians.  _

*From Romans 8...*

_What shall we say to these things?  If God be for us, who can be against us?  With God on our side, we cannot be denied.   For in all these things, we have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ our Lord.  _

Be Encouraged... We are surrounded by God's Protection.   

Look... 

In 2 Kings 6....

The Syrians had a great army and were well known for their conquests.   However the King of the Syrians became 'threatened' by the Man of God, the Prophet, Elisha.      

Elisha was a faithful servant of God and did not hesitate to fulfill God's will.   The King of Syria was indeed 'threatened' by Elisha.....

From 2 Kings 6 ...  

_Therefore he sent horses and chariots and a great army there, and they came by night and surrounded the city. _

When the Prophet Elisha's servant saw the Syrian army, he was afraid...

_And when the servant of the man of God arose early and went out, there was an army, surrounding the city with horses and chariots. And his servant said to him, “Alas, my master! What shall we do?” _

*However...*

_So he [Elisha] answered, 

“Do not fear, for those who are with us are more than those who are with them.” 

*And Elisha prayed*, 

and said, “Lord, I pray, open his eyes that he may see.” 

Then the Lord opened the eyes of the young man, and he saw. 

And behold, the mountain was full of horses and chariots of fire all around Elisha.  _

God always Protects.... God always Surrounds... His Children protecting them from the weapons / warfare of the enemy.   

I know, I know....    Christians do go through, but that's just it, 'we' go through and God takes us PAST, our adversaries, leaving them looking like a fool.  Their strategies always fail and are always in vain.   They cannot harm the children of God.   

_They will not be able to perform their 'enterprise' _ (Job 5) 

Never fear what anyone says nor fear what they think they can do to harm you.    We have a much greater 'army'... and Jesus is the Leader.  The Holy Spirit is our Guide, God our Father in Heaven is our Mighty Protector.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I was fixing to call in tonight but completely forgot about the time difference.  (I'm not at home but at my parents this weekend.)  *Sigh*  I'm aiming for next Thursday.
> 
> Thank you for all your intercession, Prayer Team.   Words alone cannot express it.



   You were where God wanted you to be.   No condemnation...  

Enjoy your time with your parents.   This is where God needed you.


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

Please send up a prayer for my supervisor’s daughter, Susan, she is pregnant and she has been having complications.

Thanks in advance,
Maria

P.S.
You all will be in my thoughts and prayers while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please send up a prayer for my supervisor’s daughter, Susan, she is pregnant and she has been having complications.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria
> 
> P.S.
> You all will be in my thoughts and prayers while I'm on vacation.



Heavenly Father, we thank you for Susan and for her baby whom you have givin life to inside of her womb.   Father we ask that you protect both Susan and her precious baby from all and any further complications which have challenged them.     

Father, keep them healthy, strong and safe.  We thank you that the fruit of Susan's womb shall not fall from the vine before its time; that her baby will have comfort and rest and full development until the hour you have set for him/her to come forth into this earth to give you glory.

We plead the Blood of Jesus and thank youi for your healing power within and your Covanent which is 'Sure' and unrescindable.  It is ours forever from your heart to ours and we are all protected under it in Jesus' Name.   

*It is this, we claim for Susan and her baby; and for ALL other expectant mothers and their babies who have been challenged with any and all complications. *

Father God, give them your rest and confidence and relief from all that has tried to beset them; for none of the challenges will they be subject to any further.  

Father we thank you for being God, the God of our hearts and lives.  There is none other than you and it is unto you that we give all praise and glory and honour...forever and ever, Amen and Amen.  

:Rose:  :Rose:   :Rose:

"Happy Vacation Precious Maria"; we love you and wish only God's best for you.


----------



## Dee_33

Ladies, please pray for me...my surgery is sch for the 20th and I'm nervous.  I'm praying for strength, peace, and healing.  Thank you


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> Ladies, please pray for me...my surgery is sch for the 20th and I'm nervous.  I'm praying for strength, peace, and healing.  Thank you



Hey Love ...   You are in the most perfect of 'Hands'... Jesus our Lord and Saviour.   He is right there with you now and is not leaving you ever.

Father in the name of Jesus, thank you for putting luving me at perfect peace.   Thank you for protecting and healing her body inside and out, in Jesus' Name.    Father she is healed from the crown of  her head to the soles of her feet.   Each area which needs your touch of healing will be complete. 

Please give her 'your' rest before, during and after her surgery and let there be only good reports and excellent results and excellent care in the hands of these doctors.    Let this precious one know that you are the Lord and there is no other.  She is healed and set free from fear, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   The Blood of Jesus is being poured out upon her completely and whole... for always she is under your loving guard and protection.  

For this and all, we thank you and give you the honour and the praise... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

Take two: I plan to come on tonight but will be silent. 

*Prayer requests:* 
Ladies, please pray for continued healing of my physical body.  The pain is off and on but nowhere near the level it used to be and I am grateful for that.  Also please pray for healing of my broken heart.  He entered my dreams several days ago.  I want so desperately to move on from this and forget about it.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Take two: I plan to come on tonight but will be silent.
> 
> *Prayer requests:*
> Ladies, please pray for continued healing of my physical body.  The pain is off and on but nowhere near the level it used to be and I am grateful for that.  Also please pray for healing of my broken heart.  He entered my dreams several days ago.  I want so desperately to move on from this and forget about it.  Thank you.



Good; the Lord is giving me a message for this 'hour'.   His Peace


----------



## Dee_33

Ok I plan to be on the call tonight on silent. I'm in Houston...what time will the call take place?

ETA: The call is 9:00 pm Houston time right???  Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> Ok I plan to be on the call tonight on silent. I'm in Houston...what time will the call take place?
> 
> ETA: The call is 9:00 pm Houston time right???  Thanks



On the Prayer Line, we are 10:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time.    

Is Houston one or two hours behind us?   Texas is huge and I'm not sure where Central / Mountain time begins / ends.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I'm Central so yup I think I'm 1hr behind.  We'll find out tonight, LOL.  Can't wait ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> ^^^I'm Central so yup I think I'm 1hr behind.  We'll find out tonight, LOL.  Can't wait ladies.



  Yes, Central is one hour behind. so we will 'see' you at "9 your time" and it will be 10 p.m. for us Easterners'.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayer Session*

Scripture from TraciChanel 

* Psalm 121 *

_King James Version (KJV)_


I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.

2 My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.

3 He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber.

4 Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep.

5 The Lord is thy keeper: the Lord is thy shade upon thy right hand.

6 The sun shall not smite thee by day, nor the moon by night.

7 The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul.

8 The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.

:Rose:   :Rose:  :Rose:




> *Victory Over Depression*
> 
> _©2012 Germaine Copeland and Word Ministries, Inc._
> 
> *" Prayers That Availeth Much "*
> 
> Father, You are my Refuge and my High Tower and my Stronghold in times of trouble. I lean on and confidently put my trust in You, for You have not forsaken me.
> 
> I seek You on the authority of Your Word and the right of my necessity. I praise You, the Help of my countenance and my God.
> 
> *Lord, You lift up those who are bowed down.*
> 
> Therefore, I am strong and my heart takes courage. I establish myself on righteousness — right standing in conformity with Your will and order.
> 
> I am far even from the thought of oppression or destruction, for I fear not. I am far from terror, for it shall not come near me.
> 
> Father, You have thoughts and plans for my welfare and peace. My mind is stayed on You, for I stop allowing myself to be agitated and disturbed and intimidated and cowardly and unsettled.
> 
> In the name of Jesus, I loose my mind from wrong thought patterns.
> 
> I tear down strongholds that have protected bad perceptions about myself.
> 
> I submit to You, Father, and resist fear, discouragement, self-pity, and depression.
> 
> I will not give place to the devil by harboring resentment and holding onto anger.
> 
> I surround myself with songs and shouts of deliverance from depression, and
> 
> I will continue to be an overcomer by the word of my testimony and the blood of the Lamb.
> 
> Father, I thank You that I have been given a spirit of power and of love and of a calm and well-balanced mind. I have discipline and self-control. I have the mind of Christ and hold the thoughts, feelings, and purposes of His heart.
> 
> I have a fresh mental and spiritual attitude, for I am constantly renewed in the spirit of my mind with Your Word, Father.
> 
> Therefore, I brace up and reinvigorate and cut through and make firm and straight paths for my feet — safe and upright and happy paths that go in the right direction. I arise from the depression and prostration in which circumstances have kept me. I rise to new life; I shine and am radiant with the glory of the Lord.
> 
> Thank You, Father, in Jesus’ name, that I am set free from every evil work. I praise You that the joy of the Lord is my strength and stronghold! Hallelujah!
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> 
> *Scripture References:*
> 
> Psalm 9:9,10 AMP Ephesians 4:27
> Psalm 42:5,11 Luke 4:18,19
> Psalm 146:8 2 Timothy 1:7 AMP
> Psalm 31:22-24 AMP 1 Corinthians 2:16 AMP
> Isaiah 35:3,4 Philippians 2:5
> Isaiah 54:14 Ephesians 4:23,24 AMP
> Isaiah 50:10 Hebrews 12:12,13 AMP
> Jeremiah 29:11-13 AMP Isaiah 60:1 AMP
> Isaiah 26:3 Galations 1:4
> John 14:27 AMP Nehemiah 8:10 AMP
> James 4:7


:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:    


Ladies, 'depression' is only a word.   You have the power over it.   If you look at the word it is de press ion... satan is trying to 'depress' your faith and your courage.   However he is a liar and a defeated foe.      

From this moment on, the Spirit of Joy, the Spirit of Peace, the Spirit of a Sound Mind shall rule and reign in your hearts; the Holy Spirit of God prevails and no other god or spirit shall dwell in you.

In Jesus' Name you are free for whom the Son (Jesus) sets free, is free indeed.  

God is turning your captivity and it shall turn from mourning to joy, and the Joy of the Lord shall always be your strength.   

You are free from all manner of evil, be it by word or deed, your are free, protected and surrounded by the presence of God who will never leave you nor forsake you.     In Jesus' Name.... take hold of your freedom in God and be at peace.     

 

_The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore._

Please read Psalm 121 again.   God is telling you, lift up your eyes and see Him, your Help, the Mighty One who loves you and protects you, the Creator of all Heaven and earth and is making, in your life,  all things new.    

Love, 

Shimmie, Health&hair28, and TraciChanel



Father we continue to lift up Iwanthealthyhair67  's Church and their new building project.   We thank you for each need that is met beyond what they have asked and have even believed.    Please bless all those who have given their time, love, prayers, well wishes and any measure of dedication and support, even if only a smile.    For each member matters and we thank you for blessing them in this Ministry which gives you honour and ministers to the lives of all others and the new lives to come.    

Let their waters be refreshed and their bread provided, in Jesus' Name,  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Dee_33

Thank you ladies for such a wonderful prayer last night.  I was moved to tears, I could feel my soul relaxing.  I'm looking forward to next week's prayer.  Thank you again.


----------



## Shimmie

luving me said:


> Thank you ladies for such a wonderful prayer last night.  I was moved to tears, I could feel my soul relaxing.  I'm looking forward to next week's prayer.  Thank you again.





_5 The Lord is thy keeper: the Lord is thy shade upon thy right hand.

6 The sun shall not smite thee by day, nor the moon by night.

7 The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul._

Psalm 121


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight: *

So the Lord knows how to save those who serve Him when troubles come.

(I Peter 2:9a)


----------



## Dee_33

I'll be there tonight, great topic, perfect for me.


----------



## ojthomas

I wish I could join, I'm stationed on Italy! I would like to add a prayer request, please be in agreement with me that my mom will gain strength! She is not sick but my grandma is critically Ill, my mom is the only child and having to juggle making sure my grandma is alright, while still working full time and holding down the fort at home I know she is extremely stresses right now! I just pray for peace! Also please pray for my granny (mothers' mom) she is in ICU although stable! I believe in miracles!


----------



## Shimmie

ojthomas said:


> I wish I could join, I'm stationed on Italy! I would like to add a prayer request, please be in agreement with me that my mom will gain strength! She is not sick but my grandma is critically Ill, my mom is the only child and having to juggle making sure my grandma is alright, while still working full time and holding down the fort at home I know she is extremely stresses right now! I just pray for peace! Also please pray for my granny (mothers' mom) she is in ICU although stable! I believe in miracles!



Dio benedica sempre ...

We will definitely keep your Mom, Grandmoms and family in loving prayer.


----------



## ojthomas

Thank you Shimmie


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Please join me in praying for the Fox family they lost their mother yesterday ...she was 86 y/o.


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I made it back safely from my vacation. Thanks for your prayers.

I have a few praise reports:

1)	My Aunt Carol had her last treatment of chemotherapy last week and she said the doctor couldn’t detect anymore cancerous cells in her body. We are praising God for her continuous healing.
2)	I received an outstanding performance evaluation and I got my raise (praise God)!! I’m just praying that all continues to go well on my job and I continue to excel. 

Please keep my mom, Lisa, in your prayers. She had a severe case of acid reflux and was unable to hold her food down as a result she has lost a lot of weight. My mom is currently taking a lot of medication to get the acid reflux under control. She also has a really bad cough that it associated with the acid reflux. I’m just praying and believing God for her complete and total healing.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Couldn't get on tonight the phone just kept ringing could be something wrong with my service again...


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayers and Scriptures:*

Health&hair28  and TraciChanel carried each prayer request to the Lord.   Health&hair28 ministered scripture on 'our' cares.  

*Your Cares: *

_Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time:  Casting all your CARE upon him; for he careth for you.  ----  I Peter 5:6-7  _


_

4 Rejoice in the Lord alway: and again I say, Rejoice.

5 Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand.

6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus. 

8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things. 

9 Those things, which ye have both learned, and received, and heard, and seen in me, do: and the God of peace shall be with you. ---- Philipians 4:4-9_


*Skills and Learning:*


_As for these four children, God gave them knowledge and SKILL in all learning and wisdom: and Daniel had understanding in all visions and dreams. 

DANIEL 1:17

And he informed me, and talked with me, and said, O Daniel, I am now come forth to give thee SKILL and understanding. 

DANIEL 9:22_

*Diffusing Words: * 

_I would seek unto God, and unto God would I commit my cause:which doeth great things and unsearchable; marvelous things without number: who giveth rain upon the earth, and sendeth waters upon the fields: to set up on high those that be low; that those which mourn may be exalted to safety. 

He disappointeth the devices of the crafty, so that their hands cannot perform their enterprise.

He taketh the wise in their own craftiness: and the counsel of the froward is carried headlong.

They meet with darkness in the daytime, and grope in the noonday as in the night.

But he saveth the poor from the sword, from their mouth, and from the hand of the mighty.

So the poor hath hope, *and iniquity stoppeth her mouth.*     ------ Job 5:8-16_

_PSALM 107:42

The righteous shall see it, and rejoice: *and all iniquity shall STOP HER MOUTH.* _

*Marriage: * 

In your Marriage God is the Head and Protector of Your Covenant with One Another. 

_I will make you my wife forever, showing you righteousness and justice, unfailing love and compassion. I will be faithful to you and make you mine....and you will finally know me as the Lord.

Hosea 2:19-20_

Love and Blessings, Everyone 

Sweet Sleep


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Couldn't get on tonight the phone just kept ringing could be something wrong with my service again...



   You're still always with us... "heart to heart"


----------



## Dee_33

Another excellent prayer call.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for your prayers, ladies.  My body seems to be fully healed.  I will monitor it for a little longer, but I feel completely healed.  Praise God!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Praise the Living God He IS a miracle worker and a Healer ..




loolalooh said:


> Thank you for your prayers, ladies. My body seems to be fully healed. I will monitor it for a little longer, but I feel completely healed. Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Thank you for your prayers, ladies.  My body seems to be fully healed.  I will monitor it for a little longer, but I feel completely healed.  Praise God!



   Praise God... Praise God... Praise God...  

Thank you for your faithfulness to the Lord.   

As the Spirit heals so does the body...


----------



## Dee_33

I'll be on the line tonight.  Asking for prayers for my recovery from surgery.  Also I'm experiencing some post-surgery anxiety which is possibly from the pain meds, but I'd like prayer for the casting out of anxiety.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Sashaa08

I will be calling in after bible study tonight! My prayer request is that my father's blood pressure normalizes when the doctor puts in a stent next month and also prayer that my father will get approved for a bank loan so he can get caught up on his property taxes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TraciChanel

loolalooh, I praise God that you are fully healed.    I'm so happy for you 





			
				loolalooh said:
			
		

> Thank you for your prayers, ladies.  My body seems to be fully healed.  I will monitor it for a little longer, but I feel completely healed.  Praise God!


----------



## Dee_33

I missed the call, can someone post the scriptures that were talked about?  Thanks ladies.


----------



## TraciChanel

We read Psalm 145: 8-21:

The LORD is merciful and compassionate,
slow to get angry and filled with unfailing love. The LORD is good to everyone.
He showers compassion on all his creation. All of your works will thank you, LORD,
and your faithful followers will praise you. They will speak of the glory of your kingdom;
they will give examples of your power. They will tell about your mighty deeds
and about the majesty and glory of your reign. For your kingdom is an everlasting kingdom.
You rule throughout all generations.
The LORD always keeps his promises;
he is gracious in all he does. The LORD helps the fallen
and lifts those bent beneath their loads. The eyes of all look to you in hope;
you give them their food as they need it. When you open your hand,
you satisfy the hunger and thirst of every living thing. The LORD is righteous in everything he does;
he is filled with kindness. The LORD is close to all who call on him,
yes, to all who call on him in truth. He grants the desires of those who fear him;
he hears their cries for help and rescues them. The LORD protects all those who love him,
but he destroys the wicked. I will praise the LORD,
and may everyone on earth bless his holy name
forever and ever.


----------



## Sashaa08

Good afternoon ladies,

I would like to add one of my classmates Charlie (and his family) to our prayers. He has in the last stages of cancer and his family is placing him in hospice this week. Not even 40. I pray for peace of mind and comfort if God decides to take him home or a full miraculous recovery as God is able.


----------



## Laela

Morning Prayer Warriors...


Would like to add Nina's friend to the prayer list for tonite's prayers...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16283251#post16283251

Please also keep in prayers the hubby for Kris whose husband is having shoulder surgery tomorrow morning. I understand that's one of the most painful surgeries there is and I pray he has a speedy recover.

Also keep in your prayers all the wives who are pregnant, that they bring forth fruit in due season and Father God comforts them during pregnancy, labor and birth.

I pray God keeps our Prayer Team encouraged and strengthened.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray that everything goes smoothly tomorrow!! I will be visiting an apartment and please pray that I get the apartment. I really need to leave my current apartment. The new neighbor is sketchy for some reason my gut , instinct tells me to be extremely careful about him. Oddly, the only other female living in the same small building also has the same vibe from him.

She also does not step out when he is there. She also waits for him to leave completely before going outside. She also does not open the door or go to the laundry room when he is there. I really dont like the idea of family coming over with that man around...just a really really bad vibe about it!!!

Please pray that I can leave the area..looks like the entire neighbourhood is going south! Also pray that Financially, I`m still ok and that I can transition from my current to my new place with ease. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> Please pray that everything goes smoothly tomorrow!! I will be visiting an apartment and please pray that I get the apartment. I really need to leave my current apartment. The new neighbor is sketchy for some reason my gut , instinct tells me to be extremely careful about him. Oddly, the only other female living in the same small building also has the same vibe from him.
> 
> She also does not step out when he is there. She also waits for him to leave completely before going outside. She also does not open the door or go to the laundry room when he is there. I really dont like the idea of family coming over with that man around...just a really really bad vibe about it!!!
> 
> Please pray that I can leave the area..looks like the entire neighbourhood is going south! Also pray that Financially, I`m still ok and that I can transition from my current to my new place with ease. Thank you so much!!!



Jesus said to His disciples, "Let us go over to the other side"...

and they did, bypassing the wind and the sea to which Jesus said, "Peace be still" and the wind and the waves obeyed.   

Every circumstance in your journey will obey and move out of your way as you move over... to the 'other side'... your new home. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scriptures...

*Psalm 91: 1-6 and 14-16*


*Psalm 91 *

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)


He that dwelleth in the secret place of the Most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.

2 I will say of the Lord, “He is my refuge and my fortress; my God, in Him will I trust.”

3 Surely He shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler and from the noisome pestilence.

4 He shall cover thee with His feathers, and under His wings shalt thou trust; His truth shall be thy shield and buckler.

5 Thou shalt not be afraid of the terror by night, nor of the arrow that flieth by day,

6 nor of the pestilence that walketh in darkness, nor of the destruction that layeth waste at noonday. 
7 A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand, but it shall not come nigh thee.

8 Only with thine eyes shalt thou behold and see the reward of the wicked.

9 Because thou hast made the Lord, who is my refuge, even the Most High, thy habitation,

10 there shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling.

11 For He shall give His angels charge over thee to keep thee in all thy ways.

12 They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone.

13 Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder; the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample underfoot.

14 “Because he hath set his love upon Me, therefore will I deliver him; I will set him on high, because he hath known My name.

15 He shall call upon Me, and I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble, I will deliver him and honor him.

16 With long life will I satisfy him, and show him My salvation.”



*Isaiah 26:12-13*

12 Lord, You will ordain peace (God’s favor and blessings, both temporal and spiritual) for us, for You have also wrought in us and for us all our works.

13 O Lord, our God, other masters besides You have ruled over us, but we will acknowledge and mention Your name only.


-------------

God's Peace has been ordained for you.... *Please Receive It*...  It's His Gift to You and For You... God's Peace which surpasses ALL Understanding.   Please receive His Peace.    For in God's peace all fear disappears and His presence in undeniable in your life.  

You will not be shamed... trusting God's peace.  

Love to each of you...  In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen  :Rose:


----------



## auparavant

Please pray for a decision for my extended family and immediate...we are rather scared of this move because it involves pesky little critters like bark scorpions.  That G-d will lead us and that we will listen, finding the right path and avoiding fears, whichever it might be.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> Please pray for a decision for my extended family and immediate...we are rather scared of this move because it involves pesky little critters like bark scorpions.  That G-d will lead us and that we will listen, finding the right path and avoiding fears, whichever it might be.



Father we thank you for our precious sister auparavant and for her family members...each of them.   Please give them your peace about the move they are about to take and protect them as they set forth on this new journey of their lives; letting each of them know that you are with them each step of every move in Jesus' name.    

Thank you for leading and guiding them in your paths of righteousness for your name's sake and that they will take heed to your voice and direction and that they will know your voice and not follow that of the 'stranger'.  

Aupar is a precious and dear jewel of your heart and Lord we just thank you for keeping her and her family strong and that only your love and courage shall prevail in their hearts... fear is no where near.    In Jesus' name we truly pray. 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## auparavant

You are making me cry...but that's a good thing.  Thank you Shimmie, and ladies.  I truly appreciate it.  Jesus, I trust in You.


----------



## Shimmie

auparavant said:


> You are making me cry...but that's a good thing.  Thank you Shimmie, and ladies.  I truly appreciate it.  Jesus, I trust in You.



   Love and Blessings Precious Sister... Love and Blessings to you and your 'babies' and your family members.


----------



## Shimmie

Ladies, I have to apologize for becoming 'emotional' (quite tearful) during prayer last night.     Marriages and Babies pull at my heart.  I am so grateful to God for what He is doing in each of our lives.   

Last night I could sense the presence of God working in each of the lives and hearts represented in prayer.   God is moving and He is not going to dissappoint.

We have His Word to back this up:

Look at Proverbs 23:18 (KJV)

_For surely there is a future hope; and your expectation shall not be cut off._

You each have a Sure Hope and Your 'Expectations' (your prayers) shall not be cut off.  

In Jesus' Holy Name... Amen and Amen.   

Praise God... Glory ... Praise God.   Thank you Father God for taking care of every single prayer.   We give you honour, praise and glory and our heartfelt thanks... In Jesus' Name... Amen.  

 


*IMPORTANT FYI:   *

I may not be posting as much, however I am still 'here' in prayer.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie


lady tears are prayers why you apologising ...

I tried that get on the call last night but couldn't get on line to get the access code ..I will definitely write it down today ...

miss praying with you all so much ..


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> lady tears are prayers why you apologising ...
> 
> I tried that get on the call last night but couldn't get on line to get the access code ..I will definitely write it down today ...
> 
> miss praying with you all so much ..



  Miss you too, Precious Lady.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I had a really bad dream about my oldest niece the other night really disconcerting I'm asking that you remember them both in prayer or agree with me:

Father please build a hedge of protection around both my nieces and keep them safe from all harm and danger,  I come against every plan of the enemy who desires to kill steal and destroy and I set up spiritual ambushments that every fiery dart aimed at them will fall by the way side, I pray that they shall live and not die and they SHALL declare the works of the Lord, preserve them and protect their innosense in Jesus name I pray. AMEN!!! and praise be to the Living God Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

ditto, I needed this today ...



Shimmie said:


> Miss you too, Precious Lady.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie

Psalms 56:8

Record my misery; list my tears on your scroll are they not in your record? 


I'm a 'crier' too


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I had a really bad dream about my oldest niece the other night really disconcerting I'm asking that you remember them both in prayer or agree with me:
> 
> Father please build a hedge of protection around both my nieces and keep them safe from all harm and danger,  I come against every plan of the enemy who desires to kill steal and destroy and I set up spiritual ambushments that every fiery dart aimed at them will fall by the way side, I pray that they shall live and not die and they SHALL declare the works of the Lord, preserve them and protect their innosense in Jesus name I pray. AMEN!!! and praise be to the Living God Hallelujah!!!



I am in total agreement with you and your prayers.   We praise God that 'Nothing Shall by Any Means Hurt Them'... these are the very and true words of Jesus.   It is 'they' (your nieces) who shall trample and still the enemy in Jesus' Name; the enemy shall not be able to perform his plans of any kind, against them, in Jesus' Name.    

The curse causeless shall not come but shall return from whence it came, in Jesus' name.    We thank God for the Blood of Jesus which encompasses your nieces from the crown of their heads to the soles of  their feet and within their inward being, spirit, soul and body in Jesus' Name.   

We praise God, We thank God for it is He and none other who promises and brings His promises to pass.  God promise to guard all that is ours, He maintains our lot and keeps our seed.   His Word says, "So shall thy seed be' and 'Be' shall be your seed, your nieces, and each and everyone represented within your heart, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   

No evil shall befall them nor you, no harm shall come nigh yours nor their dwelling... Praise God forever, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Psalms 56:8
> 
> Record my misery; list my tears on your scroll are they not in your record?
> 
> 
> I'm a 'crier' too



Awwww, this is beautiful... 'List my tears on your scroll, are they not in your record?"   

I love this.   Revelation 5 is also a blessing;   Our tears are in golden vials...


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ditto, I needed this today ...



Whatever you're going through, God is upholding you, with His loving arms.


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Hi!
Just want to spend my first post in this forum/board, thanking God for this prayer line, and all the prayer warriors. May God bless you all so much in return for your love, time, efforts, and willingness of heart!
I also want to thank God for all the other beautiful women in this forum who spread wisdom and love based on the word of God. May all the glory go back to our Heavenly Father. Amen


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just want to spend my first post in this forum/board, thanking God for this prayer line, and all the prayer warriors. May God bless you all so much in return for your love, time, efforts, and willingness of heart!
> 
> I also want to thank God for all the other beautiful women in this forum who spread wisdom and love based on the word of God. May all the glory go back to our Heavenly Father. Amen



  Hi to you too, precious sister.   Much Love to you and your beautiful and blessed family.


----------



## Shimmie

God is always on time.  The Word from Him for the past several weeks has been 'Peace'... and to 'Fear NOT'.   

Look at the scriptures my cousin just shared with me in an email message.  

God's is Awesome and Always Confirms His Word.   These Scriptures are Right on Time for Tonight's Prayer Session.   Praise God for His Loving Faithfulness.   He confirms what He has ordained for us... His Peace and to 'Fear NOT'.   

PEACE ... God's Peace.   The 'world' didn't give it; the world can't take it away.  No matter what the world has placed in front of you... God's Peace Overrules:



*Tonight's Scriptures -- Just for 'You'  

Meditate *

“These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. In the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the world.”  John 16:33

God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear, though the earth should change and though the mountains slip into the heart of the sea; though its waters roar and foam, though the mountains quake at its swelling pride. Selah. The LORD of hosts is with us; the God of Jacob is our stronghold. Selah. Psalm 46:1-3,7

‘Do not fear, for I am with you; do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’ Isaiah 41:10

For God did not give us a spirit of timidity (of cowardice, of craven and cringing and fawning fear), but [He has given us a spirit] of power and of love and of calm and well-balanced mind and discipline and self-control. 2 Tim 1:7 (AMP)

I have set the Lord continually before me; because He is at my right hand, I shall not be moved. Psalm 16:8 (AMP)

Cast your burden on the Lord [releasing the weight of it] and He will sustain you; He will never allow the [consistently] righteous to be moved (made to slip, fall, or fail). Psalm 55:22 (AMP)

He only is my Rock and my Salvation; He is my Defense and my Fortress, I shall not be moved. Psalm 62:6 (AMP)

Casting the whole of your care [all your anxieties, all your worries, all your concerns, once and for all] on Him, for He cares for you affectionately and cares about you watchfully. 1 Peter 5:7 (AMP)

The Lord is good, a Strength and Stronghold in the day of trouble; He knows (recognizes, has knowledge of, and understands) those who take refuge and trust in Him. Nahum 1:7 (AMP)

“The steadfast of mind You will keep in perfect peace, Because he trusts in You. Isaiah 26:3

Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you.  -Deuteronomy 31:6

“Be strong and very courageous. Be careful to obey all the law my servant Moses gave you; do not turn from it to the right or to the left, that you may be successful wherever you go. 

Keep this Book of the Law always on your lips; meditate on it day and night, so that you may be careful to do everything written in it. Then you will be prosperous and successful. 

Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go.”  -Joshua 1:7-9

Then you will have success if you are careful to observe the decrees and laws that the LORD gave Moses for Israel. Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or discouraged.  -1 Chronicles 22:13

Rise up; this matter is in your hands. We will support you, so take courage and do it.   -Ezra 10:4

Will your courage endure or your hands be strong in the day I deal with you? I the LORD have spoken, and I will do it.  -Ezekiel 22:14

Say to those with fearful hearts, “Be strong, do not fear; your God will come, he will come with vengeance; with divine retribution he will come to save you.”  -Isaiah 35:4

Even though I walk through the darkest valley, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.   -Psalm 23:4

Commit to the LORD whatever you do, and he will establish your plans.   -Proverbs 16:3

The name of the LORD is a fortified tower; the righteous run to it and are safe.   -Proverbs 18:10

The LORD is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge, my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold.   -Psalm 18:2

It is God who arms me with strength and keeps my way secure. He makes my feet like the feet of a deer; he causes me to stand on the heights. He trains my hands for battle; my arms can bend a bow of bronze.You make your saving help my shield, and your right hand sustains me; your help has made me great.You provide a broad path for my feet, so that my ankles do not give way.  -Psalm 18:32-36

The LORD is my light and my salvation—whom shall I fear? The LORD is the stronghold of my life—of whom shall I be afraid?  -Psalm 27:1

The LORD is my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in him, and he helps me. My heart leaps for joy, and with my song I praise him.  -Psalm 28:7

For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the LORD, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.  -Jeremiah 29:11

But those who hope in the LORD will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint.  -Isaiah 40:31

And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. -Romans 8:28

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.  -Romans 8:38-39

Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.  -2 Corinthians 4:16-18

So that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the Lord’s holy people, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledge—that you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God.  -Ephesians 3:17-19

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.  -Ephesians 3:20-21

Let us hold unswervingly to the hope we profess, for he who promised is faithful.  -Hebrews 10:23

But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. “Do not fear their threats; do not be frightened.  -1 Peter 3:14

------------------

Precious Loves, please be blessed.  Please be at Peace and Please Fear NOT.  

Does anyone know what 'NOT' stands for?   


*N*o 
*O*ther 
*T*hing

No other thing will God bring into your life, other than His Peace...

Please remember this when the temptation to fear shows up... 'No other thing' shall abide in my heart for I have God's Total and Complete Peace.   Peace is God's Gift to Us and No other thing shall prevail.   

In Jesus' Name...  

  to each of you.


----------



## mst1908

I would like to request prayer for the following:

1)	My co-worker Brenda gave birth this morning to a healthy baby boy named Joseph Solomon.
2)	Please pray for Susan she’s pregnant and scheduled to have a C-Section at 36 weeks on next Friday. Pray that her baby girl Haile Grace is fully developed so she doesn’t have to stay in the hospital.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## LoveAboveAll

WOW!
I surely have no more reasons, nor exuses for not being at peace and trust in the Lord... I have no other choice but to surrender to God's peace 
I need to speak these out loud to myself everyday, all day  Starting right now before I go to sleep, so that my brain can process it while I sleep. Hopefully that will help me wake up with a calm spirit.

 so so much for these timely scriptures Shimmie.

Praise God for the Prayer Line!


----------



## loolalooh

Prayer request for clarity of purpose and protection of my future. 
Prayer request for wildfires to be put out before they spread.
Prayer request to have a divine moment.  (Is that a valid request?)  I want to hear the Lord like I've never heard Him before.  I've been seeking Him, but I'm getting frustrated.

I don't like to admit this, but the enemy is hard at work.  I keep on fighting, *and with the grace of God,* have pulled through some of the battles, but the war is far from over.

Thank you very much, Prayer Team.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Please pray for my grandmother's health.  She has been sick for a long time and she is growing so weary of feeling this way.  We have taken her from doctor to doctor and still no diagnosis.  She was admitted to the hospital Sunday after falling twice that day.  Today she received a blood transfusion.

Her PCP wants to say its dementia.  I know that it is more than that, because she was vomitting DAILY for the last 6months(if not longer).  She had a CT scan and it said hydrocephalus.  Since she been in the hospital the ER doctor told my mom that her doctor had ruled that out.  He never told us that.  She has had 2 MRIs and 2 spinal taps within a month!  She is being released from the hospital today and headed to a rehab facility to work with a physical therapist.

We are waiting on more tests results.  Please pray for answers and a good prognosis.  Please pray that God will guard her mind(she is having trouble with her memory).  She said early on that it was cancer.  But after all the tests, cancer was not found.  Now the doctor is saying it is a strong possiblility that it could be cancer.  What in the world???!!!

Please also pray for my mom, who is doing the best she can trying to get her to these appointments.  She is missing alot of time from work that she can't afford to miss. She is so stressed out.  I am 6hrs away so, I haven't been able to help, besides making phone calls and setting up appointments.


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> I would like to request prayer for the following:
> 
> 1)	My co-worker Brenda gave birth this morning to a healthy baby boy named Joseph Solomon.
> 2)	Please pray for Susan she’s pregnant and scheduled to have a C-Section at 36 weeks on next Friday. Pray that her baby girl Haile Grace is fully developed so she doesn’t have to stay in the hospital.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria





LoveAboveAll said:


> WOW!
> I surely have no more reasons, nor exuses for not being at peace and trust in the Lord... I have no other choice but to surrender to God's peace
> I need to speak these out loud to myself everyday, all day  Starting right now before I go to sleep, so that my brain can process it while I sleep. Hopefully that will help me wake up with a calm spirit.
> 
> so so much for these timely scriptures Shimmie.
> 
> Praise God for the Prayer Line!





loolalooh said:


> Prayer request for clarity of purpose and protection of my future.
> Prayer request for wildfires to be put out before they spread.
> Prayer request to have a divine moment.  (Is that a valid request?)  I want to hear the Lord like I've never heard Him before.  I've been seeking Him, but I'm getting frustrated.
> 
> I don't like to admit this, but the enemy is hard at work.  I keep on fighting, *and with the grace of God,* have pulled through some of the battles, but the war is far from over.
> 
> Thank you very much, Prayer Team.





it_comes_naturally said:


> Please pray for my grandmother's health.  She has been sick for a long time and she is growing so weary of feeling this way.  We have taken her from doctor to doctor and still no diagnosis.  She was admitted to the hospital Sunday after falling twice that day.  Today she received a blood transfusion.
> 
> Her PCP wants to say its dementia.  I know that it is more than that, because she was vomitting DAILY for the last 6months(if not longer).  She had a CT scan and it said hydrocephalus.  Since she been in the hospital the ER doctor told my mom that her doctor had ruled that out.  He never told us that.  She has had 2 MRIs and 2 spinal taps within a month!  She is being released from the hospital today and headed to a rehab facility to work with a physical therapist.
> 
> We are waiting on more tests results.  Please pray for answers and a good prognosis.  Please pray that God will guard her mind(she is having trouble with her memory).  She said early on that it was cancer.  But after all the tests, cancer was not found.  Now the doctor is saying it is a strong possiblility that it could be cancer.  What in the world???!!!
> 
> Please also pray for my mom, who is doing the best she can trying to get her to these appointments.  She is missing alot of time from work that she can't afford to miss. She is so stressed out.  I am 6hrs away so, I haven't been able to help, besides making phone calls and setting up appointments.



  Each of your prayers are upon the 'Altar' of God's Heart.


----------



## Shimmie

Father, we lift up our precious sister, TraciChanel who had death in her family.  Father we thank you for giving them peace and for surrounding their hearts with your love and comfort; your love that heals and protects as they endure the saddness of their 'Beloved Family Member'.  

In Jesus' Name, we pray... Amen and Amen.   :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


"We Love You, TraciChanel"


----------



## TraciChanel

Thanks so much for your prayers! I appreciate them   Looking forward to prayer tonight with you ladies. 

God bless...


----------



## Shimmie

To Encourage You...  :Rose:

Tonight's Scrpture...

_Thanks be to God, who has not rejected my prayer or taken away his mercy from me. Psalm 66:20_ GWT

Thanks be to God... Amen and Amen.  He has heard the very heart of your prayers and His Mercies are 'new every morning and great is His faithfulness in giving you the answers that will fulfill your joy.   

In Jesus' Name... take hold of God's love for you for His Mercy endureth forever... 'For You'...


From TraciChanel ...

When you pray, pray with faith believing and knowing that what you have asked of the Father, that is has already been done.   

Thank you donna894 for the wonderful prayer in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## mrselle

Please pray for my health.  I had blood work done as part of my annual physical and the results showed that I have high potassium.  My doctor wants to repeat the test tomorrow.  The results also showed that my liver function was a little high.  The nurse told me to lay off the motrin, tylenol, advil and alcohol, but I don''t take a lot of medicines and I don't drink at all.  My cholesterol was on the low side too.  I'm at a loss because I've always been healthy, so I don't know why I'm having these issues all of the sudden.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Please pray for my health.  I had blood work done as part of my annual physical and the results showed that I have high potassium.  My doctor wants to repeat the test tomorrow.  The results also showed that my liver function was a little high.
> 
> The nurse told me to lay off the motrin, tylenol, advil and alcohol, but I don''t take a lot of medicines and I don't drink at all.
> 
> My cholesterol was on the low side too.  I'm at a loss because I've always been healthy, so I don't know why I'm having these issues all of the sudden.



Father we thank you for mrselle; we thank you for her healing and also for keeping her healthy and strong in Jesus' Name.  

Father thank you for making all of the high places low and all of the crooked places straight and for crushing into dust the gates of iron.    Whatever has elevated the potassium, you will bring it low, we thank you for normalizing all of her blood levels and no matter what was the cause, we ask and thank you for rendering it null and void.   

Father, please give our dear and precious mrselle total peace about her health; let her fret not nor fear any further negative reports.   Please favour her with your blessings of protection and complete balance in her life, spirit, soul and body.     We love her and we know that you are there with her to keep her strong; thank you Father for giving her the answers she inquires of you and of the situation.    With the answers will come your peace and assurance in knowing that all is well and shall remain well with her and her entire life and family in Jesus' name.   Father, we praise you, we give you all of the glory and we just thank you over and over and over for taking care of our sister mrselle, completely in your care and always in your heart. 

In Jesus' Name we pray, Amen and Amen.   


We love you mrselle... you are not in this alone, Sweetheart.        We pray for the healing of your 'Hubbie's health as well, in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## TraciChanel

Amen and Amen  

Beautiful prayer line tonight as always. And beautiful prayers. 



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> To Encourage You...  :Rose:
> 
> Tonight's Scrpture...
> 
> Thanks be to God, who has not rejected my prayer or taken away his mercy from me. Psalm 66:20 GWT
> 
> Thanks be to God... Amen and Amen.  He has heard the very heart of your prayers and His Mercies are 'new every morning and great is His faithfulness in giving you the answers that will fulfill your joy.
> 
> In Jesus' Name... take hold of God's love for you for His Mercy endureth forever... 'For You'...
> 
> From TraciChanel ...
> 
> When you pray, pray with faith believing and knowing that what you have asked of the Father, that is has already been done.
> 
> Thank you donna894 for the wonderful prayer in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## R.A.A.H

Hello everyone. Wanted to Thank God for everything: the good times and the bad times. He is always there, even when I don't have the strength. I want to be more worthy and give Him more praise. I need to renew my relationship with Him.


----------



## Shimmie

R.A.A.H said:


> Hello everyone. Wanted to Thank God for everything: the good times and the bad times. He is always there, even when I don't have the strength. I want to be more worthy and give Him more praise. I need to renew my relationship with Him.



   :welcome3:  

Welcome R.A.A.H.     God bless you.    

You have made the heart of God dance.  He loves you so much and He is well pleased to have you as His precious daughter.    To Him you are always worthy and welcome in His presence and in His heart.


----------



## R.A.A.H

Shimmie said:
			
		

> :welcome3:
> 
> Welcome R.A.A.H.     God bless you.
> 
> You have made the heart of God dance.  He loves you so much and He is well pleased to have you as His precious daughter.    To Him you are always worthy and welcome in His presence and in His heart.



Yes   I am grateful.


----------



## Sashaa08

A few weeks ago, I asked you all to pray for my father who is going in for surgery/procedure. I want to report that God showed up and showed out! My father's blood pressure before the procedure was in the normal range (the doctors said it would "NEVER" be normal but the best we could hope for would be for it to be stabilized). The procedure went perfectly-and one of the ushers I work with at my church was one of the nurses-she checked on him frequently even though he wasn't her patient.  GOD is good!!


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I would to request prayer for Ms. Dorothy, she is seeking employment in the area of education or as an education researcher. Ms. Dorothy has a PhD and when she goes on interviews she is being told she does not have enough experience. Let's stand in agreement that Ms. Dorothy gets a full-time with benefits in her career area of education.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Laela

Please pray for minister Thomas and his congregation; he lost his wife to cancer yesterday, and she left behind four children, including little Sarai and Abram. May God comfort their congregation, as we all know it is HE who is in control.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> A few weeks ago, I asked you all to pray for my father who is going in for surgery/procedure. I want to report that God showed up and showed out! My father's blood pressure before the procedure was in the normal range (the doctors said it would "NEVER" be normal but the best we could hope for would be for it to be stabilized). The procedure went perfectly-and one of the ushers I work with at my church was one of the nurses-she checked on him frequently even though he wasn't her patient.  GOD is good!!



Praise God... Please give Dad a great big hug from all of us...


----------



## mrselle

Last week I asked that you all pray for me and my health.  My bloodwork came back showing that my potassium level was high.  Well, the repeat bloodwork showed that all is well.  My potassium level was within range.  I praise God that all is well.  The nurse told me that 99% of the time high potassium is an error due to the way the blood sample was handled.  Still, I couldn't help but worry and webmd and google are of no help for someone who worries the way that I do.  Thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture.... 

Tighten Your Reigns with this...

As you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so continue to live in him. Keep your roots deep in him and have your lives built on him. Be strong in the faith, just as you were taught, and always be thankful. Colossians 2:6-7 NCV

As you received Christ Jesus the Lord....

so continue to live in him.....



As you received Christ Jesus the Lord....

so continue to live in him.....


As you received Christ Jesus the Lord....

so continue to live in him.....


In the same manner you received the Lord Jesus Christ into your heart and into your life...  

RECEIVE HIS PROMISES as you have believed and received Him into your heart.   God's promises come with Him and with Him come His promises.   

Okay, that may sound like echo, but meditate on this until it 'opens' up in your heart.    God is with you all the way, not part of the way but all of the way.   

Therefore...

As you received Christ Jesus the Lord....so continue to live in him... receive His Word, His promises to and for you .................... 'all the way.'  There's never a 'disconnect' between you and the Lord and the Love that He has for you...  

:Rose:   :Rose:  :Rose: 



*From Health&hair28*

Revelation 3:13-22

13 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.

14 And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God;

15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.

16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.

17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:

18 I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see.

19 As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.

20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

21 To him that overcometh will I grant to sit with me in my throne, even as I also overcame, and am set down with my Father in his throne.

22 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.


:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:


Welcome Back Health&hair28  and TraciChanel 

We thank God for you and each of our sisters who come to the Prayer Line as well as all of our sisters here in this forum with as Laela says "For Him"  for this forum is 'For Him'... Jesus Our Lord and Saviour.   

God is faithful in His love for all of us; please don't give up.    

Continue to move in faith.  Step out onto the waters, you will not fall; if the floor or the ground seems weak beneath you, keep moving forward, you will not fall.  God has you and He is going to SURELY see you through.   You will not fall and you will not fail.   Keep stepping forward in your faith, moving towards the other side.   You will not fall.

Ummmmmm, I have scripture to prove it...    

_To him who is able to keep you from falling and to present you before his glorious presence without fault and with great joy-----  Jude 1:24_

Guess what else?     Jehovah Shammah, the God who goes before you... is already there... So... 'Step out'.... Come on, don't be afraid.   Step out on your faith and go towards the mark of your Desire, which God has given you.  

Look what God says: 

_Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will NOT FAIL thee, nor forsake thee
. 
* And the LORD, He it is that doth go before thee*; He will be with thee, *He will NOT FAIL thee*, neither forsake thee: fear not, neither be dismayed. 

------ Deuteronomy 31:6-8_

Step out... be it upon land or sea or air... step out, for God is already there, waiting just for you.   

You will not fail.

Sweet Sleep Precious Lambs 

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

  I would like to request prayer for the following:

  [FONT=&quot]1)    [/FONT]My co-worker Georgina she found out the cancer has returned again. She has to have surgery on her brain again the remove the cancerous tumors. Georgina turned in her resignation due her health issue. Pray that all Georgina’s needs are beyond met and she lacks nothing. Pray for a speedy recover from her surgery.
  [FONT=&quot]2)    [/FONT]Pray for divine peace on my job and that the unnecessary drama and confusion stops immediately. Pray for my supervisor than she trains me on how to do more duties in the HR department. Pray that I continue to excel and perform an outstanding job at work.

  Thanks in advance,
  Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to request prayer for the following:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]1)    [/FONT]My co-worker Georgina she found out the cancer has returned again. She has to have surgery on her brain again the remove the cancerous tumors. Georgina turned in her resignation due her health issue. Pray that all Georgina’s needs are beyond met and she lacks nothing. Pray for a speedy recover from her surgery.
> [FONT=&quot]2)    [/FONT]Pray for divine peace on my job and that the unnecessary drama and confusion stops immediately. Pray for my supervisor than she trains me on how to do more duties in the HR department. Pray that I continue to excel and perform an outstanding job at work.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



Definitely, we praise God for healing Georgina and providing for all of her needs in Jesus' Name.

And we praise God for His divine order and peace to surround you not only on your job but everywhere you are... you shall be covered and protected and highly favoured, in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Can't wait to join the call tonight-it was so nice to hear your voices last week!

Two prayer requests: first, praying that my father will receive the money he needs to stay in his home (owes back property taxes due to illness).

Second, I am dealing with frustrations at work and becoming restless. I am also not enjoying my work as much as I used to. I pray for peace, grace, and direction/instruction.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Can't wait to join the call tonight-it was so nice to hear your voices last week!
> 
> Two prayer requests: first, praying that my father will receive the money he needs to stay in his home (owes back property taxes due to illness).
> 
> Second, I am dealing with frustrations at work and becoming restless. I am also not enjoying my work as much as I used to. I pray for peace, grace, and direction/instruction.



  Hi Sashaa... God's provision shall definitely be seen for your Dad and in extra places where you and he have not asked, yet you will reap the blessings held in store for you. 

You shall have peace no matter what is going on around you.  You shall have the peace of God that no one can steal from you.   At work, at home, in your social life, in Church, God has ordained peace for you.  In Full and in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures...
*
*Hebrews Chapter 4 ...*

"God's Rest"

God’s promise that we may enter his place of rest still stands. We are afraid that some of you think you won’t enter his place of rest.  We have heard the same Good News that your ancestors heard.  But the message didn’t help those who heard it in the past because they didn’t believe.

*We who believe are entering that place of rest.*

God also said, “They will never enter my place of rest.” 

However, some people enter that place of rest.  Those who heard the Good News in the past did not enter God’s place of rest because they did not obey God.    

*So God set another day. That day is today.*

Today is that day... Come :welcome3: Enter into God's Rest.  He will embrace you there and you will find refreshing 'waters' and rest for your weary souls. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen.  

*Hebrews 4:12-16  (KJV 21st Century)*

12 For the Word of God is living and powerful and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

13 Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in His sight, but all things are naked and open unto the eyes of Him with whom we have to do.

14 Seeing then that we have a great High Priest who has passed into the Heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast to our profession.

15 For we do not have a High Priest who cannot be touched with the feelings of our infirmities, but was in all points tempted as we are, yet without sin.

16 Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

No matter what your feelings are, God is not untouched by them; He hears your cries and prayers and He cares ... beyond the hurts you feel.  

Marriages and families are healed in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen... 

*Praise God for the Prayers and Scriptures and the endless LOVE shared by *TraciChanel and Health&hair28 in Jesus' Name, Amen.

*Philipians 4:11-13*

11 Not that I speak in respect to want, for I have learned in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content.

12 I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need.

13 I can do all things through Christ who strengtheneth me.

*Luke 1:37*

For with God nothing shall be impossible.”


:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

We praise God for all of our sisters on this forum and for their families and other loved ones... in Jesus' Name... Bless them, Heal them, Prosper them, Give them Peace and Rest in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen..  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Prayer Service has been updated in the post above.

Ladies may I please recommend this thread and Marriage Project that has been shared with us by Supergirl (our moderator) who is a strong Believer in Jesus Christ our Lord. 

Please sign up for this 'fun' and happy marriage project.  I'm even encouraging the single women to sign up as well.  (Hey, it's good preparation; remember Esther?).     This is 'active support' which will bear good fruit in your marriages, those present and those future.   

Here's the thread... 21-Day Husband Project

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=633357

Have fun on this 21 day adventure.   Enjoy your hubbies ladies.  

God bless each of your marriages in Jesus' name... Amen.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Hi Ladies,

Please pray for God's favor for a job I really want. This job is amazing and it would allow me to have the time/resources to visit with my family that lives out of town and I've had alot of sickness in my family.  I do not have experience in this particular area.  However, it appears this job is not about what you know, but who you know.  I received a referral from a current employee.  That of course isn't enough, but I do know Jesus and that's the "referral" I need.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture...

Too powerful not to share.   I was going to post this tomorrow morning, however the Lord knows that someone needs this...

Thank you TraciChanel and Health&hair28 for sharing *John chapter 14...*

*Let not your hearts be troubled:*


Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also. 


4 And whither I go ye know, and the way ye know.

5 Thomas saith unto him, Lord, we know not whither thou goest; and how can we know the way?

6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

7 If ye had known me, ye should have known my Father also: and from henceforth ye know him, and have seen him.

8 Philip saith unto him, Lord, show us the Father, and it sufficeth us.

9 Jesus saith unto him, Have I been so long time with you, and yet hast thou not known me, Philip? he that hath seen me hath seen the Father; and how sayest thou then, Show us the Father?

10 Believest thou not that I am in the Father, and the Father in me? the words that I speak unto you I speak not of myself: but the Father that dwelleth in me, he doeth the works.

11 Believe me that I am in the Father, and the Father in me: or else believe me for the very works' sake.

12 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believeth on me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shall he do; because I go unto my Father.

13 And whatsoever ye shall ask in my name, that will I do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.

14 *If ye shall ask any thing in my name, I will do it.*

15 If ye love me, keep my commandments.

16 And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever;

17 Even the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you.[/COLOR
] 
18 I will not leave you comfortless: I will come to you.

19 Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more; but ye see me: because I live, ye shall live also.

20 At that day ye shall know that I am in my Father, and ye in me, and I in you.

21 He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.

22 Judas saith unto him, not Iscariot, Lord, how is it that thou wilt manifest thyself unto us, and not unto the world?

23 Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.

24 He that loveth me not keepeth not my sayings: and the word which ye hear is not mine, but the Father's which sent me.

25 These things have I spoken unto you, being yet present with you.

26 But the Comforter, which is the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you.

27 Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.

28 Ye have heard how I said unto you, I go away, and come again unto you. If ye loved me, ye would rejoice, because I said, I go unto the Father: for my Father is greater than I.

29 And now I have told you before it come to pass, that, when it is come to pass, ye might believe.

30 Hereafter I will not talk much with you: for the prince of this world cometh, and hath nothing in me.

31 But that the world may know that I love the Father; and as the Father gave me commandment, even so I do. 


Arise, let us go hence.

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 

Loved Ones... for you.  :Rose:   

Hear the Word of the Lord...

"Whatever it is... I'll fix it."  No matter how it happened, I will make it right.  However it happened, I will heal you, I will heal them.    Whatever the reason, the cause I will undo the harm.    I will perfect all that concerns you and work all things together for good.    I will restore new life into what has been 'stilled', this I will do, I will make all things new.

Hear the Word of the Lord... fear nor fret no more; for He will keep you and all that is yours, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.    :Rose:


----------



## Sashaa08

Look forward to praying with everyone tonight. I ask for prayer for favor in my upcoming evaluation for work (next week) and prayer over my students as they search for jobs and internships in this economy.

Thank you!!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Look forward to praying with everyone tonight. I ask for prayer for favor in my upcoming evaluation for work (next week) and prayer over my students as they search for jobs and internships in this economy.
> 
> Thank you!!



  Hi Sashaa:   The favour and the Love of the Lord is upon you; only good things shall be spoken of you and known of you in Jesus' Name.  

Your students shall find favour and good understanding with God and with man.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## R.A.A.H

Hey LHCF,

I'm in need of prayer again. I just gt off the phone with my financial aid office at my university (our FA department is truly a mess). I do not qualify for a pell grant and i barely qualify for any loans, due to the jackpot my mother(single parent) won this year that showed an 'increase' of income (yeah right!). So because of that, i'm being put thru all kinds of hell trying to get some aid to actually go to school. I can not afford to pay for school on my own, and my family is already struggling . My dad aint around so all I got is her, and it's amazing that I can't file for independence unless i'm 'neglected' by my mother. SMH the government truly got us students in a pit ! we want to better ourselves, but if i was in jail, everything would be paid for. Why can't education be free?

Please pray that financial doors open for me and that I find multiple ways to pay for my tuition effectively. The scholarship search is dry and is already hard enough without wanting to pay with loans(money i have to pay back).

Thanks.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm writing an exam tomorrow. PLease pray that I successfuly pass the exam.

 Pray that my oldest brother finds a new home and that he handles his finances correctly and wisely.

 Pray for my second older brother's health. Pray that he heals completely from his injuries.
 

Pray that my oldest nephews will be in a school that he loves, learns and cathes up academically. I'm doing my best to find him a school/ program where he can be inspired, learn , grow and improve all around.
 


Pray for my best friend jess. Pray that the enquiry unit where I work, will call her soon and offer her a position on a 2 year contract or more.
 

Please pray that move from my current residence to my new one goes smoothly, comfortably and without any issues.
 

Also pray that the trip that I'm taking next week goes smoothly and without any issues.
 

Pray for the protection of my brothers and I at work. We are around a lot of negative, and jealous peolple. Its not easy. But we are holding on.
 
*Question:*

I know the bible tells us how to deal with our own jealousy towards others.But, is there something about dealing with jealousy and envy that others have towards us???


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures....*

From the heart of Health&hair28 who shared *Psalm 121 *to encourage our hearts:  

Please remember that 'He who keeps you shall not slumber or sleep, He will keep your foot unmovable, you will not stumble or fall.  

*Psalm 121*

I will lift up my eyes to the hills—
From whence comes my help?

2 My help comes from the Lord,
Who made heaven and earth.

*3 He will not allow your foot to be moved;
He who keeps you will not slumber.

4 Behold, He who keeps Israel
Shall neither slumber nor sleep.*

5 The Lord is your keeper;
The Lord is your shade at your right hand.

6 The sun shall not strike you by day,
Nor the moon by night.

7 The Lord shall preserve you from all evil;
He shall preserve your soul.

8 The Lord shall preserve your going out and your coming in
From this time forth, and even forevermore.

Thank you Health&hair28.... Praise God for His Word...

He is your keeper, He shall preserve you from ALL evil, He shall preserve your soul; preserve you in your going out and your coming in, from this time forth and forever more.  

:Rose:   Lord we thank you for TraciChanel as she continues her studies; she's been working diligently and yet still remains faithful unto you and unto each of us in her loving prayers for everyone here.   We miss her, yet we release her to complete the work that God has called her to do.   We pray her strength and her encouragement with her studies, her exams and with her job, and in all that she has to do, in Jesus' Name --- Psalm 121 is covering TraciChanel all the way through.    Amen and Amen.

:Rose:  We lift up Iwanthealthyhair67 in Jesus' Name.  That she is rested and full of peace and that every care she has upon her heart is eased and the fruit of God's works shall be seen... in Jesus' Name Amen and Amen. 

:Rose:  Father we lift up our Married couples and Married couples to be in the name of Jesus.   You are healing the hearts of them; healing the hurts and sealing their union in you, embracing them unto your heart --- from here to "Norway" and beyond... to Heaven and back,  in Jesus' Name, Amen.  

:Rose:   Thank you donna894 for closing our session in prayer.  Beautiful...:Rose:

:Rose:   Praise God for the loving support of all of our sisters in Christ.  We are one in the Lord and it is each of us who are upholding each other, not one holding up all.   

*In closing....*  :Rose:

*Let Jesus Touch Your Eyes...*

Matthew 20:32-34


_So Jesus stood still and called them, and said, 

*“What do you want Me to do for you?”*

They said to Him, “Lord, that our eyes may be opened.” 

34 So Jesus had compassion and touched their eyes. .

*And immediately their eyes received sight, and they followed Him.*

_

Jesus is asking you, 'What do you want Me to do for you?"    What is it that you are asking 'Me' to do?    

Whatever it is, just ask... and Jesus is loving and willing to do it...just for you.  

Allow Jesus to touch your eyes, so that you can see that He is there to protect and to take care of you and all that matters in your heart. 

Jesus is asking;  "What do you want me to do for you?"  

Touch my eyes, Lord and my heart so that I may see......and follow you.

:Rose:  To follow Jesus, means that you 'Believe and Receive' all of Who He is...

      Amen.   

Love,

Shimmie...

:Rose:


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Thank you ladies for the prayers! May God bless you all so much for that. 
I was unable to call in last night, as my baby boy was sick and coughing and crying all night... 
I will be meditating on the powerful scriptures though. Surely Jesus is our help, and He is more than willing to answer our prayers. 

Have a great weekend everyone :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Thank you ladies for the prayers! May God bless you all so much for that.
> I was unable to call in last night, as my baby boy was sick and coughing and crying all night...
> I will be meditating on the powerful scriptures though. Surely Jesus is our help, and He is more than willing to answer our prayers.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone :blowkiss:



LoveAboveAll...  

How is the beautiful bundle of love, your precious son.  Is he feeling better today?  I pray so.    Please know that we still carried your heart in prayer last night and we alway will.    You are our 'family' and nothing is going to hinder the love and prayers which are from our hearts and most of all from the heart of God our Father in Heaven.

Take care 

Love to you, hubby and children.

Shimmie  :Rose:


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Shimmie said:


> LoveAboveAll...
> 
> How is the beautiful bundle of love, your precious son.  Is he feeling better today?  I pray so.    Please know that we still carried your heart in prayer last night and we alway will.    You are our 'family' and nothing is going to hinder the love and prayers which are from our hearts and most of all from the heart of God our Father in Heaven.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Love to you, hubby and children.
> 
> Shimmie  :Rose:



Thank you for asking Shimmie 
The "love bundle" is a bit better today, but of course now the other "love bundle" is coughing as well, so I have them both coughing and crying together. It has become quite a "sweet choir", though I feel bad for them. 
I guess I won't be getting too much sleep tonight either... 

My alarm still rung last night at 03.55, so I was thinking of you all, and praying in my heart, though I did not call in 

What a privilege to be part of such a beautiful and loving "family". Words can not express how thankful I am for the Prayer Line. May it continue to reach out and bless many more women and their loved ones.

Love and blessings right back at ya


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie

thank you for lifiting me up in prayer it was needed and timely, the past few months have been 'trying' to say the least, but I'm still standing and I beleive God.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> thank you for lifiting me up in prayer it was needed and timely, the past few months have been 'trying' to say the least, but I'm still standing and I beleive God.



You're always in my heart Precious Sister... the love that surrounds you is stronger than ever.   

Your faith and your victory outweighs the trial.  So as a twig that falls from the branch of a tree, so shall this burden be... 'fallen'; for it no longer bears fruit; it is no  longer a weapon against you.

In Jesus' Name...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie

Thank you kind sis...


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise report!

Thank you sisters for praying for me regarding my evaluation. I scored outstanding  in every category and I was promoted! I've been declaring Psalm 75:6-7 and it has resulted in two promotions in two years. God is AMAZING!

Also, I had asked for prayer over my father's delinquent property taxes, especially after the bank denied the loan. Now, it looks like we will be able to cover all back owed property taxes without a loan. We will lend and not have to borrow-praise Him!!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Praise report!
> 
> Thank you sisters for praying for me regarding my evaluation. I scored outstanding  in every category and I was promoted! I've been declaring Psalm 75:6-7 and it has resulted in two promotions in two years. God is AMAZING!
> 
> Also, I had asked for prayer over my father's delinquent property taxes, especially after the bank denied the loan. Now, it looks like we will be able to cover all back owed property taxes without a loan. We will lend and not have to borrow-praise Him!!



  

Praise God... Sashaa....   

It's your love and faithfulness and there's no doubt that God would see you through.    God bless you, sweetheart.    

 's to Dad.   Every 'need' shall bow to the Provision of the Lord.   

Amen!  

Thank you Lord Jesus for all that you are and all that you've done for us, in your holy and matchless name.   Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm taking my trip tomorrow, pray that everything runs smoothly without any issues. im also completing my move to my new place. pray that the previous tenant comes and picks up his stuff. it is delaying my move to that place. Pray that I did plan my budget correctly and that the move and my trip goes well.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm taking my trip tomorrow, pray that everything runs smoothly without any issues. im also completing my move to my new place. pray that the previous tenant comes and picks up his stuff. it is delaying my move to that place. Pray that I did plan my budget correctly and that the move and my trip goes well.



This is your time to rest and enjoy the fruit of your labour...a blessed vacation filled with peace and joy.    The presence of the Lord has gone before you to prepare your way safe, all provisions have been laid in place and are secure...and so are you... safe and secure in the presence of the Lord.

Enjoy your trip...you've earned this.      

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture:  

Thank you Health&hair28  for sharing * Psalm 27:1-5*

_Lord is my light and my salvation;
Whom shall I fear?
The Lord is the strength of my life;
Of whom shall I be afraid?
2 When the wicked came against me
To eat up my flesh,
My enemies and foes,
They stumbled and fell.
3 Though an army may encamp against me,
My heart shall not fear;
Though war may rise against me,
In this I will be confident.


4 One thing I have desired of the Lord,
That will I seek:
That I may dwell in the house of the Lord
All the days of my life,
To behold the beauty of the Lord,
And to inquire in His temple.
5 For in the time of trouble
He shall hide me in His pavilion;
In the secret place of His tabernacle
He shall hide me;
He shall set me high upon a rock.


6 And now my head shall be lifted up above my enemies all around me;
Therefore I will offer sacrifices of joy in His tabernacle;
I will sing, yes, I will sing praises to the Lord.


7 Hear, O Lord, when I cry with my voice!
Have mercy also upon me, and answer me.
8 When You said, “Seek My face,”
My heart said to You, “Your face, Lord, I will seek.”
9 Do not hide Your face from me;
Do not turn Your servant away in anger;
You have been my help;
Do not leave me nor forsake me,
O God of my salvation.
10 When my father and my mother forsake me,
Then the Lord will take care of me.


11 Teach me Your way, O Lord,
And lead me in a smooth path, because of my enemies.
12 Do not deliver me to the will of my adversaries;
For false witnesses have risen against me,
And such as breathe out violence.
13 I would have lost heart, unless I had believed
That I would see the goodness of the Lord
In the land of the living.


14 Wait on the Lord;
Be of good courage,
And He shall strengthen your heart;
Wait, I say, on the Lord!_

Thank you donna894 for the beautiful and powerful closing prayer.  

Thank you BlackHairDiva for your love and support... have a wonderful trip. :Rose:

Sashaa08 ... So great is your faith and faithfullness.  Each prayer you share gives life from the heart of God.   You're always thinking of others.  :Rose:

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Dearest Ones for Whom We Pray... 

Be of Good Courage for the Lord is strengthening your hearts... Yes He is.  He is perfecting all that concerns you and your loved ones.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you all for lifting my student and her family in prayer! I WILL come back with the praise report.

Please pray for a young lady, Shay, she is the youngest sister of a friend. She is having serious health issues to the point where she can barely walk and is also battling depression. I am believing for a complete healing-physical and mental.

Also pray for my oldest nephew. He moved to Florida for school and it is his first time living away from home. Pray that he not only excels in his sport but also academically; that he is surrounded by positive, supportive friends and mentors and that he grows into the young, strong Christian man that God has called him to be. 

I can't believe that the prayer line is coming up on its first year. Calling in on Thursday nights is something I look forward to all week. I am always excited to hear praise reports, hear a Word, and experience the love and laughter. Be blessed ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you all for lifting my student and her family in prayer! I WILL come back with the praise report.
> 
> Please pray for a young lady, Shay, she is the youngest sister of a friend. She is having serious health issues to the point where she can barely walk and is also battling depression. I am believing for a complete healing-physical and mental.
> 
> Also pray for my oldest nephew. He moved to Florida for school and it is his first time living away from home. Pray that he not only excels in his sport but also academically; that he is surrounded by positive, supportive friends and mentors and that he grows into the young, strong Christian man that God has called him to be.
> 
> I can't believe that the prayer line is coming up on its first year. Calling in on Thursday nights is something I look forward to all week. I am always excited to hear praise reports, hear a Word, and experience the love and laughter. Be blessed ladies!



Thank you  Sashaa08... again and again for your loving faithfulness... :Rose:


Father, we lift up these precious hearts and lives whom your daughter Sashaa has brought before you in loving prayer.   

We lift up 'Shay', Father God, we speak healing and freedom from the pain in her body in Jesus' Name.  We also thank you for easing her mind, spirit and soul from any measure of depression, fear or worry, and most of all, distractions from you.    Thank you being her Shepard and her Guard, keeping her safe and free of distress.    Lord you know the path of her healing and we thank you for guiding and securing her there in Jesus' mighty name... in you she will find and keep her rest and peace and healing.... Amen. 

Father, we dedicate Sashaa's nephew unto you.  We commit his life, his heart, his safety and his care unto you.   Father, he's out on a new venture of his life and with you he can never be mis-directed nor rejected from the pure and secure Destiny that you have ordained for him.  

Father keep him strong; let his life choice be that from you.  Thank you for giving him each day, his daily bread, not only in food and substance, but in your word which is locked and secured in  his heart and in his spirit, yielding his life solely unto you.    Father keep him abstinent not only from sexual sin and deceptions, but abstinent from the world's view of immorality.   Father, let his life be solely unto you and thank you that no other 'god' shall dwell in him... only you, in Jesus' Name.    

Father thank you for preserving his wife, a woman of your heart and treasure that you have ordained to be one with him.  Secure and protect them both from counterfeits and temptations; let them not be distracted from lonliness during the process of 'waiting', let them be filled to overflowing with your joy and anticipation of the right moment in time when you bring them before one another heart to heart, face to face, love to love, from your heart above. 

No evil shall befall them, no harm shall come nigh them, no plague shall come nigh their dwelling.   NOR will they be victims of the foolishness and carelessness of others... in Jesus' Name, we pray with all of our hearts. 

In Jesus' name... let him excel in his studies and never fail a single exam.  Make it known to him that you are there and that you will bear in his heart the retention of all that he learns and increase his knowledge and skill to your glory.    In Jesus' name, we give you all the honour and the glory...   and


----------



## Sashaa08

Wow Shimmie! That was a beautiful and powerful prayer-I prayed it aloud. You covered everything.  Thank you for allowing the Spirit to lead you.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Wow Shimmie! That was a beautiful and powerful prayer-I prayed it aloud. You covered everything.  Thank you for allowing the Spirit to lead you.



 

Glory to God...


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I would like to request prayer for my cousin Jonathon. He graduated from Florida State University this summer and is seeking employment in the career field of counseling.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to request prayer for my cousin Jonathon. He graduated from Florida State University this summer and is seeking employment in the career field of counseling.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



  Hi Maria... Indeed we will keep Jonathon in prayer.  He is highly favoured of the Lord and his gifts shall be unnoticed.   God is leading him to the right place at the right time, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scriptures....

From the heart of Health&hair28

_We who are strong ought to bear with the failings of the weak and not to please ourselves. 

2 Each of us should please our neighbors for their good, to build them up. 

3 For even Christ did not please himself but, as it is written: “The insults of those who insult you have fallen on me.”[a] .

4 For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through the endurance taught in the Scriptures and the encouragement they provide we might have hope.

5 May the God who gives endurance and encouragement give you the same attitude of mind toward each other that Christ Jesus had, 

6 so that with one mind and one voice you may glorify the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ   

--------   Romans 15:1-6_

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Precious Loves... 

Fear not when the 'boat' you're in starts to rock and roll with the wind and the rains that beat upon the sails...  Jesus sees and hears your fears and is in the boat with you, throughout the entire journey.   

The boat will not tip, it will not fall over, it will not sink.  It will sail; safely getting you over to the other side.  

You will never be alone.

_Immediately he spoke to them and said, "Take courage! It is I. Don't be afraid." Then he climbed into the boat with them, and the wind died down. They were completely amazed, ----------Mark 6:51

There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear ... ------1 John 4:18_ 

Thanking God for each and everyone of you, in love and in heart for always, we are one with each other in God.   

Sweet sleep Precious Loves...


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

  Please say a prayer from my cousin Kenneth he has a job interview on Wednesday.

  Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please say a prayer from my cousin Kenneth he has a job interview on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



Kenneth is highly favoured of the Lord in Jesus' Name...  Amen and Amen.

Tell cousin Ken, he rest assured that his gifts and talents will not go unnoticed.   None of his excellence shall be in vain.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Missy25

Please say a prayer for me,  that all tests done   (if any have to be done) for me at the doctor tomorrow come back negative.
Hopefully I can call in one thursday when I'm not working.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Please say a prayer for me,  that all tests done   (if any have to be done) for me at the doctor tomorrow come back negative.
> Hopefully I can call in one thursday when I'm not working.



 

Father God, thank you for your peace which comforts and heals Missy25; thank you that she has nothing and no one to fear.    Thank you that her body, heart, soul and mind are safe and free from all manner of sickness and disease.   Whatever it is that has been affecting her body and her thoughts is under your control and none other.    

Thank you that all tests necessary will be performed and that Missy will have a 'good report' because truly there is a good report, for you have perfected all that concerns her regarding her health and the symptoms and their cause shall diminish and return no more.  Father you are right there with Missy and you will not leave her today nor any day in Jesus' Name.... Her life and heart are whole, because of you. 

Missy shall be free and full of your peace and joy; able to return to her happy and active self fearing nothing in Jesus Name, we pray and thank you with all of our hearts....  Amen and Amen.   

Father we praise you for being God and none other shall ever be... Amen.


----------



## Missy25

Thank you Shimmie!   I am very grateful for you.  That is  a powerful prayer and I have faith and believe it 100%!      :blowkiss:


----------



## Sashaa08

Looking forward to dialing in tonight! Please cover my students in prayer as they seek employment and continued prayer for my nephew in his new endeavors-that he continues to excel, perform inside and outside of the classroom, and that he is surrounded by love and support while he is away from home.

Missy25, hope everything went well!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Please pray that this saturday ,I can move into my new apartment without any issue. Pray that I can transition out of my old apartment without any issues. 

Also pray that my older brother, my mom, granny and nephews' move to the new house goes smoothly.

pray that my director can see through the lies of both of my supervisors and of my colleague.

Pray for my nephews who both started school.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures:* 



Jeremiah 32:27  (KJV)

Behold, I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there any thing too hard for me?

Jeremiah 33:3

Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

Jeremiah 46:27

But fear not thou, O my servant Jacob, and be not dismayed, O Israel: for, behold, I will save thee from afar off, and thy seed from the land of their captivity; and Jacob shall return, and be in rest and at ease, and none shall make him afraid.

*For Students (All ages and levels of education--Children returning to school and Students who have graduated seeking employment).*

Daniel 1:4

Children in whom was no blemish, but well favoured, and skilful in all wisdom, and cunning in knowledge, and understanding science, and such as had ability in them to stand in the king's palace, and whom they might teach the learning and the tongue of the Chaldeans.

Daniel 1:17   (Added)

As for these four children, God gave them knowledge and skill in all learning and wisdom: and Daniel had understanding in all visions and dreams.

Daniel 10:21a

But I will shew thee that which is noted in the scripture of truth...

Every promise that God has given you from His Word, He is going to prove it true to you.  God is bringing His Word (His promises) to past in your life.   

God bless each of you.  God is with you and He has gone before each of you to prepare the path and has made total provision for all of your needs and heart's desires.   

Love and blessings to TraciChanel and Health&hair28 for your love and faithfulness to the Prayer Ministry.  It would not have lasted this long without you and your faithful and endless labour of love and sacrifice.   

Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday weekend.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Praying for all who have been affected by the storm 'Isaac'.   God will restore all that the enemy has stolen.   Love and prayers are with all and your loved ones.  In Jesus' Name,  again and again.   Amen.   :Rose:

In Jesus' Name... We give God all thanks and glory forever and ever, Amen. :Rose:


----------



## mst1908

PRAISE REPORT!!!!!

My cousin Kenny got the job!!!!! Glory be to God!!! Thank you everyone for your prayers and PLEASE continue to keep him lifted up in prayer.

Thanks in advance,
Maria



Shimmie said:


> Kenneth is highly favoured of the Lord in Jesus' Name...  Amen and Amen.
> 
> Tell cousin Ken, he rest assured that his gifts and talents will not go unnoticed.   None of his excellence shall be in vain.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.





mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please say a prayer from my cousin Kenneth he has a job interview on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies, 

Please say a prayer for me and my sister as we take our final exams next week (1st part) and the week after (2nd part). Pray in agreement that we make excellent grades on our finals. I'm so tired and sleepy from staying up studying all night, so I pray for strength to continue (I have another long night ahead). I won't be able to call in tonight, but I look forward to joining you ladies again in a few weeks.

God bless...


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please say a prayer for me and my sister as we take our final exams next week (1st part) and the week after (2nd part). Pray in agreement that we make excellent grades on our finals. I'm so tired and sleepy from staying up studying all night, so I pray for strength to continue (I have another long night ahead). I won't be able to call in tonight, but I look forward to joining you ladies again in a few weeks.
> 
> God bless...



We miss you Traci... 

You and your sister have the mind of Christ and will prosper in all that you set your heart and mind to do.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Can't wait for you to come back to us.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture:* 

*From Health&hair28 *

*Psalm 118:21-29*

I will give you thanks, for you answered me;

you have become my salvation. 

The stone the builders rejected

has become the capstone; 

the Lord has done this,

and it is marvelous in our eyes. 

This is the day the Lord has made;

let us rejoice and be glad in it. 

O Lord, save us;

O Lord, grant us success. 

26Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.

From the house of the Lord we bless you.a 

The Lord is God, and he has made his light shine upon us.

With boughs in hand, join in the festal procession up to the horns of the altar. 

You are my God, and I will give you thanks; you are my God, and I will exalt you. 

Give thanks to the Lord, for he is good; his love endures forever.


:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


*From Shimmie ...*

Personalized in 'Italics', to encourage you.  God will not forsake His promises that He has made to you.   He will bring them to pass.  

*Psalm 89:19-29*

Once you spoke in a vision, to your faithful people you said:


“I have bestowed strength on a warrior; I have exalted a young man from among the people.   

I have found David my servant; with my sacred oil I have anointed him. 


_My hand will sustain you;

surely my arm will strengthen you. 


No enemy will subject you to tribute;

no wicked man will oppress you. 


I will crush your foes before you

and strike down your adversaries. 



My faithful love will be with you,

and through my name your horn will be exalted. 


I will set you hand over the sea,

your right hand over the rivers. 


You will call out to me, ‘You are my Father,

my God, the Rock my Savior.’ 


I will also appoint you my firstborn,

the most exalted of the kings of the earth. 


I will maintain my love to you forever,

and my covenant with you will never fail. 


I will establish your line forever,

his throne as long as the heavens endure. _


----------



## Renewed1

I would like to add my grandmother to the prayer list.  

We thought she was dying - sidenote: IMO there's something morbid sitting in a room waiting for someone to past.  I don't see how anyone can do it. 

Anyways, the doctor said she was brain dead the third day we were with her.  She opened her eyes (she didn't do this before) and the nurse wasn't in the room.  We thought it was just part of what brain dead people do -- a reaction or nervous system, etc.

Why is it, after we left the nurse saw her open her eyes and she started talking.  The doctor confirmed that she was getting better, but not be too hopeful.  

Each passing day she was talking, recognizing people, eating etc.  The doctor was now saying she may have been comatose and usually people her age (90) don't wake up from it.  The nurses are saying its a miracle and its very rare anything like this has happened. 

I went to visit her this weekend and my grandmother just stopped eating and drinking.  She just sleeps all day.  

I don't know, what to think of it all. 

Just please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> I would like to add my grandmother to the prayer list.
> 
> We thought she was dying - sidenote: IMO there's something morbid sitting in a room waiting for someone to past.  I don't see how anyone can do it.
> 
> Anyways, the doctor said she was brain dead the third day we were with her.  She opened her eyes (she didn't do this before) and the nurse wasn't in the room.  We thought it was just part of what brain dead people do -- a reaction or nervous system, etc.
> 
> Why is it, after we left the nurse saw her open her eyes and she started talking.  The doctor confirmed that she was getting better, but not be too hopeful.
> 
> Each passing day she was talking, recognizing people, eating etc.  The doctor was now saying she may have been comatose and usually people her age (90) don't wake up from it.  The nurses are saying its a miracle and its very rare anything like this has happened.
> 
> I went to visit her this weekend and my grandmother just stopped eating and drinking.  She just sleeps all day.
> 
> I don't know, what to think of it all.
> 
> Just please keep her in your prayers.



   Whatever the 'presence' you sensed in her room, has been replaced by the presence of God.   From now on, it's the peace of God that flows.  Only the peace of God in each heart, body and soul.  The Lord knows what's best, obviously not the doctor's leaning to his own understanding.   

We just thank God for further miracles, and we praise Him for it with all of our hearts.   Praise the Name of Jesus. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Scriptures for tonight's prayer....

*Philippians 4:6-8*

6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.


Praise God for the praise report, reminding us that God is our Provider!!!


----------



## Laela

Please stand with me in prayer for  Rosalina, whose dad almost died at the pulmonary rehab center. We ask God to strengthen her as she goes though such a stressful time in her life...

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please stand with me in prayer for  Rosalina, whose dad almost died at the pulmonary rehab center. We ask God to strengthen her as she goes though such a stressful time in her life...
> 
> Thank you.



Father, thank you for embracing Rosalina and securing her heart in peace, replacing the fear and her tears with your calming presence.   

Thank you for calming her father's body, easing the pain in his lungs, heart, allowing his body to relax and heal with the flowing presence of your healing power in Jesus' Name.     

Father, hold this family in your loving arms, allowing no further distress to minimize their awareness of you and resting in trust.  

Heal their faith and trust in you.  Let them trust in all that you do.  In Jesus' Name, we pray, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Scriptures for tonight's prayer....
> 
> *Philippians 4:6-8*
> 
> 6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.
> 
> 7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.
> 
> 8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.
> 
> 
> Praise God for the praise report, reminding us that God is our Provider!!!



Health&hair28...Thank you for your faithfullness to the Prayer Line.


----------



## TraciChanel

Thank you ladies, SO MUCH for your prayers. And most of all, I PRAISE GOD...

PRAISE REPORT...

On one of my finals, I needed a 90 to pass my human gross dissection lab...God blessed me with a 95! He is GOOD. I'm SO thankful...had to share :reddancer:


----------



## Laela

Just want to take the time to thank you Shimmie --- and all who agreed in prayer --- for  standing in the gap for this young lady. Her burden is great and I know God  has already made a way for her!




Shimmie said:


> Father, thank you for embracing Rosalina and securing her heart in peace, replacing the fear and her tears with your calming presence.
> 
> Thank you for calming her father's body, easing the pain in his lungs, heart, allowing his body to relax and heal with the flowing presence of your healing power in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Father, hold this family in your loving arms, allowing no further distress to minimize their awareness of you and resting in trust.
> 
> Heal their faith and trust in you.  Let them trust in all that you do.  In Jesus' Name, we pray, Amen and Amen.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Just want to take the time to thank you Shimmie --- and all who agreed in prayer --- for  standing in the gap for this young lady. Her burden is great and I know God  has already made a way for her!



 

Still praying for this precious family in Jesus' Name... Amen.  :Rose:  

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  Roses for Rose  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> Thank you ladies, SO MUCH for your prayers. And most of all, I PRAISE GOD...
> 
> PRAISE REPORT...
> 
> On one of my finals, I needed a 90 to pass my human gross dissection lab...God blessed me with a 95! He is GOOD. I'm SO thankful...had to share :reddancer:



   

So Happy for You, Precious TraciChanel


----------



## Rainbow Dash

This was sent to me by a friend....

"Please be praying for a teacher that works with me. Her name is Linda W. and she found out that she has breast cancer. She had lumpectomy, but they weren't able to get all the cancer, because it had spread. She wears hearing aids and when they put the breathing tube down her throat during surgery, the fluid leaked in her inner ear and now that ear is completely deaf. They are contemplating a masectomy, but don't know yet. The doctors are meeting. Please be in prayer."


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> This was sent to me by a friend....
> 
> "Please be praying for a teacher that works with me. Her name is Linda W. and she found out that she has breast cancer. She had lumpectomy, but they weren't able to get all the cancer, because it had spread. She wears hearing aids and when they put the breathing tube down her throat during surgery, the fluid leaked in her inner ear and now that ear is completely deaf. They are contemplating a masectomy, but don't know yet. The doctors are meeting. Please be in prayer."



Health&hair28.... For Linda  

Father you are our great and mighty healer and it unto you that we come and bow before you, asking and thanking you for Linda's complete healing.  

Father with one touch you've healed many and even by speaking the word only, have many received your healing power.   It is you who has made us and not we ourselves and we thank you for restoring Linda's healing and Father, not a cell on her body shall be disfigured nor removed.   

Thank you for healing her breasts and removing all cancer cells and remnants thereof.   Father, thank you for giving Linda your sweet and loving peace in her heart and her entire being.     God loves you, Precious Linda, arise and be healed in Jesus' Name.   Hear the word of the Lord and receive it.   In Jesus Name, we give you all of the honour and the glory and the praise, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I would to request prayer for the following:

1)	I have a meeting tomorrow at work.
2)	Pray for my stepbrother Jacob who was released from prison this week.
3)	Continue to pray for my cousin Kenny he got the job we previously prayed about. Now he is in the welding training program and must continue pass all the exams in order to stay in the program.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would to request prayer for the following:
> 
> 1)	I have a meeting tomorrow at work.
> 2)	Pray for my stepbrother Jacob who was released from prison this week.
> 3)	Continue to pray for my cousin Kenny he got the job we previously prayed about. Now he is in the welding training program and must continue pass all the exams in order to stay in the program.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



  Indeed, Maria


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture...*

*Psalm 2:7-8*

_“I will declare the decree:  The Lord has said to Me,

‘You are My Son, Today I have begotten You.  Ask of Me, and I will give You
The nations for Your inheritance, and the ends of the earth for your possession._

God owns it all; you never have to compromise, lie, cheat or steal nor backslide, nor back peddle, nor succomb to the world in order to survive; for as a child of God, you own it all too.   In Jesus' Name you do and you always will.

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:  

From Health&hair28  :Rose:

She prayed a powerful prayer for the abused children shared in nicola.kirwan's thread.    To God be the glory for His powerful intervention to end that tragedy and to give life and peace to those precious children.  

*More Than Conquerors*

31 What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? 

32 He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all—how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? 

33 Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. 

34 Who then is the one who condemns? No one. Christ Jesus who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 

35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36 As it is written:


_“For your sake we face death all day long;
    we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered.”[j]_ 

37 No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 

38 For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[k] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 

39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:

Thank you mst1908, Sashaa08 for your faithful hearts.  Thank you donna894 for your faithful heart and powerful prayers.    God bless you richly.

:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:

Love and blessings to everyone...you are never outside of our hearts and prayers.   Be strong and very courageous ... for God is not forsaking the cares of your heart... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Ladies!
Sorry my phone was disturbing the prayer. I forgot to check my credits before I called in, as I was a bit late to call in tonight. Just as I was about to say my prayer request and to explain the noise, I was cut out 

However, thank you Shimmie for still praying for me.
It is such a beautiful thing to call in and listen to all the prayers. It calms a weary heart, because surely God is in the midst of all of the women seeking Him.
I praise God for all of you.


:blowkiss:
-LoveAboveAll-

EDT

So I just checked the credit on my phone, cause I found it a bit strange that it cut me off. I usually know how much I have left from my last call, and guess what? 
I still have about $50 left!!! And that is a lot, since calls to the US from here are cheap.
I know the devil is a liar, not wanting me to present my prayer request before God. lol
When my alarm clock rung, I thought I was too tired to call in. However I couldn't find peace to go back to sleep so I had to call in, explaining why I was late...

Next week, I'll be back again for sure


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Ladies!
> Sorry my phone was disturbing the prayer. I forgot to check my credits before I called in, as I was a bit late to call in tonight. Just as I was about to say my prayer request and to explain the noise, I was cut out
> 
> However, thank you Shimmie for still praying for me.
> It is such a beautiful thing to call in and listen to all the prayers. It calms a weary heart, because surely God is in the midst of all of the women seeking Him.
> I praise God for all of you.
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:
> -LoveAboveAll-



LoveAboveAll ...  

Hi Norway Princess... 

You will always be in our hearts and prayers... You are our 'Precious Sister Forever'.   I'm glad you heard the prayers for you.   Thank you so much for being a part of prayer celebrations.    

We love you, Hubby and your beautiful sons.   Be blessed.   Have sweet sleep, in Jesus' Name.    God is taking care of everything, just for you.


----------



## MissPee

Can someone please tell me how do I find out when the prayer calls r n the time?
Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

MissPee said:


> Can someone please tell me how do I find out when the prayer calls r n the time?
> Thank you.



  Hi MissPee ...  

The prayer line calls are on Thursday nights at 10:00 p.m.

Here's the information for you; 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1

We look forward to you joining us.   God bless you.  :Rose:


----------



## Missy25

PRAISE REPORT! 

Thank you to everyone who prayed for me.  My doctor says everything turned out fine, I'm in perfect health.  Praise God!


----------



## Renewed1

Hi, I wanted to thank you ladies about praying for my job.  I've been making some serious mistakes (probably due to my grandmother's illness) on my job.  I sensed that my boss wanted to fire me.

But there is such a shake up in my department, now that I feel that is no longer an issue.

So thank you.


----------



## Renewed1

But I'm looking for another job, because I have no desire to be a secretary anymore.

So please pray that God leads me to my desired position with everything that I'm looking for in it.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> PRAISE REPORT!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who prayed for me.  My doctor says everything turned out fine, I'm in perfect health.  Praise God!



   Praise God who never fails us...   

Great news Missy25... such great and wonderful news.


----------



## Shimmie

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi, I wanted to thank you ladies about praying for my job.  I've been making some serious mistakes (probably due to my grandmother's illness) on my job.  I sensed that my boss wanted to fire me.
> 
> But there is such a shake up in my department, now that I feel that is no longer an issue.
> 
> So thank you.





MarriageMaterial said:


> But I'm looking for another job, because I have no desire to be a secretary anymore.
> 
> So please pray that God leads me to my desired position with everything that I'm looking for in it.



In Jesus' Name, thank you Father God that the goodly desires of MarriageMaterial 's heart shall not be forsaken.   Praise you Father God for blessing her with the right position, in the right place at the right time.


----------



## MissPee

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Hi MissPee ...
> 
> The prayer line calls are on Thursday nights at 10:00 p.m.
> 
> Here's the information for you;
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1
> 
> We look forward to you joining us.   God bless you.  :Rose:



Hi Shimmie! Thank you for the info. I'll definitely try n call in Thursday evening.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture...*

*From the heart of Health&hair28 ...  :Rose:*


*Matthew 5:3-12*

King James Version (KJV)


_3 Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4 Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.

5 Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.

6 Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.

7 Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.

8 Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God.

9 Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.

10 Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

12 Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you._

Thank you Health&hair28, for encouraging those who are experiencing persecution, for it is nothing compared to the great blessings and rewards that God has ordained for them.    Praise God.

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:  


*From Shimmie...*

*Christ Our Peace*

14  *For He Himself is our peace, who has made the two one, and has broken down the middle wall of separation, *

_15 having abolished in His flesh the enmity, that is, the law of commandments contained in ordinances, so as to create in Himself one new man from the two, thus making peace, 

16 and that He might reconcile them both to God in one body through the cross, thereby putting to death the enmity. 

17 And He came and preached peace to you who were afar off and to those who were near. 

18 For through Him we both have access by one Spirit to the Father._

(Ephesians 2:14-18)

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

*Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray....*

Hold dear to your hearts these words: 

_The walls of 'separation' have been torn down... by the love of Christ Jesus. _ 

What walls have blocked and/or separated you from adhereing to your faith in God?   What's in the way?  Who's in the way?   What thoughts or vain imaginations are in the way?   

They're not there anymore, dear ones.  They are no longer there.  For Jesus Himself tore those walls assunder when He hung upon that Cross.  

Is it a 'distant husband or a distant wife?   The walls have been torn down.  For God established it upon the Cross that the two of you with Him have been made one...no longer two split into... but you are still 'One'.  

Is is a distant child?   God's word promises that the hearts of the Fathers will turn unto their children; the hearts of the sons (daughters) will turn to their fathers...  again, you are made 'one' under Christ Jesus.  

Is it a job, is it political unreasoning for indeed tis the season for discord among this arena.   YET... you are still 'become' one, so as it says in God's Word.   These walls too, have been torn assunder.  

Don't be discouraged by the walls, for they are not there to hinder; they are there to enable your hearts to a sweet surrender to trust God to move these walls out of your way.   For no wall can deny nor hinder your Destiny which was before ordained by God, for each of you.

_ 19 Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, 

20 having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ Himself being the chief cornerstone, 

21 in whom the whole building, being fitted together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord, 

22 in whom you also are being built together for a dwelling place of God in the Spirit.

Ephesians 2:19-22 _

In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen  :Rose:

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Written to each of you in Love, 

Shimmie


----------



## Sashaa08

Looking forward to another Thursday night with "the girls" 

I am asking for prayer for Mark, a friend from high school, that he gets joint custody of his daughter. He hasn't seen her in over two months and is going to court in two weeks for the right to see her.

I am asking for continued prayer for Jordan; that he continues to excel at his new school (academics and athletics) and that he will have his choice between several colleges. Additionally, I ask that God will lead him to choose the right college to attend.

Thank you!


----------



## Sashaa08

Deut. 28: 1-13 
1 If you fully obey the Lord your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations on earth. 2 All these blessings will come on you and accompany you if you obey the Lord your God:

3 You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. ( for my traveling sisters! )

4 The fruit of your womb will be blessed (for the mothers and mothers to be ), and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock—the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks.

5 Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed.

6 YOU WILL BE BLESSED WHEN YOU COME IN AND BLESSED WHEN YOU GO OUT.

7 The Lord will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven.

8 The Lord will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The Lord your God will bless you in the land he is giving you.

9 The Lord will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath, if you keep the commands of the Lord your God and walk in obedience to him. 10 Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the Lord, and they will fear you. 11 The Lord will grant you abundant prosperity—in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground—in the land he swore to your ancestors to give you.

12 The Lord will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. 13 The Lord will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the Lord your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom.

Isaiah 41:10

10 So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## Shimmie

Father God... thank you for our beautiful sisters on the Prayer Line.   

Tonight we were blessed by the presence of donna894, Sashaa08, mst1908, and ultrasuede, Health&hair28... so precious and pure in heart they are.   

They are so strong and filled to overflowing with your love and power.   Father bless each one of them and all that they desire in their hearts.    Keep them safe from the evil one and give them the knowledge and the grace to always be sure of who you are and what you have planned for them.

Thank you for their Prayers of *Interception*... heading off the enemy before he has a chance to enter in.   

Father we thank you for all of the members of this forum and their loved ones.  Let them be healed and well and blessed and surrounded by and filled with your love.  Bless their homes and finances, their bodies strong and healthy and their lives protected from all harm and danger.   Surround them with your peace and knowledge and yield unto you...in total being.

In Jesus' Name, I pray... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Deut. 28: 1-13
> 
> *1 If you fully obey the Lord your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations on earth*.
> 
> *2 All these blessings will come on you and accompany you if you obey the Lord your God:*
> 
> *3 You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. ( for my traveling sisters! )*
> 
> *4 The fruit of your womb will be blessed (for the mothers and mothers to be ), and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock—the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks.*
> 
> 5 Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed.
> 
> *
> 6 YOU WILL BE BLESSED WHEN YOU COME IN AND BLESSED WHEN YOU GO OUT.*
> 
> 7 The Lord will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven.
> 
> 8 The Lord will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The Lord your God will bless you in the land he is giving you.
> 
> *9 The Lord will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath*, if you keep the commands of the Lord your God and walk in obedience to him. 10 Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the Lord, and they will fear you. 11 The Lord will grant you abundant prosperity—in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground—in the land he swore to your ancestors to give you.
> 
> *12 The Lord will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. 13 The Lord will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the Lord your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom*.
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> 
> *10 So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
> I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand*.



Saasha, thank you so much for you loving obedience to the Holy Spirit.  This is a on time message, straight from God's heart through yours.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Saasha, thank you so much for you loving obedience to the Holy Spirit.  This is a on time message, straight from God's heart through yours.



To God be the glory! There is power in His Word!


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Thanks again ladies, for all the beautiful scriptures and prayers on Thursday!!
It was a blessing as usual. Very powerful indeed 

Praise God!

Blessings to all of you :blowkiss:

-LoveAboveAll-


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Thanks again ladies, for all the beautiful scriptures and prayers on Thursday!!
> It was a blessing as usual. Very powerful indeed
> 
> Praise God!
> 
> Blessings to all of you :blowkiss:
> 
> -LoveAboveAll-



LoveAboveAll... you are dear to the heart of God, far deeper than any issue of life.   Always you are in His heart and the prayers of Jesus who is forever interceding for you and He is never untouched by your deepest heartfelt feelings.


----------



## Laela

Prayer warriors,

Please keep in prayer the children of Uganda and this nation as a whole; that child sacrifices through witchcraft/superstition cease... there are still people on earth who either don't believe or don't know that Jesus paid the ultimate price... please pray for healing on this land, to root up the love of money...which causes all kinds of evil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1RL3VsUqhs


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Prayer warriors,
> 
> Please keep in prayer the children of Uganda and this nation as a whole; that child sacrifices through witchcraft/superstition cease... there are still people on earth who either don't believe or don't know that Jesus paid the ultimate price... please pray for healing on this land, to root up the love of money...which causes all kinds of evil.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1RL3VsUqhs



Most definitely praying for this Laela.   I will post the prayer later.   

Just wanted to thank you for making us aware of this.  And indeed it shall come to an utter end, in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh...

Praying for your sister, that this will be a light and the love which draws her unto Jesus.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures:*

Angels:   I knew God wouldn't let me down.   Each week, I seek God for a message to share with you, a message of love and encouragement.   For the past few days, I have been battling with a headache, needless to say, I couldn't think / or should I say, I didn't feel like thinking.  I just wanted that headache to go away.    

This morning, I asked God to give me a message:  "Lord what do you want me to share tonight?"    Well Angels,  God never fails.    Here it is, just for each of you:

_"See to it, that you're not troubled".  _

Matthew 24:6 (KJV)

_And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, *but the end is not yet*._

Angels, there are so many 'bad reports', so many eery voices, voices that seek to take away our choices of enjoying God's peace.   Nevertheless, God said, when you shall hear of these things.... See to it that you are not troubled.  

I love the scripture in I Corinthians 4:8-10  (KJV)

_We are troubled on every side, yet not distressed; we are perplexed, but not in despair; Persecuted, but not forsaken; cast down, but not destroyed;

Always bearing about in the body the dying of the Lord Jesus, that the life also of Jesus might be made manifest in our body._

No matter what we hear, we bear in our hearts the body and the love of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has been made manifest in our hearts, and minds and in our bodies.    We have Jesus upon whom to maintain our focus and no matter what goes on or what we hear... we fear not, for God is in us and in Him we survive, we triumph, we prevail... always. 

Is there a threatening situation at the door of your peaceful dwelling, meaning the door of your heart and mind?   Is something robbing you of your peace and attacking the very soundness of your mind?   Do you have a headache ...  (I had to put that in ... ).   Seriously, what is threatening your peace, your home, your loved ones, your finances?  

God says to you in Isaiah 7:4...(KJV)

_.... 'Be careful, keep calm and don't be afraid. Do not lose heart because of these two smoldering stubs of firewood--because of the fierce anger of Rezin and Aram and of the son of Remaliah._

God says, do not lose heart because of what you've heard... do not fear what you fear...  (I know, a double entendre).   But yes, do not fear what you fear.   For God says, as threatening as it appears, it cannot hurt you.

Verse 7 in Isaiah 7 says:   _This shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass. _

Don't you love it?  Don't  you just love God's unfailing and on time words of His truth.  God loves you and knows you and has you in the palm of His loving and protective hands... always.

So when you hear of these things, however fearful they may be, no matter what they are, be it in your personal life and space, or in the world news or political vapors...

As it says in Romans 8:31 (KJV)

_What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us? With God on our side, we cannot be denied. _

The Message for tonight and beyond; for it bears no expiration:

"See to it, that you're not troubled."   For your Redemption draweth nigh.

I love you, Precious Ladies (and to the Gentlemen, unspoken, yet represented).    I love each of you.

Be Blessed... Received it.   See to it that you're not troubled.  Not today, nor any day; for the end (of you) is not... yet.  You've got some big living to do here on earth.   Jesus said, _'Occupy til I Come'_.    All for the glory of God. 

In Jesus' Name.  Amen and Amen.  

Love Always, 
Shimmie  :Rose:


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie u blessed me.......my sister had a mastectomy today and we have been laughing, praying and singing to the glory of God all day!!!!!!   She is out of surgery and things went perfectly.  TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Thank you Shimmie and everyone that prayed for me. I got into nursing school! I couldn't be more happier. Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> Shimmie u blessed me.......my sister had a mastectomy today and we have been laughing, praying and singing to the glory of God all day!!!!!!   She is out of surgery and things went perfectly.  TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!!!!!



OH Praise God... Praise God, Praise God.   Sweetie I am so happy.  It is YOU who's blessing ME.   

For your sister...   :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

pookaloo83 said:


> Thank you Shimmie and everyone that prayed for me. I got into nursing school! I couldn't be more happier. Thank you.



 pookaloo83...    

Congratulations Sweetheart.   You've earned this.  Thank you for allowing us to pray with you.   It's a blessing beyond words.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures (continued)*

From the heart of Health&hair28 ... 

*Psalm 107:1-9*

1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.

2 Let the redeemed of the LORD say so, whom he hath redeemed from the hand of the enemy;

3 And gathered them out of the lands, from the east, and from the west, from the north, and from the south.

4 They wandered in the wilderness in a solitary way; they found no city to dwell in. 

5 Hungry and thirsty, their soul fainted in them. 

6 Then they cried unto the LORD in their trouble, and he delivered them out of their distresses.

7 And he led them forth by the right way, that they might go to a city of habitation.

*8 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!*

9 For he satisfieth the longingsoul, and filleth the hungry soul with goodness.


Lord God... Lord God in Heaven Above.  Our souls will not faint within us.  For we praise you for your constant love and goodness and for your wonderful works to each of us, the children of men and all of our children.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen.


----------



## Missy25

Hi ladies! I have a prayer request. I will be applying for two positions tomorrow and I am praying that I  get an offer fairly quickly. Also pray that I get accepted to the best out of two or three schools that I will be applying to for Fall 2013 matriculation. Thank you.


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Thanks again pretty ladies, for blessing my heart with love and peace on the PL!
Love always to all of you. 

now, going back to sleep....

-LoveAboveAll-


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Thanks again pretty ladies, for blessing my heart with love and peace on the PL!
> Love always to all of you.
> 
> now, going back to sleep....
> 
> -LoveAboveAll-



Sweet Sleep Precious Sister...


----------



## Shimmie

*Important Update to the Prayer Line Schedule:*




















  

_*Our New Prayer Schedule *_

_Effective:  Thursday, October 11, 2012​_
*Thursday Evenings 

9:00 til 9:30 p.m.​​*
_Eastern Standard Time_​
Praising God for all of His Goodness unto us ... Amen and Amen

Love and more love to each of you.  Beyond words, more love.  


*Call in Number: 916-233-2999  

Access Code: 523054 *

*Note:* _ Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _

​

*Prayer Requests: *

*For Anyone and Everyone: *

Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread. 

*ALL Prayer Requests are Welcome  *

You do not have to be a Christian to ask us to pray for you.  

*God Loves YOU.* 

Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer. 

​

_Love and blessings to all... _


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture:*

Ezekiel 37:1-14

*"The Hand of the Lord is Upon You --- No Dry Promises or Dreams ."*.


The hand of the Lord was on me, and he brought me out by the Spirit of the Lord and set me in the middle of a valley; it was full of bones. 2 He led me back and forth among them, and I saw a great many bones on the floor of the valley, bones that were very dry. 

*3 He asked me, “Son of man, can these bones live?”*

I said, “Sovereign Lord, you alone know.”

4 Then he said to me, “Prophesy to these bones and say to them, ‘Dry bones, hear the word of the Lord! 

5 This is what the Sovereign Lord says to these bones: I will make breath[a] enter you, and you will come to life. 

6 I will attach tendons to you and make flesh come upon you and cover you with skin; I will put breath in you, and you will come to life. Then you will know that I am the Lord.’”

7 So I prophesied as I was commanded. And as I was prophesying, there was a noise, a rattling sound, and the bones came together, bone to bone. 8 I looked, and tendons and flesh appeared on them and skin covered them, but there was no breath in them.

9 *Then he said to me, “Prophesy to the breath; prophesy,* son of man, and say to it, 

*‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: Come, breath, from the four winds and breathe into these slain, that they may live.’” *

*10 So I prophesied as he commanded me, and breath entered them; they came to life and stood up on their feet—a vast army.*

11 Then he said to me: “Son of man, these bones are the people of Israel. They say, ‘Our bones are dried up and our hope is gone; we are cut off.’ 

12 Therefore prophesy and say to them: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: *My people, I am going to open your graves and bring you up from them*; I will bring you back to the land of Israel. 

13 Then you, my people, will know that I am the Lord, when I open your graves and bring you up from them. 

*14  I will put my Spirit in you and you will live, and I will settle you in your own land. Then you will know that I the Lord have spoken, and I have done it, declares the Lord.’”*

:Rose: ------------------------------------------------ :Rose:​
It's not over... the dreams, the hopes, your prayers, your stand upon God's Word and His promises... it's not over.   For God is bringing what was once dead, out from the graves of what was once considered defeat; once considered dead and gone... God has raised them up to live again and to give all Glory unto Him.  

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   :Rose:

Love,
Shimmie....


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Thanks again for the scripture and prayer Shimmie

I had to hang up early during prayer, as my phone was making crazy noises. I was afraid that I would disturb everyone else.  Don't know if anyone else heard it or if it was just my phone? Let me know.

Blessings to all 

-LoveAboveAll-


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Thanks again for the scripture and prayer Shimmie
> 
> I had to hang up early during prayer, as my phone was making crazy noises. I was afraid that I would disturb everyone else.  Don't know if anyone else heard it or if it was just my phone? Let me know.
> 
> Blessings to all
> 
> -LoveAboveAll-



Hi LoveAboveAll.... 

Please don't ever 'fret' about your phone.  It's calling from across the wide open sea, so sometimes 'fuzzy' noises are going to occur.   

Your calls are worth golden millions and your heart and faith added to the others outweigh any scale of measure; for you are a rare and precious treasure in the heart of God and those who love and surround you in prayer.


----------



## loolalooh

..........


----------



## Sashaa08

Praise Report!! The young man we prayed for last week who was being prevented from seeing his daughter just reported back. He went to court and the mother had a change of heart-he has visitation twice a week and they plan to increase the visitation as she gets older. God is able!!


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Hi Ladies.  I am forever grateful that we have this prayer team.
> 
> I am already sending up prayers to the Lord but ask for your agreement.  I am requesting prayer for healing and closing of my heart to a certain man.  Him and I have been "on and off" for some time, and I finally walked away for good last week.  So, I pray for healing and closing of my heart.  I also pray for emotional and mental protection.  This individual likes to torment me any chance he gets.
> 
> Thank you in advance, ladies.



loolalooh... :Rose:

I went through this with my first husband... then one day, *the last day*, I remember walking away from him.  Allowing him to pack  his things, him dragging the packing process thinking that I would be crying like before.  However, I was tired of crying.  I just didn't care.    

On this day, our babies (our two children - then our son, age 3 1/2 and our daughter 15 months) were napping.   I packed a diaper bag; made sure I had extra money in my purse.    Then, I gently woke up my babies, dressed them and I left the house.    I left him there, ironing his clothes, as he was stilll vainly prolonging his leaving, in an attempt to give me more time to 'cry' and ask him not to leave.   

I didn't cry, I didn't care.   On the other side of my life, I could see something so precious, I saw peace and calm, no more of his childish antics.   I was free.   Free is what I wanted and needed to be.  That and my babies, were my focus.   I left, giving him time to finish packing and to leave me forever, as he had said.   

I left, took my babies for a wonderful and peaceful evening away from him.  It was wonderful... the peace and the calm quiet.   My babies were soooo good.  Their little eyes were happy and smiling at me as they enjoyed sharing an order of fries.  I laughed at my babygirl trying to sip the milkshake from my straw.  It was a 'new' experience for her.   I still remember how her little mouth and cheeks would puff trying to pull the thick milkshake from the straw.   I finally fed to her with a spoon.   She loved it.   My son, so little, yet such a little man; he too, enjoyed the milkshake and his fries.    My babies and I were at peace.

That night I went back home to an empty house; a house empty of strife and contention and yelling and fighting.   There was peace.    I put my babies in bed with me.   I woke up the next morning, feeling soooo free and happy.   

loolalooh, I never looked back.  I couldn't, what was in back of me, was not healthy, it wasn't what I wanted.   I was looking 'forward'... for that forward focus was full of peace.  

Precious Loolalooh, look at the forward of where you want to be... 'the forward of being 'Free'.   Free to love and to be happy with someone who has been molded by the hands and the heart of God, just for you.   

Look forward to being that free woman of God who no longer is held captive by dead works of the enemy, who had set a trap for you emotionally, in an attempt to bind you away from what God truly has for you in this life.  

Look forward and live in the presence of it... for God is there, keeping you 'Free'.    

In Jesus' Name, Father God in Heaven, thank you for the love and the life that you have designed for precious Loolalooh; you will never forsake her and you will keep her and guide her and make her see, indeed you have made her 'free'.    With all of our hearts we believe, we receive, we pray... 

Forever, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Praise Report!! The young man we prayed for last week who was being prevented from seeing his daughter just reported back. He went to court and the mother had a change of heart-he has visitation twice a week and they plan to increase the visitation as she gets older. God is able!!



Ohhhhh God is so awesome and so loving.   This child needs her Daddy and God saw to it, that it would come to be and always be.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.   

Thank you Sashaa08 for sharing this encouraging testimony.   Men... Black Men do INDEED love and take care of their children.   They truly do.


----------



## loolalooh

Awww, Thank you for sharing your story and Thank you for saying a prayer for me, Shimmie!!   This really touched me.  Thanks again.  Amen!



Shimmie said:


> loolalooh... :Rose:
> 
> I went through this with my first husband... then one day, *the last day*, I remember walking away from him.  Allowing him to pack  his things, him dragging the packing process thinking that I would be crying like before.  However, I was tired of crying.  I just didn't care.
> 
> On this day, our babies (our two children - then our son, age 3 1/2 and our daughter 15 months) were napping.   I packed a diaper bag; made sure I had extra money in my purse.    Then, I gently woke up my babies, dressed them and I left the house.    I left him there, ironing his clothes, as he was stilll vainly prolonging his leaving, in an attempt to give me more time to 'cry' and ask him not to leave.
> 
> I didn't cry, I didn't care.   On the other side of my life, I could see something so precious, I saw peace and calm, no more of his childish antics.   I was free.   Free is what I wanted and needed to be.  That and my babies, were my focus.   I left, giving him time to finish packing and to leave me forever, as he had said.
> 
> I left, took my babies for a wonderful and peaceful evening away from him.  It was wonderful... the peace and the calm quiet.   My babies were soooo good.  Their little eyes were happy and smiling at me as they enjoyed sharing an order of fries.  I laughed at my babygirl trying to sip the milkshake from my straw.  It was a 'new' experience for her.   I still remember how her little mouth and cheeks would puff trying to pull the thick milkshake from the straw.   I finally fed to her with a spoon.   She loved it.   My son, so little, yet such a little man; he too, enjoyed the milkshake and his fries.    My babies and I were at peace.
> 
> That night I went back home to an empty house; a house empty of strife and contention and yelling and fighting.   There was peace.    I put my babies in bed with me.   I woke up the next morning, feeling soooo free and happy.
> 
> loolalooh, I never looked back.  I couldn't, what was in back of me, was not healthy, it wasn't what I wanted.   I was looking 'forward'... for that forward focus was full of peace.
> 
> Precious Loolalooh, look at the forward of where you want to be... 'the forward of being 'Free'.   Free to love and to be happy with someone who has been molded by the hands and the heart of God, just for you.
> 
> Look forward to being that free woman of God who no longer is held captive by dead works of the enemy, who had set a trap for you emotionally, in an attempt to bind you away from what God truly has for you in this life.
> 
> Look forward and live in the presence of it... for God is there, keeping you 'Free'.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Father God in Heaven, thank you for the love and the life that you have designed for precious Loolalooh; you will never forsake her and you will keep her and guide her and make her see, indeed you have made her 'free'.    With all of our hearts we believe, we receive, we pray...
> 
> Forever, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  "Prayer Line at Nine"  :Rose:
*
Tonight's Scripture:*

I love this Word;  Angels, it's from I Samuel 14:6-7

6) _And Jonathan said to the young man that bare his armour, Come, and let us go over unto the garrison of these uncircumcised: it may be that the LORD will work for us: for there is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few. _

7) _"Do all that you have in mind," his armor-bearer said. "Go ahead; I am with you heart and soul."_

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

Are you 'Few'? 

As I was reading I Samuel 14, I noticed how the men simply talked to God; asked them a question and God ANSWERED them.   He answered them, 'just like that'.  Amazing... And He still answers us, just like that. 

I could 'run' with this scripture.    You may feel as if it's you 'alone' and you are facing a battle that you cannot win; that the enemy before you is far too strong; and that the situation has endured far too long.     

Not so... So, not so.  

In this chapter, two men, Jonathan and his armour bearer, alone, confronted the enemy, the huge giants, the Philistines.  The Phillistines taunted them; made fun of them; dared them to come closer.   Yet they did, and they feared not.  For they knew who was in the battle with them.... The captain of the Hosts... Jesus.   Their enemy fell before them and were slain.  This small army of two men, were able to destroy 20 men, all by themselves... with God. 

How many are with you?  How short is your bank account?  How much of a stretch does the gas in your car have extend to get you through this week, of travel, errands, picking up the children, getting hubby to work, you to school, or just to the corner to make it home?   

How far can you stretch that perm?     Hey, it's LHCF.  

Whatever it is, that it seems that not one man can do, that you alone cannot imagine victory, let alone accomplishment...

It doesn't matter if it's only you, for God will ensure your victory, whether it be by many or by few, remember these words...

".... for there is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few."  

_"Few You" _is not defeated.  

_Jesus looked at them and said, "With man this is impossible, but with God all things are possible."  ( Matthew 19:26)_

Blessings and Love,

Shimmie...


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Thank you Shimmie for the Word!!

So encouraging to read as I go to sleep... 
Will meditate on it tomorrow when I wake up.
I have an early meeting at work tomorrow, and a long day ahead, so I probably won't make it tonight... 

Please keep me covered up in prayer, as always!

Love and blessings to each and everyone of you beautiful ladies on the prayer line.

:blowkiss: -LoveAboveAll-


----------



## loolalooh

Posting from my phone. Hi Ladies. Please pray for me concerning my research. I won't type much but pray that the Lord give me the necessary wisdom to start, perform, and complete it. My brain had gone into a researcher's block, if that's a word. I'm mentally stuck, but I know God can help me. Please agree with me in prauing for this.

In other news, I have a small praise report. I'll post it after I get my laptop back.

Lastly, I want to thank you ladies again for this.prayer thread and prayer line. Interceding for others is no small task at all. I am grateful for you prayerful women.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Posting from my phone. Hi Ladies. Please pray for me concerning my research. I won't type much but pray that the Lord give me the necessary wisdom to start, perform, and complete it. My brain had gone into a researcher's block, if that's a word. I'm mentally stuck, but I know God can help me. Please agree with me in prauing for this.
> 
> In other news, I have a small praise report. I'll post it after I get my laptop back.
> 
> Lastly, I want to thank you ladies again for this.prayer thread and prayer line. Interceding for others is no small task at all. I am grateful for you prayerful women.



Father God, we thank you with our hearts full of love, for giving loolalooh peace and that at the 'appointed' time, that she will take no thought nor fear, nor worry for what she is to say or write, for the Holy Spirit will speak to heart and the right answers will flow and you will bring to her rememberance all that needs to be answered in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayer and Scriptures:*

In Light of the Storm (Hurricane Sandy and the Church shooting which occurred;  for all Church members and their loved ones; the members of this entire forum; Our President Obama and his family, to be guarded in divine safety be it a storm, an intended intruder, a mentally distraught person(s) ...

*Hedge of Protection*

Father, in the name of Jesus, we lift up the Body of Christ to You and pray a hedge of protection around them and their families and loved ones. We thank You, Father, that You are a wall of fire round about them all, including our President Obama and his family; and that you set Your angels round about us all.

We will say of You, Lord, You are our refuge and fortress, in You will we trust. You cover us with Your feathers, and under Your wings shall we trust.

We shall not be afraid of the terror by night or the arrow that flies by day. Only with our eyes will we behold and see the reward of the wicked.

Because we have made You, Lord, our refuge and fortress, no evil shall befall us nor our loved ones, no accident will overtake us — neither shall any plague or calamity come near us. For you give Your angels charge over us to keep us in all Your ways.

Father, because You have set Your love upon us, therefore will You deliver us. We shall call upon You, and You will answer us. You will be with us in trouble and will satisfy us with a long life and show us, ALL Your salvation. 

Not a hair of our heads shall perish.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.

*Prayer Source:*   From the Book:  Prayers that availeth much, by Germaine Copeland / 

I'ts been _personalized_ / (I added words) for our forum members and President Obama and his family.  


*Scripture References:*

Ezekiel 22:30 Psalm 91:4,5 AMP
Zechariah 2:5 Psalm 91:8-11 AMP
Psalm 34:7 Psalm 91:14-16 AMP
Psalm 91:1,2 AMP Luke 21:18


----------



## Shimmie

Lovingly Shared by Nice & Wavy:   A word from God so on time... Praise God.


----------



## Missy25

Hi everyone,  I'm not working tonight so I'll be on the call!


----------



## mst1908

Hello ladies,

Here are the scriptures I read on tonight's prayer line regarding PEACE.

Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. ~John 14:27 

And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body, and be ye thankful. ~ Colossians 3:15

And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and mind through Christ Jesus. ~Philippians 4:7

BlackHairDiva

Be encouraged! Never get tired of doing what is right. God has not forgotten about you. I understand that unfair things are going on at your job. I can promise you that God is not asleep he sees what's happening. Your hard work will not go unnoticed!

Sorry if there are any typos. I don't have the internet at home and I'm typing this on my cellphone.

God Bless,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

Scriptures for Marriages Where Adultery has taken place...

1.  Cast the bond woman out; the woman not married to your husband, cast her out in Jesus' Name.

Scripture:

*Galatians 4:30 *

_Nevertheless what saith the scripture? Cast out the bondwoman and her son: for the son of the bondwoman shall not be heir with the son of the freewoman._

2.  Rebuke the spirit of Jezebel...

Scripture:

*Revelation 2:20 –*

_Notwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest (tolerate) that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols._

*Ezekiel 12:24 *

_"For there shall be no more any false, empty, and fruitless vision or flattering divination in the house of Israel. 25) For I am the Lord; I will speak, and the word that I shall speak shall be performed (come to pass); it shall be no more delayed or prolonged for in your days, O rebellious house, I will speak the word and will perform it, says the Lord God."_

3.  His (Scripture reads 'her') lovers will reject him.

*Hosea 2:5b-7*

_She said, ‘I will go after my lovers,who give me my food and my water, my wool and my linen, my olive oil and my drink.’

6 Therefore I will block her path with thornbushes; I will wall her in so that she cannot find her way.

7 She will chase after her lovers but not catch them, she will look for them but not find them.  Then she will say, ‘I will go back to my husband as at first,
for then I was better off than now._’

4. God will give him a new heart...

*Ezekiel 36:26*

_I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh._ 

God's Ordain (and Protection) for Marriages - One Man - One Woman:

*Genesis 2:21-25*

_21 And the Lord God caused a deep sleep to fall on Adam, and he slept; and He took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh in its place. 22 Then the rib which the Lord God had taken from man He made into a woman, and He brought her to the man.

23 And Adam said:

“This is now bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh;
She shall be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man.”

24 Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and they shall become one flesh.

25 And they were both naked, the man and his wife, and were not ashamed._

*Jesus Confirms the Definition of Marriage*

*Mark 10:5-9*

*Jesus replied. “But at the beginning of creation God ‘made them male and female.’a ‘For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh.’ So they are no longer two, but one. Therefore what God has joined together, let man not separate.”*


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here are the scriptures I read on tonight's prayer line regarding PEACE.
> 
> Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. ~John 14:27
> 
> And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body, and be ye thankful. ~ Colossians 3:15
> 
> And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and mind through Christ Jesus. ~Philippians 4:7
> 
> BlackHairDiva
> 
> Be encouraged! Never get tired of doing what is right. God has not forgotten about you. I understand that unfair things are going on at your job. I can promise you that God is not asleep he sees what's happening. Your hard work will not go unnoticed!
> 
> Sorry if there are any typos. I don't have the internet at home and I'm typing this on my cellphone.
> 
> God Bless,
> Maria



Maria... THANK YOU SO MUCH!  These are right on time.


----------



## Miss Kane

Thanks Ladies for all of your prayers for my mom. Her biopsy results came back today. I am grateful to say that she is cancer free. GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Shimmie

Miss Kane said:


> Thanks Ladies for all of your prayers for my mom. Her biopsy results came back today. I am grateful to say that she is cancer free. GOD IS GOOD!



God is so very good, indeed.  Thank you for blessing us with is wonderful news. Health&hair28 and TraciChanel will be so happy to hear of this praise report.   They faithfully held you in prayer.


----------



## Missy25

Hi everyone, I'm requesting prayer for my 9-year-old neice N.D.  She went to the doctor recently and he said she was on her way to developing pneumonia.  I'm praying that God heals her of this and other symptoms that seem to point to allergies and asthma but she hasn't been diagnosed with asthma.  She does seem to experience those symptoms when the seasons change, the same way I did growing up due to my asthma and allergies.  Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm requesting prayer for my 9-year-old neice N.D.  She went to the doctor recently and he said she was on her way to developing pneumonia.  I'm praying that God heals her of this and other symptoms that seem to point to allergies and asthma but she hasn't been diagnosed with asthma.  She does seem to experience those symptoms when the seasons change, the same way I did growing up due to my asthma and allergies.  Thank you!



Prescious Missy25...

Father I thank you for healing and protecting this little girl; heal her lungs, her air ways and her brochial area; heal every area of her body, and protect her from any and all infections and harmful bacteria.   

Thank you that pneumonia has no place in her body, this disease is not a part of her design; she is perfection created and designed by you and you alone.   Bless her father and keep her and restore her to full health and energy; let her be a happy little girl who is able to grow and develop as you intended for her.    Keep away the harmful allergens, including smokers and other pollutants in the atmosphere around her.   Keep her safe from it all. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Missy25

Thak you Shimmie (I don't know how to do Mentions)! :blowkiss: I'll be spending the day with her tomorrow and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Thak you Shimmie (I don't know how to do Mentions)! :blowkiss: I'll be spending the day with her tomorrow and I will keep you updated.



Still praying that all is well, in Jesus' Name.  Amen.


----------



## Missy25

Thank you so much! I'm with her now. She's feeling much better. She just practiced her piano lessons. I praise God for His faithfulness.  When I got here this morning my sister told me that my niece didn't cough much last night and she hasn't coughed  at all hardlysince I've been here.  Thank you again for praying for her.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm with her now. She's feeling much better. She just practiced her piano lessons. I praise God for His faithfulness.  When I got here this morning my sister told me that my niece didn't cough much last night and she hasn't coughed  at all hardlysince I've been here.  Thank you again for praying for her.



Praise God... thanks for the update.  Give her a great big hug.


----------



## Missy25

Will Do! (((((hugs))))))


----------



## Shimmie

*Important Update:

Due to the east coast storm and possible power outtages,  the Prayer Line for Thursday, November 1, 2012 will begin at 9:30 p.m. instead of 9:00 p.m.   

Your Prayer Host will be Sashaa08  

Please check this Prayer Thread often for further updates. 

Thank you, Angels  *​


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Prayer request for the hurricane victims. People are still trapped and live wires are in some areas. 


Pray that the proper funds and support are sent to the right places and people.


Pray for the rescuers as well, they need protection and wisdom.


----------



## Shimmie

Health&hair28 said:


> Prayer request for the hurricane victims. People are still trapped and live wires are in some areas.
> 
> 
> Pray that the proper funds and support are sent to the right places and people.
> 
> 
> Pray for the rescuers as well, they need protection and wisdom.



Amen... Health&hair28... Amen.

Father, so many are suffering as a result of this disaster.  We come before you on behalf of all, that you are there restoring, heatlh, safety, housing, fiances, medical treatment and a safe and happy shelter from further storms in Jesus' Name.  

Father, please heal all who have lost loved ones.  We plead your healing presence over the broken hearts and sorrows of these precious lives who once were and are now not there.   Give the families and loved ones the comfort and the peace which will see them through all of this, in Jesus' Name.

Father thank you for the 'Rescue Heros' for Hero's they truly are.  Thank you for putting your heart and spirit within them, all for surely they have sacrified much, to be true instruments of you and extending your loving heart and hand to those in need.  

Father for those who are 'lost' in debris, fearing that they will not be found, please send your recue team of angels leading others to find them.  Let those who have been trapped and confined to find a peace and a calm within them, in spite of the unrest which may surround them.   Give them your whispered, yet strong assurance that you are there and that they shall not die but live and give you the glory for it, in Jesus' Name.

Father those who have lost much, double their faith to believe that you have not and will never fail them.  Allow them to take their eyes from the material losses and see the Heavenly gain which only you can and surely WILL provide.  The blessings you have for them, you shall not hide.   Let their hearts rejoice and be grateful unto you. 

Bless and keep them all, Father, bless them beyond any material recovery.  Bless them to know above and beyond that you are the Lord, the Lord God above who loves them and keeps them no matter what.  

Bless them Father in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Looking forward to praying with my sisters at 9:30PM EST TONIGHT!

*Tonight's Scripture:*

*Psalm 37: 1-4
Do not fret because of those who are evil
or be envious of those who do wrong;
for like the grass they will soon wither,
like green plants they will soon die away. 
Trust in the Lord and do good;
dwell in the land and enjoy safe pasture.
Take delight in the Lord,
and he will give you the desires of your heart.*


*A lot of us are dealing with struggles in our households and conflicts at work. Lots of uncertainty, frustration, and confusion. We are being treated unfairly, mistreated, or misunderstood. On the surface, it may appear as if nothing is changing and that you just have to "tolerate/put up with it." But we walk by faith and not by what we can see or even what we feel! Keep being that light in dark places and God will not only supply your needs but even the desires of your hearts can be yours. Is nothing too hard for God?*


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Amen and thanks for posting this beautiful scripture Sashaa08
So spot-on, right-on-time for me.

Keep me in your prayers tonight, that God may keep my focus on Him, and that I may be His light in all the dark places. 

Blessings, :blowkiss:

-LoveAboveAll-


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

i'm on but for some reason you can't hear me....thank for for all the prayers tonight ...be blessed Sasha & Shimmie & Donna


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> i'm on but for some reason you can't hear me....thank for for all the prayers tonight ...be blessed Sasha & Shimmie & Donna



Hey Love....  thank you for joining us.   

Sashaa08 was on Firryahhhh.   She is so gifted and annointed.


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Amen and thanks for posting this beautiful scripture Sashaa08
> So spot-on, right-on-time for me.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers tonight, that God may keep my focus on Him, and that I may be His light in all the dark places.
> 
> Blessings, :blowkiss:
> 
> -LoveAboveAll-



  We have you covered...  

Sweet sleep


----------



## Missy25

Thanks for posting tonight's scripture and the encouraging message, I really needed it.  I feel as though I told you what I was going through and you posted that message just for me!  I was working tonight, can't wait to be off so I can call in again!


----------



## Sashaa08

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> i'm on but for some reason you can't hear me....thank for for all the prayers tonight ...be blessed Sasha & Shimmie & Donna



Even if we couldn't hear you, you were right there praying along with us!


----------



## Sashaa08

Missy25 said:


> Thanks for posting tonight's scripture and the encouraging message, I really needed it.  I feel as though I told you what I was going through and you posted that message just for me!  I was working tonight, can't wait to be off so I can call in again!



To God be the Glory! He is ALWAYS on time. I am so blessed by the annointed, powerful women in this forum-it is just incredible how God speaks to us and through us. Join the line whenever you can, I always feel like I am missing out when I can't call in.


----------



## Sashaa08

Sashaa08 said:


> To God be the Glory! He is ALWAYS on time. I am so blessed by the annointed, powerful women in this forum-it is just incredible how God speaks to us and through us. Join the line whenever you can, I always feel like I am missing out when I can't call in.





Shimmie said:


> Hey Love....  thank you for joining us.
> 
> Sashaa08 was on Firryahhhh.   She is so gifted and annointed.



Me on fire?! What happened to little Miss "I can barely speak my voice is going to go out at any minute"?!  Woman you prayed so hard, til I had to stand up!  I was tempted to collect an offering via paypal LOL!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Me on fire?! What happened to little Miss "I can barely speak my voice is going to go out at any minute"?!  Woman you prayed so hard, til I had to stand up!  I was tempted to collect an offering via paypal LOL!





Your fire lit my fire and then.... the flame took over.  

Thanks so much again.   You really shared the heart of God.  I have to call you, Pastor Sashaa...   

Your parents and your Pastors have to be so proud of you.  I mean this sincerely.  

There was absolutely no way that I was able to handle the Prayer Line without your Minstry.    Sashaa08, thank you again and again.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I sure was...




Sashaa08 said:


> Even if we couldn't hear you, you were right there praying along with us!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I sure was...



   I could feel those strong praises; higher than the mountains.  Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Looking forward to the prayer line tomorrow. Isn't it our one-year anniversary?!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Looking forward to the prayer line tomorrow. Isn't it our one-year anniversary?!



  You Remembered ...  

Yes, today, November 7, 2012 is our one year anniversary.   

So tomorrow we celebrate...

I'll be on at 9... p.m. (easterrn)


----------



## Shimmie

on the





We had our first prayer session on Tuesday, November 7, 2011 and today is our first anniversary.

Tomorrow night (Thursday, November 8, 2012) 

at 9:00 p.m. (eastern time) 

  We celebrate.  

Please join us for prayers and joy and giving God the praise for gracing His presence among us.    To God be the glory... forever and ever,  Amen. 

Call in Number: 916-233-2999 

Access Code: 523054 

  Come join us... ​


----------



## Sashaa08

I gotta be honest. When God first lead me to these passages, I was not too excited about it. I wanted a festive passage, talking about feasts and rejoicing in light of our anniversary. But as He began speaking, I got more excited about this passage-I hope it blesses you! 

 *Isaiah 37: 6-7
‘This is what the LORD says: Do not be afraid of what you have heard—those words with which the underlings of the king of Assyria have blasphemed me. 
Listen! When he hears a certain report, I will make him want to return to his own country, and there I will have him cut down with the sword.’” *
Somebody is talking mess about you and perhaps issuing threats about what they are going to do to you or what will happen to you. It could even be the enemy putting thoughts in your head. In this passage a powerful king has issued a threat to King Hezekiah and Jerusalem; in fact this king has already destroyed other nations and when Jerusalem learns that they are next on his hit list, they are filled with dread. In fact the king tells King Hezekiah, “don’t let your God fool you-the other nations weren’t saved by their gods and neither will Jerusalem.” 

Isn’t this just like the enemy? When God sends you an encouraging word that everything will go okay, the enemy wants to make you feel that you are foolish to believe that you will be spared, that you will be saved. But God is saying that He will return that threat back to its origin; not only that, but that your enemy will be cut down on his own home turf. In front of all the people she/he was bragging to about how you would be defeated-THOSE will be the people who will see their demise.  And this best part? God will do it Himself! :notworthy

King Hezekiah prays:
 *Isaiah 37:20
20 Now, LORD our God, deliver us from his hand, so that all the kingdoms of the earth may know that you, LORD, are the only God.”*

The Lord answers:
 *Isaiah 37: 33-35
“He will not enter this city or shoot an arrow here.
He will not come before it with shield or build a siege ramp against it.
34 By the way that he came he will return; he will not enter this city,” declares the LORD.
35 “I will defend this city and save it…” *

God not only promises that Jerusalem will not be destroyed, but that the threat won’t even be allowed to come into their city! God will defend us and save us and render the threats made against us null and void. 
So how does the story end? God killed 185,000 of the enemy’s soldiers *OVERNIGHT*. When they awoke the next day planning to attack Jerusalem, they were surrounded by dead bodies. The king  ran off to Ninevah and days later while he was worshipping one of his idols, his sons found him and killed him. Killed by his own children who used to look up to him and fight along side of him.

Your enemy can try to retreat and run off to avoid the punishment, but they aren’t getting away with anything. God’s word NEVER returns to Him void. The trap the enemy tried to set for you will be the very trap that they stumble into.

You heard what you think you heard and God said exactly what you thought He said. Don’t let the enemy deceive you (“well look at what is happening around you….their god didn’t save them, why would your God save you?”).  God has not aged. He is not old, feeble, or senile. He is a mighty God; mighty and terrible in battle. Who is like our God?! Further, don't let the lapse of time make you lose focus. How quickly did God turn the situation around? *OVERNIGHT!* While your enemy is sleeping, God's plan is already being excuted to perfection. Better yet....while YOU are , beloved, God is handling business on your behalf! 

 Look forward to praying together tonight!


----------



## Laela

Sashaa08... what a WORD today..... 

I am glad to see this Prayer Line has seen a full year...and all the testimonies and encouragement that comes from it. Nothing but good comes from God...  I pray for strenghth for all the prayer leaders and participants..vocal or silent. Where two and three are gathered He is in the midst...


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I gotta be honest. When God first lead me to these passages, I was not too excited about it. I wanted a festive passage, talking about feasts and rejoicing in light of our anniversary. But as He began speaking, I got more excited about this passage-I hope it blesses you!
> 
> *Isaiah 37: 6-7
> ‘This is what the LORD says: Do not be afraid of what you have heard—those words with which the underlings of the king of Assyria have blasphemed me.
> Listen! When he hears a certain report, I will make him want to return to his own country, and there I will have him cut down with the sword.’” *
> Somebody is talking mess about you and perhaps issuing threats about what they are going to do to you or what will happen to you. It could even be the enemy putting thoughts in your head. In this passage a powerful king has issued a threat to King Hezekiah and Jerusalem; in fact this king has already destroyed other nations and when Jerusalem learns that they are next on his hit list, they are filled with dread. In fact the king tells King Hezekiah, “don’t let your God fool you-the other nations weren’t saved by their gods and neither will Jerusalem.”
> 
> Isn’t this just like the enemy? When God sends you an encouraging word that everything will go okay, the enemy wants to make you feel that you are foolish to believe that you will be spared, that you will be saved. But God is saying that He will return that threat back to its origin; not only that, but that your enemy will be cut down on his own home turf. In front of all the people she/he was bragging to about how you would be defeated-THOSE will be the people who will see their demise.  And this best part? God will do it Himself! :notworthy
> 
> King Hezekiah prays:
> *Isaiah 37:20
> 20 Now, LORD our God, deliver us from his hand, so that all the kingdoms of the earth may know that you, LORD, are the only God.”*
> 
> The Lord answers:
> *Isaiah 37: 33-35
> “He will not enter this city or shoot an arrow here.
> He will not come before it with shield or build a siege ramp against it.
> 34 By the way that he came he will return; he will not enter this city,” declares the LORD.
> 35 “I will defend this city and save it…” *
> 
> God not only promises that Jerusalem will not be destroyed, but that the threat won’t even be allowed to come into their city! God will defend us and save us and render the threats made against us null and void.
> So how does the story end? God killed 185,000 of the enemy’s soldiers *OVERNIGHT*. When they awoke the next day planning to attack Jerusalem, they were surrounded by dead bodies. The king  ran off to Ninevah and days later while he was worshipping one of his idols, his sons found him and killed him. Killed by his own children who used to look up to him and fight along side of him.
> 
> Your enemy can try to retreat and run off to avoid the punishment, but they aren’t getting away with anything. God’s word NEVER returns to Him void. The trap the enemy tried to set for you will be the very trap that they stumble into.
> 
> You heard what you think you heard and God said exactly what you thought He said. Don’t let the enemy deceive you (“well look at what is happening around you….their god didn’t save them, why would your God save you?”).  God has not aged. He is not old, feeble, or senile. He is a mighty God; mighty and terrible in battle. Who is like our God?! Further, don't let the lapse of time make you lose focus. How quickly did God turn the situation around? *OVERNIGHT!* While your enemy is sleeping, God's plan is already being excuted to perfection. Better yet....while YOU are , beloved, God is handling business on your behalf!
> 
> Look forward to praying together tonight!



My Lord My God...  What a Word, and so on time.    

Sashaa08, you are annointed with the Gift of Knowledge, Wisdom and Understanding.   For with these gifts you 'know' the voice of God and you have the Wisdom of His Word to share the right message, and you have the understanding heart of compassion for those who need the encouragement to stand upon their faith. 

Thank you so much from the bottom of my and 'our' hearts.  

 

Father thank you for the gift of your daughter Sashaa who takes heed to your Word and reveals it to all who need it.   Bless her abundantly and keep her heart, body and soul, safe and sound and blessed, in Jesus' Name, forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> My Lord My God...  What a Word, and so on time.
> 
> Sashaa08, you are annointed with the Gift of Knowledge, Wisdom and Understanding.   For with these gifts you 'know' the voice of God and you have the Wisdom of His Word to share the right message, and you have the understanding heart of compassion for those who need the encouragement to stand upon their faith.
> 
> Thank you so much from the bottom of my and 'our' hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> Father thank you for the gift of your daughter Sashaa who takes heed to your Word and reveals it to all who need it.   Bless her abundantly and keep her heart, body and soul, safe and sound and blessed, in Jesus' Name, forever and ever, Amen.



Thank you for the kind words and the beautiful prayer-I receive it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie...I keep saying hello but you ladies are not able to hear me.  I just heard you call my name to see if that was me coming on, but you can't hear me.  God is good.  Health&Hair prayed an awesome prayer.

I'm going to keep trying....if I don't make it on, love to you ladies!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie, I tried, but to no avail.  I even tried to call someone else and they can't hear me either so I now know that its my phoneerplexed.

I thank God for you ladies praying for marriage and for this Country...Jesus is Lord!  I believe the words of that prayer is going to go forth and resonate throughout this land.  There must be change that takes place...it cannot remain the same.

I praise God for you ladies...so committed to pray and being vehicles in which God is using!

Blessings, always!


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie...I keep saying hello but you ladies are not able to hear me.  I just heard you call my name to see if that was me coming on, but you can't hear me.  God is good.  Health&Hair prayed an awesome prayer.
> 
> I'm going to keep trying....if I don't make it on, love to you ladies!!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie, I tried, but to no avail.  I even tried to call someone else and they can't hear me either so I now know that its my phoneerplexed.
> 
> I thank God for you ladies praying for marriage and for this Country...Jesus is Lord!  I believe the words of that prayer is going to go forth and resonate throughout this land.  There must be change that takes place...it cannot remain the same.
> 
> I praise God for you ladies...so committed to pray and being vehicles in which God is using!
> 
> Blessings, always!



Awwwwwwwwwww    

I'm sorry about your phone.   But praise God that you were with us and I thank you for being so faithful and for supporting to all of us.   

I'm praying that you are able to get your phone fixed asap.    I also thank God for blessing you with total favour and blessings and the grace above all grace in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thanks, sis  

I was calling your name, over and over again.  Even dh got on the phone trying to fix the problem and kept saying 'hello'...lol.  See, everyone could have gotten a blessing from dh...he was ready, said he loves being around women who storm the gates!!!

I ran home to be here on time too...didn't have my phone on for hours so didn't know anything was wrong until then.  Ugh....

But, I kept singing the song..."Celebrate!"

_Celebrate, Jesus celebrate!
Celebrate, Jesus celebrate!
He is risen...He is risen
and He lives.....forever more!

He is risen...He is risen
Come on and celebrate
come on and celebrate
come on let's celebrate
The resurrection of our Lord!!_!

Praise God!  Love you sis!



Shimmie said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I'm sorry about your phone.   But praise God that you were with us and I thank you for being so faithful and for supporting to all of us.
> 
> I'm praying that you are able to get your phone fixed asap.    I also thank God for blessing you with total favour and blessings and the grace above all grace in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## kila82

I was so happy to have finally gotten on tonight! I had planned on dialing in a few times but something always happened smh..I picked a great night though! My prayer request was answered and I didn't have to say a word! God bless all of you ladies! And thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

We had an awesome celebration tonight and I cannot help but thank God for everyone who has been a part of the Prayer Line.   

An entire year, a whole entire year of powerful prayers.   A whole year!   Who knew?   God knew and we are so thankful unto Him in Jesus' Name.  Amen.

Father thank you so much for so much love and grace which you have poured upon us; we give you all praise and honour and glory.   Were it not for you, where would we be?   

Thank you for the new callers tonight.  Bless them and keep them abundantly and treasure them beyond any measure imagined.  

Father God there is no escape from your love for us, and Lord we don't want to escape, we do not wish to be separated from you.  Thank you for your word which says:

_So what makes us think we can escape if we ignore this great salvation that was first announced by the Lord Jesus himself and then delivered to us by those who heard him speak?  –  Hebrews 2:3 _

Father God, we are yours, Blood bought, paid in full, we are yours, forever and ever, Amen.  


Thine are we Father God and on thy side... Peace, peace be unto you and peace unto thine 'Helpers'... 'we'.    

For who shall separate us from the Love of God?   

Nothing and no one... not ever.   Amen.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.   :Rose:  


_*THANK YOU LADIES ! ! ! *​ _

:blowkiss:​


----------



## Shimmie

kila82 said:


> I was so happy to have finally gotten on tonight! I had planned on dialing in a few times but something always happened smh..I picked a great night though! My prayer request was answered and I didn't have to say a word! God bless all of you ladies! And thank you!



 kila82 ...   I'm so happy that you were able to join us; even more that God answered your prayers.   He always does.   He hears, He cares and yes, He answers..


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, sis
> 
> I was calling your name, over and over again.  Even dh got on the phone trying to fix the problem and kept saying 'hello'...lol.  See, everyone could have gotten a blessing from dh...he was ready, said he loves being around women who storm the gates!!!
> 
> I ran home to be here on time too...didn't have my phone on for hours so didn't know anything was wrong until then.  Ugh....
> 
> But, I kept singing the song..."Celebrate!"
> 
> _Celebrate, Jesus celebrate!
> Celebrate, Jesus celebrate!
> He is risen...He is risen
> and He lives.....forever more!
> 
> He is risen...He is risen
> Come on and celebrate
> come on and celebrate
> come on let's celebrate
> The resurrection of our Lord!!_!
> 
> Praise God!  Love you sis!




Oh No... We missed "Pastor A"  

   

the devil is a LIAR!   

This just the beginning of a new season and the Word that you and Pastor have to share will indeed be shared in Jesus' Name, Amen.

Aahhhh Haaaa, I have an idea...    

A night with you and Pastor as our Guest Speakers....  

Oh yeah....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Shimmie and Nice & Wavy I look forward to that...


----------



## kila82

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> ^^Shimmie and Nice & Wavy I look forward to that...



Me too!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

What a fabulous idea!  We will have to make that happen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Oh No... We missed "Pastor A"
> 
> 
> 
> the devil is a LIAR!
> 
> This just the beginning of a new season and the Word that you and Pastor have to share will indeed be shared in Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> Aahhhh Haaaa, I have an idea...
> 
> A night with you and Pastor as our Guest Speakers....
> 
> Oh yeah....


You know how the devil is girl...old slew foot...lol

We would love that!  Praise the Lord!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^please do


----------



## Missy25

Hey ladies! I dialed in about 15 minutes after and I was truly blessed on the call tonight! I'm looking forward to the next call. 
ETA:  My phone was on mute during the call.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Shimmie and Nice & Wavy I look forward to that...





kila82 said:


> Me too!!!!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^please do





Nice & Wavy said:


> What a fabulous idea!  We will have to make that happen!





Nice & Wavy said:


> You know how the devil is girl...old slew foot...lol
> 
> We would love that!  Praise the Lord!



Amen, now that's a sure thing.   We'll allow the Lord to guide and whenever you and Pastor A (hubby) are ready, we're post about a week ahead of time so that others won't miss this wonderful blessing.  

Praise God, you can minister to 'Marriage' which will always be _ours_.  However and whatever God fills into your hearts.       

THANK YOU!    

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Hey ladies! I dialed in about 15 minutes after and I was truly blessed on the call tonight! I'm looking forward to the next call.
> ETA:  My phone was on mute during the call.



Awwww, thank you Missy25.  I'm glad you were able to join in.   We had such a blessed time tonight.   You being there, added to it all the more.


----------



## Shimmie

Missy25 said:


> Hey ladies! I dialed in about 15 minutes after and I was truly blessed on the call tonight! I'm looking forward to the next call.
> ETA:  My phone was on mute during the call.



Awwww, thank you Missy25.  I'm glad you were able to join in.   We had such a blessed time tonight.   You being there, added to it all the more.  



A double post, cause you are double loved...


----------



## Sashaa08

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Shimmie and Nice & Wavy I look forward to that...




Same here!!  Looking forward it already...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Shimmie said:


> Amen, now that's a sure thing.   We'll allow the Lord to guide and whenever you and Pastor A (hubby) are ready, we're post about a week ahead of time so that others won't miss this wonderful blessing.
> 
> Praise God, you can minister to 'Marriage' which will always be _ours_.  However and whatever God fills into your hearts.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Amen.



My prayer request for Pastor A is to pray for the men....


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Same here!!  Looking forward it already...



Sashaa08...    

I know... Right?      

This is a blessing.   

And thanks so much again for your help.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> My prayer request for Pastor A is to pray for the men....



AMEN ! ! !


  "Healthy Hair"  This is awesome!     


Nice & Wavy....   


DO YOU HEAR US Pastor A....?     

Look at all these special requests.   

And Ladies let me tell you, this couple is anointed.   And I am not saying this just because I know them personally.   They truly love the Lord and Minister with fire and love that only God can give.   

I love them dearly and I give God praise for their lives and ministry as well as being my brother and sister in Christ.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Message:*

"Don't Grieve.......Breathe"

Your dreams are not dead.  

"Be not afraid, only believe"

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Just Believe...


:blowkiss:


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> *Tonight's Message:*
> 
> "Don't Grieve.......Breathe"
> 
> Your dreams are not dead.
> 
> "Be not afraid, only believe"
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> Just Believe...
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:



I like the title of that message! I think everyone could use encouragement-looking forward to praying with my sisters tonight!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I like the title of that message! I think everyone could use encouragement-looking forward to praying with my sisters tonight!



Thank you so much, Sashaa.  The handwriting is upon your heart... God has given you much to share to feed and to heal the hearts of many.    

Whatever is in your heart, I look forward to in prayer.   

I thank God for you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie said:


> *Tonight's Message:*
> 
> "Don't Grieve.......Breathe"
> 
> Your dreams are not dead.
> 
> "Be not afraid, only believe"
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.
> 
> Just Believe...
> 
> 
> :blowkiss:



Scripture from tonight's message: 

Luke 8....

 _"Who touched me?" , Jesus asked.   " I felt 'Virtue' leave from me. "_

The moment you pray; _*the very moment *_you seek God [regarding your needs, your hurts, pains], is touching Jesus.   The very moment you 'touch' Him, His Virtue leaves Him and enters into your spirit and into your situation.     

Now, let's place that aside for a minute, it's your dessert.   

In Luke chapter 8, it shares the experience of Jarius, a synagogue leader who came to Jesus for help; his 12 year old daughter was ill (she was _'nigh'unto death'_).     While Jesus was on His way to Jairus' house to attend to his daughter, he was _touched _by an 'unknown' woman and Virtue went from Jesus and flowed into this woman with the 'issue of blood' and healed her.  Jesus felt it immediately and it 'arrested' His attention.  

This 'touch' delayed Jesus' travel to the house of Jairus.   When Jesus arrived, he was told that the little girl was dead and not to bother.  

The people began weeping, grieving and wailing due to the _death_ of the little girl.   However Jesus' said, "Stop crying!  Stop grieving!   The little girl is not dead, _she is asleep_.  

Jesus went into the little girl's room and told her parents to shut the door.  Only Peter (His disciple) was with him.   Jesus touched the little girl upon her hand and her 'spirit came back into her body'... she woke up, she was alive again.     She stood up and while her parents stood there astonished to see her alive, Jesus instructed them to give her something to eat... _'feed her.'_ 

(key note:  dead people don't eat...... or drink).

While reading the prayer requests in the forum threads, I noticed that they all shared the same heartache.   They were prayers of despair, heartache, fear, worry, there was concern if God heard their prayers...even more would He answer them; would He 'arrive' to their rescue, 'on time'. 

Let's go back to _'Who Touched Me?'_ 

Yes, God heard your prayers and His has not forgotten you nor them.   The moment you prayed, 'you _'touched' _the heart of God.   You touched Jesus and immediately His Virtue departed Him and flowed into 'YOU", now you have His Virtue fully abiding, dwelling within you.   Fully.  

Your dreams are not dead, neither are your prayers which_ touched _Jesus the moment you shared them.  You no longer have to grieve... just breathe, for Jesus in return has touched your prayers and has kept them alive.   They did not die... they were sleeping and now they are once again, awake.  

*Now Feed Them.*  Feed your faith and feed your prayers.  Worship, read and meditate God's promises, His Word, feed your prayers and faith with the love of God and the life that they have shall be fruitful and they shall indeed multiply.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen... 

Love,

Shimmie..


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Hi, I have a prayer request(s), please pray that G-d will help me to obtain the life skills to live life abundantly and not depressed, helpless and miserable. And to be able to have Christ-loving, supporting people around me who can worship with me as I don't know how to and need guidance (because of the type of learner I am) and to be baptized. I also have been battling to finish school for the past 2 years and people have been mocking me and criticizing me but do not understand that I struggle with both physical health and mental health issues -- including my non-supportive family and tbh am not even sure what I want to do with my life so I'd also need clarity on that. Sorry, for asking so much things. Thank you.


----------



## TracyNicole

Thanks for this thread


----------



## Shimmie

AlwaysNatural said:


> Hi, I have a prayer request(s), please pray that G-d will help me to obtain the life skills to live life abundantly and not depressed, helpless and miserable. And to be able to have Christ-loving, supporting people around me who can worship with me as I don't know how to and need guidance (because of the type of learner I am) and to be baptized. I also have been battling to finish school for the past 2 years and people have been mocking me and criticizing me but do not understand that I struggle with both physical health and mental health issues -- including my non-supportive family and tbh am not even sure what I want to do with my life so I'd also need clarity on that. Sorry, for asking so much things. Thank you.



AlwaysNatural ...

Hi Loved One...

What you want, you've been told that you cannot 'achieve' and you have been lead to believe this lie.   You are very much aware of what you want, and please know that you not only can, but that you will indeed achieve it, for it is God's destiny for you.   

Ignore the criticizers, they are phophets of doom; they are not the voice of God for you.   Ignore them.     Receive the gift of wisdom and knowledge that God surely has for you and do not let go of it.     The devil is a liar, there is no hope nor truth in him, so ignore the negative lies that have been deceiving you and grieving you and keeping you at a stall from moving forward. 

You are not limited by any means nor manner; it's only what you believe that will move you and hold you down.    Believe what God has for you and seal it to your heart...for always.   You are not created to be defeated.   You are a rich daughter of the Most High God and nothing can change it.  

You indeed are loved with an everylasting love that is yours forever.  

In Jesus' Name,

Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

Prayer for physical healing and no permanent deformity.  Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> Prayer for physical healing and no permanent deformity.  Thank you, ladies.



loolalooh....

Your beauty and strength shall never fade; neither inside nor out.   

Indeed Precious Love, you are indeed healed and covered in loving prayers.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

Shimmie said:


> loolalooh....
> 
> Your beauty and strength shall never fade; neither inside nor out.
> 
> Indeed Precious Love, you are indeed healed and covered in loving prayers.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Thank you, Shimmie. Your prayers are always so heartfelt and powerful. Thank you. Amen.


----------



## mst1908

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies!

I wanted to post what I shared on the prayer line tonight.

"BLOOM WHERE YOU ARE PLANTED"

When I think about the words above the following bible verse comes to mind.

~Psalms 1:3 - And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.

No matter your current situation or struggle you may be facing, be encouraged. This situation or struggle is not a surprise to God and he is right there with you. Even in the unpleasant times God wants us to be our best and live each day with a good attitude.

The people on our jobs may be doing us wrong and over looking us for promotions, don't fret or worry a bit. Because our Heavenly Father has not forgotten about us and our breakthrough is coming SOON! In the mean time, we should continue to praise and thank God in advance for the answers to our prayers. Keep doing our best on our jobs (we work unto God not man).

Bloom where you are currently planted until God closes the door. Once the door has been closed you will be able to walk away with a peaceful heart, knowing you gave it your all. We never know what an unpleasant situation is preparing us for in the future. Once, we pass this test (walk through this valley) we will appreciate the mountain top.

Be encouraged ladies and Bloom where you are planted (wherever that may be).

God Bless,
Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to post what I shared on the prayer line tonight.
> 
> "BLOOM WHERE YOU ARE PLANTED"
> 
> When I think about the words above the following bible verse comes to mind.
> 
> ~Psalms 1:3 - And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.
> 
> No matter your current situation or struggle you may be facing, be encouraged. This situation or struggle is not a surprise to God and he is right there with you. Even in the unpleasant times God wants us to be our best and live each day with a good attitude.
> 
> The people on our jobs may be doing us wrong and over looking us for promotions, don't fret or worry a bit. Because our Heavenly Father has not forgotten about us and our breakthrough is coming SOON! In the mean time, we should continue to praise and thank God in advance for the answers to our prayers. Keep doing our best on our jobs (we work unto God not man).
> 
> Bloom where you are currently planted until God closes the door. Once the door has been closed you will be able to walk away with a peaceful heart, knowing you gave it your all. We never know what an unpleasant situation is preparing us for in the future. Once, we pass this test (walk through this valley) we will appreciate the mountain top.
> 
> Be encouraged ladies and Bloom where you are planted (wherever that may be).
> 
> God Bless,
> Maria



These words are 'Life' to all who read and receive them... rich life. 

Thank you 'Maria'


----------



## Sashaa08

I look forward to praying with everyone tonight. Please pray for my nephew regarding recruitment season-he really wants to get a full scholarship for college. Also pray for my students as they come into final exams that they will excel in the classroom, their memories are blessed, and that the grades will be reflective of their efforts.

Chat with you all tonight!!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> I look forward to praying with everyone tonight. Please pray for my nephew regarding recruitment season-he really wants to get a full scholarship for college. Also pray for my students as they come into final exams that they will excel in the classroom, their memories are blessed, and that the grades will be reflective of their efforts.
> 
> Chat with you all tonight!!



You are so faithful.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.    

Your family and students are definitely covered in prayer.  

AND Ms Sashaa08... I KNOW that God has given you a Word, so you may as well start typing and sharing, "Tonight's Message', right here.


----------



## mst1908

I would like to request for my co-workers:

  [FONT=&quot]1)    [/FONT]Mr. Kriegel (company CFO) is retiring tomorrow after 40 years of service. Pray that he has a great retirement and pray for his health.
  [FONT=&quot]2)    [/FONT]Also, pray for the new CFO Mr. Ferguson that he excels in his new position.

  Thanks in advance,
  Maria


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> I would like to request for my co-workers:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]1)    [/FONT]Mr. Kriegel (company CFO) is retiring tomorrow after 40 years of service. Pray that he has a great retirement and pray for his health.
> [FONT=&quot]2)    [/FONT]Also, pray for the new CFO Mr. Ferguson that he excels in his new position.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



  Maria, you are so welcome and such a blessing.  Indeed we shall pray.


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:
			
		

> You are so faithful.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> Your family and students are definitely covered in prayer.
> 
> AND Ms Sashaa08... I KNOW that God has given you a Word, so you may as well start typing and sharing, "Tonight's Message', right here.



LOL! I been busy at work so just saw this. I will check with Him  and I will share!


----------



## Sashaa08

*In Pursuit*

Usually that phrase ("in pursuit") has a negative connotation. In fact, when you look through the bible, it is usually used when an enemy is "in pursuit" to overtake and destroy God's people. But you can also be in pursuit of a goal or a dream. You've been chasing that dream, that promise for months or years. *DO NOT GIVE UP!* It will be worth the wait. Trusting God is never ever a waste of your time. You *WILL* be rewarded.


 *2 Chronicles 15:7
‘But as for you, be strong and do not give up, for your work will be rewarded.”*


----------



## Sashaa08

Please pray for my nephew Jordan. He has final exams at his new school. He isn't nervous about the exam but he is stressing because he wants to ace them and make honor roll. Prayers for all of our students who are preparing for final exams!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Please pray for my nephew Jordan. He has final exams at his new school. He isn't nervous about the exam but he is stressing because he wants to ace them and make honor roll. Prayers for all of our students who are preparing for final exams!



Most definitely.   Jordan is crossing over into total VICTORY in Jesus' Name. 

Amen and Amen...


----------



## Sashaa08

Shimmie said:


> Most definitely.   Jordan is crossing over into total VICTORY in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Amen and Amen...



Agreed and amen!


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Message:   *

In God, all things shall flow...

Those are the words above, that are in my heart to share with you, "In God, all things shall flow"....   Not may flow, nor can flow, but 'shall' flow...all things, in God.   

Below is a message from Joel Olsteen and it fits the message in my heart very well.    

Be blessed, Precious Ones, please be blessed and know that in God, all things shall flow. 

Love, 
Shimmie....

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 

Now Here it Is.... 

TODAY’S WORD from Joel and Victoria 

In the Bible, oil is symbolic of the anointing of God. Do you know what oil does? It makes things flow. Whenever there is friction or something gets stuck, putting oil on it makes it become more fluid. 

That’s what God wants to do for you. He wants to anoint your head with oil. When He does that, notice what David says in Psalm 23, 

“Because God anoints me, because I walk in His favor; surely, goodness and mercy will follow me everywhere I go.”

Friend, God’s anointing makes things easier. People will go out of their way to be good to you for no reason. You’re going to have creativity, wisdom and good ideas. God’s anointing on your life will cause the right doors to open. It will bring the right people across your path. It will make things go smoother. And the good news is, all you have to do is ask Him for it. Remember, He longs to be good to you. You can trust that His anointing will make things easier, and He will lead you into the abundant life He has in store for you!

*A PRAYER FOR TODAY *

Heavenly Father, thank You for Your favor in my life today. Thank You for causing me to be at the right place at the right time. Anoint my head with Your oil so that I can move forward in the path You have for me in Jesus’ name. Amen.


— Joel & Victoria Osteen


----------



## Shimmie

*Psalm 23*
_King James Version  _ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want.

2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 

3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 

4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 

5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 

6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever


----------



## Sashaa08

Looking forward to the call tonight!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Looking forward to the call tonight!



Thank you Sashaa08, Iwanthealthyhair67, donna894 Blackpearl1993, BlackHairDiva and mst1908 

Thank you each so very, very much for your faithful support and your encouraging prayers for everyone.  You each have a powerful Ministry. True Handmaiden's of the Lord... each of you are.   

With all of my heart,

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

no, thank you Shimmie for your tirelessness


----------



## Shimmie

A Church Divided ....

1 Corinthians 1...

10 I appeal to you, brothers and sisters,[a] in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that all of you agree with one another in what you say and that there be no divisions among you, but that you be perfectly united in mind and thought. 

11 My brothers and sisters, some from Chloe’s household have informed me that there are quarrels among you.

12 What I mean is this: One of you says, “I follow Paul”; another, “I follow Apollos”; another, “I follow Cephas*”; still another, “I follow Christ.”

13 Is Christ divided? Was Paul crucified for you? Were you baptized in the name of Paul? 

14 I thank God that I did not baptize any of you except Crispus and Gaius, 

15 so no one can say that you were baptized in my name. 

16 (Yes, I also baptized the household of Stephanas; beyond that, I don’t remember if I baptized anyone else.) 

17 For Christ did not send me to baptize, but to preach the gospel—not with wisdom and eloquence, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power.*


----------



## Laela

Please keep in your prayers

_Nelson Mandela_, who has been hospitalized with a lung infection. He's frail at his age, but just wanted to request prayer for him and his family ...
_Toni Braxton_, who is suffering from complications from Lupus, and all those who suffer from this crippling dis-ease.


----------



## Laela

@Sashaa08, I enjoy this Word focusing on the positive aspect of pursuit...this is timely for me, venturing into the unknown. But I trust God, and don't see that as a waste of time. Encouraging indeed!




Sashaa08 said:


> *In Pursuit*
> 
> Usually that phrase ("in pursuit") has a negative connotation. In fact, when you look through the bible, it is usually used when an enemy is "in pursuit" to overtake and destroy God's people. But you can also be in pursuit of a goal or a dream. You've been chasing that dream, that promise for months or years. *DO NOT GIVE UP!* It will be worth the wait. Trusting God is never ever a waste of your time. You *WILL* be rewarded.
> 
> 
> *2 Chronicles 15:7*
> _*‘But as for you, be strong and do not give up, for your work will be rewarded.”*_


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> Please keep in your prayers
> 
> _Nelson Mandela_, who has been hospitalized with a lung infection. He's frail at his age, but just wanted to request prayer for him and his family ...
> _Toni Braxton_, who is suffering from complications from Lupus, and all those who suffer from this crippling dis-ease.



Thank you for posting this Laela.  Both of them are very loving people and they surely have our prayers for God's healing power and presence to prevail. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Sashaa08

Good evening ladies,

I have a prayer request that my nephew will be able to come home for Christmas for a few days. I am already claiming it in faith and look forward to welcoming him back home week after next!


----------



## Sashaa08

PRAYER ANSWERED!!! I just received confirmation today that my nephew is coming home next week for the exact days that I prayed for. GOD IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> PRAYER ANSWERED!!! I just received confirmation today that my nephew is coming home next week for the exact days that I prayed for. GOD IS AWESOME!!!



God is using your gift...... of sure faith which you have in Him as your Father in Heaven.   There is a deep and rewarding relationship that you have with the Lord, it is no small wonder that He anwered your prayers. 

Thank you for encouraging us with your praise report, for it encourages each of us to continue in the faith in our Lord Jesus Christ who lives and moves, and reigns in our hearts forever.  

Sashaa08, your faith moved time....as did Joshua when he commanded the sun and the moon to stand ye still... and they obeyed.


----------



## loolalooh

I'll PM my prayer request for tonight.  Thank you, ladies (as always) for this prayer line.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

you all I thought yesterday was Thursday forgive me..


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> you all I thought yesterday was Thursday forgive me..



   Forgiven      Always


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I'll PM my prayer request for tonight.  Thank you, ladies (as always) for this prayer line.



Thank you Loved One for trusting us to pray for you.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures:  * :Rose:

_Luke 7:24

"What did you go out into the desert to see? A reed swayed by the wind?

Matthew 12:20

A bruised reed he will not break, and a smoldering wick he will not snuff out, till he leads justice to victory.


Luke 18:7

.....And will not God bring about justice for his chosen ones, who cry out to him day and night?  Will he keep putting them off? _ 


You are not defeated....that's the message here.   You are not defeated.   

Sure, the enemy wants to convince you that you are; convince you that it's all over; convince you that you are a failure.   

Yet God says so much more...   

In your weakest of moments, God says that He will not break you (a bruised reed; that He will not extinquish your light, those it may seem to flicker.    Instead, God has chosen you as His beloved child and He is not going to allow the enemy to triumph over you.     

God says that He will indeed vindicate you, He will bring justice to His chosen ones (His children).  God hears your cries and He is moving on your behalf... in a mighty and sure way.  

Be bold, be strong, for the Lord thy Father God is with you, all the way.   


Love, 

Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Prayer Line will be closed...*

We will resume after the New Year on:

*Thursday, January 10, 2013 at 9:00 p.m.*


We will continue in prayer for everyone, our hearts are with you always. Even more, the heart of God and His ears to your prayers are forever...

For You :Rose:

_And it shall be that before they call I will answer; and while they are yet speaking I will hear _

_Isaiah 65: 24_







_Love,

Shimmie_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

remember people, little prayer little power more prayer more power


----------



## Shimmie

Happy and Blessed New Year Everyone!   

Today's Scripture:  John 19:11

_Jesus answered, “You would have no power over me if it were not given to you from above. _

Your challenges in life have absolutely no power over you... God does.  

See you on the Prayer Line next Thursday, January 10, 2013 at 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

I am looking forward to the 10th. I miss our calls!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God! I have this date and time locked into my reminders. What an excellent way to start off the new year!


----------



## Shimmie

Happy New Year Everyone!  

Welcome to a new year of 'New Beginnings"

Tonight's Scripture and Reflection:

_"If this were not so, would I have told you?"_

(John 14:2b)

Would God tell us anything that wasn't true?  Would He make a promise and then not fulfill it?  

Would Jesus represent God and become God's Word which dwelt among us and now lives inside of us if He were not so?  

There is no higher Truth than the Truth of God.   All He is asking of us is to...

:Rose:  Seek Him

:Rose:  Trust Him

:Rose:  Believe Him and in Him

:Rose:  Act upon what He says

2013 is the year to 'Believe God' and what He says.   Take action upon what He has promised and just Trust and Believe.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise God! I have this date and time locked into my reminders. What an excellent way to start off the new year!



AtlantaJJ 

  :welcome3:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> Welcome to a new year of 'New Beginnings"
> 
> Tonight's Scripture and Reflection:
> 
> _"If this were not so, would I have told you?"_
> 
> (John 14:2b)
> 
> Would God tell us anything that wasn't true?  Would He make a promise and then not fulfill it?
> 
> Would Jesus represent God and become God's Word which dwelt among us and now lives inside of us if He were not so?
> 
> There is no higher Truth than the Truth of God.   All He is asking of us is to...
> 
> :Rose:  Seek Him
> 
> :Rose:  Trust Him
> 
> :Rose:  Believe Him and in Him
> 
> :Rose:  Act upon what He says
> 2013 is the year to 'Believe God' and what He says.   Take action upon what He has promised and just Trust and Believe.



Thank you so much Shimmie, I need to get into the Word to study and understand God's promises. I need to have them planted firmly in my heart so that I can constantly reference them as Truth vs looking at current circumstances as my reality.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Shimmie said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> Welcome to a new year of 'New Beginnings"
> 
> Tonight's Scripture and Reflection:
> 
> _"If this were not so, would I have told you?"_
> 
> (John 14:2b)
> 
> Would God tell us anything that wasn't true?  Would He make a promise and then not fulfill it?
> 
> Would Jesus represent God and become God's Word which dwelt among us and now lives inside of us if He were not so?
> 
> There is no higher Truth than the Truth of God.   All He is asking of us is to...
> 
> :Rose:  Seek Him
> 
> :Rose:  Trust Him
> 
> :Rose:  Believe Him and in Him
> 
> :Rose:  Act upon what He says
> 
> 2013 is the year to 'Believe God' and what He says.   Take action upon what He has promised and just Trust and Believe.



xoxo, Shimmie! Excellent word. I can't wait to talk to everyone tonight


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Thank you for the privilliage and blessiing to be able to join you all in this call!  I have been blessed, encouraged and energized this day!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you for the privilliage and blessiing to be able to join you all in this call!  I have been blessed, encouraged and energized this day!



AtlantaJJ... 

Thank you so much for being with us and again :welcome3: into our hearts, not just the Prayer Line.  We have a 'sisterhood' of sustaining support for one another.    We thank God for every heart that joins us.   I'm so glad that you were able to 'meet' everyone, especially donna893[/mention] who always closes us out in prayer.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

Precious Sisters:  

Here is the scripture that I promised to post.   I prayed this over my son for years and God brought it pass just as He promised in His Word.

From Psalm 89... "I love it" .... God is so faithful.   God was showing me His plans for my son's life.  God was acknowledging the prayers of my heart for my son; I literally watched this Word come alive in my son's heart and his life.  

_.....   with my holy oil have I anointed him: 
21 	 with whom my hand shall be established:
        	mine arm also shall strengthen him.

22 	 The enemy shall not exact upon him;
        	nor the son of wickedness afflict him.

23 	 And I will beat down his foes before his face,
        	and plague them that hate him.

24 	 But my faithfulness and my mercy shall be with him:
        	and in my name shall his horn be exalted.

25 	 I will set his hand also in the sea,
        	and his right hand in the rivers.

26 	 He shall cry unto me, Thou art my father,
        	my God, and the rock of my salvation.

27 	 Also I will make him my firstborn,

        	higher than the kings of the earth. Rev. 1.5
28 	 My mercy will I keep for him for evermore,
        	and my covenant shall stand fast with him.

29 	 His seed also will I make to endure for ever,
        	and his throne as the days of heaven.

30 	 If his children forsake my law,
        	and walk not in my judgments;

31 	 if they break my statutes,
        	and keep not my commandments;

32 	 then will I visit their transgression with the rod,
        	and their iniquity with stripes.

33 	 Nevertheless my loving-kindness will I not utterly take from him,

nor suffer my faithfulness to fail.
34 	 My covenant will I not break,
        	nor alter the thing that is gone out of my lips.

35 	 Once have I sworn by my holiness
        	that I will not lie unto David.

36 	 His seed shall endure for ever,
        	and his throne as the sun before me.

37 	 It shall be established for ever as the moon,
        	and as a faithful witness in heaven._

----------

Verse 22 is what charged my heart and made my soul stand at full attention.  Look at what God says here:

*22 	 The enemy shall not exact upon him;
        	nor the son of wickedness afflict him.*

This is Mother's shout right here....  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

While I was praying for my son to be protected from satan's waves and deceptions, God was letting me know that the 'enemy' shall not be 'attached' to my son; that all of the wicked schemes that satan would attempt to lure my son into would not prevail; they would not be a part of my son's life. 

Look at verse 21 ..  "With my HOLY OIL I have annointed him" 

Praise Jesus     

God has annointed our sons and daughters and the men in our lives with His Holy Oil.   They are each dedicated unto God and cannot be stolen from the plan and destiny that God has for them.  

God's Word is so good and I'm just too blessed to put it into Words.  

God bless all of you.  We have to keep our men covered in prayer.  The enemy cannot / shall not be able to 'exact' himself upon the men God has placed in our hearts and our lives.   These men are dedicated unto the Lord and satan cannot steal their hearts for God away... not ever.   

In Jesus' Name,
Amen and Amen


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> Precious Sisters:
> 
> Here is the scripture that I promised to post.   I prayed this over my son for years and God brought it pass just as He promised in His Word.
> 
> From Psalm 89... "I love it" .... God is so faithful.   God was showing me His plans for my son's life.  God was acknowledging the prayers of my heart for my son; I literally watched this Word come alive in my son's heart and his life.
> 
> _.....   with my holy oil have I anointed him:
> 21 	 with whom my hand shall be established:
> mine arm also shall strengthen him.
> 
> 22 	 The enemy shall not exact upon him;
> nor the son of wickedness afflict him.
> 
> 23 	 And I will beat down his foes before his face,
> and plague them that hate him.
> 
> 24 	 But my faithfulness and my mercy shall be with him:
> and in my name shall his horn be exalted.
> 
> 25 	 I will set his hand also in the sea,
> and his right hand in the rivers.
> 
> 26 	 He shall cry unto me, Thou art my father,
> my God, and the rock of my salvation.
> 
> 27 	 Also I will make him my firstborn,
> 
> higher than the kings of the earth. Rev. 1.5
> 28 	 My mercy will I keep for him for evermore,
> and my covenant shall stand fast with him.
> 
> 29 	 His seed also will I make to endure for ever,
> and his throne as the days of heaven.
> 
> 30 	 If his children forsake my law,
> and walk not in my judgments;
> 
> 31 	 if they break my statutes,
> and keep not my commandments;
> 
> 32 	 then will I visit their transgression with the rod,
> and their iniquity with stripes.
> 
> 33 	 Nevertheless my loving-kindness will I not utterly take from him,
> 
> nor suffer my faithfulness to fail.
> 34 	 My covenant will I not break,
> nor alter the thing that is gone out of my lips.
> 
> 35 	 Once have I sworn by my holiness
> that I will not lie unto David.
> 
> 36 	 His seed shall endure for ever,
> and his throne as the sun before me.
> 
> 37 	 It shall be established for ever as the moon,
> and as a faithful witness in heaven._
> 
> ----------
> 
> Verse 22 is what charged my heart and made my soul stand at full attention.  Look at what God says here:
> 
> *22 	 The enemy shall not exact upon him;
> nor the son of wickedness afflict him.*
> 
> This is Mother's shout right here....  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:
> 
> While I was praying for my son to be protected from satan's waves and deceptions, God was letting me know that the 'enemy' shall not be 'attached' to my son; that all of the wicked schemes that satan would attempt to lure my son into would not prevail; they would not be a part of my son's life.
> 
> Look at verse 21 ..  "With my HOLY OIL I have annointed him"
> 
> Praise Jesus
> 
> God has annointed our sons and daughters and the men in our lives with His Holy Oil.   They are each dedicated unto God and cannot be stolen from the plan and destiny that God has for them.
> 
> God's Word is so good and I'm just too blessed to put it into Words.
> 
> God bless all of you.  We have to keep our men covered in prayer.  The enemy cannot / shall not be able to 'exact' himself upon the men God has placed in our hearts and our lives.   These men are dedicated unto the Lord and satan cannot steal their hearts for God away... not ever.
> 
> In Jesus' Name,
> Amen and Amen



I'm getting my evoo out and I am going to get to work Shimmie !!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm getting my evoo out and I am going to get to work Shimmie !!



Amen Sister..  

My children were seldom 'ashy'    

That's how much oil I used on them.   They were both heavily dipped and annointed and appointed in the right direction.   "Jesus Bound" Safe and Sound


----------



## Sashaa08

Ladies, 

I will likely not dial in tomorrow night for the prayer call. I will be celebrating my father's 80th birthday!  What a blessing to have 80 years of life and still have a portion of health and strength.  God is so worthy of glory, honor, and praise!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will likely not dial in tomorrow night for the prayer call. I will be celebrating my father's 80th birthday!  What a blessing to have 80 years of life and still have a portion of health and strength.  God is so worthy of glory, honor, and praise!



Glory to God!     Congratulations to you and your family and most of all to Dad!       :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:

80?  Wow, Just Wow!    I'm very happy for your family and Sashaa, enjoy this wonderful time of life and celebration.   

Ummmmmmmm, save me a slice of cake...   

God bless you and your family with triple life and God's healing and preservation.     In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela

I just read this, and it's such an encouraging word on fervent prayer, thought I'd share it here:

11:07 PM (56 minutes ago)

January 16

*Colossians 1:11 * 
_We also pray that you will be strengthened with all his glorious power so you will have all the endurance and patience you need. May you be filled with joy_. (New Living Translation)

Paul had the spiritual insight to pray for specific needs. If you want to be effective in your prayer life, you must know what the needs are. Paul had some similar prayers for churches, but the hallmark of his ministry was being able to sense the unique needs of each church. You will need every bit of divine power available to you just to stay focused. The strength of the Lord is the only chance you have of not dropping out of this race. You will have your share of obstacles, trials, tests, and bewilderment. Glorious power is just a way of describing what happens when God is really at work in your life. He works things out for His glory through His power. We need to be patient until the planned outcomes of God are made manifest. Endurance responds to resistance in a consistent manner. When you know God is in your corner, troubles don't wear you down or wear you out. You come face to face with whatever God intended for you, and you walk through it confidently with Him. And finally, may you be filled with joy as you continue in the transformation process. 

Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
The Rock Baptist Church


----------



## Laela

Happy Birthday to your dad, Sashaa08!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Sashaa08 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I will likely not dial in tomorrow night for the prayer call. I will be celebrating my father's 80th birthday!  What a blessing to have 80 years of life and still have a portion of health and strength.  God is so worthy of glory, honor, and praise!



Happy Birthday to your father! May God bless him and your entire family


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> I just read this, and it's such an encouraging word on fervent prayer, thought I'd share it here:
> 
> 11:07 PM (56 minutes ago)
> 
> January 16
> 
> *Colossians 1:11 *
> 
> _We also pray that you will be strengthened with all his glorious power so you will have all the endurance and patience you need. May you be filled with joy_. (New Living Translation)
> 
> 
> Paul had the spiritual insight to pray for specific needs. If you want to be effective in your prayer life, you must know what the needs are. Paul had some similar prayers for churches, but the hallmark of his ministry was being able to sense the unique needs of each church. You will need every bit of divine power available to you just to stay focused.
> 
> The strength of the Lord is the only chance you have of not dropping out of this race. You will have your share of obstacles, trials, tests, and bewilderment. Glorious power is just a way of describing what happens when God is really at work in your life. He works things out for His glory through His power. We need to be patient until the planned outcomes of God are made manifest.
> 
> Endurance responds to resistance in a consistent manner. When you know God is in your corner, troubles don't wear you down or wear you out. You come face to face with whatever God intended for you, and you walk through it confidently with Him. And finally, may you be filled with joy as you continue in the transformation process.
> 
> Elder S R Henderson, Associate Pastor
> The Rock Baptist Church



Laela, thank you.    This will be tonight's message, Strength and Endurance and being Speccific in prayer.    Knowing what we want.

Hearts overflowing with Patience and Joy.... the Joy of the Lord shall be 'our' Strength.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Heather Lindsey
Facebook

http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/

https://twitter.com/HeatherLLove


----------



## sweetvi

AtlantaJJ

Thank you...I was just coming your post it.  I hope the listener finds her useful


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Heather Lindsey
> Facebook
> 
> http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/
> 
> https://twitter.com/HeatherLLove





sweetvi said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> Thank you...I was just coming your post it.  I hope the listener finds her useful



AtlantaJJ and sweetvi...

Thank you so much for posting this information.   You are truly the sweet and loving vessels of the Lord, and you have a Minstry of healing for all women.   I praise God for blessing you with the prayers of your hearts fully answered and lived to the fullest joy.     Yes, to the fullest joy.  

In Jesus' Name.... Amen.

:blowkiss:


----------



## Missy25

Hello ladies, I will be taking a major test Saturday Jan. 26, one that is a part of my application for school.  I am asking that you pray for me so I will not be anxious but to have a clear head while taking the test and to recieve very favorable test results.  And also that the remaining process goes well and I recieve my heart's desire.  Thank you.


----------



## Sashaa08

Thank you ladies for celebrating my day's birthday with me. I truly appreciate you all. I hate that I missed our prayer call be because I know it was powerful!


----------



## Shimmie

For You  :Rose:   

God have 'them' in the palm of His hands.... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

*Isaiah 27*

_3 *I the Lord do keep it; I will water it every moment: lest any hurt it, I will keep it night and day.*

4 Fury is not in me: who would set the briers and thorns against me in battle? I would go through them, I would burn them together.

5 Or *let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me.* _


----------



## loolalooh

I couldn't make it on tonight but I will try next Thursday.  I love you, ladies!  

Still recovering but doing so speedily.


----------



## Shimmie

loolalooh said:


> I couldn't make it on tonight but I will try next Thursday.  I love you, ladies!
> 
> Still recovering but doing so speedily.



loolalooh...

We love you too.  Keep healing, this is your time to be loved and pampered.


----------



## loolalooh

Shimmie said:


> loolalooh...
> 
> We love you too.  Keep healing, this is your time to be loved and pampered.



Awww, Thank you, Shimmie!


----------



## Sashaa08

Dear sisters, these are the verses that Shimmie shared earlier-for those who are praying for discernment and clarity:

For you shall stand 'Perfect' and Complete in the Will of God and in perfect peace and in every good work ...  

Here's more:

 I let the peace of God rule in my heart. (Colossians 3:15)

 I will stand perfect and complete in all the will of God. (Colossians 4:12)

 The God of peace will make me complete in every good work to do His will, working in me what is well pleasing in His sight, through Jesus Christ. (Hebrews 13:21)


----------



## sweetvi

Prayer line was great as usual!  Thanks!


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scriptures:*


*Ephesians Chapter 2 *


1 And you hath he quickened, who were dead in trespasses and sins;

2 Wherein in time past ye walked according to the course of this world, according to the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that now worketh in the children of disobedience:

3 Among whom also we all had our conversation in times past in the lusts of our flesh, fulfilling the desires of the flesh and of the mind; and were by nature the children of wrath, even as others.

4 But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us,

5 Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved

6And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places i n Christ Jesus:

7 That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.

*10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.*

11 Wherefore remember, that ye being in time past Gentiles in the flesh, who are called Uncircumcision by that which is called the Circumcision in the flesh made by hands;

12 That at that time ye were without Christ, being aliens from the commonwealth of Israel, and strangers from the covenants of promise, having no hope, and without God in the world:

13 But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Christ.

14 For he is our peace, who hath made both one, and hath broken down the middle wall of partition between us;

15 Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in ordinances; for to make in himself of twain one new man, so making peace;

16 And that he might reconcile both unto God in one body by the cross, having slain the enmity thereby:

17 And came and preached peace to you which were afar off, and to them that were nigh.

18 For through him we both have access by one Spirit unto the Father.

19 Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God;

20 And are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner stone;

21 In whom all the building fitly framed together groweth unto an holy temple in the Lord:

22 In whom ye also are builded together for an habitation of God through the Spirit.

:Rose:


Jeremiah 29:11

_For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end._

Thank you Ladies for your loving faithfulness...  You are blessed of the Lord.

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God, I am so grateful to participate in the prayer call. God is doing a mighty work through the Godly women who participate in the call.

I am a grateful witness to James 5:16 thanks to this prayer line: 



> James 5:16 - New Living Translation (NLT)
> 16 Confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The earnest prayer of a righteous person has great power and produces wonderful results.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise God, I am so grateful to participate in the prayer call. God is doing a mighty work through the Godly women who participate in the call.
> 
> I am a grateful witness to James 5:16 thanks to this prayer line:



@ AtlantaJJ,  I am uplifted by how thankful you ALWAYS are! You provide a wonderful example for the rest of your sisters. Love you!


----------



## Shimmie

More than one 'Witness'... of God's Words of Promise

*From Proverbs 23:18*

New International Version (©1984)
There is surely a future hope for you, and your hope will not be cut off.

New Living Translation (©2007)
You will be rewarded for this; your hope will not be disappointed.

English Standard Version (©2001)
Surely there is a future, and your hope will not be cut off.

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
Surely there is a future, And your hope will not be cut off.

Holman Christian Standard Bible (©2009)
For then you will have a future, and your hope will never fade. 

International Standard Version (©2012)
for there is surely a future life, and what you hope for will not be cut off.

King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
For surely there is an end; and thine expectation shall not be cut off.

Aramaic Bible in Plain English (©2010)
For there will be a posterity for you, and your hope will not end.

GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
There is indeed a future, and your hope will never be cut off.

King James 2000 Bible (©2003)
For surely there is a future hope; and your expectation shall not be cut off.

American King James Version
For surely there is an end; and your expectation shall not be cut off.

American Standard Version
For surely there is a reward; And thy hope shall not be cut off.

Douay-Rheims Bible
Because thou shalt have hope in the latter end, and thy expectation shall not be taken away. 

Darby Bible Translation
for surely there is a result, and thine expectation shall not be cut off.

English Revised Version
For surely there is a reward; and thy hope shall not be cut off.

Webster's Bible Translation
For surely there is an end; and thy expectation shall not be cut off.

World English Bible
Indeed surely there is a future hope, and your hope will not be cut off.

 ------------------------

God is fulfilling your deepest of hopes.  They shall not be denied.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Leigh

1 Cor 3:13

13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is. 14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. 15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> 1 Cor 3:13
> 
> 13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is. 14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. 15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.



Thank you Leigh 



You are so on time, Precious One.   So on time.    

We love you, 'Little Sister'...


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Thank you Leigh
> 
> 
> 
> You are so on time, Precious One.   So on time.
> 
> We love you, 'Little Sister'...



Thank you Shimmie. I love you guys too.


----------



## Leigh

Isaiah 54:17

17 No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper;
and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
and their righteousness is of me, saith the Lord.


----------



## Leigh

1John 4:4

1 Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 2 Hereby know ye the Spirit of God: Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God: 3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.
4 Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.


----------



## Leigh

1 John 4:6

6 We are of God: he that knoweth God heareth us; he that is not of God heareth not us. Hereby know we the spirit of truth, and the spirit of error.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh...

Good Words from the heart of God our Father.   

Please keep them coming.  You have a heart of Ministry bringing hope and healing to those who need it.  

:thanks: 

Thank you.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Leigh

Isaiah 41:11-13

11Behold, all they that were incensed against thee shall be ashamed and confounded:
they shall be as nothing; and they that strive with thee shall perish.
12 Thou shalt seek them, and shalt not find them, even them that contended with thee:
they that war against thee shall be as nothing, and as a thing of nought.
13 For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand, saying unto thee, Fear not; I will help thee.


----------



## Shimmie

_For everything, there is a 'Season'...  _

Til the soil of your promised 'Harvest' 

God is yielding His increase in your lives. 

Selah...


----------



## Leigh

2 Thessalonians 2:15

14 Whereunto he called you by our gospel, to the obtaining of the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ. 15 Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold the traditions which ye have been taught, whether by word, or our epistle.


----------



## Laela

Amen..I needed to hear that...




Shimmie said:


> _For everything, there is a 'Season'...  _
> 
> Til the soil of your promised 'Harvest'
> 
> God is yielding His increase in your lives.
> 
> Selah...


----------



## Shimmie

The Lord said to Moses, 

“Tell Aaron and his sons, ‘This is how you should bless the Israelites. 

Say to them:

“May the Lord bless you and keep you.
 May the Lord show you his kindness
 and have mercy on you.
 May the Lord watch over you
 and give you peace.”’ 

Numbers 6:22-26 NCV

Unto the hearts of each of you...

_“May the Lord bless you and keep you.
 May the Lord show you his kindness
 and have mercy on you.
 May the Lord watch over you
 and give you peace.”’ _

in Jesus' Name  Amen


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:
			
		

> The Lord said to Moses,
> 
> “Tell Aaron and his sons, ‘This is how you should bless the Israelites.
> 
> Say to them:
> 
> “May the Lord bless you and keep you.
> May the Lord show you his kindness
> and have mercy on you.
> May the Lord watch over you
> and give you peace.”’
> 
> Numbers 6:22-26 NCV
> 
> Unto the hearts of each of you...
> 
> “May the Lord bless you and keep you.
> May the Lord show you his kindness
> and have mercy on you.
> May the Lord watch over you
> and give you peace.”’
> 
> in Jesus' Name  Amen



Wow, I thought of this scripture.  I am so thankful for the prayer team and each lady who attends the call.  It is an honor to participate.

Love you guys!


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> Wow, I thought of this scripture.  I am so thankful for the prayer team and each lady who attends the call.  It is an honor to participate.
> 
> Love you guys!



We love and appreciate you too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I missed you ladies last night! 

DS says he feels so good these days, he is in a good mood every day, even when the other kids are acting up and would normally be getting on his nerves (to paraphrase).   I told him to praise God!   He's feeling all the love and prayers!

 Ladies!!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I missed you ladies last night!
> 
> DS says he feels so good these days, he is in a good mood every day, even when the other kids are acting up and would normally be getting on his nerves (to paraphrase).   I told him to praise God!   He's feeling all the love and prayers!
> 
> Ladies!!



We missed you too, Loved One.   

AtlantaJJ... 

Last night we 'Officially' adopted your son as 'Our' God Son.   Yep    He's ours and we love you just as much as we love you.  

Please give him a great big hug from all of us:  

Blackpearl1993
Sashaa08
donna894
Shimmie
Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Leigh

Matt 7:18-24

A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire. Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.
 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you:depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## Leigh

Matt 7:3-5

And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


----------



## Leigh

Matt 7:6

Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Ladies,

We have had many prayer requests regarding financial needs, the need for jobs, and the need for freedom from debts. I pray that this message touches your hearts, as it did mine:

*When God Restores What the Locusts Eat*
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
03-10-2013
"I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten - the great locust and the young locust, the other locusts and the locust swarm - My great army that I sent among you." - Joel 2:25

There are seasons in our lives that involve times of famine and times of restoration. Solomon tells us that He has made everything beautiful in its time and that there is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under Heaven. (See Ecclesiastes 3:1,11.)

*God brings about both the good and the bad. The seasons of famine have a divine purpose in our lives. They accomplish things that only these hard places can accomplish. But there is a time when those hard places have accomplished their purpose and He begins to restore. God did this with the nation of Israel after a season of famine and devastation.

Be glad, O people of Zion, rejoice in the Lord your God, for He has given you the autumn rains in righteousness. He sends you abundant showers, both autumn and spring rains, as before. The threshing floors will be filled with grain; the vats will overflow with new wine and oil. "I will repay you for the years the locusts have eaten - the great locust and the young locust, the other locusts and the locust swarm - My great army that I sent among you. You will have plenty to eat, until you are full, and you will praise the name of the Lord your God, who has worked wonders for you; never again will My people be shamed. Then you will know that I am in Israel, that I am the Lord your God, and that there is no other; never again will My people be shamed" (Joel 2:23-27).

God wants each of us to know that there is a time when He will restore in order to demonstrate His gracious hand in our lives. He is a loving Father who tenderly guides His children through the difficult places. If God has taken you through a time of leanness, know that He is the restorer of that which the locusts have eaten. Wait patiently for Him to bring this about in your life. He will do it. *


----------



## Blackpearl1993

And about those visions that seem like they'll never come to pass:

*Death and Birth of a Vision*
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
03-16-2013
*"I tell you the truth, unless a kernel of wheat falls to the ground and dies, it remains only a single seed. But if it dies, it produces many seeds." - John 12:24

Almost every significant thing God births He allows to die before the vision is fulfilled in His own way.

-Abraham had a vision of being the father of a great nation (birth). Sarah was barren and became too old to have children (death). God gave Abraham and Sarah a son in their old age. He became the father of a great nation (fulfillment).
-Joseph had a vision that he would be a great leader and that many would bow down to him (birth). Joseph's brothers sold him to some merchants and he became a slave. Later he was falsely condemned to spend his years in prison (death). God allowed Joseph to interpret the dreams of the butler and baker and later the king, whereupon, he was made a ruler in the land (fulfillment).

-Moses had a vision of leading his people out of the bondage of Egypt (birth). Pharaoh as well as his own people drove Moses out of Egypt after Moses' first attempt to relieve their bondage (death). God gave Moses signs and wonders to convince Pharaoh to free the people and bring them out of Egypt and into the Promised Land (fulfillment).

-The disciples had a vision of establishing the Kingdom of God with Jesus (birth). The very ones He came to save killed Jesus, and the disciples saw Him buried in a tomb (death). God raised Jesus from the dead, and the disciples performed great miracles until the gospel had spread through all the world (fulfillment).

-A grain of wheat has a "vision" of reproducing itself and many more grains of wheat (birth). The grain dies in the ground (death). A harvest springs up out of the very process of "death" in the ground (fulfillment).

Has God given you a vision that is yet unfulfilled? If that vision is born of God, He will raise it up in His own way. Do not try to raise the vision in your own strength. Like Moses, who tried to fulfill the vision of freeing the Hebrews by killing the Egyptian, it will only fail. But wait on your heavenly Father to fulfill the vision. Then you will know that it was His vision when He fulfills it in the way only He can do. *


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose: Prayer for March 21

:Rose: *An Overcoming Lifestyle*

You are an overcomer by the word of your testimony and blood of the Lamb. Your testimony is not just words, but your everyday-going-to-work life. Look yourself in the mirror every morning, and declare that Jesus is Lord over your spirit, soul and body--that Jesus has been made unto you wisdom, righteousness and redemption. You are the body of Christ, you have the nature of God. This is the victory that overcomes the world, even your faith. Expect to have a good day. Remember, you are more than a conqueror through Him who loves you!


:Rose: *PRAYER*

Father, I yield myself to the control of the Holy Spirit that I may bear His fruit of love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, good ness, faith, meekness and temperance. Help me remember to be quick to listen, slow to speak and slow to become angry. If I become angry I will not sin by nursing a grudge. With your help I will resolve my anger before sunset, and live at peace with all men as much as it is possible with me.


:Rose: *Scripture Reading*

:Rose: Galatians 5:22-23; 
:Rose: James 1:19-20; 
:Rose: Ephesians 26-27; 
:Rose: Romans 14:9

Source:  From 'Word Ministries' (Prayers that Availeth Much)

:Rose: :Rose: :Rose:

Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray:

You are truly "OverComers" through our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ who has overcome the world.   The world meaning every challenge in life there is, Jesus has already overcome for us.   

All in His Love for each of you... all of us, for always. 

In Jesus' Name we thank our Father God in Heaven for so much which has been given unto us, so richly, so real, so pure.   



:Rose: Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## Blackpearl1993

2 Corinthians 4:17 And this small and temporary trouble we suffer will bring us a tremendous and eternal glory, much greater than the trouble. 18 For we fix our attention, not on things that are seen, but on things that are unseen. What can be seen lasts only for a time, but what cannot be seen lasts forever.


----------



## Leigh

Blackpearl1993 said:


> 2 Corinthians 4:17 And this small and temporary trouble we suffer will bring us a tremendous and eternal glory, much greater than the trouble. 18 For we fix our attention, not on things that are seen, but on things that are unseen. What can be seen lasts only for a time, but what cannot be seen lasts forever.



Our troubles really are small.  I sometimes get out of pocket but the truth is God is all powerful.


----------



## Shimmie

Special thanks to Blackpearl1993 for this scripture...


_2 Corinthians 4:17-18 

And this small and temporary trouble we suffer will bring us a tremendous and eternal glory, much greater than the trouble. 

For we fix our attention, not on things that are seen, but on things that are unseen. What can be seen lasts only for a time, but what cannot be seen lasts forever._

Our hearts are fixed upon God... Our Heavenly Father.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Please forgive me ladies!! I'm off work today so all day yesterday I was telling myself it was Friday which made me forget about the call last night


----------



## Sashaa08

AtlantaJJ, You are always in our minds and thoughts, even when you aren't on the line. You and "our" godson are always covered in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please forgive me ladies!! I'm off work today so all day yesterday I was telling myself it was Friday which made me forget about the call last night





Sashaa08 said:


> AtlantaJJ, You are always in our minds and thoughts, even when you aren't on the line. You and "our" godson are always covered in prayer.



Thanks Sashaa08 

You're speaking nothing but the truth about our Precious sister AtlantaJJ and our Godson, who is such a loving blessing.   

We love you Atlanta and our Godson.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Sashaa08 said:


> AtlantaJJ, You are always in our minds and thoughts, even when you aren't on the line. You and "our" godson are always covered in prayer.





Shimmie said:


> Thanks Sashaa08
> 
> You're speaking nothing but the truth about our Precious sister AtlantaJJ and our Godson, who is such a loving blessing.
> 
> We love you Atlanta and our Godson.



We love you all too!


----------



## Sashaa08

PRAISE REPORT!!!  

As you recall, I had a friend who lost twins last year due to delivering too early. She is currently pregnant and was placed on bed rest earlier this year and was even hospitalized. I am here to report that the prayers of the righteous availeth much! She has been doing so well that she gets to return home for the remainder of her pregnancy! She is still on bedrest but at least she is out of the hospital.  PRAISE HIM!!! :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> PRAISE REPORT!!!
> 
> As you recall, I had a friend who lost twins last year due to delivering too early. She is currently pregnant and was placed on bed rest earlier this year and was even hospitalized. I am here to report that the prayers of the righteous availeth much! She has been doing so well that she gets to return home for the remainder of her pregnancy! She is still on bedrest but at least she is out of the hospital.  PRAISE HIM!!! :reddancer:



Glory to God, Sashaa08... Glory to God.

"The fruit shall not fall from the vine, before it's time"

In Jesus' Name, these babies shall come forth at the appointed time and shall flourish and live and give Glory unto God, all the days of their lives.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Leigh

Proverbs 18:21

Death and life are in the power of the tongue:
and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.


----------



## Sashaa08

Leigh said:


> Proverbs 18:21
> 
> Death and life are in the power of the tongue:
> and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.



Amen! This is an excellent reminder.


----------



## Shimmie

At God's Throne  

_'Prayer sends a beam of Light to Heaven and Back to Whom You are Praying for."_

Please, don't give up on the one you are praying for. 

Selah...

God hears your heart, loud and clear; have no doubt, the answer is near.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Leigh

Atlanta JJ posted this scripture in another thread.

Lets us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9

We aren't always wrong.  Our delivery isn't always incorrect.  Just because we do the Word doesn't mean we are a doormat.

Be proud, grateful, and happy when you know your intention was to stand in the Word, trust God, and walk in the Word.  And "continue"... I believe Shimmie posted about this.

Even if your strategy changes, continue to keep the faith...

As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all men, especially unto them who are of the household of faith.  Galatians 6:10

A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another. By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.  John 13:34-35


----------



## loolalooh

Is there prayer tonight?  It's been a while since I've been on.


----------



## Sashaa08

loolalooh said:


> Is there prayer tonight?  It's been a while since I've been on.



Yes ma'am!! 9:00pm EST.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Yes ma'am!! 9:00pm EST.



Thank you so much, sahaa08 ...

With all of my heart... 

Thank you.  

A 1000-fold blessings to you in every area of your life.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

I am posting this as food for thought. It will be posted both here and in the prayer request thread:

*The Irony of Avoiding Hardship

Humans avoid hardship as much as possible. And we are human and we didn’t like it. It wasn’t pleasant. And yet, it’s such an irony that the greatest lessons, the deepest character, the real molding of a person can really only come through hardship. We avoid what is usually very beneficial, often life-changing for us, skirting, perhaps, the very instrument God had designed to make us more like Him.

Financial hardship has given us the unique opportunity to depend on God in ways we couldn’t otherwise. I can’t teach my children that God really is able to provide our daily bread–I can’t learn it myself, unless we literally must pray for daily bread. We don’t recognize Him as much in plenty; it’s in lack that we really see Him.

“We can ignore even pleasure. But pain insists upon being attended to. God whispers to us in our pleasures, speaks in our conscience, but shouts in our pains: it is his megaphone to rouse a deaf world.” -C. S. Lewis*


----------



## Sashaa08

Good morning lovely ladies! 

Been sick all week but thank God I am feeling so much better and eagerly looking forward to praying with everyone this evening!


----------



## ultrasuede

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Been sick all week but thank God I am feeling so much better and eagerly looking forward to praying with everyone this evening!



Sorry to hear that you were sick, but so glad to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## mst1908

Please pray for complete and total healing for the following:

  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT]Ms. Valarie found a lump in her breast.
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT]Mr. Hollis has been diagnosed with ALS (aka Lou Gehrig’s disease) and MS (Multiple Sclerosis). He is in a wheel chair and had to retire from work due to a disability. 

  Thanks in Advance,
Maria


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blackpearl1993 said:


> I am posting this as food for thought. It will be posted both here and in the prayer request thread:
> 
> *The Irony of Avoiding Hardship
> 
> Humans avoid hardship as much as possible. And we are human and we didn’t like it. It wasn’t pleasant. And yet, it’s such an irony that the greatest lessons, the deepest character, the real molding of a person can really only come through hardship. We avoid what is usually very beneficial, often life-changing for us, skirting, perhaps, the very instrument God had designed to make us more like Him.
> 
> Financial hardship has given us the unique opportunity to depend on God in ways we couldn’t otherwise. I can’t teach my children that God really is able to provide our daily bread–I can’t learn it myself, unless we literally must pray for daily bread. We don’t recognize Him as much in plenty; it’s in lack that we really see Him.
> 
> “We can ignore even pleasure. But pain insists upon being attended to. God whispers to us in our pleasures, speaks in our conscience, but shouts in our pains: it is his megaphone to rouse a deaf world.” -C. S. Lewis*



This has me choking back tears because it is so very true. I spent most of my adult life trying to run from pain. I am learning to embrace it and pray that I get the lessons. I am also learning to seek God out for EVERYTHING, ALWAYS (I'm yelling at myself there  )


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Been sick all week but thank God I am feeling so much better and eagerly looking forward to praying with everyone this evening!



Sashaa08 

I am so glad to hear you are feeling better!! I'm looking forward to praying with everyone as well.


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Been sick all week but thank God I am feeling so much better and eagerly looking forward to praying with everyone this evening!



Sashaa........



Praying for your COMPLETE healing, Sweetheart.   I'm so sorry you were not feeling well.   Love and blessings to you, Loved One.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Sashaa...praying for you to be well. I look forward to praying with everyone tonight as well.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

*sorry posted in wrong thread*


----------



## Sashaa08

Today is the National Day of Prayer! I can't wait to end this day by dialing in to the prayer line tonight and praying with all of my sisters.  

Looking forward to hearing everyone's voices tonight!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Today is the National Day of Prayer! I can't wait to end this day by dialing in to the prayer line tonight and praying with all of my sisters.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing everyone's voices tonight!



  

Thank you Sashaa08  and all of the wonderful ladies of the Prayer Team, Blackpearl1993, donna894, and Iwanthealthyhair67,  

You are the Best .....


----------



## Shimmie

For you :Rose:

Hold on to the Promises of God; for they are sure and pure and yours.

I shared this scripture earlier in another thread.  Be blessed and hold on to this and what God has promised you.   Hold on, even if you feel you have only a 'little' strength...Hold on.    

_*See, I have placed before you an open door that no one can shut. I know that you have little strength, yet you have kept my word and have not denied my name. --- *_-- (Revelation 3:8)

Your delay is not denial... hold on.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am at DS final orchestra concert for the school year. I don't think I'll be able to make the call right at 9:00 pm, but I will be there in spirit.  Love you all!'. 

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DS has a very upset stomach, I had to make a drug store run to get him some Pepto. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> DS has a very upset stomach, I had to make a drug store run to get him some Pepto. Please keep him in your prayers.



  Hi AtlantaJJ...  we prayed for our 'God son' tonight.   We weren't even aware of this post.   He's always in our hearts and prayers.

Please give him our love and a    We love you both.

Always,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

Scripture:  :Rose: 

_My friends, be glad, even if you have a lot of trouble. You know that you learn to endure by having your faith tested. But you must learn to endure everything, so that you will be completely mature and not lacking in anything.

If any of you need wisdom, you should ask God, and it will be given to you. God is generous and won’t correct you for asking. But when you ask for something, you must have faith and not doubt. Anyone who doubts is like an ocean wave tossed around in a storm. If you are that kind of person, you can’t make up your mind, and you surely can’t be trusted. So don’t expect the Lord to give you anything at all.

God will bless you, if you don’t give up when your faith is being tested. He will reward you with a glorious life, just as he rewards everyone who loves him.
_ 
James 1:2-8, 12 CEV


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ...  we prayed for our 'God son' tonight.   We weren't even aware of this post.   He's always in our hearts and prayers.
> 
> Please give him our love and a    We love you both.
> 
> Always,
> Shimmie



Thank you all for your prayers, they mean more than you will ever know.

It seems like DS is under attack as this is his last day of school, he really needs to attend today.

Shimmie Sashaa08 Blackpearl1993 Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you all for your prayers, they mean more than you will ever know.
> 
> It seems like DS is under attack as this is his last day of school, he really needs to attend today.
> 
> Shimmie Sashaa08 Blackpearl1993 Iwanthealthyhair67



AtlantaJJ,  

It's interesting, how we prayed, last night, that since it is the end of the school year,for 'Our' God Son's success in school.    God is always in the midst of us, bearing hour hearts as one.  

Our 'God Son' has worked long and hard to have good grades; he will truly succeed, in Jesus' Name.    He surely has the 'mind of Christ and the Heart of God the Father and the Wisdom of the Holy Spirit dwelling fully and deeply within him.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

Please keep me lifted up in prayer regarding the purchase of my 1st home. So I found my dream home and my offer was accepted over a month ago. Now, I'm just waiting on the lender to finish processing my paperwork and approve my mortgage loan. My lender informed me all my paperwork has been sent to the underwriter. Please stand in agreement with me that my mortgage loan is processed quickly and approved SOON so I can close on my home on time.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Sashaa08

mst1908 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Please keep me lifted up in prayer regarding the purchase of my 1st home. So I found my dream home and my offer was accepted over a month ago. Now, I'm just waiting on the lender to finish processing my paperwork and approve my mortgage loan. My lender informed me all my paperwork has been sent to the underwriter. Please stand in agreement with me that my mortgage loan is processed quickly and approved SOON so I close on my home on time.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria



Congratulations Maria on your dream home! We will pray that every step of the process goes smoothly and timely. I also pray that your home will be paid off quickly to that YOU become the lender and not the borrower. I also pray that your neighbors are welcoming and that you soon discover new benefits of your dream home and location that you hadn't expected. Pleasant surprises and favor!


----------



## mst1908

Originally Posted by *mst1908* 

 
_Hello Ladies,

Please keep me lifted up in prayer regarding the purchase of my 1st  home. So I found my dream home and my offer was accepted over a month  ago. Now, I'm just waiting on the lender to finish processing my  paperwork and approve my mortgage loan. My lender informed me all my  paperwork has been sent to the underwriter. Please stand in agreement  with me that my mortgage loan is processed quickly and approved SOON so I  close on my home on time.

Thanks in advance,
Maria_




Sashaa08 said:


> Congratulations Maria on your dream home! We will pray that every step of the process goes smoothly and timely. I also pray that your home will be paid off quickly to that YOU become the lender and not the borrower. I also pray that your neighbors are welcoming and that you soon discover new benefits of your dream home and location that you hadn't expected. Pleasant surprises and favor!



Thank you so much Ms. Sashaa!!

God Bless,
Maria


----------



## mst1908

Praise Report!!!!!

Glory be to God!!!! My mortgage loan was approved and my closing date is this Friday. I ask for continued prayer for favor and no delays. This home buying process has been an emotional rollercoaster. I'm believing in God that I will receive money back at closing.

Also, please pray for safe travels for my family members who will be traveling from Alabama to help me move.

Thank you all for your prayers.
God Bless,
Maria


----------



## Leigh

This is a gratitude post to all the ladies of the prayer team! I love you guys.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> This is a gratitude post to all the ladies of the prayer team! I love you guys.



Thank you Leigh 

We love you too... 

Enjoy your blessings.


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I'm having phone problems. I've been trying to call in. Just a reminder to please lift me up in prayer. I close on my home tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance,
 Maria


----------



## Sashaa08

Same here Maria,

I have been trying to dial in for about 15 minutes....I am going to keep trying.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I can't get dialed in, I have been trying for 10 minutes.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## donna894

Same here!  I'll keep trying also.


----------



## mst1908

The devil is a liar!!! To God be the Glory!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mst1908 said:


> The devil is a liar!!! To God be the Glory!!!!



Amen!

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## Leigh

I finally got in.


----------



## mst1908

I was just able to call in but one else is here


----------



## donna894

We're in! Come Join Us!


----------



## mst1908

Ladies,

I would just like to thank you all for your prayers. I just closed on my home. I must admit my faith was truly tested during this home buying process. All I can say is God showed up and showed out. God was with me every step of the way and I can't thank him enough. Be encouraged ladies. To God be the Glory!! 

Have a Blessed Weekend,
Maria


(Picture of me outside the title company with the keys to my new home!)


----------



## Shimmie

mst1908 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I would just like to thank you all for your prayers. I just closed on my home. I must admit my faith was truly tested during this home buying process. All I can say is God showed up and showed out. God was with me every step of the way and I can't thank him enough. Be encouraged ladies. To God be the Glory!!
> 
> Have a Blessed Weekend,
> Maria
> 
> View attachment 212241
> (Picture of me outside the title company with the keys to my new home!)



 mst1908

      


Maria you are so beautiful and so happy!    

I thank God for your dreams come true.

Sashaa08, donna894, AtlantaJJ, Blackpearl1993, Leigh

Thank you for staying so faithful.  Each of you stood behind Maria and so many others in prayer and you ushered in the answers in Jesus' Name. 

I couldn't be there but each of you continue to 'press' forward in spite of the connection challenge last night.    I'm so proud of you and so blessed to be a part of your lives.    

Thank you so much,   I love each of you.    

Each of your blessings are sealed in the Covenant Blood of Jesus and nothing shall by any means steal them away.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amein!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Congratulation!!!!!!!!!







mst1908 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I would just like to thank you all for your prayers. I just closed on my home. I must admit my faith was truly tested during this home buying process. All I can say is God showed up and showed out. God was with me every step of the way and I can't thank him enough. Be encouraged ladies. To God be the Glory!!
> 
> Have a Blessed Weekend,
> Maria
> 
> View attachment 212241
> (Picture of me outside the title company with the keys to my new home!)


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Please keep me in your prayers! Something very bad happened to me over the weekend. I feel very violated scared and lost. It's time for me to change my life around. I don't understand why it's so hard for me to give up my bad habits and desires that God does not love. I want to do good so badly.


----------



## Shimmie

growinghealthyhair said:


> Please keep me in your prayers! Something very bad happened to me over the weekend. I feel very violated scared and lost. It's time for me to change my life around. I don't understand why it's so hard for me to give up my bad habits and desires that God does not love. I want to do good so badly.



growinghealthyhair...

 

Whatever happen God is making sure that it never happens to you again.   We live and we learn and we live and learn again and again.   

Babygirl, it's all over and tonight is a new night to wake up in the morning to begin all over again.     Whatever it is, let it go into the sea of forgetfulness and with God you can and you will begin again and you will win, this battle.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Father God thank you for loving this little one so much that you are right there with her with open heart and open arms to free her from the trouble she has been in.    Heal and protect her and let her heart be free from all condemnation and refreshed and renewed to begin a new life of following you with all of her heart.   

You love her and that is all that matters right now.  You love this little girl and that covers a multitude of any sin that she has ever done.  

We love you Father God and unto you do we give all thanks with all of our hearts.   In Jesus Name, over and over again, you forgive us.   

Amen and Amen....


----------



## mst1908

BlackHairDiva said:


> Congratulation!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mst1908

Hello Ladies,

I'm on the line right now but you all can't hear. I have a prayer request: please pray over my new home.

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Sashaa08

We've got you covered!


----------



## sweetvi

Thanks Ladies for the awesome job tonight! I couldn't speak because I had a sore throat and I couldn't shout. Thank You everyone


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you ladies for your prayers.  My brother got a job in the state he wanted to live in; now he's just looking for an apartment. 

As for myself, no job yet, but it's coming....I'm declaring it every single day until the Lord says YES!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Thank you so much for the prayers last night ladies. I woke up refreshed and renewed this morning. I will fight this battle on my knees Praise God!!

I thank God for your your support!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

UPDATE.... new number. I'm not sure if this number is temporary for tonight or a long term change. 

The number is 712-432-8399

code is the same -- 523054#


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> UPDATE.... new number. I'm not sure if this number is temporary for tonight or a long term change.
> 
> The number is 712-432-8399
> 
> code is the same -- 523054#



Blackpearl1993, thank you for taking care of this.   

I appreciate you far more than I've shared, by saying thank you and to Sashaa08, donna894, AtlantaJJ, for doing such a wonderful job on the prayer line in my absence.  

Love and more to each of you.


----------



## Shimmie

Happy and Safe 4th of July Everyone.   

Tonight's Prayer Line is Postponed until next Thursday night, July 11, 2013 at 9:00 p.m. 

As an FYI:  I have been responding to prayer requests in the threads and in my PM's.   

You are always in our prayers.

See you next Thursday!


----------



## LiciaB

My prayer request:


Please pray for my marriage. We are experiencing some difficulties right now that I'm praying we overcome. I really believe that we can be okay, better than okay but my emotions are all over the place. I keep praying but I can't seem to keep it together. I pray for my husband to show me love again.

Please pray for my father and father in law. A mass was found on my father in law's pancreas and my father recently discovered that he may have to have a pace maker inserted.

I applied for a clerical job within my daughter's school system. I have been a stay at home mom for almost 6 years and it's time for me to return to work. We have no family in the area that I can trust to be with her after she gets out of school. I'm praying for this job because I would be out when she's out and the experience would be great as I am preparing to become a student myself to teach in the same school system.

Thank you ladies in advance. 

I've never called in to the prayer line, but will be on the next available day/time.


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB said:


> My prayer request:
> 
> 
> Please pray for my marriage. We are experiencing some difficulties right now that I'm praying we overcome. I really believe that we can be okay, better than okay but my emotions are all over the place. I keep praying but I can't seem to keep it together. I pray for my husband to show me love again.
> 
> Please pray for my father and father in law. A mass was found on my father in law's pancreas and my father recently discovered that he may have to have a pace maker inserted.
> 
> I applied for a clerical job within my daughter's school system. I have been a stay at home mom for almost 6 years and it's time for me to return to work. We have no family in the area that I can trust to be with her after she gets out of school. I'm praying for this job because I would be out when she's out and the experience would be great as I am preparing to become a student myself to teach in the same school system.
> 
> Thank you ladies in advance.
> 
> I've never called in to the prayer line, but will be on the next available day/time.



You and God the Father, are 'One'.  

Whatsoever you shall ask of Him, you shall receive, therefore, only Believe; 

and Rest... in God's love for you.   Just rest.  Let go of the fear and just rest.

You and God the Father are 'One'.   

Rest in that.   :Rose:

Stop thinking about what 'else' you can do to 'fix' this for it is not your 'mess' to fix; you did not do this nor anyone else wrong.    God is 'fixing' all that concerns you in this and beyond.   God is doing all of the work required here.

Therefore, rest.  Allow God's peace to take over and the answers to your prayers will begin to flow all around you and in your life.   Just Rest.

_Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.”_ Matthew 11:28-30


----------



## LoveAboveAll

Hi, I just renewed my subscription after a long time gone. 
Just in desperate need for prayer... 
Tired of living a life consisting of broken dreams and humiliation, wondering if God really cares for me and my children at all. I feel rejected by God, and don't know how to touch His heart... 

Putting on a smile, but with no joy inside. Living, but yet dead inside. Crying, but without tears. Appearing strong, but weak inside. Appearing calm, but with no peace inside. Encouraging others, but feeling hopeless inside. Telling people that God is real, yet struggeling to see His presence. Asking for wisdom, yet more confused than ever. Allways praying, but lost for words. Reaching out for my Savior, yet sinking deeper... Nothing I do is right.
*HELP ME JESUS!!!!*

Please pray for me tonight...

-LoveAboveAll-


----------



## Shimmie

LoveAboveAll said:


> Hi, I just renewed my subscription after a long time gone.
> Just in desperate need for prayer...
> Tired of living a life consisting of broken dreams and humiliation, wondering if God really cares for me and my children at all. I feel rejected by God, and don't know how to touch His heart...
> 
> Putting on a smile, but with no joy inside. Living, but yet dead inside. Crying, but without tears. Appearing strong, but weak inside. Appearing calm, but with no peace inside. Encouraging others, but feeling hopeless inside. Telling people that God is real, yet struggeling to see His presence. Asking for wisdom, yet more confused than ever. Allways praying, but lost for words. Reaching out for my Savior, yet sinking deeper... Nothing I do is right.
> *HELP ME JESUS!!!!*
> 
> Please pray for me tonight...
> 
> -LoveAboveAll-



LoveAboveAll  .... Welcome Back  

My Dear Sister and Beloved One of God Your Father:

The prayers for you never stopped and God has heard and He is sustaining you and answering you in ways that you could ever imagine.   

Allow yourself to be free from the pain for the one who 'created' the pain and aimed it towards you, does not define you nor dictate the measure of your feelings.    You don't owe 'squat' to anyone except to you and your children.     Take back your joy and live to enjoy it.   The joy of the Lord which is your strength that no one can every take away. 

Let it all go, everything that has been done to hurt you.  Let it all go and thank God for setting you completely free to be happy and joyful; He has paid the price for your joy... Take it back and be free to enjoy every ounce of it in Jesus' Name.

You will see the answers to your prayers even through the darkest of moments which God shall bring to light.   God's first answer to your prayers is to let Him free you from the pain that no one else can do.
In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Nice Lady

Shimmie said:


> @LoveAboveAll  .... Welcome Back
> 
> My Dear Sister and Beloved One of God Your Father:
> 
> The prayers for you never stopped and God has heard and He is sustaining you and answering you in ways that you could ever imagine.
> 
> Allow yourself to be free from the pain for the one who 'created' the pain and aimed it towards you, does not define you nor dictate the measure of your feelings.    *You don't owe 'squat' to anyone except to you and your children.*     Take back your joy and live to enjoy it.   The joy of the Lord which is your strength that no one can every take away.
> 
> Let it all go, everything that has been done to hurt you.  Let it all go and thank God for setting you completely free to be happy and joyful; He has paid the price for your joy... Take it back and be free to enjoy every ounce of it in Jesus' Name.
> 
> You will see the answers to your prayers even through the darkest of moments which God shall bring to light.   God's first answer to your prayers is to let Him free you from the pain that no one else can do.
> In Jesus' Name, Amen.



Amen and amen. She doesn't owe squat to anyone! Words of wisdom! The exact terminology is *"I owe you nothing.*" is what we tell *devils because he is a stalker--attempting to rob God's people. When he tries to contact you directly via email or any other means. You know!
*


----------



## Sashaa08

Good evening ladies,

I am out of the country until Sunday so I won't be able to participate tonight. I will miss hearing all of your voices and of course the many praise reports.

Love and blessings!
Sashaa08


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I am out of the country until Sunday so I won't be able to participate tonight. I will miss hearing all of your voices and of course the many praise reports.
> 
> Love and blessings!
> Sashaa08



We love you Sashaa08.   The Angels surround you as does God's favour as a shield, a mighty shield that no weapon can ever prosper.

Have a wonderful and joyful time for God knows you've earned the right to have such and so much more.


----------



## Shimmie

*TODAY’S SCRIPTURE  *

_“For we who have believed do enter that rest...” _

(Hebrews 4:3, NKJV)


----------



## Shimmie

*TODAY’S SCRIPTURE *

_“Call upon Me in the day of trouble; I will deliver you, and you shall glorify Me.”_ Psalm 50:15 NKJV


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ladies, I'm working late tonight, I have a big meeting tomorrow morning that I was requested to call unexpectedly this week. I don't feel prepared, and I'm a bit anxious.  Please keep me and my son in your prayers. I'll miss you all this evening.


----------



## neet4

Please pray with me for a closer relationship with God.  Pray that my family's financial situation will improve very soon and we will be relieved of the incredible financial stress we are currently under.  

Also pray for my health,  marriage and the well being of my children (especially my teenage sons).  

I am currently in the middle of a 10 day fast and waiting on answers and guidance from God.

Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture... :Rose:

*Psalm 23*

The Lord is my shepherd;
I shall not want.

2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
He leads me beside the still waters.

3 He restores my soul;
He leads me in the paths of righteousness
For His name’s sake.

4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil;

For You are with me;
Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.

5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;

You anoint my head with oil;
My cup runs over.

6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
All the days of my life;

And I will dwell[a] in the house of the Lord
Forever.


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scripture... :Rose:
> 
> Psalm 23
> 
> The Lord is my shepherd;
> I shall not want.
> 
> 2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
> He leads me beside the still waters.
> 
> 3 He restores my soul;
> He leads me in the paths of righteousness
> For His name’s sake.
> 
> 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
> I will fear no evil;
> 
> For You are with me;
> Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.
> 
> 5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
> 
> You anoint my head with oil;
> My cup runs over.
> 
> 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
> All the days of my life;
> 
> And I will dwell[a] in the house of the Lord
> Forever.



I've been singing this song all week. Thanks Shimmie. (Jeff Majors)


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture :Rose:*

God stores water in clouds,
but they don’t burst,
and he wraps them around
the face of the moon.
On the surface of the ocean,
God has drawn a boundary line
between light and darkness.
And columns supporting the sky
tremble at his command.

By his power and wisdom,
God conquered the force
of the mighty ocean.
The heavens became bright
when he breathed,
and the escaping sea monster
died at the hands of God.

*These things are merely a whisper
of God’s power at work.*

How little we would understand
if this whisper ever turned into thunder!

Job 26:8-14 CEV


----------



## Shimmie

Thanking Iwanthealthyhair67 for tonight's Scripture:  :Rose:

_There is a man in whom is the Spirit of the Holy God - _

Daniel 5:11


Hold onto this.  It's pure Gold from the heart of God.


Praise the Name of Jesus... for the men in whom is the Spirit of the Holy God.

Praise the Name of Jesus.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

this is one of my favorites scriptures, I would like to learn how to sing this but it much too high for me I wouldn't do it justice...but if I sing it too Jesus even off key, I know that he will accept my offering...



Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scripture... :Rose:
> 
> *Psalm 23*
> 
> The Lord is my shepherd;
> I shall not want.
> 
> 2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
> He leads me beside the still waters.
> 
> 3 He restores my soul;
> He leads me in the paths of righteousness
> For His name’s sake.
> 
> 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
> I will fear no evil;
> 
> For You are with me;
> Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.
> 
> 5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
> 
> You anoint my head with oil;
> My cup runs over.
> 
> 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
> All the days of my life;
> 
> And I will dwell[a] in the house of the Lord
> Forever.


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is one of my favorites scriptures, I would like to learn how to sing this but it much too high for me I wouldn't do it justice...but if I sing it too Jesus even off key, I know that he will accept my offering...



Iwanthealthyhair67 

You have the heart of God's love and the voice of an angel...

You shall sing.


----------



## Shimmie

*Isaiah 27*

1In that day the LORD with his sore and great and strong sword shall punish leviathan the piercing serpent, even leviathan that crooked serpent; and he shall slay the dragon that is in the sea. 

2 In that day sing ye unto her, A vineyard of red wine. 

3 I the LORD do keep it; I will water it every moment: lest any hurt it, I will keep it night and day. 

4 Fury is not in me: who would set the briers and thorns against me in battle? I would go through them, I would burn them together. 

5 Or let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me. 

6 He shall cause them that come of Jacob to take root: Israel shall blossom and bud, and fill the face of the world with fruit.


----------



## Leigh

I stand in agreement in prayer although I can't hear the rest of it.


----------



## Shimmie

*More of Tonight's Scriptures* :Rose:

138 I will praise thee with my whole heart: before the gods will I sing praise unto thee.

2 I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name.

3 In the day when I cried thou answeredst me, and strengthenedst me with strength in my soul.

4 All the kings of the earth shall praise thee, O Lord, when they hear the words of thy mouth.

5 Yea, they shall sing in the ways of the Lord: for great is the glory of the Lord.

6 Though the Lord be high, yet hath he respect unto the lowly: but the proud he knoweth afar off.

*7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me.

8 The Lord will perfect that which concerneth me: thy mercy, O Lord, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.*

God will not forget the Work of His Own Hands.... 'YOU', your Loved ones, your husbands, your children, your new heart, your prayers.   Your Healed Bodies.   Your homes and finances.    God will not forget nor will He forsake anything that concerns you.   For you are His heart and love and soul. 

:Rose::Rose::Rose::Rose::Rose:

And as promised...

*Psalm 112:* :Rose:

Praise ye the Lord. Blessed is the man that feareth the Lord, that delighteth greatly in his commandments.

2 His seed shall be mighty upon earth: the generation of the upright shall be blessed.

3 Wealth and riches shall be in his house: and his righteousness endureth for ever.

4 Unto the upright there ariseth light in the darkness: he is gracious, and full of compassion, and righteous.

5 A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.

*6 Surely he shall not be moved for ever: the righteous shall be in everlasting remembrance.

7 He shall not be afraid of evil tidings: his heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord.

8 His heart is established, he shall not be afraid, until he see his desire upon his enemies.*

9 He hath dispersed, he hath given to the poor; his righteousness endureth for ever; his horn shall be exalted with honour.

10 The wicked shall see it, and be grieved; he shall gnash with his teeth, and melt away: the desire of the wicked shall perish.

:Rose:  God is increasing 'your' discerning spirit.  He will tell you things, but not for fear, but for victory and leading in how and what to pray.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

^^^YES!!!!


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> More of Tonight's Scriptures :Rose:
> 
> 138 I will praise thee with my whole heart: before the gods will I sing praise unto thee.
> 
> 2 I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name.
> 
> 3 In the day when I cried thou answeredst me, and strengthenedst me with strength in my soul.
> 
> 4 All the kings of the earth shall praise thee, O Lord, when they hear the words of thy mouth.
> 
> 5 Yea, they shall sing in the ways of the Lord: for great is the glory of the Lord.
> 
> 6 Though the Lord be high, yet hath he respect unto the lowly: but the proud he knoweth afar off.
> 
> 7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou wilt revive me: thou shalt stretch forth thine hand against the wrath of mine enemies, and thy right hand shall save me.
> 
> 8 The Lord will perfect that which concerneth me: thy mercy, O Lord, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.
> 
> God will not forget the Work of His Own Hands.... 'YOU', your Loved ones, your husbands, your children, your new heart, your prayers.   Your Healed Bodies.   Your homes and finances.    God will not forget nor will He forsake anything that concerns you.   For you are His heart and love and soul.
> 
> :Rose::Rose::Rose::Rose::Rose:
> 
> And as promised...
> 
> Psalm 112: :Rose:
> 
> Praise ye the Lord. Blessed is the man that feareth the Lord, that delighteth greatly in his commandments.
> 
> 2 His seed shall be mighty upon earth: the generation of the upright shall be blessed.
> 
> 3 Wealth and riches shall be in his house: and his righteousness endureth for ever.
> 
> 4 Unto the upright there ariseth light in the darkness: he is gracious, and full of compassion, and righteous.
> 
> 5 A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.
> 
> 6 Surely he shall not be moved for ever: the righteous shall be in everlasting remembrance.
> 
> 7 He shall not be afraid of evil tidings: his heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord.
> 
> 8 His heart is established, he shall not be afraid, until he see his desire upon his enemies.
> 
> 9 He hath dispersed, he hath given to the poor; his righteousness endureth for ever; his horn shall be exalted with honour.
> 
> 10 The wicked shall see it, and be grieved; he shall gnash with his teeth, and melt away: the desire of the wicked shall perish.
> 
> :Rose:  God is increasing 'your' discerning spirit.  He will tell you things, but not for fear, but for victory and leading in how and what to pray.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.



Thank you Shimmie! Amen, Amen, and Amen!


----------



## Godsdaughter001

please pray for me in your next prayer meeting. i really need someone to intercede in prayer for me. thank you ladies.


----------



## Shimmie

Godsdaughter001 said:


> please pray for me in your next prayer meeting. i really need someone to intercede in prayer for me. thank you ladies.



We're praying for you now, Dear one.   Please know this... not only are we praying for you, but so is Jesus who is forever there with you and is forever interceding to God our Father in Heaven on your behalf. 

And Loved One.... you are indeed God's Daughter and you WILL and you ARE through this.   The 'darkness' is only a mass of clouds which have no other choice than to discipate .....disappear.... scatter; making all things visible for you to see, the all things new which God has indeed prepared just for you.

Godsdaughter001.... you are moving through this.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   



...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

We have Open House night at school this evening which starts at 7:00 pm. I'll try my best to be on time for the call, but chances are I might be a bit late.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> We have Open House night at school this evening which starts at 7:00 pm. I'll try my best to be on time for the call, but chances are I might be a bit late.



Thank you for the update, Angel.  Have a wonderful open house.


----------



## LiciaB

Hi Ladies 

I pray all is well with you all! I am looking forward to the call tonight, but don't know if I'll make it. Parent meeting for band students at dd's school tonight. If we wrap up on time and I can get baby dd settled, I'll be there. If not, please continue to keep my family in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

LiciaB said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I pray all is well with you all! I am looking forward to the call tonight, but don't know if I'll make it. Parent meeting for band students at dd's school tonight. If we wrap up on time and I can get baby dd settled, I'll be there. If not, please continue to keep my family in prayer.



LiciaB ...  Enjoy being with your family tonight.  Please do not place yourself under pressure to be on the Prayer Line for prayer.   We will continue to keep you and your family in our hearts and prayers.    

The 'Prayer Line will resume on Thursday, September 12th at 9:00 p.m.

Next week (Thursday, September, 5th) the Prayer Line will be closed.  This to give the Prayer Team time to adjust to the first week of school after the holiday.  

We will still respond to prayer requests that we see in the forum and receive privately our PM's.  All PM prayer requests are kept private.    :Rose:

Take care and do not be pressured to call in tonight.  We have you covered.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I didn't make it home in time for the call, it was a long but good open house. School is back in, full force!

Love you ladies!!


----------



## sweetvi

sorry I missed the call line.  I have a new night position so I won't be able to call as often. Don't forget to keep me in prayer...


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I didn't make it home in time for the call, it was a long but good open house. School is back in, full force!
> 
> Love you ladies!!





sweetvi said:


> sorry I missed the call line.  I have a new night position so I won't be able to call as often. Don't forget to keep me in prayer...



 

We prayed for you.... 



God said 'Yes'


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> We prayed for you....
> 
> 
> 
> God said 'Yes'



"And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose."
Romans 8:28

"If they hear and serve Him, they will end their days in prosperity and their years in pleasures."
Job 36:11

Amen I say to my Lord!! Amen! 



ETA:
Jeremiah 29:11 - (NIV)
11 For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the Lord, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

ETAA:
Ephesians 3:20-21 - (NKJV)
20 Now to _Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think_, according to the power that works in us, 21 to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

With the re-opening of schools and other family obligations this week, the Prayer Line will be closed on Thursday, September 5, 2013 and will re-open next Thursday, September 12 at 9:00 p.m.

We will still be in prayer for all prayer requests and will respond to all PM's and posts for prayer requests.

God bless you and don't worry anymore...God has set His heart towards helping and taking care of each and everyone one of you.


God is perfecting ALL that concerns you.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Sashaa08

Good morning ladies!

The video is a bit long (17 minutes) but I really enjoyed how with humor and sincerity they broke down Psalm 139 (David's prayer for God to search his heart...)

http://skitguys.com/videos/item/psalm-139


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> The video is a bit long (17 minutes) but I really enjoyed how with humor and sincerity they broke down Psalm 139 (David's prayer for God to search his heart...)
> 
> http://skitguys.com/videos/item/psalm-139



Thank you Sashaa08 

This will be my treat at lunchtime today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ladies! I am at the Kaiser Corporate challenge. I forgot to mention I won't be on the call tonight. I miss you all!  xoxoxo

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture *:Rose:

_Surely, LORD, you bless the righteous; you surround them with your favor as with a shield_.

Psalm 5:12


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shimmie said:


> *Tonight's Scripture *:Rose:
> 
> _Surely, LORD, you bless the righteous; you surround them with your favor as with a shield_.
> 
> Psalm 5:12



Thank You Lord Jesus for this wonderful promise! I receive this gift!


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank You Lord Jesus for this wonderful promise! I receive this gift!



You are more than welcome, AtlantaJJ.   We prayed for you last night as well.  

The additional Word from last night is from the Marriage Ceremony.   The key words from the message were _not entering into any 'agreement' (contract) unadvisedly.    _   To seek God's counsel; to investigate, to study before making any signed commitments. 

Seek God, before saying, 'Yes'.   :Rose:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Praise God, I have been running around so much lately, both literally and figuratively that I neglected to mention that I received a good report from the doctor about my chest pains. All the tests returned stating that I am good condition!! Thank you Jesus!  The doctor thinks the pains were related to anxiety.  

I walked / jogged in a 5K on Thursday evening. I'm so gratefully committed to work on my health and fitness.  I have been so preoccupied by things over the past year that I just stopped exercising. That's not acceptable, I have corrected that errant behavior.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise God, I have been running around so much lately, both literally and figuratively that I neglected to mention that I received a good report from the doctor about my chest pains. All the tests returned stating that I am good condition!! Thank you Jesus!  The doctor thinks the pains were related to anxiety.
> 
> I walked / jogged in a 5K on Thursday evening. I'm so gratefully committed to work on my health and fitness.  I have been so preoccupied by things over the past year that I just stopped exercising. That's not acceptable, I have corrected that errant behavior.



Praise God that you are a-okay! I love you (and Matthew) and am happy to hear that God has blessed you with good health.


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Praise God, I have been running around so much lately, both literally and figuratively that I neglected to mention that I received a good report from the doctor about my chest pains. All the tests returned stating that I am good condition!! Thank you Jesus!  The doctor thinks the pains were related to anxiety.
> 
> I walked / jogged in a 5K on Thursday evening. I'm so gratefully committed to work on my health and fitness.  I have been so preoccupied by things over the past year that I just stopped exercising. That's not acceptable, I have corrected that errant behavior.



Happy Dance:


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture :Rose:

Peace for All, in Jesus' Name 

_"I will lie down and sleep in peace, for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety"_ (Ps 4:8 NIV).  

"Holy Spirit, welcome into our dreams for you shall counsel us in the night seasons.  You will guide us, tell us, what to do.   

In Jesus' Name, we thank you with our hearts full of love... Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm so excited to be attending the Joyce Meyer conference this weekend here in Atlanta at the Gwinnett Center. The first session starts tonight at 7:00 pm, which means I'll miss the call this evening.  I'm looking forward to a Christ filled evening with fellow believers and I will be thinking of my lovely sisters in Christ while I'm worshiping the Lord and receiving a Word of Knowledge and Wisdom in due season!


----------



## Godsdaughter001

Hi.. Please pray for my depression to stop. Pray that God will speak to my heart and give me hope and to let me know He hears me.


----------



## Shimmie

Godsdaughter001 said:


> Hi.. Please pray for my depression to stop. Pray that God will speak to my heart and give me hope and to let me know He hears me.



Godsdaughter001, we are praying for you right now on the Prayer Line...

The peace of God overflows into your heart and mind in Jesus' Name, Amen.  T


----------



## Godsdaughter001

Thank you so much.


----------



## Shimmie

Godsdaughter001 said:


> Thank you so much.



Your are very welcome.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture *:Rose:


*Isaiah 7  (KJV)*

And it came to pass in the days of Ahaz the son of Jotham, the son of Uzziah, king of Judah, that Rezin the king of Syria, and Pekah the son of Remaliah, king of Israel, went up toward Jerusalem to war against it, but could not prevail against it.

2 And it was told the house of David, saying, Syria is confederate with Ephraim. And his heart was moved, and the heart of his people, as the trees of the wood are moved with the wind.

3 Then said the Lord unto Isaiah, Go forth now to meet Ahaz, thou, and Shearjashub thy son, at the end of the conduit of the upper pool in the highway of the fuller's field;

4 And say unto him, Take heed, and be quiet; fear not, neither be fainthearted for the two tails of these smoking firebrands, for the fierce anger of Rezin with Syria, and of the son of Remaliah.

5 Because Syria, Ephraim, and the son of Remaliah, have taken evil counsel against thee, saying,

6 Let us go up against Judah, and vex it, and let us make a breach therein for us, and set a king in the midst of it, even the son of Tabeal:

*7 Thus saith the Lord God, It shall not stand, neither shall it come to pass.*


--------------------------

The enemy's threats cannot *ever* prevail against you.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Leigh

*Tonight's Scripture* 

_*Jesus said to his disciples*: I am the true vine, and my Father is the gardener.  He cuts away every branch of mine that doesn’t produce fruit. But he trims clean [every branch that does produce fruit, so that it will produce even more fruit. You are already clean because of what I have said to you.    

Stay joined to me, and I will stay joined to you. Just as a branch cannot produce fruit unless it stays joined to the vine, you cannot produce fruit unless you stay joined to me. I am the vine, and you are the branches. If you stay joined to me, and I stay joined to you, then you will produce lots of fruit. But you cannot do anything without me. If you don’t stay joined to me, you will be thrown away. You will be like dry branches that are gathered up and burned in a fire.    

Stay joined to me and let my teachings become part of you. Then you can pray for whatever you want, and your prayer will be answered. When you become fruitful disciples of mine, my Father will be honored. I have loved you, just as my Father has loved me. So remain faithful to my love for you. If you obey me, I will keep loving you, just as my Father keeps loving me, because I have obeyed him. _  John 15:1-10 CEV      

*Via/Shimmie*

(NIV) 15 “I am the true vine, and my Father is the gardener. 2 He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes[a] so that it will be even more fruitful. 3 You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you. 4 Remain in me, as I also remain in you. No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me.

5 “I am the vine; you are the branches. If you remain in me and I in you, you will bear much fruit; apart from me you can do nothing. 6 If you do not remain in me, you are like a branch that is thrown away and withers; such branches are picked up, thrown into the fire and burned. 7 If you remain in me and my words remain in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. 8 This is to my Father’s glory, that you bear much fruit, showing yourselves to be my disciples.

9 “As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Now remain in my love. 10 If you keep my commands, you will remain in my love, just as I have kept my Father’s commands and remain in his love.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

*Healing Prayer*

Heavenly Father, it is written in your word in John 15: 7-8, that if I (we) abide in you and your word abide in me (us), I (we) will and it shall be done for me (us). So that you my Heavenly Father will be glorified and I (We) will bear fruit.

Heavenly Father, you know the desire of my (our) heart and I (we) ask you to give me (us) the desires of my (our) heart. I (We) pray heavenly Father, that you give me (us) total healing and total deliverance from all sickness, diseases of any kind, infirmities, afflictions, infections, viruses, inflammations, disorders of any kind in every cell in our bodies, in every gland in our bodies, in every organ in our bodies, abnormal cells, radical cells, abnormal growths, radical growths, cancers, tumors, spasms, lesions, or cyst in any part of our bodies.

I (We) ask you Heavenly Father , to give me (us) total restoration of every cell, every ligament, every organ, every gland, every muscle and every bone in my (our) body (bodies) in the Name of Jesus according to John 16:23. To god be the glory. In Jesus Name we pray.

Amen


*Prayer for God to Empower Medication, etc. , and Removing adverse Side Effects of Medication, etc.*
Heavenly Father, I (we) as You to empower any medication, supplement, vitamin, that I (we), or ______Name of person_______ am (are) taking to do the work that you intend it to do. I (we) pray that You will destroy and nullify any allergic reactions and/ or adverse side effects that any medication, supplement, vitamin or combinations of any of these things may cause in me (us), or ______Name of person__________.
Lord Jesus, I (we) ask You to destroy any adverse side effect from any organ, any cell, any gland; from my (our)_____Name of Person______’s body; and I (we) ask You to do this according to John 14:13-14. Lord Jesus, I (we) ask you to destroy any adverse side effects of the medication of __ name medication ________, __ name medication _______, _____ name medication ___, or any supplement or vitamin that I (we), or __ Name of person _________ is taking, that is having any adverse side effects in any organ, any cell, any gland, or any part of my (our) or ____Name of person ______’s body. I ask you this according to John14:13-14, in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ.
I (we) pray that you will destroy and nullify any adverse side effect, specifically of ______ name medication _________, ____ name medication _____, _____ name medication ____ and ___ name medication ____, in me (us), or __Name of person___________.
Heavenly Father, give me (us) clarity of vision, clarity of sight, clarity of thought, clarity of hearing and knowing Your Voice according to John 16:23, in Jesus Christ’s Mighty Name, Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> *Healing Prayer*
> 
> Heavenly Father, it is written in your word in John 15: 7-8, that if I (we) abide in you and your word abide in me (us), I (we) will and it shall be done for me (us). So that you my Heavenly Father will be glorified and I (We) will bear fruit.
> 
> Heavenly Father, you know the desire of my (our) heart and I (we) ask you to give me (us) the desires of my (our) heart. I (We) pray heavenly Father, that you give me (us) total healing and total deliverance from all sickness, diseases of any kind, infirmities, afflictions, infections, viruses, inflammations, disorders of any kind in every cell in our bodies, in every gland in our bodies, in every organ in our bodies, abnormal cells, radical cells, abnormal growths, radical growths, cancers, tumors, spasms, lesions, or cyst in any part of our bodies.
> 
> I (We) ask you Heavenly Father , to give me (us) total restoration of every cell, every ligament, every organ, every gland, every muscle and every bone in my (our) body (bodies) in the Name of Jesus according to John 16:23. To god be the glory. In Jesus Name we pray.
> 
> Amen
> 
> 
> 
> * I will re-edit this post..I have a second prayer also for healing.



BlackHairDiva.... this is beautiful and so on  time.  Thank you so much and I am looking forward to your next prayer for healing and whatever else God places upon your heart to Minister to us.

Thank you for your encouragement on the Prayer Line tonight.   And to Leigh and Andrea  and all of our Prayer Ministers.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Shimmie said:


> @BlackHairDiva.... this is beautiful and so on time. Thank you so much and I am looking forward to your next prayer for healing and whatever else God places upon your heart to Minister to us.
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement on the Prayer Line tonight. And to Leigh and Andrea and all of our Prayer Ministers.


 
The other prayer was added as well.

 thank you for all you have done for us. That prayer line is vital for so many of us.


----------



## Shimmie

BlackHairDiva said:


> The other prayer was added as well.
> 
> thank you for all you have done for us. That prayer line is vital for so many of us.



BlackHairDiva:

Thank you Precious One for all that you've done for all of us.  

You will never know how much your faith has kept me strong in faith... 

"Iron Sharpens Iron"   

Always in Jesus' 

Love, Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture: * :Rose:

_With perfect peace you will protect those whose minds cannot be changed, because they trust you.  _

Isaiah 26:3 GWT

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

Those of us who are in Christ Jesus are of the minds which cannot be changed.


----------



## Godsdaughter001

Is the prayer line open tonight?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Godsdaughter001 said:


> Is the prayer line open tonight?


 
yes it will be.


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie said:


> *Tonight's Scripture: * :Rose:
> 
> _With perfect peace you will protect those whose minds cannot be changed, because they trust you.  _
> 
> Isaiah 26:3 GWT
> 
> :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:
> 
> Those of us who are in Christ Jesus are of the minds which cannot be changed.



We shared this scripture in prayer tonight:

Before they call I will answer; while they are still speaking I will hear.

Isaiah 65:28

One more shared in prayer:  

_"...That which I do not see; teach thou me.  Where I have sinned (missed it, made a mistake, overlooked, ignored); I will do no more."  _

(Paraphrased from Job 34:32)

_That which I do not see...teach thou me. 

_  Such powerful words in prayer, unto God.  Powerful words of repentance.  Powerful words of God's forgiveness... to teach me what I do not see, that I will do no more, in Jesus' Name,

Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

_Give thanks to the Lord and pray to him.
Tell the nations what he has done.

Sing to him; sing praises to him.
Tell about all his miracles.

Be glad that you are his;
let those who seek the Lord be happy.

Depend on the Lord and his strength;
always go to him for help.

Remember the miracles he has done,
his wonders, and his decisions. _

_1 Chronicles 16:8-12 NCV_

God loves *YOU*... Don't ever forget it...not ever.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture :Rose:

This is in addition to the scripture shared earlier before our prayer session began tonight.   

I shared this in reference to Queen Esther...'ready for her King'...  _'No other woman (from his past) before her"._

_"Therefore, if it pleases the king, let him issue a royal decree and let it be written in the laws ... which cannot be repealed, that Vashti is never again to enter the presence of King ... 

Also let the king give her royal position to someone else who is better than she."

Esther 1:19 _

No other woman from your husband's past can ever come before him...it's done.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Leigh

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scripture :Rose:  This is in addition to the scripture shared earlier before our prayer session began tonight.  I shared this in reference to Queen Esther...'ready for her King'...  'No other woman (from his past) before her".  "Therefore, if it pleases the king, let him issue a royal decree and let it be written in the laws ... which cannot be repealed, that Vashti is never again to enter the presence of King ...  Also let the king give her royal position to someone else who is better than she."  Esther 1:19   No other woman from your husband's past can ever come before him...it's done.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.



This is nice.


----------



## Shimmie

Leigh said:


> This is nice.



Missed you...


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Tonight's Scripture :Rose:

_He will dwell on high;
His place of defense will be the fortress of rocks;
Bread will be given him,
His water will be sure.

Isaiah 33:16 _


----------



## star

Happy Anniversary I will be joining you soon miss u all so much!!!! Especially, Shimmie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> Happy Anniversary I will be joining you soon miss u all so much!!!! Especially, Shimmie!!!!!!!!!!!!



star...

Hey My Love...    I miss you too!  

Happy Thanksgiving to you.   You are among the Gifts from God that I am so thankful for.


----------



## star

Shimmie said:


> star...
> 
> Hey My Love...    I miss you too!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you.   You are among the Gifts from God that I am so thankful for.



Thank you and be blessed also. I too am so thankful God brought you in my life. I never forgot you I always had you in my heart so happy you are still here empowering the ladies. I am praying for you even now in Jesus Name Amen!!!


----------



## Shimmie

star said:


> Thank you and be blessed also. I too am so thankful God brought you in my life. I never forgot you I always had you in my heart so happy you are still here empowering the ladies. I am praying for you even now in Jesus Name Amen!!!



   THANK YOU, Star


----------



## Shimmie

​
From all on the Prayer Line Team have a wonderful and happy and safe Thanksgiving holiday with your Loved Ones. 

The Prayer Line will be closed on Thanksgiving day, however we will still be watchful and will respond to prayer requests posted in the Prayer Request thread as well as any PM's which come to our attention. 

We will re-open on Thursday, December 5, 2013 at 9:00 p.m. 

God bless each of you and thank you for sharing your hearts and prayers with us.   We honor you.    

With love from, 





donna894
Blackpearl1993
Sashaa08
BlackHairDiva
Leigh
Highly Favored8
AtlantaJJ
Iwanthealthyhair67
TraciChanel
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

* Tonight's Scripture * :Rose:

_You must hold on, so you can do what God wants and receive what he has promised.

For in a very short time, “The One who is coming will come and will not be delayed. Those who are right with me will live by faith.

But if they turn back with fear, I will not be pleased with them.” 

But we are not those who turn back and are lost. We are people who have faith and are saved._

_Hebrews 10:36-39 NCV_


----------



## Whit

Hello  Please pray that I receive a job offer for the Loan Administration Manager 3 role tomorrow. I was laid off recently but I did not let that move me one inch. I have been faithful and I know that God cannot fail! Please stand in agreement with me. Thank you!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

You ladies have all been such a blessing. The ladies on this prayer line have lifted up so many and shown such a beautiful example of Godly love. Our call last week was a blessing. So many of you are waiting faithfully on God's promises; standing strong on His Word and the desires that God has placed in your heart. Yes, I said *God placed those desires in your heart*. Some of you are waiting on God for your husband, children, a job or a better paying job, breakthroughs in your health and finances. Well...God has been impressing on my heart that it is HARVEST TIME!!! Do not lose heart, the very best is yet to come and God has not forgotten you.

Isaiah 54:2-3--Ladies, "enlarge the place of your tent, and let the curtains of your habitations be stretched out; spare not; lengthen your cords and strengthen your stakes. For you will spread abroad to the right hand and to the left; and your offspring will possess the nations and make the desolate cities to be inhabited" (Continue reading through verse 7)

Romans 15: 13--"May the God of your hope so fill you with all joy and peace in believing that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound and be overflowing with hope"

Ephesians: 3:20--"Now to Him Who, by the power that is at work within us, is able to [carry out His purpose and] do *superabundantly*, far over and above all that we ask or think [infinitely beyond our highest prayers, desires, thoughts, hopes, or dreams]

One of our very wise and dear sisters, Shimmie correctly stated that God's Word has one meaning but many applications. Please dear sisters, meditate on these scriptures and allow God to show you the application(s) in your life. He is powerful beyond measure and He is faithful to His pormises (and yes....the desires God has placed in your heart are also His promises to you)

Blessings!


----------



## Blackpearl1993

I need to add to my post above. Prepare ladies, just prepare while you wait on God. Stay in the Word, give God thanks for the blessings to come, and ask God to show you what He'll have you do to prepare.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> You ladies have all been such a blessing. The ladies on this prayer line have lifted up so many and shown such a beautiful example of Godly love. Our call last week was a blessing. So many of you are waiting faithfully on God's promises; standing strong on His Word and the desires that God has placed in your heart. Yes, I said *God placed those desires in your heart*. Some of you are waiting on God for your husband, children, a job or a better paying job, breakthroughs in your health and finances. Well...God has been impressing on my heart that it is HARVEST TIME!!! Do not lose heart, the very best is yet to come and God has not forgotten you.
> 
> Isaiah 54:2-3--Ladies, "enlarge the place of your tent, and let the curtains of your habitations be stretched out; spare not; lengthen your cords and strengthen your stakes. For you will spread abroad to the right hand and to the left; and your offspring will possess the nations and make the desolate cities to be inhabited" (Continue reading through verse 7)
> 
> Romans 15: 13--"May the God of your hope so fill you with all joy and peace in believing that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound and be overflowing with hope"
> 
> Ephesians: 3:20--"Now to Him Who, by the power that is at work within us, is able to [carry out His purpose and] do *superabundantly*, far over and above all that we ask or think [infinitely beyond our highest prayers, desires, thoughts, hopes, or dreams]
> 
> One of our very wise and dear sisters, Shimmie correctly stated that God's Word has one meaning but many applications. Please dear sisters, meditate on these scriptures and allow God to show you the application(s) in your life. He is powerful beyond measure and He is faithful to His pormises (and yes....the desires God has placed in your heart are also His promises to you)
> 
> Blessings!



What a beautiful Blessing you are Blackpearl1993 

Thank you for this healing message for the hearts of those who 'desire'... 

In Jesus' Name, Amen...


----------



## Shimmie

Whit said:


> Hello  Please pray that I receive a job offer for the Loan Administration Manager 3 role tomorrow. I was laid off recently but I did not let that move me one inch. I have been faithful and I know that God cannot fail! Please stand in agreement with me. Thank you!



Whit, we definitely 'agree' with you and for you in loving prayers.   

There shall be showers of blessings falling upon you, in Jesus' Name.   Don't worry about not having an umbrella... you'll want to allow these blessings to soak in...


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

The 'Softness of Snow...'

_As the rain and the snow come down from heaven, and do not return to it without watering the earth and making it bud and flourish, so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater...

...so is *My Word *that goes out from my mouth: It will not return to me 'void', but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it._ 

_---Isaiah 55:10-11_

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Prayer Line Holiday Update :Rose:

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!

The Prayer Line will re-open on Thursday, January 9, 2014

We will still respond to prayer requests in the Prayer Request thread and those sent to us via PM. 

God bless you and do not give up on God's love for you. *


----------



## Shimmie

Welcome 2014 :Rose:

Prayer Line:  Scriptures for Thursday, January 9, 2004

This entire Psalm of the Lord is His Great Love for Us.  Receive it 

*Psalm 20*

May the Lord answer you in the day of trouble;
May the name of the God of Jacob defend you;

2 May He send you help from the sanctuary,
And strengthen you out of Zion;

3 May He remember all your offerings,
And accept your burnt sacrifice. Selah

*4 May He grant you according to your heart’s desire,
And fulfill all your purpose.
*
*5 We will rejoice in your salvation,
And in the name of our God we will set up our banners!
May the Lord fulfill all your petitions.*


*6 Now I know that the Lord saves His anointed;
He will answer him from His holy heaven
With the saving strength of His right hand.*


*7 Some trust in chariots, and some in horses;
But we will remember the name of the Lord our God.
*
*8 They have bowed down and fallen;
But we have risen and stand upright.*


*9 Save, Lord!
May the King answer us when we call.*

*---------------------------------------*

Blackpearl1993

Isaiah 33:16

_He shall dwell on high: his place of defense shall be the munitions of rocks: bread shall be given him; *his waters shall be sure*._


__


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

_Listen to my concerns, God, and protect me from my terrible enemies._
_
Keep me safe from secret plots of corrupt and evil gangs.
Their words cut like swords, and their cruel remarks sting like sharp arrows.

They fearlessly ambush and shoot innocent people._
_They are determined to do evil, and they tell themselves, “Let’s set traps!_
_
No one can see us.” They make evil plans and say, “We’ll commit a perfect crime.

No one knows our thoughts.”
_ 
_But God will shoot his arrows and quickly wound them.__
They will be destroyed by their own words, and everyone who sees them will tremble with fear. They will be afraid and say, “Look at what God has done and keep it all in mind.”_

_May the __Lord__ bless his people with peace and happiness and let them celebrate.   ---------  __Psalm 64 CEV_


_:Rose:  Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray: _

_This scripture is the assurance that God is destroying the fearful thoughts that satan has placed in your mind.   God is protecting you from all of your fears...no mater what they are.   _

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen._

__


----------



## TraciChanel

Shimmie said:


> This scripture is the assurance that God is destroying the fearful thoughts that satan has placed in your mind.   God is protecting you from all of your fears...no mater what they are.
> 
> _In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen._
> 
> __



 That scripture and prayer spoke to exactly what I was experiencing yesterday. And it's true, God protected me from my fearful thoughts. Null and void! Praise God!! :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie

TraciChanel said:


> That scripture and prayer spoke to exactly what I was experiencing yesterday. And it's true, God protected me from my fearful thoughts. Null and void! Praise God!! :reddancer:


 Praise God TraciChanel...

More often than not, the enemy is not human, but of our souls; the fearful thoughts that satan brings.   Human enemies are no where to be found.  

Praise God for His 'Saving Grace' of a Sound Mind, freed from a spirit of fear, doubt and unbelief.


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> *Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:
> 
> _Listen to my concerns, God, and protect me from my terrible enemies._
> _
> Keep me safe from secret plots of corrupt and evil gangs.
> Their words cut like swords, and their cruel remarks sting like sharp arrows.
> 
> They fearlessly ambush and shoot innocent people._
> _They are determined to do evil, and they tell themselves, “Let’s set traps!_
> _
> No one can see us.” They make evil plans and say, “We’ll commit a perfect crime.
> 
> No one knows our thoughts.”
> _
> _But God will shoot his arrows and quickly wound them.__
> They will be destroyed by their own words, and everyone who sees them will tremble with fear. They will be afraid and say, “Look at what God has done and keep it all in mind.”_
> 
> _May the __Lord__ bless his people with peace and happiness and let them celebrate.   ---------  __Psalm 64 CEV_
> 
> 
> _:Rose:  Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray: _
> 
> _This scripture is the assurance that God is destroying the fearful thoughts that satan has placed in your mind.   *God is protecting you from all of your fears...no mater what they are.  * _
> 
> _In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen._
> 
> __



Shimmie - Something made me click on this thread and I see the bolded.  It really blessed me.  Thank you for continuing to be a blessing to so many.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> @Shimmie - Something made me click on this thread and I see the bolded. It really blessed me. Thank you for continuing to be a blessing to so many.


 
I'm glad the Lord is ministering to you mrselle.... you are just that special and more to Him and so many of us.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:


God's Promise in Isaiah 49:15-16

God will never forget you.... 
 ---------------
_Can a woman forget her nursing child, that she should not have compassion on the 'child' of her womb? yea, they may forget, [FONT=garamond,serif]yet will I not forget thee._
[FONT=garamond,serif][/FONT]
_Behold, I have [en]graven thee upon the palms of my hands; thy walls are continually before me ..._

_Each of you are engraved upon God's heart and hands...deeply embedded within His heart, pulsing with every heartbeat, you live forever there within.   You are loved by Him, forever more._
_---------------_
Beloved Angels... 

No matter what it is that you are dealing with, fearful of, hurting from forsaken love... God has you covered, all around. 
In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Sashaa08

Right on time, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie

Sashaa08 said:


> Right on time, Shimmie!


 
God Bless You Sashaa08, you are so precious...


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

_I have not yet reached my goal, and I am not perfect. But Christ has taken hold of me. So I keep on running and struggling to take hold of the prize.  My friends, I don’t feel that I have already arrived. But I forget what is behind, and I struggle for what is ahead.  I run toward the goal, so that I can win the prize of being called to heaven. _

_This is the prize that God offers because of what Christ Jesus has done.  All of us who are mature should think in this same way. And if any of you think differently, God will make it clear to you.  But we must keep going in the direction that we are now headed._

_My friends, I want you to follow my example and learn from others who closely follow the example we set for you.  I often warned you that many people are living as enemies of the cross of Christ. And now with tears in my eyes, _

_I warn you again that they are headed for hell! They worship their stomachs and brag about the disgusting things they do. All they can think about are the things of this world._

_But we are citizens of heaven and are eagerly waiting for our Savior to come from there. Our Lord Jesus Christ  has power over everything, and he will make these poor bodies of ours like his own glorious body. _

_Philippians 3:12-21 CEV_

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Beloved Ones... You don't have to be perfect for Jesus to love you.   He already does and He always will.


----------



## Blackpearl1993

Empty Mangers
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
02-03-2014
Where there are no oxen, the manger is empty, but from the strength of an ox comes an abundant harvest. - Proverbs 14:4

When Jesus came into this world, He chose to be born in a most unusual place-a manger. It was no more than a livery stable with goats, oxen, and other livestock animals. There is a distinctive characteristic about a place like this. It is filled with odors and dung from the animals. God seems to work best among the unpleasantness of circumstances. In fact, "where there are no oxen, the manger is empty." What is this really saying? I believe it is saying that in order for Jesus to be present, we must invite those things that bring with them "messes to clean up." God works among the messy things in our lives. And from these messes come an abundant harvest. This is what He did with all His highly used servants in the Bible. God is filled with paradoxes. Why can't life be seamless and smooth? Because God likes to show Himself in the midst of the messes of life. This is what brings us into the harvests. So often the bigger the mess, the bigger the harvest.

When a major road-construction project takes place in a crowded city street, it appears to be absolute chaos. It is inconvenient, slow-moving and tends to get us irritated because it appears we are moving much slower than we would like. It is ugly, and so much of what we see is torn up. But when we look at that same area a few months or years later, we see why the construction was necessary. There was meaning to the mess. It actually made life so much better for those who would use the road.

It has been through the messiest of times in my business and personal life that God has revealed His power and strength in my life. It was when these "oxen" of hardship have walked into my manger that the greatest harvest was manifest. However, when I have sought to remove the "oxen" and rid myself of the odor and the mess, I have fought the ultimate work of God.

God works in mangers.


----------



## Shimmie

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Empty Mangers
> TGIF Today God Is First Volume 1, by Os Hillman
> 02-03-2014
> Where there are no oxen, the manger is empty, but from the strength of an ox comes an abundant harvest. - Proverbs 14:4
> 
> When Jesus came into this world, He chose to be born in a most unusual place-a manger. It was no more than a livery stable with goats, oxen, and other livestock animals. There is a distinctive characteristic about a place like this. It is filled with odors and dung from the animals. God seems to work best among the unpleasantness of circumstances. In fact, "where there are no oxen, the manger is empty." What is this really saying? I believe it is saying that in order for Jesus to be present, we must invite those things that bring with them "messes to clean up." God works among the messy things in our lives. And from these messes come an abundant harvest. This is what He did with all His highly used servants in the Bible. God is filled with paradoxes. Why can't life be seamless and smooth? Because God likes to show Himself in the midst of the messes of life. This is what brings us into the harvests. So often the bigger the mess, the bigger the harvest.
> 
> When a major road-construction project takes place in a crowded city street, it appears to be absolute chaos. It is inconvenient, slow-moving and tends to get us irritated because it appears we are moving much slower than we would like. It is ugly, and so much of what we see is torn up. But when we look at that same area a few months or years later, we see why the construction was necessary. There was meaning to the mess. It actually made life so much better for those who would use the road.
> 
> It has been through the messiest of times in my business and personal life that God has revealed His power and strength in my life. It was when these "oxen" of hardship have walked into my manger that the greatest harvest was manifest. However, when I have sought to remove the "oxen" and rid myself of the odor and the mess, I have fought the ultimate work of God.
> 
> God works in mangers.


 
Blackpearl1993... I love the healing 'warmth' of this message.  Thank you for sharing this and at such the right time.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

*The Lord is Exalted*

_He who walks righteously and speaks with sincerity, He who rejects unjust gain And shakes his hands so that they hold no bribe; He who stops his ears from hearing about bloodshed And shuts his eyes from looking upon evil; _


_He will dwell on the heights, His refuge will be the impregnable rock; His bread will be given him, *His water will be sure.*_


_Your eyes will see the King in His beauty; They will behold a far-distant land.…_

_From Isaiah 33-15-17 _

_Thank you Lord God, Our Father in Heaven for your Loving Words...keeping us forever and ever... Amen._


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

God's Promise to Us Whom He has Chosen to Love Forever:


_And I will establish my covenant between me and you and your seed …_

Genesis 17:7,8,24-26 

God will never leave us nor forsake us...His loving mercies for us endureth forever.  

Father God, thank you for your love which exceeds all other loves and all adversities.


----------



## prettynatural

Do you all still do the prayer call line?


----------



## Shimmie

prettynatural said:


> Do you all still do the prayer call line?


 
Yes, we do Sweetheart 

Here's the information:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

As I read this scripture from Proverbs, I could feel someone's heart breaking for a loved one /a family member, a spouse. There was no condemnation nor offense against the one in this darkness. 

 

_Who has trouble? Who has pain?_
_Who fights? Who complains?_
_Who has unnecessary bruises?_
_Who has bloodshot eyes?_

_It is people who drink too much wine,_
_who try out all different kinds of strong drinks._
_Don’t stare at the wine when it is red,_
_when it sparkles in the cup,_
_when it goes down smoothly._

_Later it bites like a snake_
_with poison in its fangs._
_Your eyes will see strange sights,_
_and your mind will be confused._
_You will feel dizzy as if you’re in a storm on the ocean,_
_as if you’re on top of a ship’s sails._

_You will think, “They hit me, but I’m not hurt._
_They beat me up, but I don’t remember it._
_I wish I could wake up._
_Then I would get another drink.”_

_Proverbs 23:29-35 NCV_


 Praying with and for those whose hearts are burdened by family members with addictions.


----------



## MissPee

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scripture :Rose:  As I read this scripture from Proverbs, I could feel someone's heart breaking for a loved one /a family member, a spouse. There was no condemnation nor offense against the one in this darkness.    Who has trouble? Who has pain? Who fights? Who complains? Who has unnecessary bruises? Who has bloodshot eyes?  It is people who drink too much wine, who try out all different kinds of strong drinks. Don’t stare at the wine when it is red, when it sparkles in the cup, when it goes down smoothly.  Later it bites like a snake with poison in its fangs. Your eyes will see strange sights, and your mind will be confused. You will feel dizzy as if you’re in a storm on the ocean, as if you’re on top of a ship’s sails.  You will think, “They hit me, but I’m not hurt. They beat me up, but I don’t remember it. I wish I could wake up. Then I would get another drink.”  Proverbs 23:29-35 NCV    Praying with and for those whose hearts are burdened by family members with addictions.



Your prayers are always right on time Shimme. This is exactly what I'm going thru presently n it's been so draining  mentally n emotionally that I haven't even been on the boards for a while n the one day I do I see your prayer.  It's comforting to know I have someone touching n agreeing with me for deliverance for them.


----------



## Shimmie

MissPee said:


> Your prayers are always right on time Shimme. This is exactly what I'm going thru presently n it's been so draining mentally n emotionally that I haven't even been on the boards for a while n the one day I do I see your prayer. It's comforting to know I have someone touching n agreeing with me for deliverance for them.


 
MissPee ...     God bless you and this is meant far beyond those three (3) words.    Thank you for sharing your heart with us.   Miss Pee, you are amazing and lovingly brave and God has heard and shall take care of this for you. 

I hope that it blesses you to know that the Prayer Team covered this area extensively during our Prayer Session on Thursday night, from children to adults to all family members and loved ones.   You and your loved ones will continue to be in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## MissPee

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Shimmie

*"Tonight's Scripture :Rose:"*

*I Hasten to His Throne*

http://www.hallelujah1600.com/pages/dailyinspiration.html?feed=445879&article=9784519

When you don't know what else to do... just release your heart and hasten to the arms of God...hasten to His throne.    

God is waiting there ... waiting.  He will never turn you away.    God is waiting there, arms wide open, waiting to fill His loving open arms with you.   Slow down your heart, drop your fears, reverse your tears, simply hasten... to your Father's throne.  

He's waiting for you are His very own. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## tallnomad

I would like prayer for the right relationships in my life--romantically, socially and professionally.


----------



## lsw29

Please pray for my children.  My youngest daughter has severe eczema and various food allergies.   My son and daughter have reached puberty and  going through identity issues.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shimmie

lsw29 said:


> Please pray for my children. My youngest daughter has severe eczema and various food allergies. My son and daughter have reached puberty and going through identity issues. Thanks in advance!


 
lsw29, I thank God for embracing you with His love and His comfort and assurance that you are a wonderful, faithful and perfectly Perfect Mom.   There is no fault in you.   God sees no fault in you at all.   By Him, Our Father God, you are truly loved.

We thank God for the healing of your precious daughter and that each symptom of the allergies and the sensitivity of her skin is healed and renewed.   

Father thank you in the Name of Jesus for exposing the cause and even more, rendering the cure for lsw29's little daughter.  Protect her from all and any bacteria and allergens that come against her health.   We thank you for this in Jesus' Name.   

Father we dedicate her teen children to you.   They are yours and your plans and destiny for them shall not be aborted. The positive plans for their lives are fully supported by their Mom and even more by you.    In the same manner that you are watching over your Word to perform it, you are watching over her children and their hearts will never return unto you 'void'.    We thank you for this and all of who you are in each of this family's lives.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Jesus loves your babies, this we know.  The blood He shed tells us so.   How much does Jesus' love us... 

This much...



and more.  

Amen and Amen.


----------



## lsw29

Amen!  Thanks Shimmer for your prayer.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

_1 Hannah prayed: I'm bursting with God-news! I'm walking on air. I'm laughing at my rivals. I'm dancing my salvation. _

_2 Nothing and no one is holy like God, no rock mountain like our God. _

_3 Don't dare talk pretentiously - not a word of boasting, ever! For God knows what's going on. He takes the measure of everything that happens._

_4 The weapons of the strong are smashed to pieces, while the weak are infused with fresh strength. _

_5 The well-fed are out begging in the streets for crusts, while the hungry are getting second helpings. The barren woman has a houseful of children, while the mother of many is bereft. _

_6 God brings death and God brings life, brings down to the grave and raises up. _

_7 God brings poverty and God brings wealth; he lowers, he also lifts up. _

_8 He puts poor people on their feet again; he rekindles burned-out lives with fresh hope, Restoring dignity and respect to their lives - a place in the sun! For the very structures of earth are God's; he has laid out his operations on a firm foundation. _

_9 He protectively cares for his faithful friends, step by step, but leaves the wicked to stumble in the dark. No one makes it in this life by sheer muscle! _

_10 God's enemies will be blasted out of the sky, crashed in a heap and burned. God will set things right all over the earth, he'll give strength to his king, he'll set his anointed on top of the world!_

_1 Samuel 2:1-10 (MSG)_


----------



## bebezazueta

Shimmie said:


> Tonight's Scripture :Rose:  1 Hannah prayed: I'm bursting with God-news! I'm walking on air. I'm laughing at my rivals. I'm dancing my salvation.   2 Nothing and no one is holy like God, no rock mountain like our God.   3 Don't dare talk pretentiously - not a word of boasting, ever! For God knows what's going on. He takes the measure of everything that happens.   4 The weapons of the strong are smashed to pieces, while the weak are infused with fresh strength.   5 The well-fed are out begging in the streets for crusts, while the hungry are getting second helpings. The barren woman has a houseful of children, while the mother of many is bereft.   6 God brings death and God brings life, brings down to the grave and raises up.   7 God brings poverty and God brings wealth; he lowers, he also lifts up.   8 He puts poor people on their feet again; he rekindles burned-out lives with fresh hope, Restoring dignity and respect to their lives - a place in the sun! For the very structures of earth are God's; he has laid out his operations on a firm foundation.   9 He protectively cares for his faithful friends, step by step, but leaves the wicked to stumble in the dark. No one makes it in this life by sheer muscle!   10 God's enemies will be blasted out of the sky, crashed in a heap and burned. God will set things right all over the earth, he'll give strength to his king, he'll set his anointed on top of the world!  1 Samuel 2:1-10 (MSG)



AWESOME!  I need to catch up in this thread!


----------



## Shimmie

bebezazueta said:


> AWESOME! I need to catch up in this thread!


 
Thank you for stopping here to read the message for tonight.  I really appreciate it bebezazueta.     

See how God used you to confirm tonight's scripture?   I love how the Holy Spirit moves.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture*  :Rose:


*Isaiah 27

*1In that day the LORD with his sore and great and strong sword shall punish leviathan the piercing serpent, even leviathan that crooked serpent; and he shall slay the dragon that is in the sea. 

2 *In that day sing ye unto her, A vineyard of red wine. *

3 *I the LORD do keep it; I will water it every moment: lest any hurt it, I will keep it night and day. *

4 Fury is not in me: who would set the briers and thorns against me in battle? I would go through them, I would burn them together. 

5* Or let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me; and he shall make peace with me. *

6 He shall cause them that come of Jacob to take root: Israel shall blossom and bud, and fill the face of the world with fruit. 


------------------------

God has not forgotten the Loved One... the 'One'....the Ones you love and are praying for.    God has never forgotten.    Don't give up believing that God will deliver and bring your Beloved One.... back home to your hearts and prayers.   

And....

'He / She' will 'stay'     They will never go astray.

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## lsw29

Shimmie said:


> lsw29, I thank God for embracing you with His love and His comfort and assurance that you are a wonderful, faithful and perfectly Perfect Mom.   There is no fault in you.   God sees no fault in you at all.   By Him, Our Father God, you are truly loved.
> 
> We thank God for the healing of your precious daughter and that each symptom of the allergies and the sensitivity of her skin is healed and renewed.
> 
> Father thank you in the Name of Jesus for exposing the cause and even more, rendering the cure for lsw29's little daughter.  Protect her from all and any bacteria and allergens that come against her health.   We thank you for this in Jesus' Name.
> 
> Father we dedicate her teen children to you.   They are yours and your plans and destiny for them shall not be aborted. The positive plans for their lives are fully supported by their Mom and even more by you.    In the same manner that you are watching over your Word to perform it, you are watching over her children and their hearts will never return unto you 'void'.    We thank you for this and all of who you are in each of this family's lives.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Jesus loves your babies, this we know.  The blood He shed tells us so.   How much does Jesus' love us...
> 
> This much...
> 
> 
> 
> and more.
> 
> Amen and Amen.




I just wanted to give an update...better yet a testimony.  My baby with eczema has had a complete turn around with her skin!  It is so clear.  She is not scratching as much which has enabled both of us to get some rest at night.  She is scheduled for her allergy test in two weeks. I am going to the appointment fully believing in a miracle.  I am declaring and thanking God early that all of her food allergies will be gone in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

lsw29 said:


> I just wanted to give an update...better yet a testimony. My baby with eczema has had a complete turn around with her skin! It is so clear. She is not scratching as much which has enabled both of us to get some rest at night. She is scheduled for her allergy test in two weeks. I am going to the appointment fully believing in a miracle. I am declaring and thanking God early that all of her food allergies will be gone in Jesus name Amen.


 
lsw29...  Thank you for sharing this wonderful update.   We will continue to pray for your baby's complete healing.     

Bless her little heart, I'm glad to hear that she is not scratching as much and that both of you are able to sleep  .   There's nothing like a nice refreshing nap.    

God bless you lsw29 and your precious baby girl.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

_A Love Note from Jesus: Be not afraid...  _

_Happy Spring Everyone_  


Jesus Walking on the Sea
_Matthew Chapter 14 : 22_


24 But the ship was now in the midst of the sea, tossed with waves: for the wind was contrary.
25 And in the fourth watch of the night *Jesus went unto them, walking on the sea.*
26 And when the disciples saw him walking on the sea, they were troubled, saying, It is a spirit; and they cried out for fear.
27 *But straightway Jesus spake unto them, saying, Be of good cheer; it is I; be not afraid.*
28 And Peter answered him and said, Lord, if it be thou, bid me come unto thee on the water.
29 *And he said, Come...* 







http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...40K_6KrjJJI8MuOHzUHmq5Og&ust=1395446973827352 


So Beloved One: 

Will you walk on the water with Jesus? 

Don't be afraid... You will not sink. 

Lord if that be you... Bid me come...

Jesus said: "Come"


----------



## lsw29

Thanks Shimmie !



Shimmie said:


> lsw29...  Thank you for sharing this wonderful update.   We will continue to pray for your baby's complete healing.
> 
> Bless her little heart, I'm glad to hear that she is not scratching as much and that both of you are able to sleep  .   There's nothing like a nice refreshing nap.
> 
> God bless you lsw29 and your precious baby girl.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose: 

_Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; *who* *for the joy that was set before him endured the cross,* despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God._

—Hebrews 12:2 (KJV)

It's such a little thing that we endure, surely it is, compared to Jesus who endured the Cross for us...

How great such a love is this.   He did it all for 'us'. 

Praise His wonderful name, Jesus!   Lord, we thank you for the Cross which buried and erased all of our sins...forever. 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture* :Rose:

*Curses will not harm someone who is innocent;*
*they are like sparrows or swallows that fly around and never land.*


Those who hate you may try to fool you with their words,
but in their minds they are planning evil.

People’s words may be kind, but don’t believe them,
because their minds are full of evil thoughts.


Lies can hide hate, but the evil will be plain to everyone.

Whoever digs a pit for others will fall into it.

Whoever tries to roll a boulder down on others will be crushed by it.

_---Proverbs 26:2, 24-27 NCV_​


----------



## Shimmie

Look at God!  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19921187&postcount=14


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture*  :Rose:

_But he lifted the needy out of their affliction and increased their families like flocks._

_The righteous shall see it, and rejoice: and all iniquity shall stop her mouth._



_---- Psalm 107:41-42_


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose:

When 'all' seems lost, it truly isn't; not even an opportunity is lost to you.

For the hidden things are of the Lord and of such, they shall always come abroad, in Jesus' Name. 

Whatever it is thank God for Mark 4:22

For there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither anything kept secret but that it should come abroad.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.  

Lord we thank you for your gift of 'no longer lost, but found'.  

Whatever it is... shall no longer be lost, but found.  

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight * :Rose:  

_Because God’s children are human beings—made of flesh and blood—the Son also became flesh and blood. 

For only as a human being could he die, and only by dying could he break the power of the devil, who had the power of death. Only in this way could he set free all who have lived their lives as slaves to the fear of dying.

We also know that the Son did not come to help angels; he came to help the descendants of Abraham. 

Therefore, it was necessary for him to be made in every respect like us, his brothers and sisters, so that he could be our merciful and faithful High Priest before God. Then he could offer a sacrifice that would take away the sins of the people. 

Since he himself has gone through suffering and testing, he is able to help us when we are being tested. 

------ Hebrews 2:14-18 NLT_


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

" _...“Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant you what you have asked of him._”

Hannah's prayer was answered...to be called "Mother".  

I Samuel 1:17

God answers prayer...always and forever.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

_"Happy Mother's Day" to all of the LHCF Moms and those who are viewing this message.   God bless each of you and peace within your families and loved ones.   God is bringing broken homes back together and forever your hearts shall mend in love with and for one another.  

The 'Prodigals' are returning home.   

Love,
Shimmie  _


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

_Stay joined to me and let my teachings become part of you. Then you can pray for whatever you want, and your prayer will be answered.  

When you become fruitful disciples of mine, my Father will be honored.  I have loved you, just as my Father has loved me. 

So remain faithful to my love for you.  

If you obey me, I will keep loving you, just as my Father keeps loving me, because I have obeyed him._ 

_...John 15:7-10 CEV_

Soooooo Jesus says:  

Remain faithful to my love for you... Remain faithful.   Allow nothing to move your heart away from Me.  Remain faithful, for I am and will always remain faithful to you.

Remain Faithful 

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture*  :Rose:

_Watch, stand fast in the faith, be brave, be strong.  Let all that you do be done with love._ 

_1 Corinthians 16 NKJV_

_Move in love, not fear...keep standing for what is right.  There is no bargaining with the devil; refuse to appease to lessen his attacks upon your faith.   _

_Seek to please only God, not man who will not help you stand for what's right. _


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20136287&postcount=24

 God is making room for the Joshua's and the Caleb's.   Be Ready.

_"As for me and my 'House' we will serve the Lord..."_ 

 In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose:

 I love this scripture; so much so that I had to repost it from another thread which in I shared this yesterday.   It's amazing.   

_"_Come, and let us go over unto the garrison of these uncircumcised: it may be that _...*the LORD will work for us: for there is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few."* _

_(I Samuel 14:6)_ 

:woohoo2: The Lord WILL work for us, for there is NO RESTRAINT to the Lord.... NO Restraint... None! *There is no restraint to the Lord, to save by many or by few.
*
Nothing and no one is going to stop God from winning this battle for us. Jesus told *US* -- His followers, to 'occupy' until He comes. Not the devil, not the gay agenda, not terrorists, not anyone else, but US... to occupy, take charge of, to own, this Earth until He comes. 

I'm taking charge. For there is no restraint that can stop us from doing so. 

 None! 

 :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

Isn't God's Word amazing?   God is amazing....amazing beyond anything or anyone.     God's Word gives me LIFE! 

 Praise His Name Forever! 

 God bless you, those who are reading this.   Please keep in your hearts that there is NO restraint unto the Lord to save us, not by many nor by few.   Nothing and no one is bigger than God.   Be it by many or by few.   
 Nothing and no one can restrain God from saving, protecting and blessing and healing you.    Nothing!  No One!     Not ever!

 Glory to God Forever!   Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight's Scripture:  :Rose:



_As for God, his way is perfect: the word of the Lord is tried: he is a buckler to all those that trust in him. _

_Psalm 18:6 _

God's way... is Perfect.  Always.  So why would anyone ever want to 'change' it.  

Why change the pure and ordained meaning of Marriage... "One Man One Woman"... under God"    

Why change God's Word to validate a sin filled agenda?  

The Word of the Lord is tried.  It has already proven its self and will continue to do so each and every time.   For God watches over His Word to perform it;  It will not return unto Him void.  

For those who stand and believe the Word of God... He is our Provider for All for He is a shield and buckler to all who trust in Him. 

God's way is Perfect... always. 

Praise God Forever and ever.. Amen.


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Portrait of a Godly Husband:
*Part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w7gE0ECCtg&feature=share&list=PL1F7078B287955266
*Part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R090ufrQEjs&feature=share&list=PL1F7078B287955266&index=2
*Part 3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nujap2Vcms&feature=share&list=PL1F7078B287955266&index=3
*part 4*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ktizrCnz7k&feature=share&list=PL1F7078B287955266&index=4

*About forgiveness, letting go and moving on.*
http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the-alternative/listen/forgive-one-another-395902.html


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose: 

Psalm 121:1-8 ESV

_A Song of Ascents. _

_I lift up my eyes to the hills. From where does my help come? _

_My help comes from the Lord, who made heaven and earth. _

_He will not let your foot be moved; he who keeps you will not slumber. _

_*Behold, he who keeps Israel will neither slumber nor sleep.* _

_The Lord is your keeper; the Lord is your shade on your right hand. _


----------



## Shimmie

*Scripture as Promised during tonight's prayer line *:Rose:

_Isaiah 54:17_ 

_No weapon that is fashioned against you shall succeed, and *you shall confute every tongue that rises against you in judgment*. _

_This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord and their vindication from me, declares the Lord.”_


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture:*  :Rose: 

_"I have loved you, my people, with an everlasting love. With unfailing love I have drawn you to myself." _

Jeremiah 31:3b, NLT

_"For God loved the world so much that he gave his one and only Son, so that everyone who believes in him will not perish but have eternal life_." 

John 3:16, NLT


----------



## Shimmie

*Tonight's Scripture:*  :Rose:

*"Evil shall not triumph over Good..."* 

_By this I know that thou favourest me, because mine enemy doth not triumph over me._

_---- Psalm 41:11_


----------



## Shimmie

*Daily Prayer for July 24 :Rose:

*Angels...

Father, thank You for giving Your angels charge to watch over me, to lead me in the way You have prepared for me. 

Your appointed angel goes before me and keeps me in all my ways. I will pay attention to him and listen to what he says. 

I will not rebel against him. Your Name is in him; I will listen carefully to what he says, and do all that You say. 

Then, You will be an enemy to my enemies and will oppose those who oppose me, in the name of Jesus. Amen. 

Scripture Reading
Exodus 23:21-22 (NIV) 
Psalm 91:11

From 'Word Ministries' (Prayers That Avail Much)


----------



## Laela

An 'angel' encounter this week makes this so timely a read for me 
Bless you to post this!




Shimmie said:


> *Daily Prayer for July 24 :Rose:
> 
> *Angels...
> 
> *Father, thank You for giving Your angels charge to watch over me, to lead me in the way You have prepared for me. *
> 
> Your appointed angel goes before me and keeps me in all my ways. I will pay attention to him and listen to what he says.
> 
> I will not rebel against him. Your Name is in him; I will listen carefully to what he says, and do all that You say.
> 
> Then, You will be an enemy to my enemies and will oppose those who oppose me, in the name of Jesus. Amen.
> 
> Scripture Reading
> Exodus 23:21-22 (NIV)
> Psalm 91:11
> 
> From 'Word Ministries' (Prayers That Avail Much)


----------



## Shimmie

Laela said:


> An 'angel' encounter this week makes this so timely a read for me
> Bless you to post this!



Laela, 

Amazing... Angels are real and have an assignment from God for each of us.

If you feel lead, would you share your Angel encounter?   I think I may start a separate thread on Angel encounters.   I had them and they were unmistakable and right on time.


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

_I will sing of the Lord's great love forever; with my mouth I will make your faithfulness known through all generations. _


_I will declare that your love stands firm forever, that you established your faithfulness in heaven itself._ 

-Psalm 89:1-2


----------



## Shimmie

Tonight:  :Rose:

From the Heart of God the Father to Each of You...  

"May I Keep You?"

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20420043&postcount=1

God's Word says: _ 'Whosoever will.......let him (her) come..."_

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose:

We're in a battle and as watchers over our brothers and sisters who are in missions, the armed forces, in dangerous paths of terrorists (ISIS), therefore in prayer, we bear the armor for them as well as for ourselves and our loved ones. 

In Jesus' Name, we pray and protect them with the Blood of the Precious Lamb shed for them...we pray. 

*Putting on the Armor of God*

Father God, in the name of Jesus, we put on the whole full armor of God that we may be able to stand against the wiles (strategies) of the devil and stand in the gap for our brothers and sisters and loved ones... 

According to your Word in Ephesians chapter 6 and throughout the Bible, you have taught us that our struggles are not with flesh and blood, but against principalities, powers, the rulers of the darkness of this world, and spiritual wickedness in high places. 

Father God, 'Evil Shall Not Triumph Over Good'... it shall not prevail against the Walls of the Church built by the Blood of Jesus and by our prayers. 

In the name of Jesus, we thank you for the triumphant victory against evil spirits and the terrorists which have trampled upon your people and dare to threaten more.  

Dear God your Word says when the Assyrian sent their letter of threat to the King of Israel, you made it clear in Isaiah 7:7, that this shall not stand neither shall it come to pass.  Therefore the fear and the dread of you shall come upon them and they shall flee or bow their hearts unto you. 

Their weapons of warfare are of the flesh, yet ours are of you, spirit, soul, heart and body.   For it is not by might, nor by power but by your Spirit, which saith you, our Lord.    (Zachariah 4:6)

Jesus you are the Lord of all Victory and Salvation and it is unto you that we bow and not unto the evil, wicked spirits of fear and descension.   It is you who lifts us up high above the enemy, ascending unto you. 

In Jesus' Name, we honour and adore and believe in you.   

Amen and Amen.


----------



## mrselle

Shimmie said:


> For Tonight :Rose:
> 
> We're in a battle and as watchers over our brothers and sisters who are in missions, the armed forces, in dangerous paths of terrorists (ISIS), therefore in prayer, we bear the armor for them as well as for ourselves and our loved ones.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we pray and protect them with the Blood of the Precious Lamb shed for them...we pray.
> 
> *Putting on the Armor of God*
> 
> Father God, in the name of Jesus, we put on the whole full armor of God that we may be able to stand against the wiles (strategies) of the devil and stand in the gap for our brothers and sisters and loved ones...
> 
> According to your Word in Ephesians chapter 6 and throughout the Bible, you have taught us that our struggles are not with flesh and blood, but against principalities, powers, the rulers of the darkness of this world, and spiritual wickedness in high places.
> 
> Father God, 'Evil Shall Not Triumph Over Good'... it shall not prevail against the Walls of the Church built by the Blood of Jesus and by our prayers.
> 
> In the name of Jesus, we thank you for the triumphant victory against evil spirits and the terrorists which have trampled upon your people and dare to threaten more.
> 
> Dear God your Word says when the Assyrian sent their letter of threat to the King of Israel, you made it clear in Isaiah 7:7, that this shall not stand neither shall it come to pass.  Therefore the fear and the dread of you shall come upon them and they shall flee or bow their hearts unto you.
> 
> Their weapons of warfare are of the flesh, yet ours are of you, spirit, soul, heart and body.   For it is not by might, nor by power but by your Spirit, which saith you, our Lord.    (Zachariah 4:6)
> 
> Jesus you are the Lord of all Victory and Salvation and it is unto you that we bow and not unto the evil, wicked spirits of fear and descension.   It is you who lifts us up high above the enemy, ascending unto you.
> 
> In Jesus' Name, we honour and adore and believe in you.
> 
> Amen and Amen.



Thank you is not enough.  I have been meditating on Ephesians 6 all week.  This is confirmation.  Thank you, Shimmie.


----------



## lenu80

Praying for a miracle regarding our finances and so much. Believing for testimonies & breakthrough.


----------



## Shimmie

mrselle said:


> Thank you is not enough. I have been meditating on Ephesians 6 all week. This is confirmation. Thank you, @Shimmie.


 
mrselle, you are such a blessing.  You are confirming for me as well.  

Much Love to you, Hubby and children.  Each of you are so blessed.


----------



## Shimmie

lenu80 said:


> Praying for a miracle regarding our finances and so much. Believing for testimonies & breakthrough.


 
lenu80,  :welcome3:  

Praying and believing God with and for you.  God's provision shall be seen. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## loolalooh

A heartfelt thank you to you ladies on the prayer line. Love you.


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

_We cannot afford to be so distracted that we miss the “still small voice” of God 
_
(1 Kings 19:12, NKJV)

Please have a safe and wonderful Labor Day Holiday weekend, everyone, extended to you and your family and loved ones.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## stephluv

I have to get on the prayer line


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> I have to get on the prayer line


 
stephluv, we're here for you.


----------



## stephluv

Miss you Shimmie!! Please let me know when it is... I think I'm looking at the wrong info


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> Miss you @Shimmie!! Please let me know when it is... I think I'm looking at the wrong info


 
Miss you too  stephluv 

Here's the page with the information:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

_Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom._ 

—Psalm 51:6

Out of everything I have ever owned, every Gift I have ever received, God's Wisdom has always proven to be far, far greater. 

To cherish the 'Wisdom of God' is the more desired Gift of all; for in that we have everything. 

Praise God. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*For Tonight* :Rose:

_"He [Jesus] who has the key of David, He who opens and no one shuts, and shuts and no one opens" ... I have set before you an open door, and no one can shut it. _

*-Revelation 3:7-8, NKJV*


----------



## Shimmie

_For you_ :Rose: 

_As soon as Jesus heard the word that was spoken, he saith unto the ruler of the synagogue, Be not afraid, only believe._

Mark 5:36

Be not afraid, only Believe...

...Only Believe  

Only Believe 

Believe God ... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

For You :Rose:  Whosoever ... 

Creativity...

 “Our job in this life is not to shape ourselves into some ideal we imagine we ought to be, but to find out who we already are and become it.”

God says: 

_For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the LORD, “plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future._  Jeremiah 29:11

_A man's gift maketh room for him, and bringeth him before great men._ Proverbs 18:16 

Your *God-Given Gift* ("GGGG") will make room for you; to prosper and to bring you into *Greatness*.  

Father, thank you for your loving presence in each of our lives.  Your presence, ever faithful.  Leading and guiding us into ALL Truth and Greatness. 

In Jesus' Name, Father God, we bow our hearts with gratitude, unto you.  Amen. :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie

Our Prayer Line...Truly Prays  :Rose:

_These I will bring to my holy mountain and give them joy in my house of prayer. Their burnt offerings and sacrifices will be accepted on my altar; for my house will be called a house of prayer for all nations. _

*-*Isaiah 56:7


----------



## loolalooh

loolalooh said:


> *4/12/12*
> 
> *Prayer Request:* Please lift my youngest sister up in prayer.  She is truly a child of God and has been patiently waiting for an employment opportunity to present itself.  This is her last semester of school; she's graduating in May.  Soon after, she will need to pay her school loans; she is not eligible for further deferment of the loans.  In addition to that, she will need funds for the obvious necessities: food, housing, etc.   I know our God is a God who provides for His children.  At the same time, I know He has a plan for each of us, and that her schooling was not in vain.  Her skills will be put to use in the appropriate job position.  Thank you, ladies.



Hey ladies!  It was two years and some months ago that I lifted my baby sister in prayer for employment.  Since then, she has had many interviews but no job offer.  *(Glory be to God, though, that she has had roof over head, food, etc. in spite of no job.)  *She is a strong Christian and has not given up, continuing to submit applications everyday and believe in God for her future career.  Please pray for her.  I know she is frustrated but she continues to hang in there.  Please pray for her concerning what comes to your spirit - careerwise, etc.  Love you all even in lurkdom.


----------



## TraciChanel

loolalooh, I will keep your sister in prayer. I thank Him in advance for your praise report of her new job!


----------



## Shimmie

_For You..._ "Whosoever will... " :Rose:  For those who are being 'mistreated' at work: 

_"For I, the LORD, love justice; I hate robbery and wrongdoing. In my faithfulness I will reward my people and make an everlasting covenant with them._


_"For I, the LORD, love justice. I hate robbery and wrongdoing. I will faithfully reward my people for their suffering and make an everlasting covenant with them._


_For I the LORD love judgment, I hate robbery for burnt offering; *and I will direct their work in truth,* and I will make an everlasting covenant with them._

_Isaiah 61:8_


----------



## Maracujá

I have to make an important decision concerning my professional life, please pray for me ladies. And if anyone could post Scripture pertaining to the domain of career and profession, that would also be very helpful.


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> I have to make an important decision concerning my professional life, please pray for me ladies. And if anyone could post Scripture pertaining to the domain of career and profession, that would also be very helpful.



Maracujá. ..

Hi Sweetheart... Congratulations on seeking your destiny with God.    There are many scriptures on Guidance but one that came into my heart as I read your post is in Ephesians chapter one / verse 18

" That the eyes of your understanding shall be opened to the knowledge of God (that you will know the hope / destiny /plan / purpose to which He has called you).

The Holy Spirit will never mislead you.  He guiding love is forever with you.


----------



## Shimmie

_Happy 3rd Anniversary to Our Prayer Line_​ 


_It's only by the Grace of God that we prevail..._
_Only by God's Loving Grace Thank You Father God, _
_in Jesus' Name We Bow Our Hearts and _
_Thank You for Your Cherished Gift of Prayer..._

_Amen and Amen_

​


----------



## Shimmie

*Please note the change in the Prayer Line Number:* 


*Prayer Line is open each Thursday Evening *

*Time:  9:00 to 9:30 p.m. *

*(Eastern Time)*


*Call in Number: **(712) 432-8399*

*New Access Code: 744158*​

*Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon _
_your __phone's carrier service. _​


----------



## Shimmie

The prayers of our hearts never end for you...not even during the holiday.

Praying for all and wishing all a wonderful, peaceful and Happy Thanksgiving and each day and moment beyond. 



_("We") do not cease to give thanks for you, remembering you in my prayers,_

Ephesians 1:16


----------



## Shimmie

For Tonight :Rose:  and beyond...


We shall be blossoming in full green health as graceful trees in full bloom.

Psalm 1... We shall be trees planted by the rivers of water.

Jeremiah 1 ... I see an almond tree in full bloom in winter...

And such we each are...planted, rooted and grounded in Christ Jesus Our Awesome Lord, full bloom in Him.

In Jesus' Name, Amen


----------



## Shimmie

*God's Gift of Love to Us...* :Rose:

_For to us a child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be on his shoulders. And he will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace._

_Isaiah 9:6_

__


----------



## Shimmie

*Ecclesiastes 3 (New King James version)*

9 What profit has the worker from that in which he labors? 

10 I have seen the God-given task with which the sons of men are to be occupied. 

11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end.

12 I know that nothing _is_ better for them than to rejoice, and to do good in their lives, 

*13 and also that every man should eat and drink and enjoy the good of all his labor—it is the gift of God.*

*14 I know that whatever God does, It shall be forever.
Nothing can be added to it,
And nothing taken from it.
God does it, that men should fear before Him.*


*Psalm 128:2 (NIV)*

_ You will eat the fruit of your labor; blessings and prosperity will be yours..._

*Ecclesiastes 3 **New Living Translation (NLT*)

*13 And people should eat and drink and enjoy the fruits of their labor, for these are gifts from God.*

14 And I know that whatever God does is final. Nothing can be added to it or taken from it. God’s purpose is that people should fear him.

*Ecclesiastes 5:19*
 
19 Every man also to whom God hath given riches and wealth, and hath given him power to eat thereof, and to take his portion, and to rejoice in his labour; *this is the gift of God.*


----------



## JaneBond007

So far, so good.  I can tell there is still healing that needs to complete but one day at a time.  I pray I stay off this medication for life.  Thank you, L-rd.


----------



## stephluv

No prayer line tonight?


----------



## Shimmie

stephluv said:


> No prayer line tonight?


 
​ 
*Call in Number: **(712) 432-8399*​ 
*New Access Code: 744158*

*Prayer Line is open each Thursday Evening 

**Time: 9:00 to 9:30 p.m. *

*(Eastern Time)*​


----------



## Shimmie

:Rose:  Please be blessed :Rose:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=526973


----------



## Shimmie

From Thursday Night's Prayer:    Prior to our weekly prayer line call, I asked the Lord to please give me an encouraging word to share.    As always, the Holy Spirit answered with a loving and gentle word to encourage those who have been subjected to those who abuse their power and position, especially in the work place and or those who are not dealing or speaking fairly of you.

God's message is that 'they' will no longer be in the position of power.   They can no longer stand in the way of God's blessings and His intentions for you.    Please be encouraged.  Here's the message that was shared:
------------------------
_The one who once held the power; the one who once had influence and rule, shall no longer have that position to disparage your well-being. 

As a child of God, you are a 'Walking Epistle' -- You carry the Word of God within you; you walk in and with God's law, therefore you cannot be 'repealed'.     No one can remove you from your place unless you choose to go.    No one can put you in disgrace, for God has fully blessed you.    

He/She who once boasted / trusted in their power shall no longer be... over you. _

_Esther 1:19 

“*Therefore, if it pleases the king,'> let him issue a royal decree and let it be written in the laws of Persia and Media, which cannot be repealed*,)'> that Vashti is never again to enter the presence of King Xerxes. *Also let the king give her royal position to someone else who is better than she.*_

Child of God... you cannot be repealed...  In Jesus' Holy and Precious Name... Amen and Amen.

Thank you Dear Lord for your Beautiful Word which lives and abides within us.    Your word which cannot be repealed.    

Amen.

*No one is left out.*  This is for everyone who feels this message is speaking to your heart.  Please be blessed by this message.

Love to all,
Shimmie


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@Shimmie 

I embrace that word and it is exactly what I need to hear at this very moment...I hope to share my testimony in the weeks ahead.

Love you much!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> I embrace that word and it is exactly what I need to hear at this very moment...I hope to share my testimony in the weeks ahead.
> 
> Love you much!!!



God bless you, Sweetheart...your testimony is beyond your expectations; for God is the Giver of all of your prayers answered.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## movingforward

@Shimmie thank you!  You have no idea; how much I struggl*ed* at work.


----------



## Shimmie

movingforward said:


> @Shimmie thank you!  You have no idea; how much I struggl*ed* at work.



God is moving you forward...  And no one can devalue who you are.


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> *Please note the change in the Prayer Line Number:*
> 
> 
> *Prayer Line is open each Thursday Evening *
> 
> *Time:  9:00 to 9:30 p.m. *
> 
> *(Eastern Time)*
> 
> 
> *Call in Number: **(712) 432-8399*
> 
> *New Access Code: 744158*​
> 
> *Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon
> your phone's carrier service. _​


Hi @Shimmie, is this still in effect?


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Hi @Shimmie, is this still in effect?


Please feel free to call in.


----------



## blackbarbie986

Thank you so much for this, was having a fantastic day thinking about all my blessings and just talking to the Lord all day about what I was grateful for but I guess everyone wasnt happy... My boss sent a msg that really upset me. Started crying about the situation this evening, but I had a good talk with my Lord them I came across your message. Really made me feel better. Please keep me in prayer with this situation with my boss, it seems like he often puts me down for no good reason.



Shimmie said:


> From Thursday Night's Prayer:    Prior to our weekly prayer line call, I asked the Lord to please give me an encouraging word to share.    As always, the Holy Spirit answered with a loving and gentle word to encourage those who have been subjected to those who abuse their power and position, especially in the work place and or those who are not dealing or speaking fairly of you.
> 
> God's message is that 'they' will no longer be in the position of power.   They can no longer stand in the way of God's blessings and His intentions for you.    Please be encouraged.  Here's the message that was shared:
> ------------------------
> _The one who once held the power; the one who once had influence and rule, shall no longer have that position to disparage your well-being.
> 
> As a child of God, you are a 'Walking Epistle' -- You carry the Word of God within you; you walk in and with God's law, therefore you cannot be 'repealed'.     No one can remove you from your place unless you choose to go.    No one can put you in disgrace, for God has fully blessed you.
> 
> He/She who once boasted / trusted in their power shall no longer be... over you. _
> 
> _Esther 1:19
> 
> “*Therefore, if it pleases the king,'> let him issue a royal decree and let it be written in the laws of Persia and Media, which cannot be repealed*,)'> that Vashti is never again to enter the presence of King Xerxes. *Also let the king give her royal position to someone else who is better than she.*_
> 
> Child of God... you cannot be repealed...  In Jesus' Holy and Precious Name... Amen and Amen.
> 
> Thank you Dear Lord for your Beautiful Word which lives and abides within us.    Your word which cannot be repealed.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> *No one is left out.*  This is for everyone who feels this message is speaking to your heart.  Please be blessed by this message.
> 
> Love to all,
> Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

blackbarbie986 said:


> Thank you so much for this, was having a fantastic day thinking about all my blessings and just talking to the Lord all day about what I was grateful for but I guess everyone wasnt happy... My boss sent a msg that really upset me. Started crying about the situation this evening, but I had a good talk with my Lord them I came across your message. Really made me feel better. Please keep me in prayer with this situation with my boss, it seems like he often puts me down for no good reason.


Dearest @blackbarbie986 

Fear not...for no weapon that is formed against you shall prosper AND...  God will contend with those who contend with you.

Treat your boss with the love of God...in other words let the Joy of the Lord rule your heart for it is indeed your strength which no man, no other power can ever take away.  They didn't give it to you therefore they do not own your joy nor do they own you nor your emotions.   God owns you for it is He God, through our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, paid the price for you in FULL.  

No man can take your life, least you lay it down and if you do lay it down, you are commanded to take it back up as your Father in Heaven has commanded you to.   

Be blessed for you are blessed indeed.    In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Lucia

Please pray for those who have fallen away from God and are lost in the world. 
Thanks


----------



## fatimablush

I am here..waiting for an emergency ultrasound..with results in the morning.

I want to here good news..pain in realtuon that the meds are working.

I had to let someone go...i was ill and she was mad because i couldnt bring dessert to her party.how pathetic. I hope letting this friend go doesnt give me horrible results.

If you are ill...you are ill.


----------



## liteskinshowdy

I would like prayer to receive a business teacher position for the upcoming school year.

thank you


----------



## Lucia

fatimablush said:


> I am here..waiting for an emergency ultrasound..with results in the morning.
> 
> I want to here good news..pain in realtuon that the meds are working.
> 
> I had to let someone go...i was ill and she was mad because i couldnt bring dessert to her party.how pathetic. I hope letting this friend go doesnt give me horrible results.
> 
> If you are ill...you are ill.



That's ridiculous she just showed you who she is, selfish and not a true friend. 
You did the right thing, take care of yourself you can't make yourself more sick to please others.


----------



## Shimmie

fatimablush said:


> I am here..waiting for an emergency ultrasound..with results in the morning.
> 
> I want to here good news..pain in realtuon that the meds are working.
> 
> I had to let someone go...i was ill and she was mad because i couldnt bring dessert to her party.how pathetic. I hope letting this friend go doesnt give me horrible results.
> 
> If you are ill...you are ill.


Praying for you, Dear one... praying that all is well and will remain well with and for you.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

liteskinshowdy said:


> I would like prayer to receive a business teacher position for the upcoming school year.
> 
> thank you


@liteskinshowdy 

I pray for your heart's desire to have the teacher's position.   God will always bless you because He loves you so, no matter what.   

God bless you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## liteskinshowdy

Shimmie said:


> @liteskinshowdy
> 
> I pray for your heart's desire to have the teacher's position.   God will always bless you because He loves you so, no matter what.
> 
> God bless you, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


thank you


----------



## Shimmie

liteskinshowdy said:


> thank you


----------



## liteskinshowdy

Thank you for your prayers- I sign my contract on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

liteskinshowdy said:


> Thank you for your prayers- I sign my contract on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay    Praise God @liteskinshowdy...

God is surely the one and only to thank for this.   I'm sooooooooooo very happy for you.   It was and is your faith in God which brought you through.     I wish you all of the best in this and all that you do.   God bless you, Angel.   Let your light shine on...


----------



## liteskinshowdy

Shimmie said:


> Yay    Praise God @liteskinshowdy...
> 
> God is surely the one and only to thank for this.   I'm sooooooooooo very happy for you.   It was and is your faith in God which brought you through.     I wish you all of the best in this and all that you do.   God bless you, Angel.   Let your light shine on...



Yes, I give God the praise, honor and glory. He is so awesome and I am thankful and grateful.


----------



## newgrowth15

Please pray for my mom. She was diagnosed with colon cancer in July.  They wanted to do surgery on her, but we said no.  She was in a rehabilitation facility until almost the end of August. When we brought her home, the nurse practioner instructed us to make her comfortable and to call for hospice if needed.

But God...gave me His promises that she would live and not die; that by His stripes she would be healed; and that she would overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of her testimony. I believe God and every word that proceeds out of His mouth.

Yesterday my sister called to tell me she was taking my mom to the hospital because she thought my mom was having a stroke. The preliminary reports do not indicate a stroke, but perhaps a seizure. I believe God and His report that she will be healed completely.

There was one doctor in particular that I asked God to reveal Himself to just to let him know that God is God all by himself. I didn't expect my mom to have to go back to the hospital for this to happen, but God's ways are higher than our ways.

Please pray that there is no cancer found anywhere in my mom's body and that this particular doctor will have no choice but to humble himself before the Almighty God. Please also pray that she will be healed of all of her diseases including the early stages of dementia.  Please pray that the faith of my family members will be restored and/or increased as they watch the hand of the LORD heal my mom and answer the fervent prayers of the righteous.

Please also pray for my sister and me that God will continue to strengthen us and to inspire us every morning with healthy juice recipes to help my mom get stronger and healthier. In the name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


----------



## Shimmie

newgrowth15 said:


> Please pray for my mom. She was diagnosed with colon cancer in July.  They wanted to do surgery on her, but we said no.  She was in a rehabilitation facility until almost the end of August. When we brought her home, the nurse practioner instructed us to make her comfortable and to call for hospice if needed.
> 
> But God...gave me His promises that she would live and not die; that by His stripes she would be healed; and that she would overcome by the blood of the Lamb and the word of her testimony. I believe God and every word that proceeds out of His mouth.
> 
> Yesterday my sister called to tell me she was taking my mom to the hospital because she thought my mom was having a stroke. The preliminary reports do not indicate a stroke, but perhaps a seizure. I believe God and His report that she will be healed completely.
> 
> There was one doctor in particular that I asked God to reveal Himself to just to let him know that God is God all by himself. I didn't expect my mom to have to go back to the hospital for this to happen, but God's ways are higher than our ways.
> 
> Please pray that there is no cancer found anywhere in my mom's body and that this particular doctor will have no choice but to humble himself before the Almighty God. Please also pray that she will be healed of all of her diseases including the early stages of dementia.  Please pray that the faith of my family members will be restored and/or increased as they watch the hand of the LORD heal my mom and answer the fervent prayers of the righteous.
> 
> Please also pray for my sister and me that God will continue to strengthen us and to inspire us every morning with healthy juice recipes to help my mom get stronger and healthier. In the name of Jesus Christ. Amen!


Dearest @newgrowth15 

I'm placed your post in the Prayer Request thread so that others will see it.  My prayer is posted there also for you.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-100#post-23086989

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## newgrowth15

Shimmie said:


> Dearest @newgrowth15
> 
> I'm placed your post in the Prayer Request thread so that others will see it.  My prayer is posted there also for you.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-100#post-23086989
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie


@Shimmie, thank you.


----------



## Sashaa08

Hi Sisters! Just a friendly reminder that this weekly prayer line is still ACTIVE! We have at least one member manning the line on Thursday evenings at 9:00pm EST to cover prayer requests. 

*Call in Number: (712) 432-8399*

*Access Code: 744158*
*Note:* _Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone's carrier service. _


----------

